# ~LRM COMING 2 L.A. JULY 31~



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


L.A BE OFF THE HOOK JULY 31ST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 13 2011, 09:40 PM~19591922
> *L.A BE OFF THE HOOK JULY 31ST :biggrin:
> *


X61


----------



## '83 caddy

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19591371
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait!
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks

x81


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## jojo67

*TTT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Johnny562

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

We our going to make it affordable for everyone to attend we know how difficult it is.
We will be posting admittance cost soon.


Marcella


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

how much for vendors?


----------



## Toro

should be a bad ass show...can't wait....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:37 AM~19595732
> *how much for vendors?
> *


I can send vendor information out to you if you would like to PM me your e-mail address . But it is affordable :biggrin: 

Marcella


----------



## ray562

:biggrin: It's going down in LA!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ok thanks mija i already send u my info :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54

TAKING ANY PRE REG YET ANY RESTRICTIONS ON CLUBS HOW MANY CAN THEY TAKE ECT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 AM~19605145
> *TAKING ANY PRE REG YET ANY RESTRICTIONS ON CLUBS HOW MANY CAN THEY TAKE ECT
> *













I WILL BE POSTING WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I WILL BE POSTING WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

AS FAR AS ENTERTAINMENT WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES

MARCELLA 

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

BACK IN L.A! LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAYING WHAT UP!!!!!!</span>


----------



## tequilagold2

HOPE IM DONE WITH REDOING THE 70 WILLING TO SUPPORT L.A. ALL THE WAY FROM AZ.


----------



## Guest

Will see u there :run:


----------



## GT~PLATING

:thumbsup: BACK IN OUR BACKYARD


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by tequilagold2_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19615706
> *HOPE IM DONE WITH REDOING THE 70 WILLING TO SUPPORT L.A. ALL THE WAY FROM AZ.
> *














I WILL BE POSTING WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

AS FAR AS ENTERTAINMENT WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES

MARCELLA 

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard

we will be there brother!


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup: :worship: :rofl: :yessad: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Jan 17 2011, 12:03 AM~19617392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will be there brother!
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 17 2011, 08:52 AM~19618807
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 17 2011, 09:02 AM~19618866
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## turtleboy13

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 17 2011, 10:02 AM~19618866
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## raiderg12

NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: I CANT WAIT FOR THIS DAY TO COME... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:21 AM~19595608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We our going to make it affordable for everyone to attend we know how difficult it is.
> We will be posting admittance cost soon.
> Marcella
> *



THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

My 69 Impala / 84 Cutlass at the San Bernadino WEGO Show.. Rep'n my club and North Texas (Ft Worth/Agg-town) in Cali 2009.. My car was wrecked on the way to show in San Bernadino last year, so no Cali shows 2010.. I'll be back this year in 2011 to support my homie Sam Torrez.. Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas, Texas that where I stay, Agg-town.. 

NEW WAVE DFW proud member of the ULC...

Last year 2010 on my way to Cali









But I'm com'n back stronger then ever in 2011

On my way to Cali to rep at Torrez Empire show San Bernadino 2009..


My lil lonley bike rep'n at San Bernadino show


My 69 Impala




Cutlass in San Berndino


----------



## RF LIFE

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.

YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER BY MAIL OR ON-LINE THROUGH PAYPAL(YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION) IF PROCESSED ON-LINE 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. 

WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES, CA


MARCELLA


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP...CANT WAIT...


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

email me the reg please [email protected]


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 18 2011, 12:55 PM~19630224
> *email me the reg please [email protected]
> *


WHEN REGISTRATION OPENS EL RAIDER I WILL EMAIL TO YOU OR JUST PM ON F/B 

 
MARCELLA


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 18 2011, 01:43 PM~19630658
> *WHEN REGISTRATION OPENS EL RAIDER I WILL EMAIL TO YOU OR JUST PM ON F/B
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


----------



## CALII_323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU

:biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL BE IN L.A THAT WEEK AND GOING TO CHECK IT OUT,VISITING MY FAMLIA TOO!,,,FROM SAN FERNANDO,CA,,,,LIVING IN ARLINGTON,TEXAS NOW AND MEMBER OF VETERANOS C.C DALLAS.


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 18 2011, 09:44 AM~19628945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.
> 
> YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER BY MAIL OR ON-LINE THROUGH PAYPAL(YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION) IF PROCESSED ON-LINE
> 
> I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT.
> 
> WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR .
> 
> WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.
> 
> TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES, CA
> MARCELLA
> *


where do we go to pre-reg online when it opens up?


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 18 2011, 04:59 PM~19632355
> *where do we go to pre-reg online when it opens up?
> *


I'm sure once it's up, they'll provide the link.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 18 2011, 05:12 PM~19632452
> *I'm sure once it's up, they'll provide the link.
> *


THEY WILL HOMIES BE PATIENT ITS COMING


----------



## FORGIVEN

I WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW :biggrin: L.A REPPIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 19 2011, 12:14 AM~19636673
> *I WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW :biggrin:  L.A REPPIN
> *


THATS RIGHT MONO


----------



## 2ndchance




----------



## big al 54

GOING TO BE BIG I WAS AT THE ONE LRM DID IN 79 AT THE CONVENTOIN CENTER


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 18 2011, 09:44 AM~19628945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.
> 
> YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER BY MAIL OR ON-LINE THROUGH PAYPAL(YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION) IF PROCESSED ON-LINE
> 
> I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT.
> 
> WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR .
> 
> WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.
> 
> TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES, CA
> MARCELLA
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Terco

:







:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## Wife-E

TTT


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showstoppahrollin




----------



## cadillacs4life

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's nice to see that a lowrider event is back here ln la. Even if it's not the super show.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Registration Will Begin On Sunday  
Thank You For Being Patient 
For More Information Please Contact Me.

Marcella


----------



## sp00kyi3

sun cool im ready


----------



## OLDIES SFV

Will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 18 2011, 04:59 PM~19632355
> *where do we go to pre-reg online when it opens up?
> *











I will post all information up Regarding Registration ( Will Begin On Sunday  )
Thank You For Being Patient 
For More Information Please Contact Me.

Marcella


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 21 2011, 10:24 AM~19659419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post all information up Regarding Registration ( Will Begin On Sunday  )
> Thank You For Being Patient
> For More Information Please Contact Me.
> 
> Marcella
> *


thanks for all the hard work


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 21 2011, 11:24 AM~19659419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post all information up Regarding Registration ( Will Begin On Sunday  )
> Thank You For Being Patient
> For More Information Please Contact Me.
> 
> Marcella
> *


THANKS


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 21 2011, 12:24 PM~19659419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post all information up Regarding Registration ( Will Begin On Sunday  )
> Thank You For Being Patient
> For More Information Please Contact Me.
> 
> Marcella
> *


 THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## wsrider

this is gonna be one badass show!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT !!!!!!

Marcella :biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ L. A. SHOW :0 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 22 2011, 09:40 AM~19666469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT !!!!!!
> 
> Marcella :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 69impala

We will be there ...


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:40 AM~19666469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT !!!!!!
> 
> Marcella :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: who's in concert


----------



## sp00kyi3

we will be there to support


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a></span> 
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

COUNT US IN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE.


----------



## premier66

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

REGISTRATION OPENED AT 5:00AM THIS MOURNING AND ONLINE APPLICATIONS OUR POURING IN.

THIS WILL BE THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS.
RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## showstoppahrollin




----------



## marcocutty

It's about time :thumbsup: Can't wait :drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

</span>REGISTRATION OPENED AT 5:00AM THIS MOURNING AND ONLINE APPLICATIONS OUR POURING IN.

THIS WILL BE THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS.
RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a> 

THIS WILL BE THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS.
RESERVE YOUR SPOT.[/size]
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEAVENLY JUST REGISTERED


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Jan 24 2011, 06:46 AM~19680752
> *HEAVENLY JUST REGISTERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Looking go goodtimes in la Homies


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> Looking good goodtimes inLA Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>


----------



## 2ndchance

THANKS MARCELLA AND SAM FOR BRINGING THE SHOW BACK TO LA YOU HAVE THE FULL SUPPORT OF GOODTIMES CC


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Jan 24 2011, 10:52 AM~19681693
> *Looking go goodtimes in la Homies
> *


WELCOME TO LIL SAM :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Jan 24 2011, 07:46 AM~19680752
> *HEAVENLY JUST REGISTERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD ALFREDO


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## jorge63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Jan 24 2011, 10:52 AM~19681693
> *Looking go goodtimes in la Homies
> *


WHATS UP SAM THIS ANDY FROM GT IE I WAS TALKING WITH YOU AT THE CASINO LAST WEEK IN SAN MANUEL .THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Jan 24 2011, 09:52 AM~19681693
> *Looking go goodtimes in la Homies
> *


GOOD TIMES CC HAS YOUR BACK HOMIE .....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 24 2011, 01:15 PM~19683228
> *THANKS MARCELLA  AND SAM FOR BRINGING THE SHOW BACK TO LA YOU HAVE THE FULL SUPPORT OF GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19688001
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Jan 25 2011, 12:29 AM~19690389
> *
> *






































<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a></span> *</span>

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## big al 54

WHY THE SHORT DUE DATE FOR L.A :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 25 2011, 10:14 AM~19692457
> *WHY THE SHORT DUE DATE FOR L.A  :wow:
> *
























*</span>

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## FATBOY818

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 25 2011, 05:27 PM~19696119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *</span>
> 
> FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
> MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> Marcella :biggrin:
> *









I just register :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 25 2011, 06:52 PM~19697045
> *I just register  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

MAGNIFICENT 62 WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65

STYLE CC will b there, Pre-Reg is in!
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19697045
> *I just register  :biggrin:
> *


Money carlo gonna be also :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0 'AZTEC PRIDE' & 'LOVE ME TWO TIMES' WILL BE MAKING DA APPEARANCE! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19688001
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHAT BOUT ICE CHEST'S? ARE WE ABLE 2 BRING IN SODA & WATER AT LEAST? I SPOKE WITH U & SAID U GUYS WERE WORKIN ON DAT!!! </span>*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 25 2011, 10:11 PM~19699226
> *:uh: WHAT BOUT ICE CHEST'S? ARE WE ABLE 2 BRING IN SODA & WATER AT LEAST? I SPOKE WITH U & SAID U GUYS WERE WORKIN ON DAT!!!
> *


As Soon As I found out what is allowed to be brought in to facility I will post.
I didn't forget.
:biggrin: 
Marcella


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Jan 25 2011, 08:41 PM~19698216
> *STYLE CC will b there, Pre-Reg is in!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 25 2011, 08:07 PM~19697846
> *
> **** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>*****</span>
> FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
> MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## Terco

PRE-REG. DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 PM~19697846
> *MAGNIFICENT 62 WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> Looking good goodtimes inLA Homies
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>
Click to expand...


----------



## knight time

So does anyone know of any picnics in LA on the days of July 1st-10th? My girl and I will be on vacation on those days and we really wanted to see some lowriders while we were there. Please let me know if you know of anything. Thanks...


----------



## Johnny562

*Uniques L.A., OC, and IE will be in the house!




*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 26 2011, 09:09 AM~19701972
> *Uniques L.A., OC, and IE will be in the house!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

print out the reg now time to send it just gotta go print some pics to send it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:21 PM~19708333
> *print out the reg now time to send it just gotta go print some pics to send it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## V Boy 88

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:











*=========================================================================================================================*


HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

**** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>*****</span>
FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 27 2011, 11:05 AM~19712867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>*****</span>
> FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
> MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> Marcella :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## MEXICA

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 25 2011, 10:49 PM~19699530
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Already? Lots of Great Rides should be there
> 
> I might have to check it out*


----------



## SAM TORRES

Keep them regs coming together we can make this the biggest show ever!!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 27 2011, 12:05 PM~19712867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>*****</span>
> FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
> MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
> Marcella :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:28 PM~19717597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 23 2011, 07:26 AM~19672405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT  US  IN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19697045
> *I just register  :biggrin:
> *



k... MONEY CARLO is officially registered also! now jus hope its ready by then.. :biggrin: hno: 


USO sacramento gonna be there!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by premier66_@Jan 23 2011, 09:22 AM~19672868
> *:thumbsup:
> *














:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony bigdog

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 27 2011, 10:35 PM~19719138
> *k... MONEY CARLO is officially registered also! now jus hope its ready by then.. :biggrin:  hno:
> USO sacramento  gonna be there!
> *


 :0 

Damn I wish I had that type of cash , so I can take the Glasshouse


----------



## big al 54

IS THERE GOING TO BE A SAT MOVE IN OR DAY OF SHOW MOVE IN


----------



## 66wita6

:yes: THIER IS :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 28 2011, 09:54 AM~19722294
> *:0
> 
> Damn I wish I had that type of cash , so I can take the Glasshouse
> *


Shoot! I hope I do.... :biggrin: 

I pre reg.. cause it was only $25 now i have a spot for sure!

haha throw one car on the trailer and split the gas $$...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

**** <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>TORRES EMPIRE </a>*****</span>


FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
*MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352
Marcella :biggrin:*


----------



## nationals818

Ill be there to take pics with my camera for all the Car Clubs that needs a camera man :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 31 2011, 04:10 PM~19747458
> *UNITY IS WHAT ITS  ABOUT MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA TOGETHER WE WILL BE MAKING THE BIGGEST SHOW LA HASNT  SEEN FOR A LONG TIME
> THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IS HERE TO STAY!
> MARCELLA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

PM SENT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 31 2011, 08:29 PM~19750834
> *PM SENT
> *



FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:uh: R U GUYZ GONNA HAVE A SATURDAY MOVE IN TIME? ICE COOLERS ALLOWED? TRAILOR PARKING? & IS DIS REALLY A 'LRM' SHOW OR NOT? OR ARE THEY JUST PROMOTING U GUYZ? :dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 1 2011, 06:27 PM~19759808
> *:uh: R U GUYS GONNA HAVE A SATURDAY MOVE IN TIME? ICE COOLERS ALLOWED? TRAILER PARKING? & IS DIS REALLY A 'LRM' SHOW OR NOT? OR ARE THEY JUST PROMOTING U GUYS? :dunno:
> *


*

YES THERE WILL BE SATURDAY MOVE-IN. THERE WILL BE DESIGNATED TRAILER PARKING. THIS IS PART OF THE 2011 LRM TOUR/IT IS A SANCTIONED QUALIFYING SHOW. 
THIS IS THE ONLY SOUTHERN CAL. SHOW THAT IS ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE. IT IS POSTED ON THERE WEBSITE. AS FAR AS ICE CHEST STILL WAITING ON WHAT WILL BE ALLOWED DAY OF BUT DURING SATURDAY MOVE IN THERE IS NO PROBLEM.
IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CONTACT ME DIRECTLY WITH ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO.

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926  *


----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL</span>


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 2 2011, 09:50 AM~19765987
> *
> FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:
> MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352 :thumbsup:*


----------



## Johnny562

Any spectator pricing yet?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 1 2011, 06:42 PM~19760610
> *
> 
> YES THERE WILL BE SATURDAY MOVE-IN. THERE WILL BE DESIGNATED TRAILER PARKING. THIS IS PART OF THE 2011 LRM TOUR/IT IS A SANCTIONED QUALIFYING SHOW.
> THIS IS THE ONLY SOUTHERN CAL. SHOW THAT IS ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE. IT IS POSTED ON THERE WEBSITE. AS FAR AS ICE CHEST STILL WAITING ON WHAT WILL BE ALLOWED DAY OF BUT DURING SATURDAY MOVE IN THERE IS NO PROBLEM.
> IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CONTACT ME DIRECTLY WITH ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO.
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 2 2011, 02:50 PM~19768256
> *Any spectator pricing yet?
> *


As Soon As We Make The Announcement Of Artists That Will Be Performing We Will Announce Spectator Price.

But You Will Be Surprised How Affordable it Will Be. We wanted to Make Sure That Everyone Can Attend This Major Event. 
More Information Will Be be Announced Soon. 

:biggrin: :biggrin:  
Marcella
(916)204-8926


----------



## bub916

_*WILL BE THERE!!!! *_ :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 2 2011, 07:31 PM~19771145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE!!!!   :yes:  :yes:
> *


TTTT !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OX.NOKTURNAL.CC

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by OX.NOKTURNAL.CC_@Feb 3 2011, 10:20 AM~19776968
> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB  WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: 
WE'RE THIER FORSURE!!


----------



## Loco 61

*North Texas Will Be There...*


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

SOUTH LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## BIG LOUU

IS IT JULY YET :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 3 2011, 09:02 PM~19783187
> *IS IT JULY YET :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: LOL.... my cars not ready yet!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 3 2011, 07:28 PM~19781290
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> WE'RE THIER FORSURE!!
> *


Yes you will be representing deep!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chosen Few Crew

Trying to get Chosen Few Crew booked to do a few songs, send me some info :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 PM~19783547
> *:nono:  LOL....  my cars not ready yet!!     :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

I will see you all there at the family affair. Ill bring the bologny and tortillas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19784032
> *MY BAD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 4 2011, 12:38 AM~19784207
> *I will see you all there at the family affair. Ill bring the bologny and tortillas :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AHH DAMM WERE HAVING A SPREAD I'LL BRING THE TOP RAMEN'S :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Hell ya


----------



## Vm0m0

pirate tricycle.. will be in the house.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> I will see you all there at the family affair. Ill bring the bologny and tortillas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> LOL ................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Feb 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19782139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTH LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*
YES INDEED YOU WILL BE !!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]


----------



## Guest

what other shows will be in socal?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 4 2011, 08:55 AM~19786221
> *what other shows will be in socal?
> *




THIS IS PART OF THE 2011 LRM TOUR/IT IS A SANCTIONED QUALIFYING SHOW.
THIS IS THE ONLY SOUTHERN CAL. SHOW THAT IS ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE. IT IS POSTED ON THERE WEBSITE. 
IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CONTACT ME DIRECTLY WITH ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO.

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]
[/quote]


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

PAID IN FULL


----------



## sideshowfour

I'm there


----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]


----------



## CPT BOY

THEM!!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE OVER WHELMING RESPONSE OF THE PRE-REGISTRATIONS FOR THIS SHOW IN LA. WE HAVE ABOUT 400 IN ALREADY THANK ALL OF YOU FORM TORRESEMPIRE I WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!     :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 5 2011, 05:03 PM~19796859
> *EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 5 2011, 11:25 PM~19798887
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE OVER WHELMING RESPONSE OF THE PRE-REGISTRATIONS FOR THIS SHOW IN LA. WE HAVE ABOUT 700 IN ALREADY THANK ALL OF YOU FORM TORRESEMPIRE I WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!         :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

*EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE JUST SENT MY PRE-REG*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 5 2011, 11:29 PM~19798906
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: 
MARCELLA RODRIGUEZ (916)204-8926 OR TIM WALLS (214)356-0352

[/b]


----------



## Vm0m0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

tttt :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Jan 31 2011, 12:34 AM~19743425
> *Thank you all for your support together we will make this the biggest show in LA that we deserve to have
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firme79mc




----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Feb 6 2011, 03:31 PM~19802816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X73 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wanna pre reg. but i aint got paypal... how do we pay?????


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THERE ALLREADY PRE REG uffin: uffin: :yes:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 7 2011, 12:47 AM~19806514
> *i wanna pre reg. but i aint got paypal... how do we pay?????
> *


 Eazy Lil Homie call MARCELLA 916-2048926 or TIM 214-356-0352


----------



## marquez 38

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO AND TIJUANA WILL BE THERE ALLREADY PRE REG


----------



## marquez 38

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO AND TIJUANA WILL BE THERE ALLREADY PRE REG


----------



## six 2

HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN. :uh:


----------



## socalconcepts

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=6&year=2011


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

Im pre reg'd  See everyone there


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 7 2011, 11:33 AM~19809038
> *Im pre reg'd   See everyone there
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Feb 7 2011, 10:06 AM~19808114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO AND TIJUANA WILL BE THERE ALLREADY PRE REG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
*OLDIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!*
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19804698
> *X73 :biggrin:
> *


X85,63


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 10:03 PM~19805411
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## ray562

Lo Nuestro will be in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Feb 7 2011, 07:19 PM~19813303
> *Lo Nuestro will be in the house!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Feb 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19813303
> *Lo Nuestro will be in the house!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I want to personally thank everyone for there dedication in making this event a wonderful experience for all.

SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING TRADITIONS ALIVE. IT TOOK EVERY INDIVIDUALS EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACCOMPLISH ANYTHING. THE OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS WE RECEIVED WAS NOT EXPECTED BUT IT SHOWS THAT WERE FAMILY, WERE STRONG AND LOYAL TO THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.
MUCH RESPECT FOR YOUR DEDICATION IN CONTINUING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!

WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOWRIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!

MARCELLA * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 8 2011, 10:57 AM~19817583
> *I want to personally thank everyone for there dedication in making this event a wonderful experience for all.
> 
> SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING TRADITIONS ALIVE. IT TOOK EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACCOMPLISH ANYTHING. THE OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS WE RECEIVED WAS NOT EXPECTED BUT IT SHOWS THAT WERE FAMILY, WERE STRONG AND LOYAL TO THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.
> MUCH RESPECT FOR YOUR DEDICATION IN CONTINUING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!
> 
> WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOWRIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!
> 
> MARCELLA  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 8 2011, 10:57 AM~19817583
> *I want to personally thank everyone for there dedication in making this event a wonderful experience for all.
> 
> SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING TRADITIONS ALIVE. IT TOOK EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACCOMPLISH ANYTHING. THE OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS WE RECEIVED WAS NOT EXPECTED BUT IT SHOWS THAT WERE FAMILY, WERE STRONG AND LOYAL TO THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.
> MUCH RESPECT FOR YOUR DEDICATION IN CONTINUING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!
> 
> WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOWRIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!
> 
> MARCELLA  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK IN BRINGING IT BACK TO LOS ANGELES !!! GENTE OUR WORK IS NOT DONE WE NEED TO SHOW OUR LOCAL POLITICIANS, LAPD ETC THAT WE CAN COME TOGETHER PEACEFULLY SO WE CAN HAVE THIS LARGE OF AN EVENT YEAR AFTER YEAR.


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Feb 8 2011, 11:45 AM~19818354
> *
> MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK IN BRINGING IT BACK TO LOS ANGELES !!! GENTE OUR WORK IS NOT DONE WE NEED TO SHOW OUR LOCAL POLITICIANS, LAPD ETC THAT WE CAN COME TOGETHER PEACEFULLY SO WE CAN HAVE THIS LARGE OF AN EVENT YEAR AFTER YEAR.
> *


  :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING MANY CALLS REGARDING HOTELS. I AM CURRENTLY PUTTING TOGETHER A LIST AND WILL POST SOON.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 9 2011, 05:40 AM~19825371
> *I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING MANY CALLS REGARDING HOTELS. I AM CSURRENTLY PUTTING TOGETHER A LIST AND WILL POST SOON.
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 8 2011, 08:57 AM~19817583
> *TTT for Marcella!!!*


----------



## ray562

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 9 2011, 08:12 AM~19826236
> *TTT for Marcella!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 9 2011, 05:40 AM~19825371
> *I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING MANY CALLS REGARDING HOTELS. I AM CSURRENTLY PUTTING TOGETHER A LIST AND WILL POST SOON.
> *


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 8 2011, 12:57 PM~19817583
> *SO NO EAST COAST THIS YEAR....*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 7 2011, 02:03 PM~19809783
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0  :wow:


----------



## luda132

SHOWTIME CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 9 2011, 09:12 AM~19826236
> *TTT for Marcella!!!
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 9 2011, 03:44 PM~19829644
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 6 2011, 09:14 AM~19800227
> *Thank'z 4 helpin us out with Pre-Reg Today Marcella UR THE BEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Much Luv .. See u there  </span>*


----------



## Richard




----------



## newstyle_64

NEW STYLE WILL B THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

I'll see you all there     uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 9 2011, 10:02 PM~19832551
> *I'll see you all there         uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can't wait for the show..... hno:


----------



## luizg69

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 9 2011, 05:44 PM~19829644
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


did u get my pm? :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Feb 9 2011, 08:27 PM~19831594
> *Thank'z 4 helpin us out with Pre-Reg Today Marcella UR THE BEST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Much Luv .. See u there
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Feb 9 2011, 09:25 PM~19832144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 9 2011, 09:27 PM~19832168
> *NEW STYLE WILL B THERE
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 10 2011, 11:21 AM~19836240
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*Thank'z Again Marcella .. You can send me the confirmation to ... [email protected]

Thankz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## bigtroubles1

is it sold out


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LocoSoCal

*when well confirmation letters be send out ?*


----------



## JohnnyGuam

SEE YA'LL IN JULY, AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MARCELLA FOR HELPING US OUT, MUCH LUV FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Feb 12 2011, 03:26 AM~19850843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA'LL IN JULY, AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MARCELLA FOR HELPING US OUT, MUCH LUV FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

NO PRICE ON YOUR SITE. AGAIN HOW MUCH TO GET IN :uh:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 12 2011, 02:51 AM~19850797
> *when well confirmation letters be send out ?
> *


Soon Homie we got you on the list you R confirmed


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 12 2011, 06:48 AM~19851067
> *NO PRICE ON YOUR SITE. AGAIN HOW MUCH TO GET IN  :uh:
> *


In about 2weeks we will have a price 4 you to get in thank you Homie see you there


----------



## OLDSKOOL79




----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19848072
> *is it sold out
> *


Saving some room 4 non regs day of show


----------



## bigtroubles1

Oh ok. Thanks


----------



## bouncer77

delgado's bike shop is in the house!!!!!!!! so lets get them lowrider bikes all shined up for the event it's going to be our LA super show of the year.. torrez empires knows how to throw a show homies trust in that so hit me upp if you need any bike parts


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 12 2011, 07:06 AM~19851091
> *Soon Homie we got you on the list you R confirmed
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 12 2011, 08:11 AM~19851550
> *Saving some room 4 non regs day of show
> *


sup sam uknow ol skool wayz be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 12 2011, 09:11 AM~19851550
> *Saving some room 4 non regs day of show
> *


DOING MY BEST TO ADD MORE SPACE TO FIT ANOTHER ROW
but will be first come first serve
day before show
MARCELLA :biggrin:
916 204-8926


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## firme79mc

WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Feb 13 2011, 09:43 PM~19862659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> YES YOU WILL BE !!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 05:35 PM~19869608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 14 2011, 07:22 PM~19870680
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup Marcela, getting ready for Santa Barbara???? :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

hey Marcela :biggrin:


----------



## Barba




----------



## Barba

*ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF ANGELS... *


----------



## Barba

LETS ALL TAKE A SEAT , RELAX AND HAVE A REAL GOOD TIME AT THIS SHOW....THANKS MARCELA FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP... I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A SUCCESS :biggrin:


----------



## Barba




----------



## Barba




----------



## Barba




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:27 PM~19871334
> *sup Marcela, getting ready for Santa Barbara???? :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NITE LIFE SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:34 PM~19871445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS ALL TAKE A SEAT , RELAX AND HAVE A REAL GOOD TIME AT THIS SHOW....THANKS MARCELA FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP... I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A SUCCESS :biggrin:
> *


THIS WILL BE A SUCCESS BECAUSE OF THE DEDICATED LOWRIDERS WHO CONTINUE TO REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER LIFSTYLE TO THE FULLEST. IT IS A PART OF OUR HISTORY OUR CULTURE AND OUR DAY TO DAY LIFE. :biggrin:  WE CONTROL OUR OWN DESTINY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Just got locked in yesterday !! Thanx again for you help Marcella !! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Flips Monte

Can I get some Vendor info please...your inbox is full! 

Thanks,
Philip.


----------



## UNIQUES

Uniques I.E will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Feb 15 2011, 05:19 PM~19878068
> *Can I get some Vendor info please...your inbox is full!
> 
> Thanks,
> Philip.
> *


You can give me call 
(916)204-8926
Marcella


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Feb 15 2011, 05:28 PM~19878158
> *Uniques I.E will be there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*
Uniques Will Be In The House !!!!!*


----------



## WestsideRider

Is it sold out yet?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 15 2011, 05:53 PM~19878432
> *Is it sold out yet?
> *


We our currently trying to add a few more spots. You can call me directly at (916)204-8926

Marcella


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!! CANT WAIT!! :boink:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 15 2011, 06:58 PM~19878965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!! CANT WAIT!! :boink:
> *


AND I KNOW THIS !!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WAKE ME UP WHEN JULY COMES IM READY  GT


----------



## UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 05:51 PM~19878414
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Uniques Will Be In The House !!!!!
> *


Thanks marcella for regs my car and my sons pedal car.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ANY WORD ON HOW MUCH FOR WALK INS ?


----------



## EVIL91

*EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE*


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 04:51 PM~19878414
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Uniques Will Be In The House !!!!!
> *



:h5: :wave:


----------



## lorichavez

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Feb 9 2011, 08:27 PM~19831594
> *Got ur Email Marcella Thank u again 4 all ur help .. see u there :biggrin: *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Feb 16 2011, 10:39 AM~19883686
> *Got ur Email Marcella Thank u again 4 all ur help .. see u there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 15 2011, 10:03 PM~19880885
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *













:h5: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19871369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Marcela :biggrin:
> *


*SEE YOU IN SANTA BARBARA *:biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 16 2011, 06:48 PM~19887453
> *SEE YOU IN SANTA BARBARA    :biggrin:
> *


ABSOLUTELY...BEST PLACE TO HAVE SOME REAL GOOD MEXICAN FOOD IN SANTA BARBARA....JUST ASK ALL THE BOYS FROM NITE LIFE.....LOS AGAVES.....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOSPITALITY..... YOURE GOING TO HAVE A REAL GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

can i register u dnt answer phone and yur inbox is full


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 16 2011, 07:31 PM~19887790
> *can i register u dnt answer phone and yur inbox is full
> *


So sorry. my phone has beenn ringing off the hook please try again. I try to call back everyone.
Marcella


----------



## CPT BOY

YOU KNOW WHO WILL BE THERE


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19888449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP I KNOW WHO WILL BE COMING DEEP!!!!

:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:58 PM~19889304
> *ttt
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 AM~19891676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## delinquint 61

we'll be there for sure








just got our confirmation thanks Marcella :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 17 2011, 05:09 PM~19895433
> *we'll be there for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got our confirmation thanks Marcella :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## issie

is the show sold out already or can i still register?


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by issie_@Feb 17 2011, 06:19 PM~19896033
> *is the show sold out already or can i still register?
> *


Yes you can just call tim or marcella thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 18 2011, 12:02 AM~19899594
> *just call tim or marcella thanks
> *


We our currently not taking any but if any available spots do open up it will be on a first come first serve basis. You can call me directly with any questions.

Marcella
(916)204-8926


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:02 AM~19900391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 18 2011, 07:05 AM~19900406
> *We our currently not taking any but if any available spots do open up it will be on a first come first basis. You can call me directly with any questions.
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> *


I TOLD EVERYONE THIS EVENT WOULD SELL OUT QUICK LIKE :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FOR BRINGING BACK THIS EVENT 2 L.A.


----------



## UNIQUES

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 18 2011, 07:05 AM~19900406
> *We our currently not taking any but if any available spots do open up it will be on a first come first serve basis. You can call me directly with any questions.
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:08 AM~19900425
> *I TOLD EVERYONE THIS EVENT WOULD SELL OUT QUICK LIKE  :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN FOR BRINGING BACK THIS EVENT 2 L.A.
> *


You were right Homie and thank all of youguys for bringing it back to LA


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 19 2011, 01:29 AM~19908028
> *You were right Homie and thank all of youguys for bringing it back to LA
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 06:49 PM~19879396
> *AND I KNOW THIS !!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: SUPP MARCELLA!!


----------



## Homie Styln

I'll be there again this year Sam...







Not like this though...


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2011, 09:56 AM~19909230
> *I'll be there again this year Sam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like this though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right on Homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 19 2011, 09:26 AM~19909084
> *:wave:
> WILL BE REPRESENTING !!!
> :biggrin: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Feb 12 2011, 02:26 AM~19850843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA'LL IN JULY, AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MARCELLA FOR HELPING US OUT, MUCH LUV FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY
> *


IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 19 2011, 10:07 AM~19909271
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP?????? :biggrin:
> *


YES THERE WILL BE MORE INFORMATION TO COME !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> ======================================
> 
> Will be hang'n with my homies from Imperials..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Feb 18 2011, 05:33 PM~19904165
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## imgntnschgo

CHICAGO will stop by....


----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

Q-VO TO ALL THE BIG GOODTIMES :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Terco




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Bringing back the biggest , baddest show 


MARCELLA 
  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Feb 19 2011, 12:40 PM~19910097
> *Q-VO TO ALL THE BIG GOODTIMES :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 19 2011, 02:34 PM~19910069
> *
> *


WHAT UP KITA? HOW U BEEN FAMILY? U KNOW ME, JUST KEEPINT IT IN MOTION!! TAKE CARE


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

WE ARE GETTING READY FOR THIS ONE. KINFOKE CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 16 2011, 07:30 PM~19888442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2011, 09:56 AM~19909230
> *I'll be there again this year Sam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like this though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it redone??? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 19 2011, 01:47 PM~19910438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing back the biggest , baddest show
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classic53




----------



## Barba




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 19 2011, 09:42 PM~19913245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 19 2011, 11:11 PM~19913882
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chale64

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 19 2011, 02:47 PM~19910438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing back the biggest , baddest show
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 20 2011, 10:32 AM~19915584
> *:wave:
> *


wats up how are u cant wait for this show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 19 2011, 01:47 PM~19910438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing back the biggest , baddest show
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean

is this going t be a big show...???


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## louie64




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Show's Of 2011 
Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop.

Marcella,
(916)204-8926


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

WHEN THE DEADLINE FOR THE VENDORS ? uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Jaime, you gotta PM coming man...

Marcella, so do you.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## classic53

:biggrin: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

registration fees ?

categories ? 

how much are tickets ?

how many tickets do we get with registering are car ?


----------



## RIDES3

TTT.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 09:47 PM~19928897
> *:biggrin:
> *













:wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 21 2011, 10:49 PM~19928925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


yes we be there deeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin: thx again


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 PM~19928947
> *yes  we  be there deeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin: thx again
> *














BIG LOVE FOR MAJESTICS !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 21 2011, 09:55 PM~19928990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG LOVE FOR MAJESTICS !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ourstyle_la

:wave: :thumbsup: OURSTYLE.LOS ANGELES.CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigtroubles1

RARECLASS I.E WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 22 2011, 04:57 AM~19930931
> *RARECLASS I.E WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 06:06 AM~19930938
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: U FINE WOMAN :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 22 2011, 05:10 AM~19930947
> *:wow: U FINE WOMAN :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> *


WELL THANK YOU SIR, BUT YOU FORGOT TALENTED & SMART TOO.......... LOL
MARCELLA :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:17 PM~19926918
> *registration fees ?
> 
> categories ?
> 
> how much are tickets ?
> 
> how many tickets do we get with registering are car ?
> 
> 
> *



MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 06:52 AM~19931027
> *WELL THANK YOU SIR, BUT YOU FORGOT TALENTED & SMART TOO.......... LOL
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW COULD I FORGET THAT :twak:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 05:52 AM~19931027
> *WELL THANK YOU SIR, BUT YOU FORGOT TALENTED & SMART TOO.......... LOL
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 21 2011, 09:07 AM~19922501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Show's Of 2011
> Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop.
> 
> Marcella,
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 22 2011, 07:29 AM~19931343
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 21 2011, 11:06 PM~19929858
> *
> *






















:wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2011, 03:47 PM~19925085
> *Jaime, you gotta PM coming man...
> 
> 
> 
> Marcella, so do you.
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 21 2011, 11:25 PM~19930004
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  OURSTYLE.LOS ANGELES.CC  WILL  BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 22 2011, 04:11 PM~19934618
> *:thumbsup:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 04:15 PM~19934645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's right Marcella!! Our style Oklahoma will be in the house!!


----------



## Johnny562

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 22 2011, 04:57 PM~19934957
> *TTT
> *













:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:42 AM~19939131
> *
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy




----------



## EL RAIDER

> registration fees ? REGISTRATION HAS CLOSED IF ANY COME AVAILABLE IT WILL BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS DAY BEFORE SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: :tears:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> registration fees ? REGISTRATION HAS CLOSED IF ANY COME AVAILABLE IT WILL BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS DAY BEFORE SHOW.
> :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para usted El Raider Voy a hacer una excepción !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 05:52 AM~19931027
> *WELL THANK YOU SIR, BUT YOU FORGOT TALENTED & SMART TOO.......... LOL
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 23 2011, 02:31 PM~19942431
> *Para usted El Raider Voy a hacer una excepción !!!!
> 
> 
> *



:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 22 2011, 08:29 AM~19931584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 23 2011, 02:36 PM~19942469
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 YA SABES !!!!!!


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Feb 23 2011, 02:40 PM~19942502
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  


:wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

we will be there
goodtimes 818riders


----------



## RI82REGAL

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 23 2011, 12:58 PM~19941775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PIC :wow:


----------



## bub916

CANT WAIT ! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 23 2011, 03:02 PM~19942660
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 23 2011, 09:08 PM~19945842
> *CANT WAIT ! hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!! THE BIGES!! THE BADES!! SHOW IN LA THANK ALL OF YOU!! SO MUCH!! IT's ON!!     :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 24 2011, 12:56 AM~19947683
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!! THE BIGES!! THE BADES!! SHOW IN LA THANK ALL OF YOU!! SO MUCH!!  IT's ON!!         :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 24 2011, 12:56 AM~19947683
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!! THE BIGES!! THE BADES!! SHOW IN LA THANK ALL OF YOU!! SO MUCH!!  IT's ON!!         :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 24 2011, 12:56 AM~19947683
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!! THE BIGGEST!! THE BADDEST!! SHOW IN L.A "THANK'S TO ALL OF YOU!! SO MUCH!!  IT's ON!!          :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *






















One Of The Baddest Lowrider Show's Of 2011


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 24 2011, 10:06 AM~19949455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 24 2011, 11:11 AM~19949502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Of The Baddest Lowrider Show's Of 2011
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB

> One Of The Baddest Lowrider Show's Of 2011
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP FOR THE SUMMERS BEST SHOW


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## STYLECC61

WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LAREINADELMUNDO


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 26 2011, 04:02 PM~19967772
> *<span style='colorrange'>
> 
> The Low rider lifestyle has been part of my everyday growing experience in life. I'm just doing my part in the continuity of preserving and carrying on the legacy of the Traditional Lowrider Lifestyle.
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> Marcella
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING QUESTIONS REGARDING MOVE-IN. 

MOVE-IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY 

WE WILL BE MOVING IN OVER 1000 VEHICLES INTO THE LA CONVENTION CENTER. WE WILL BE SETTING DESIGNATED MOVE IN TIMES. BY DOING THIS WE CAN AVOID A TRAFFIC JAM. THIS MEANS IF YOU SHOW UP LATER THAN YOUR SET MOVE IN TIME YOU MAY NOT BE WITH YOUR CAR CLUB. THIS IS AN ALL INDOOR EVENT. 

I AM UP FOR IDEAS AND SUGGESTIONS FROM YOU.

MARCELLA*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

YOU DOING A GOOD JOB MIJA :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sinisster65

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:27 PM~19961586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

i'm wondering if i should come to this and take a few pics.. :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 19 2011, 05:23 PM~19911150
> *Is it redone???  :biggrin:
> *


Almost, we got the new frame wrapped and were going to mold and candy it to look like the roof...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Feb 26 2011, 07:27 PM~19968801
> *YOU DOING A GOOD JOB MIJA  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN MORE TO ME THAN YOU KNOW. I DON"T TAKE NOTHING FOR GRANTED THANK YOU !!!! 
I am very blessed to have been given this opportunity by TORRES EMPIRE to be part of organising several 2011 LRM Tour shows.

We together will prevail in making this one of the baddest LOWRIDER SHOWS in 2011. 
VIVA LA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 MARCELLA


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 26 2011, 04:02 PM~19967772
> *LAREINADELMUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2011, 10:33 AM~19971963
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 26 2011, 11:26 PM~19970250
> *i'm wondering if i should come to this and take a few pics.. :wow:
> *


get your ass out here foo!!!!! nothin beats cali in the summertime! :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MARCELLA :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


R YOU READY 4 THE NEXT LEVEL!! LA


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :naughty:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 27 2011, 05:11 PM~19974140
> *get your ass out here foo!!!!! nothin beats cali in the summertime! :tongue: :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 AM~19971155
> *YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN MORE TO ME THAN YOU KNOW. I DON"T TAKE NOTHING FOR GRANTED THANK YOU !!!!
> I am very blessed to have been given this opportunity by TORRES EMPIRE to be part of organising several 2011 LRM Tour shows.
> 
> We together will prevail in making this one of the baddest LOWRIDER SHOWS in 2011.
> VIVA LA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


TORRESEMPIRE IS VERY BLESSED TO HAVE YOU!!! MARCELLA THANK YOU!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## "ACE"

*NOW WE JUST WISH NEXT YEAR THERE CAN BE AN EAST COAST SHOW, SINCE THERES NONE THIS YEAR*


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> *NOW WE JUST WISH NEXT YEAR THERE CAN BE AN EAST COAST SHOW, SINCE THERES NONE THIS YEAR*
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]


WE R WORKING ON IT TORRESEMPIRE WILL BE IN YOUR HOME SOON HOMIE!!


----------



## 2ndchance

TTT...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19983911
> *WE R WORKING ON IT TORRESEMPIRE WILL BE IN YOUR HOME SOON HOMIE!!
> *



:0 YOU THE MAN ............ :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> :0 YOU THE MAN ............ :biggrin:
> [/quote
> Currently in the works keep everyone updated.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny562

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I KNOW I'M READY TO ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!!
MARCELLA 
(916)204-8926


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 02:37 PM~19990106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I'M READY TO ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!!
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 02:37 PM~19990106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I'M READY TO ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!!
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 1 2011, 11:31 PM~19994910
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :h5:  :h5:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## RI82REGAL

WE WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 10:42 PM~19976431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHO WILL BE DOING THE JUDGING FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 27 2011, 07:11 PM~19974140
> *get your ass out here foo!!!!! nothin beats cali in the summertime! :tongue: :nicoderm:
> *


I will think about it.


----------



## CLASSIC CREATIONS

:biggrin:  
>>CAN'T WAIT>>>>


----------



## CLASSIC CREATIONS




----------



## eastbay_drop

im gonna take the 6 hour drive to check out the show


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 2 2011, 10:49 PM~20003537
> *im gonna take the 6 hour drive to check out the show
> *


See you there Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC CREATIONS_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20001685
> *:biggrin:
> >>CAN'T WAIT>>>>
> *


That makes to of us Homie


----------



## EZUP62

good to see it back in la


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

registration fees ? REGISTRATION HAS CLOSED IF ANY COME AVAILABLE IT WILL BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS DAY BEFORE SHOW.

categories ? THIS IS AN LRM SANCTIONED SHOW SAME CATEGORIES & THIS GOES AS WELL AS SWEEPSTAKES FOR THOSE QUALIFING FOR LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW IN OCTOBER.

how much are tickets ? THIS EVENT WILL BE AFFORDABLE FOR ALL. AND WILL POST PRE-SALE TICKET PRICES SOON. 

how many tickets do we get with registering are car ?
2 WRISTBANDS PER-REGISTERED CAR/BIKE/MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST
4 WRISTBANDS FOR THE 20X20 REGISTERED VEHICLE


----------



## Stickz

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 3 2011, 11:17 PM~20011929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> registration fees ? REGISTRATION HAS CLOSED IF ANY COME AVAILABLE IT WILL BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS DAY BEFORE SHOW.
> 
> categories ? THIS IS AN LRM SANCTIONED SHOW SAME CATEGORIES & THIS GOES AS WELL AS SWEEPSTAKES FOR THOSE QUALIFING FOR LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW IN OCTOBER.
> 
> how much are tickets ? THIS EVENT WILL BE AFFORDABLE FOR ALL. AND WILL POST PRE-SALE TICKET PRICES SOON.
> 
> how many tickets do we get with registering are car ?
> 2 WRISTBANDS PER-REGISTERED CAR/BIKE/MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST
> 4 WRISTBANDS FOR THE 20X20 REGISTERED VEHICLE
> 
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 3 2011, 08:04 PM~20010399
> *good to see it back in la
> *


----------



## BIGGRUBE

SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## screwed up loco

will wristbands be available for purchase the day before the show during setup?


----------



## fatsgg

kid frost and gain green well be their to perfrom a good show,.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20023299
> *will wristbands be available for purchase the day before the show during setup?
> *


Yes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POZOLE1ER

JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO L.A.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 5 2011, 09:16 PM~20024817
> *Yes  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by POZOLE1ER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:15 PM~20025162
> *JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO L.A.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *












COMING DEEP !!!!!
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96

so whats the cost to get in :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 6 2011, 01:41 PM~20028230
> *
> *











:wave: :wave:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20025664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING DEEP !!!!!
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## "ACE"

RagtopPete Yesterday, 11:03 PM | | Post #526 

GET A RAG BITCH

Posts: 3,176
Joined: Nov 2004
From: LIFESTYLE




QUOTE(LaReinaDelMundo @ Mar 5 2011, 11:52 PM) 


COMING DEEP !!!!!






--------------------

Were gonna put the FUCK to the FUCK....
*
Over 60 of the BADDEST LOWRIDERS from ONE CHAPTER.... JULY 31, 2011*
RIDERS of the STORM....... 




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED

*TH!S SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BEAT THIS YEARS SUPER SHOW*


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20031731
> *TH!S SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BEAT THIS YEARS SUPER SHOW
> *


Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 7 2011, 10:17 AM~20033617
> *Thanks to all of you!!!
> *



WELL TECHNICALLY IM IN MIAMI, BUT I SUPPORT WHAT YOURE DOING.. HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WILL BE THIS WAY SOON..

THERES A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA, *25TH STREET RIDERS* THEY GOT THERE TICKETS ALREADY THEY WILL BE THERE. 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Can't wait !! TTT !!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Mar 7 2011, 09:27 AM~20034275
> *Can't wait !! TTT !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20031731
> *TH!S SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BEAT THIS YEARS SUPER SHOW
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2011, 08:45 AM~20034013
> *WELL TECHNICALLY IM IN MIAMI, BUT I SUPPORT WHAT YOURE DOING.. HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WILL BE THIS WAY SOON..
> 
> THERES A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA,  25TH STREET RIDERS THEY GOT THERE TICKETS ALREADY THEY WILL BE THERE.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Come see us in Dalles show aug 28


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2011, 10:48 PM~20031731
> *TH!S SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BEAT THIS YEARS SUPER SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WITH OUT A DOUBT LOS ANGELES WHERE THE SUPER SHOW BELONGS !!!!!


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 7 2011, 10:50 AM~20035232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WITH OUT A DOUBT LOS ANGELES WHERE THE SUPER SHOW BELONGS !!!!!
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 7 2011, 11:50 AM~20035232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WITH OUT A DOUBT LOS ANGELES WHERE THE SUPER SHOW BELONGS !!!!!
> *


*MARCELLA 
(916)204*8926*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 7 2011, 04:02 PM~20036570
> *Thank you Marcella and Sam for everything your doing for the Low Rider community.*


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 7 2011, 02:02 PM~20036570
> *MARCELLA
> (916)204*8926
> *


*
*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:







:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 7 2011, 04:22 PM~20037076
> *Thank you Marcella and Sam for everything your doing for the Low Rider community.
> *




















:thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW MARCELLA AND SAM ARE DOING A GOOD JOB ALONG WITH THE LOWRIDER FAMILYS  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 7 2011, 05:47 PM~20037722
> *ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW MARCELLA AND SAM ARE DOING A GOOD JOB ALONG WITH THE LOWRIDER FAMILYS    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926
IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!









*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> That's a real nice place to have a car show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20043510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 02:08 PM~20043510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2011, 09:45 AM~20034013
> *WELL TECHNICALLY IM IN MIAMI, BUT I SUPPORT WHAT YOURE DOING.. HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WILL BE THIS WAY SOON..
> 
> THERES A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA,  25TH STREET RIDERS THEY GOT THERE TICKETS ALREADY THEY WILL BE THERE.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEQUILERO

VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## UNIQUES

Hey marcella, is there gonna be any artist performing at the car show?


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Mar 8 2011, 09:38 PM~20047099
> *Hey marcella, is there gonna be any artist performing at the car show?
> *


lupillo rivera


----------



## SAM TORRES

> That's a real nice place to have a car show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S TORRES EMPIRE HOMIE. WE GOT THAT FOR OUR SUPER STARS YOU GUYS HOMIE!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 8 2011, 10:33 PM~20047582
> *2 THE TOP
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 8 2011, 10:17 PM~20047445
> *THAT'S TORRES EMPIRE HOMIE. WE GOT THAT FOR OUR SUPER STARS YOU GUYS HOMIE!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 8 2011, 08:52 PM~20047219
> *lupillo rivera
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 9 2011, 12:14 PM~20051166
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 9 2011, 10:14 AM~20050361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 8 2011, 09:52 PM~20047219
> *lupillo rivera
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 02:08 PM~20043510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
*


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 9 2011, 03:11 PM~20052301
> *
> *


Strictly Ridin :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 8 2011, 09:52 PM~20047219
> *lupillo rivera
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20043510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAMM!! OK. </span>:wave:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 9 2011, 07:27 PM~20054156
> * <span style='color:blue'>
> 
> <a href=\'http://glowtxt.com/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7779/bf6373c4ad0356cbb01c900.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT Thee Artistics will be in the house!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 8 2011, 11:17 PM~20047445
> *THAT'S TORRES EMPIRE HOMIE. WE GOT THAT FOR OUR SUPER STARS YOU GUYS HOMIE!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20056693
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 AM~20056787
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 AM~20058389
> *TTT Thee Artistics will be in the house!!!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE I'LL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Mar 10 2011, 11:03 AM~20059010
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 10 2011, 10:14 AM~20058677
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 9 2011, 11:24 PM~20056787
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :thumbsup:
> *


THE BIG "M" WILL BE DEEP. THANKS MARCELLA . :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2011, 07:38 PM~20062817
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 10 2011, 07:25 PM~20062728
> *THE BIG "M" WILL BE DEEP. THANKS MARCELLA .  :biggrin:
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20064629
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 11 2011, 09:44 AM~20067187
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






























*

<a href=\'http://glowtxt.com/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7779/bf6373c4ad0356cbb01c900.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!







*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: IM THERE


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 11 2011, 01:25 PM~20068748
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HELL YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM THERE
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 03:59 PM~20069711
> *
> *


Marcellla,

Thanks again for hooking up the registration link on my page.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 07:27 PM~20071100
> *Marcellla,
> 
> Thanks again for hooking up the registration link on my page.
> *


No Thanks needed that's what it's all about helping each other out.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 01:12 PM~20068646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## silly

:thumbsup:


----------



## droptop62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 08:11 PM~20071384
> *No Thanks needed that's what it's all about helping each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm with you on that


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 12 2011, 10:45 AM~20074813
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'm with you on that
> *


CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR SHOW IN PHOENIX SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
SOUTHBOUND
TOGETHER
OLDIES
ISLANDERS 
PREMIER
NITELIFE
UNIQUES
CLASSIC OLDIES
GOOD TIMES
IMPERIALS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NEW WAVE
L.A. CONNECTED
TRADICCIONALS
SHOWTIME
STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
LIFESTYLE
KLIQUE
STYLE 
SANTANA 
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
HIGHTONE C.C.
ILLUSTRIOUS
LA GENTE
DELEGATION
NEW ARRIVALS
ROYAL IMAGE 
STR8CLOWNIN S.D.
DELINQUENTZ
NEWSTYLE
THEE ARTISTICS
STYLE UNLIMITED
OURSTYLE
TRAFFIC
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
LOS ANGELES 
RARE CLASSICS
KLIQUE
BEST FRIENDS L.A.
DE AQUELLAS
EVIL THREAT
ONE BAD CREATION
SIC-N-WICKED
USO
ELITE
CRUSADERS
MALDITOS MOTOS
STREET STYLE
OL'SKOOL WAYZ
ELEGANTS
NEW CROWD
LATIN LIFE
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
CARNALES UNIDOS
XPLIZIT
STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A.
LA TIMES
INDIVIDUALS
NEW EXPOSURE
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
HIGHCLASS
NEW VISION
VALLEY LIFE
AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!!![/color]









*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 13 2011, 05:08 AM~20079725
> *CAN'T WAIT  FOR YOUR SHOW IN PHOENIX SEE YOU THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67

SO IS THERE STILL ROOM FOR COUPLE MORE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
SOUTHBOUND
TOGETHER
OLDIES
ISLANDERS 
PREMIER
NITELIFE
UNIQUES
CLASSIC OLDIES
GOOD TIMES
IMPERIALS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NEW WAVE
L.A. CONNECTED
TRADICCIONALS
SHOWTIME
STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
LIFESTYLE
KLIQUE
STYLE 
SANTANA 
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
HIGHTONE C.C.
ILLUSTRIOUS
LA GENTE
DELEGATION
NEW ARRIVALS
ROYAL IMAGE 
STR8CLOWNIN S.D.
DELINQUENTZ
NEWSTYLE
THEE ARTISTICS
STYLE UNLIMITED
OURSTYLE
TRAFFIC
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
LOS ANGELES 
RARE CLASS
KLIQUE
BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.
DE AQUELLAS
EVIL THREAT
ONE BAD CREATION
SIC-N-WICKED
USO
ELITE
CRUSADERS
MALDITOS MOTOS
STREET STYLE
OL'SKOOL WAYZ
ELEGANTS
NEW CROWD
LATIN LIFE
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
CARNALES UNIDOS
XPLIZIT
STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A.
LA TIMES
INDIVIDUALS
NEW EXPOSURE
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
HIGHCLASS
NEW VISION
VALLEY LIFE
AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!!![/color]









*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 03:58 AM~20086504
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Best Of Friends will be there....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 14 2011, 10:20 AM~20087540
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20091930
> *
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 05:58 AM~20086504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHBOUND
> TOGETHER
> OLDIES
> ISLANDERS
> PREMIER
> NITELIFE
> UNIQUES
> CLASSIC OLDIES
> GOOD TIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> NEW WAVE
> L.A. CONNECTED
> TRADICCIONALS
> SHOWTIME
> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
> LIFESTYLE
> KLIQUE
> STYLE
> SANTANA
> SOUTHSIDE
> MAJESTICS
> HIGHTONE C.C.
> ILLUSTRIOUS
> LA GENTE
> DELEGATION
> NEW ARRIVALS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> STR8CLOWNIN  S.D.
> DELINQUENTZ
> NEWSTYLE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> OURSTYLE
> TRAFFIC
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> LOS ANGELES
> RARE CLASSICS(RARECLASS :wow:  :biggrin: )
> KLIQUE
> BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.
> DE AQUELLAS
> EVIL THREAT
> ONE BAD CREATION
> SIC-N-WICKED
> USO
> ELITE
> CRUSADERS
> MALDITOS MOTOS
> STREET STYLE
> OL'SKOOL WAYZ
> ELEGANTS
> NEW CROWD
> LATIN LIFE
> CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> XPLIZIT
> STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A.
> LA TIMES
> INDIVIDUALS
> NEW EXPOSURE
> MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
> HIGHCLASS
> NEW VISION
> VALLEY LIFE
> AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!!![/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 15 2011, 07:42 AM~20095508
> *TTT
> *


IT'S GOOD TIMES IN LA BABY


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 08:37 PM~20092570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wats up Como estas can't wait for this show its going to be of the hook :wave: :h5:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 15 2011, 04:04 PM~20098904
> *
> *


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 15 2011, 02:52 PM~20097886
> *IT'S GOOD TIMES IN LA BABY
> *


ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 16 2011, 08:16 AM~20104604
> *
> *


What's up bird? Are you judging this LA show?


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 08:37 PM~20092570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 09:50 AM~20067245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://glowtxt.com/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7779/bf6373c4ad0356cbb01c900.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I DIDN'T SEE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB ON THE LIST. IS ANYONE GOING.!?
:uh: :uh: :uh:*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 16 2011, 12:15 PM~20106419
> *What's up bird? Are you judging this LA show?
> *


Whats up homie, No we are not judging but we will all be there for sure to enjoy the day. No work that day


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Mar 16 2011, 10:59 PM~20111062
> *I DIDN'T SEE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB ON THE LIST. IS ANYONE GOING.!?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


No One Registered From Viejitos 
But Come Out And Enjoy One Of The Baddest Indoor Shows

Marcella


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY*
SOUTHBOUND
TOGETHER
OLDIES
ISLANDERS 
PREMIER
NITE*LIFE
UNIQUES
CLASSIC OLDIES
GOOD TIMES
IMPERIALS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NEW WAVE
L.A. CONNECTED
TRADICCIONALS
SHOWTIME
STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
LIFESTYLE
KLIQUE
STYLE 
SANTANA 
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
HIGHTONE C.C.
ILLUSTRIOUS
LA GENTE
DELEGATION
NEW ARRIVALS
ROYAL IMAGE 
STR8CLOWNIN S.D.
DELINQUENTZ
NEWSTYLE
THEE ARTISTICS
STYLE UNLIMITED
OURSTYLE
TRAFFIC
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
LOS ANGELES 
RARE CLASS
KLIQUE
BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.
DE AQUELLAS
EVIL THREAT
ONE BAD CREATION
SIC-N-WICKED
USO
ELITE
CRUSADERS
MALDITOS MOTOS
STREET STYLE
OL'SKOOL WAYZ
ELEGANTS
NEW CROWD
LATIN LIFE
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
CARNALES UNIDOS
XPLIZIT
STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A.
LA TIMES
INDIVIDUALS
NEW EXPOSURE
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
HIGHCLASS
NEW VISION
VALLEY LIFE
AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 16 2011, 05:24 PM~20107886
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:
> 
> *HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP
> 
> $75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY
> 
> SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY
> 
> STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.
> 
> MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY
> Oooo ya
> WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.
> 
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 17 2011, 10:46 PM~20119027
> *:thumbsup:
> *


OURSTYLE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE[/b]


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Thank-you Sam Torres, Marcella, and all of the Torres Empire staff on making this happen. Can't wait. This show is gonna be the shit......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

IMPALAS MAG WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW.........


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## prestige

Prestige car club will be there with striptease :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Mar 18 2011, 02:43 PM~20123161
> *Thank-you Sam Torres, Marcella, and all of the Torres Empire staff on making this happen. Can't wait. This show is gonna be the shit......
> *


    

*IT WOULDN'T BE IF IT WEREN'T FOR ALL OF YOU !!!!!!
*


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[/url]






















 IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE[/b]


----------



## prestige

Striptease will be there in full display Prestige car club


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 18 2011, 08:49 PM~20125592
> *Striptease will be there in full display Prestige car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















[/url]






















 IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE[/b]


----------



## BIGM661

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 AM~20056787
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by BIGM661_@Mar 18 2011, 09:57 PM~20126076
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


OOOOO YA!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC

Majestics Portland will be there to rep


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 18 2011, 05:07 PM~20124371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 02:02 AM~20127058
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 18 2011, 10:01 PM~20125664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Homie Styln

Sam n Cookie, I'm in the process of rebuilding my car, I'll be there representing my club and North Texas / ULC...

*Homie Styln 69 Impala - making a come back lV / The Revenge of Homie Styln*


----------



## gordo86

cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE DEEP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE[/b]


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 20 2011, 06:36 AM~20133500
> * IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


we counting down :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 20 2011, 08:10 AM~20133638
> *we counting down  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## crayzy 8

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 20 2011, 08:10 AM~20133638
> *we counting down  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 09:50 AM~20067245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://glowtxt.com/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7779/bf6373c4ad0356cbb01c900.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY I WILL BE ADDING MORE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
*


----------



## mrlowrider77

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 18 2011, 01:49 PM~20122844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..

Marcella
(916)204-8926


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 05:01 PM~20144836
> *FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
> WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP INFORMATION IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 06:01 PM~20144836
> *FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 05:01 PM~20144836
> *FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
> WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 05:01 PM~20144836
> *TTT*
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20145032
> *:h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5: THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 
I THINK THEY MEANT DAM SHE IS DON'T GIVE UP NAG NAG!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 06:01 PM~20144836
> *FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
> WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 06:24 AM~20149768
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> I THINK THEY MEANT DAM SHE IS A NAGGER !!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 21 2011, 04:01 PM~20144836
> *FEELING GREAT RIGHT NOW JUST LEFT THE CONVENTION CENTER AFTER A LONG DEBATE I GOT THEM TO AGREE ON ALLOWING US TO HAVE HOP. EVERYTHING IS LOOKING LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS IN L.A. THEY TOLD ME I AM VERY PERSISTANT WOMAN LOL... I TOLD THEM I JUST DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.
> WE WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS..
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN

PLEASE CONSIDER POSTING POSSIBLE MOTEL SITES NEAR THIS EVENT. THANKS


----------



## Barba

LaReinaDelMundo

sup Marcela,,,,ready for SB


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Mar 22 2011, 07:26 PM~20155454
> *PLEASE CONSIDER POSTING POSSIBLE MOTEL SITES NEAR THIS EVENT. THANKS
> *


I am currently working on one will post soon.

Marcella
(916)204-8926


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20155643
> *I am currently working on one will post soon.
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jojo67

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 22 2011, 07:40 PM~20155610
> *LaReinaDelMundo
> 
> sup Marcela,,,,ready for SB
> *


YES I'M READY 'JOSE' LOOKING FORWARD TO HANGING OUT WITH ALL OF YOU AT THE Nite*Life Show!!!!


----------



## chevybomber

TTT


----------



## CREEPIN

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20155643
> *I am currently working on one will post soon.
> 
> Marcella
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS. THIS WILL HELP ME OUT SINCE I'M NOT FAMILIAR WITH LA.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by chevybomber_@Mar 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20156443
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOooo YA!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 22 2011, 10:44 AM~20151328
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


They Said It Couldn't Be Done There Hasn't Been a Show In L.A. For Over 30 Years. I Was Told They Will Never Allow You To Have A Show In L.A. It Goes To Show You If You Don't Try You Will Never Know Determination, Perseverance & Not Giving Up & Also Not Taking No For Answer Won Over. I Just Want To Thank Sam Torres For Believing In Me. 

All Eyes Will Be On Us I Was Told By The City Of L.A. Were Giving You A Chance Prove Everyone Wrong. If This Show Is A Success With No Problems You Will Be Allowed Every Year To Come Back

Marcella


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 06:11 AM~20158824
> *They Said It Couldn't Be Done There Hasn't Been a Show In L.A. For Over 30 Years. I Was Told They Will Never Allow You To Have A Show In L.A. It Goes To Show You If You Don't Try You Will Never Know Determination, Perseverance & Not Giving Up & Also Not Taking No For Answer Won Over. I Just Want To Thank Sam Torres For Believing In Me.
> 
> All Eyes Will Be On Us I Was Told By The City Of L.A. Were Giving You A Chance Prove Everyone Wrong. If This Show Is A Success With No Problems You Will Be Allowed Every Year To Come Back
> 
> Marcella
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 23 2011, 07:51 AM~20159238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## nobueno

This is going to be a great show. I hear there are going to be a lot of cars busting out for the first time at the show. :biggrin: :0


----------



## 69impala




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 07:11 AM~20158824
> *MARCELLA, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 23 2011, 04:08 PM~20162813
> *MARCELLA, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WORDS CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW I FEEL AT THIS MOMENT THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS THEY MEAN THE WORLD TO ME.

I DON'T TAKE NOTHING FOR GRANTED AND I AM VERY GREAT FULL IN MY EYES YOU OUR ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. "familia takes care of familia"
It is so important to me that we carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come. ...

MARCELLA


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 06:11 AM~20158824
> *They Said It Couldn't Be Done There Hasn't Been a Show In L.A. For Over 30 Years. I Was Told They Will Never Allow You To Have A Show In L.A. It Goes To Show You If You Don't Try You Will Never Know Determination, Perseverance & Not Giving Up & Also Not Taking No For Answer Won Over. I Just Want To Thank Sam Torres For Believing In Me.
> 
> All Eyes Will Be On Us I Was Told By The City Of L.A. Were Giving You A Chance Prove Everyone Wrong. If This Show Is A Success With No Problems You Will Be Allowed Every Year To Come Back
> 
> Marcella
> 
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 06:11 AM~20158824
> *They Said It Couldn't Be Done There Hasn't Been a Show In L.A. For Over 30 Years. I Was Told They Will Never Allow You To Have A Show In L.A. It Goes To Show You If You Don't Try You Will Never Know Determination, Perseverance & Not Giving Up & Also Not Taking No For Answer Won Over. I Just Want To Thank Sam Torres For Believing In Me.
> 
> All Eyes Will Be On Us I Was Told By The City Of L.A. Were Giving You A Chance Prove Everyone Wrong. If This Show Is A Success With No Problems You Will Be Allowed Every Year To Come Back
> 
> Marcella
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 04:28 PM~20163338
> *WORDS CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW I FEEL AT THIS MOMENT THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS THEY MEAN THE WORLD TO ME.
> 
> I DON'T TAKE NOTHING FOR GRANTED AND I AM VERY GREAT FULL IN MY EYES YOU OUR ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. "familia takes care of familia"
> It is so important to me that we carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come. ...
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 23 2011, 04:08 PM~20162813
> *MARCELLA, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x98


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

WILL BE THERE!


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

GT NOR.CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20155724
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X86 GTIMER


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 23 2011, 07:14 PM~20164828
> *GT NOR.CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: wat up Homie! USO sacramento
has three going also.. CANT WAIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 23 2011, 09:20 PM~20165541
> *:wave:  wat up Homie!  USO sacramento
> has three going also..  CANT WAIT!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL BE POSTING SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP PAYOUTS SOON!!

MARCELLA 
(916)204-8926


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

QUOTE(SD38PLYM @ Mar 23 2011, 04:08 PM) 

MARCELLA, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU. 




> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20164462
> *x98
> *


MUCH RESPECT AND GRATITUDE TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 24 2011, 08:43 AM~20168414
> *QUOTE(SD38PLYM @ Mar 23 2011, 04:08 PM)
> 
> MARCELLA, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU.
> MUCH RESPECT AND GRATITUDE TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see a stong Woman on top of this :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 24 2011, 08:46 AM~20168438
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Glad to see a stong Woman on top of this  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 23 2011, 05:11 AM~20158824
> *They Said It Couldn't Be Done There Hasn't Been a Show In L.A. For Over 30 Years. I Was Told They Will Never Allow You To Have A Show In L.A. It Goes To Show You If You Don't Try You Will Never Know Determination, Perseverance & Not Giving Up & Also Not Taking No For Answer Won Over. I Just Want To Thank Sam Torres For Believing In Me.
> 
> All Eyes Will Be On Us I Was Told By The City Of L.A. Were Giving You A Chance Prove Everyone Wrong. If This Show Is A Success With No Problems You Will Be Allowed Every Year To Come Back
> 
> Marcella
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  GREAT JOB


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL BE POSTING SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP PAYOUTS SOON!!
MARCELLA 
(916)204-8926


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 24 2011, 09:46 AM~20168438
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Glad to see a stong Woman on top of this  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 24 2011, 08:46 AM~20168438
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Glad to see a stong Woman on top of this  :biggrin:
> *











Thank you For All Your Kind Words I Feel Very Blessed To Have Such A Big Familia Who All Mean The World To Me . I Don't Take Nothing Granted I Was Giving This Opportunity & Was Not Going To Waste It. I Wanted To Do My Part to Make A difference. It is so important to me that we carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come. It's Just Giving Back To My Lowrider Familia
We will succeed together in making this one of the baddest indoor shows


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 24 2011, 08:31 PM~20173606
> *:worship:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Richard

> _Originally posted by chevybomber_@Mar 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20156443
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 25 2011, 09:40 AM~20177573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you For All Your Kind Words I Feel Very Blessed To Have Such A Big Familia Who All Mean The World To Me . I Don't Take Nothing Granted I Was Giving This Opportunity & Was Not Going To Waste It. I Wanted To Do My Part to Make A difference. It is so important to me that we carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come. It's Just Giving Back To My Lowrider Familia
> We will succeed together in making this one of the baddest indoor shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 PM~20173342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE POSTING SWEEPSTAKES AND HOP PAYOUTS SOON!!
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## classic53

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TO HIT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 26 2011, 06:41 AM~20184554
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TO HIT
> *


   :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 26 2011, 12:42 PM~20186197
> *
> *


----------



## TEQUILERO

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 20 2011, 07:36 AM~20133500
> * IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 26 2011, 06:41 AM~20184554
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TO HIT
> *


Me to Homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

REALLY, LOOKING FORWARD TO HIT THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR. I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@Mar 27 2011, 12:31 PM~20193082
> *REALLY, LOOKING FORWARD TO HIT THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR. I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD.
> *


as long as we have no problems torresempire will be here every year maybe we will make this a two day show     
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 27 2011, 04:52 PM~20194560
> *as long as we have no problems torresempire will be here every year maybe we will make this a two day show
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


ALWAYS WITH THE BEST SHOWS!!!!>..TTT FOR TORRES EMPIRE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## BluMagik7

I Need a Spot Willing To Pay Double.. Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated


----------



## Hernan

TTT for "T.E" crew.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20197959
> *TTT for "T.E" crew.... :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie see you soon


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20197959
> *TTT for "T.E" crew.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 04:55 PM~20194591
> *ALWAYS WITH THE BEST SHOWS!!!!>..TTT FOR TORRES EMPIRE!!! :biggrin:
> *
















































MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## imgntnschgo

Chicago will be visiting....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 28 2011, 09:46 AM~20200266
> *Chicago will be visiting....
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Mar 27 2011, 10:00 PM~20197739
> *I Need a Spot Willing To Pay Double.. Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated
> *


I am currently working on floorplan for show as soon as it is completed I can see if I can add any more spots.

Please give me a call to give me your contact info (916)204-8926 

Marcella


----------



## 7 tekpatl




----------



## COLD STEEL

:h5:


----------



## elBombero

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 28 2011, 09:05 AM~20200427
> *I am currently working on floorplan for show as soon as it is completed I can see if I can add any more spots.
> 
> Please give me a call to give me your contact info (916)204-8926
> 
> Marcella
> *


Let me know if it happens would love to have IMPALAS represent!!!


----------



## elBombero

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 27 2011, 03:52 PM~20194560
> *as long as we have no problems torresempire will be here every year maybe we will make this a two day show
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


2 day show    

No problems=telling our family n friends to keep the trouble at home :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 28 2011, 06:17 PM~20204133
> *Let me know if it happens would love to have IMPALAS represent!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
*
(Effective January 1, 2011)

SWEEPSTAKES :

Best of Show Car 

Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 

Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)

Best of Show Original (1969 and older)

Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*
Lowrider Excellence Award
*
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2011 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).

Vehicle of the Year

Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or* sanctioned show* qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 



If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 

* PRIZES*


1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.


* Best of Show Prizes:* Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 

* Bicycle Classes *


AWARDS/PRIZES 

For each category three trophies will be awarded 

2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00

3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00


(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.

The following Special Awards will also be offered:

Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. 

*WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> *
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES :
> 
> Best of Show Car
> 
> Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
> 
> Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
> 
> Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
> 
> Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
> 
> *
> Lowrider Excellence Award
> *
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2011 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).
> 
> Vehicle of the Year
> 
> Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or* sanctioned show* qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition.
> 
> * PRIZES*
> 
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 
> * Best of Show Prizes:* Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> * Bicycle Classes *
> 
> 
> AWARDS/PRIZES
> 
> For each category three trophies will be awarded
> 
> 2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
> 
> 3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00
> 
> 
> (Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.
> 
> The following Special Awards will also be offered:
> 
> Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
> 
> Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.
> 
> *WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!*


----------



## CREEPIN

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20200427
> *I am currently working on floorplan for show as soon as it is completed I can see if I can add any more spots.
> 
> Please give me a call to give me your contact info (916)204-8926
> 
> Marcella
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Mar 28 2011, 07:45 PM~20205131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


We will see you there homies


----------



## Vm0m0

pirates tricycle will be in the house


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Mar 30 2011, 06:52 AM~20216880
> *pirates tricycle will be in the house
> *


Come on with it Homie


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926

*WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 AM~20217677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE. ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 11:01 AM~20217941
> *I think your charm help. You got us a indoor show in LA and that right there was hard to do.  *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 AM~20218233
> *ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE IF YOU BELIEVE IN WHAT YOUR TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH. I WANTED LAPD TO KNOW WHO I AM AND THAT WE CAN WORK TOGETHER. AS LONG AS WE HAVE THAT OPEN COMMUNICATION WE CAN MOVE FORWARD TO A DIFFERENT UNDERSTANDING.*


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Mar 30 2011, 06:52 AM~20216880
> *pirates tricycle will be in the house
> *


 :h5:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 10:01 AM~20217941
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND  TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE  THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE.  ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20217941
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND  TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE  THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE.  ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 23 2011, 09:20 PM~20165541
> *:wave:  wat up Homie!  USO sacramento
> has three going also..  CANT WAIT!! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE ALWAYS USO 916 PUTTING IN WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2011, 08:23 PM~20224000
> *LIKE ALWAYS USO 916 PUTTING IN WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE HOMIE
> *


YUP! YUP! CANT WAIT!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2011, 09:23 PM~20224000
> *LIKE ALWAYS USO 916 PUTTING IN WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE HOMIE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 30 2011, 09:51 PM~20224305
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

see u there;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 31 2011, 09:31 AM~20227035
> *see  u  there;;BIG AL  SAID  IT
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 31 2011, 10:50 AM~20227552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20217941
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND  TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE  THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE.  ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGEL310

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 AM~20217677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20217677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 10:01 AM~20217941
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND  TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE  THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE.  ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.
> *


THAT's HOW TORRESEMPIRE DUSSSE IT HOMIES 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Mar 31 2011, 11:18 PM~20233365
> *THAT's HOW TORRESEMPIRE DUSSSE IT HOMIES
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *















































MARCELLA
(916)204-8926

*WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!*


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20217941
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH LAPD TO INTRODUCE MYSELF AND  TO FORM AN ALLIANCE. WHEN I HUNG UP THE PHONE I FELT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE & BEING MY CHARMING SELF CAN'T SAY DIDN'T HELP LOL !!! I WANTED TO WORK TOGETHER WITH THEM SO THAT WE HAVE NO ISSUES LIKE OTHER SHOWS HAVE HAD. BY DOING THIS WE CAN TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS AND MAKE THIS EVENT ONE OF THE BEST EXPERIENCES AND TRY TO AVOID ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY AC-CURE  THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOW L.A. HAS SEEN FOR AWHILE.  ALL EYES WILL BE ON US WE ALL MUST COME TOGETHER ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA SO THAT WE CAN HOLD THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 1 2011, 09:39 AM~20235607
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:24 AM~20235522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:24 AM~20235522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:24 AM~20235522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot: :wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Apr 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20246359
> *
> *












COMING 75 DEEP !!!!!
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926

*WILL POST HOP INFORMATION SOON!!!!*










:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 3 2011, 01:36 PM~20248149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING 75 DEEP !!!!!
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Is that a type-o ??????
Did u just say 75 cars. ??????
Did u mean 15 cars ?????


----------



## drasticbean

I'm wondering should I buy a plane ticket


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 3 2011, 03:04 PM~20248902
> *I'm wondering should I buy a plane ticket
> *


u should :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

how much to get in for kids and adults


----------



## CREEPIN

GOING TO BE THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE GOOD IT IS


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64Rag

:thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl




----------



## 64Rag




----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2011, 07:29 AM~20253938
> *hno:
> *


me to Homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Apr 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20251447
> *GOING TO BE THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!
> *
















































MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 3 2011, 09:47 PM~20252130
> *STREETSTYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE GOOD IT IS
> *


 :








biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:cheesy:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:







:
Thumbs up for Marcella and Torres Empire :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

will be there this summer


----------



## ONESICKLS

REAL 4 LIFE C.C WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Apr 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20265005
> *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Thumbs up for Marcella and Torres Empire :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 5 2011, 09:39 PM~20270190
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Apr 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20265858
> *will be there this summer
> *



















:wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 7 2011, 09:01 AM~20281911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 'http://blingee.com'
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 09:21 AM~20282082
> *
> *


wassss up homie good to see you in on this


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Apr 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20265858
> *will be there this summer
> *


come on with it homie


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 8 2011, 04:26 PM~20293852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*HOTELS WITH TRAILER PARKING 
WITH IN 15 MIL. OF L.A. CONV. CENTER*

*Comfort Suites Rosemead in Rosemead (626) 228-0528*
9488 Valley Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770 

*

*Doubletree Hotel in Rosemead 1-323-722-8800*
888 Montebello Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770 

*

*Knights Inn Rosemead in Rosemead (626) 288-6666*
3633 Rosemead Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770 

*

*Rodeway Inn & Suites in Rosemead *
(626) 572-7180
3327 North Del Mar Ave., Rosemead, CA 91770 


*Flamingo Inn Rosemead in Rosemead *
(626) 571-0171
8621 Garvey Avenue
Rosemead, CA 91770

*

*Holiday Inn Express Rosemead in Rosemead (323) 726-1111*
705 San Gabriel Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770 US 

*	

*Ramada Suites South El Monte in S El Monte 626-350-9588*
1089 Santa Anita Ave., S El Monte, CA 91733


----------



## CREEPIN

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 9 2011, 09:26 AM~20297223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOTELS WITH TRAILER PARKING
> WITH IN 15 MIL. OF L.A. CONV. CENTER
> 
> Comfort Suites Rosemead in Rosemead (626) 228-0528
> 9488 Valley Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770
> 
> *
> 
> Doubletree Hotel in Rosemead 1-323-722-8800
> 888 Montebello Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770
> 
> *
> 
> Knights Inn Rosemead in Rosemead  (626) 288-6666
> 3633 Rosemead Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770
> 
> *
> 
> Rodeway Inn & Suites in Rosemead
> (626) 572-7180
> 3327 North Del Mar Ave., Rosemead, CA 91770
> Flamingo Inn Rosemead in Rosemead
> (626) 571-0171
> 8621 Garvey Avenue
> Rosemead, CA 91770
> 
> *
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Rosemead in Rosemead (323) 726-1111
> 705 San Gabriel Blvd., Rosemead, CA 91770 US
> 
> *
> 
> Ramada Suites South El Monte in S El Monte  626-350-9588
> 1089 Santa Anita Ave., S El Monte, CA 91733
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

I heard it was sold out. Is that true?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 PM~20301044
> *I heard it was sold out. Is that true?
> *


THAT IS TRUE WE OUR CURRENTLY TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN ADD MORE SPACES. 

















:wow: :wow: 



AKA: Lowrider Queen 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
or email: [email protected]


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

BUMP FOR TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 28 2011, 09:48 AM~20200281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will keep an eye out for you reina del mundo,to take a pic with you,no
disrespect to your honey...we don't get events to often out here in chicago...
so we visit cali. for the chingon shows...ttt with the show....


----------



## CREEPIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 10 2011, 11:58 AM~20303947
> *THAT IS TRUE WE OUR CURRENTLY TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN ADD MORE SPACES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 10 2011, 10:58 AM~20303947
> *THAT IS TRUE WE OUR CURRENTLY TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN ADD MORE SPACES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kalikush




----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 10 2011, 11:58 AM~20303947
> *THAT IS TRUE WE OUR CURRENTLY TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN ADD MORE SPACES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Apr 10 2011, 04:21 PM~20305042
> *will keep an eye out for you reina del mundo,to take a pic with you,no
> disrespect to your honey...we don't get events to often out here in chicago...
> so we visit cali. for the chingon shows...ttt with the show....
> *


----------



## Terco

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 10 2011, 12:58 PM~20303947
> *THAT IS TRUE WE OUR CURRENTLY TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN ADD MORE SPACES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 3 2011, 07:35 PM~20250767
> *how much to get in for kids and adults
> *



?????????? good question ???????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562

Marcella,

Please post general admission price when available.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 


AKA: Lowrider Queen 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
or email: [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20322558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 12 2011, 06:04 PM~20322728
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 04:43 PM~20322558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks, Marcella!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

THIS SHOW WILL BE A TRIBUTE TO ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 13 2011, 12:09 PM~20328924
> *THIS SHOW WILL BE A TRIBUTE TO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...*


----------



## rightwire




----------



## CREEPIN

> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20331004
> *ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: 
I HOPE TO SEE GYPSY ROSE ON DISPLAY ONCE MORE............


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 12 2011, 04:14 PM~20321964
> *Marcella,
> 
> Please post general admission price when available.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 14 2011, 10:25 AM~20337667
> *
> *


----------



## CREEPIN

THANKS MARCELLA FOR HELPING WITH THE CAR SHOW AND MOTEL INFORMATION


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20331004
> *ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Apr 14 2011, 08:42 PM~20342359
> *THANKS MARCELLA FOR HELPING WITH THE CAR SHOW AND MOTEL INFORMATION
> *


----------



## DIPN714

[
AKA: Lowrider Queen 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
or email: [email protected]</span>
[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 15 2011, 01:40 PM~20346873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> or email: [email protected]</span>
> *


----------



## ourstyle_la

QVO. MARCELLA


----------



## kalikush

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 16 2011, 01:21 AM~20350891
> *     QVO.  MARCELLA
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 16 2011, 01:21 AM~20350891
> *     QVO.  MARCELLA
> *


*or email: [email protected]*


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20331004
> *ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## BIG LOUU

IS IT JULY 31st YET? :run:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 18 2011, 08:40 AM~20364119
> *IS IT JULY 31st YET? :run:
> *


*NOT YET BUT WILL BE HERE SOON !!!!!*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 18 2011, 08:53 AM~20364195
> *NOT YET BUT WILL BE HERE SOON !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20322558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> AKA: Lowrider Queen
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/3d-animated-emoticons-smileys44.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or email: [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Should be the show of the year


----------



## HD-JESSE

> Should be the show of the year
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Sounds like it will put the Vegas show to shame especially it being all indoors!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> Should be the show of the year
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it will put the Vegas show to shame especially it being all indoors!
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 10:02 AM~20364588
> *Should be the show of the year
> *






































:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 10:02 AM~20364588
> *Should be the show of the year
> *


Thank to all of you it will be the show of the year!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> Should be the show of the year
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Sounds like it will put the Vegas show to shame especially it being all indoors!
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right Homie!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LRN818

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!

See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!










CYA there!!!


----------



## streetseen.com

We'll be in la casa!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 15 2011, 01:40 PM~20346873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> or email: [email protected]</span>
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 AM~20372378
> *We'll be in la casa!
> *


----------



## 7 tekpatl

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372276
> *You got that right Homie!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: all indoors looks like will be taking full display and a turn table for the show .


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 19 2011, 11:14 AM~20373212
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 AM~20372276
> *You got that right Homie!!!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!!!!!


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20381465
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya there!!!
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 19 2011, 05:11 PM~20375608
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20331004
> *ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wave: :wave:

Single Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 10 batteries or less

- 2 inch or less drop down mounts

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions

- 14" Rims or less</span></span>
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/coollogo_com-295231154.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt

Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 


Single Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 10 batteries or less

- 2 inch or less drop down mounts

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 14 Batteries or less

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump Radical:

-Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class ) 

Single Pump Truck:

All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)

Double Pump Truck:

Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Any $ for best of show. Or belts


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@Apr 21 2011, 11:29 AM~20389366
> *Any $ for best of show. Or belts
> *


*ALL SWEEPSTAKES FIRST PLACE WINNERS WILL RECEIVE CHAMPIONSHIP BELTS !!
Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize.**2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
*
(Effective January 1, 2011)

SWEEPSTAKES :

Best of Show Car 

Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 

Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)

Best of Show Original (1969 and older)

Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*
Lowrider Excellence Award
*
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2011 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).

Vehicle of the Year

Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or* sanctioned show* qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 



If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 

* PRIZES*


1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.


* Best of Show Prizes:* Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 

* Bicycle Classes *


AWARDS/PRIZES 

For each category three trophies will be awarded 

2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00

3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00


(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.

The following Special Awards will also be offered:

Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 03:57 PM~20331004
> *ON JULY 31 TORRES EMPIRE WILL PAY TRIBUTE TO JESSE VALADEZ A LOWRIDER LEGEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle

[ :biggrin: :biggrin: 

quote=LaReinaDelMundo,Apr 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20389386]
*ALL SWEEPSTAKES FIRST PLACE WINNERS WILL RECEIVE CHAMPIONSHIP BELTS !!
Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize.**2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
*
(Effective January 1, 2011)

SWEEPSTAKES :

Best of Show Car 

Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 

Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)

Best of Show Original (1969 and older)

Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*
Lowrider Excellence Award
*
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2011 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).

Vehicle of the Year

Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or* sanctioned show* qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 



If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 

* PRIZES*


1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.


* Best of Show Prizes:* Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 

* Bicycle Classes *


AWARDS/PRIZES 

For each category three trophies will be awarded 

2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00

3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00


(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.

The following Special Awards will also be offered:

Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. 
[/quote]


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## freky78




----------



## 7 tekpatl

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20389386
> *ALL SWEEPSTAKES FIRST PLACE WINNERS WILL RECEIVE CHAMPIONSHIP BELTS !!
> Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize.2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> 
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES :
> 
> Best of Show Car
> 
> Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
> 
> Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
> 
> Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
> 
> Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
> 
> 
> Lowrider Excellence Award
> 
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement.  Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance.  This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2011 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).
> 
> Vehicle of the Year
> 
> Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year.  A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year.  This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year.  The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title.  Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three.  A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition.
> 
> PRIZES
> 
> 
> 1.        Class Prizes:  Three trophies will be awarded in each class.  In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required).  In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 
> Best of Show Prizes:  Three prizes will be awarded in each category.  A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively.  In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded.  In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize.  For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor.  If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money.  If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money.  If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money.  Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded.  For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).  Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> Bicycle Classes
> 
> 
> AWARDS/PRIZES
> 
> For each category three trophies will be awarded
> 
> 2.        Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
> 
> 3.        Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00
> 
> 
> (Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class.  If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.
> 
> The following Special Awards will also be offered:
> 
> Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
> 
> Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

or email: [email protected]</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## jojo67

ALMOST HERE...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 22 2011, 05:19 PM~20398440
> *FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR CONFIRMATION FOR YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION. I WILL BEGIN TO START SENDING THEM OUT NEXT WEEK.
> 
> I WANT TO ALSO INFORM EVERYONE I AM CONTINUEING TO WORK CLOSELY WITH L.A.P.D TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH DURING MOVE-IN. BY DOING THIS WE CAN WORK TOGETHER AND ADDRESS ANY CONCERNS ON BOTH SIDES WAY IN ADVANCE. THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE AS LONG AS YOU BELIEVE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA .
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


----------



## Hernan




----------



## 805Alfy

It's going to be a really good show can't wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20405028
> *It's going to be a really good show can't wait
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>PURCHASE ON-LINE TICKETS HERE</a>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 21 2011, 05:58 PM~20392115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com\' target=\'_blank\'>PURCHASE ON-LINE TICKETS HERE</a>


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 21 2011, 08:40 PM~20393370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## JohnnyGuam

THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE, TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 22 2011, 05:19 PM~20398440
> *FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR CONFIRMATION FOR YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION. I WILL BEGIN TO START SENDING THEM OUT NEXT WEEK.
> 
> I WANT TO ALSO INFORM EVERYONE I AM CONTINUEING TO WORK CLOSELY WITH L.A.P.D TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH DURING MOVE-IN. BY DOING THIS WE CAN WORK TOGETHER AND ADDRESS ANY CONCERNS ON BOTH SIDES WAY IN ADVANCE. THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE AS LONG AS YOU BELIEVE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA .
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

you for got us on that list LA GENTE CC


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 25 2011, 11:24 PM~20420757
> *you for got us on that list LA GENTE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"I WOULD NEVER FORGET LA GENTE C.C. LOOK AGAIN YOUR ON THERE"!!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>


----------



## LA CURA

UVE DONE A GREAT JOB MARCIE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Apr 26 2011, 03:45 PM~20425188
> *
> UVE DONE A GREAT JOB MARCELLA
> *


----------



## HD-JESSE

> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL WE BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS ON MOVE IN DAY?
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Apr 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20425533
> *WILL WE BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS ON MOVE IN DAY?
> *













*FOR THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED (Vehicle, Bike, Motorcycle, Special Interest & Hopper)YOU WILL BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS @ $15.00 DOLLARS*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED (Vehicle, Bike, Motorcycle, Special Interest & Hopper)YOU WILL BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS @ $15.00 DOLLARS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2011, 06:42 AM~20430215
> *
> *














































THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chef

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 26 2011, 03:35 AM~20421490
> *"I WOULD NEVER FORGET LA GENTE C.C. LOOK AGAIN YOUR ON THERE"!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bad ,good looking out girl :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 22 2011, 05:19 PM~20398440
> *FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR CONFIRMATION FOR YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION. I WILL BEGIN TO START SENDING THEM OUT NEXT WEEK.
> 
> I WANT TO ALSO INFORM EVERYONE I AM CONTINUEING TO WORK CLOSELY WITH L.A.P.D TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH DURING MOVE-IN. BY DOING THIS WE CAN WORK TOGETHER AND ADDRESS ANY CONCERNS ON BOTH SIDES WAY IN ADVANCE. THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE AS LONG AS YOU BELIEVE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA .
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@Apr 27 2011, 11:07 AM~20431836
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 27 2011, 07:02 PM~20434961
> *
> *














































THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED (Vehicle, Bike, Motorcycle, Special Interest & Hopper)YOU WILL BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS @ $15.00 DOLLARS
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## bub916




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 28 2011, 11:15 PM~20445441
> *
> *




























:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdaddy805

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 5 2011, 10:52 PM~20025664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING DEEP !!!!!
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 29 2011, 01:19 PM~20448227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.  </span>
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>

:wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE INDOOR "LA SUPERSHOW"!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by daomen_@May 1 2011, 12:18 PM~20459799
> *THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

*NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth)
UNIDOS L.A.
NEW MOVEMENT E.L.A.
KINFOKE 
JUST US SAN DIEGO
DIP'N CAR CLUB 714
PRESTIGE
KINGS OF KINGS
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
SOUTHBOUND
TOGETHER
OLDIES
ISLANDERS 
PREMIER
NITE*LIFE
UNIQUES
CLASSIC OLDIES
GOOD TIMES
IMPERIALS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NEW WAVE
L.A. CONNECTED
TRADICCIONALS
SHOWTIME
STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
LIFESTYLE
KLIQUE
STYLE 
SANTANA 
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
HIGHTONE C.C.
ILLUSTRIOUS
LA GENTE
DELEGATION
NEW ARRIVALS
ROYAL IMAGE 
STR8CLOWNIN S.D.
DELINQUENTZ
NEWSTYLE
THEE ARTISTICS
STYLE UNLIMITED
OURSTYLE
TRAFFIC
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
LOS ANGELES 
RARE CLASS
BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.
DE AQUELLAS
EVIL THREAT
ONE BAD CREATION
SIC-N-WICKED
USO
ELITE
CRUSADERS
MALDITOS MOTOS
STREET STYLE
OL'SKOOL WAYZ
ELEGANTS
NEW CROWD
LATIN LIFE
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
CARNALES UNIDOS
XPLIZIT
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
LA TIMES
INDIVIDUALS
NEW EXPOSURE
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
HIGHCLASS
NEW VISION
VALLEY LIFE
AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS *!!!!!!!![/b][/size]
*
 IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*









---------------------------------------------------------------------

Sam I'll be there with Homie Styln 69 Impala, homie save a spot for me.

Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas, Arlington that's where I stay...


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 26 2011, 03:40 PM~20425572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED (Vehicle, Bike, Motorcycle, Special Interest & Hopper)YOU WILL BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS @ $15.00 DOLLARS
> *


COOL
:biggrin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

--------------------

My Feedback
Best of Friends Los Angeles stronger than ever and 100% drama free.


--------------------

My Feedback
Best of Friends Los Angeles stronger than ever and 100% drama free.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

or email: [email protected]</span>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 2 2011, 01:45 PM~20467980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or email: [email protected]</span>
> *


----------



## HD-JESSE

> _Originally posted by daomen_@May 1 2011, 01:18 PM~20459799
> *TTMFT FOR THE INDOOR "LA SUPERSHOW"!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@May 3 2011, 12:43 PM~20475999
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






















THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2011, 05:47 PM~20461069
> *NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth)
> UNIDOS L.A.
> NEW MOVEMENT E.L.A.
> KINFOKE
> JUST US SAN DIEGO
> DIP'N CAR CLUB 714
> PRESTIGE
> KINGS OF KINGS
> DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
> SOUTHBOUND
> TOGETHER
> OLDIES
> ISLANDERS
> PREMIER
> NITE*LIFE
> UNIQUES
> CLASSIC OLDIES
> GOOD TIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> NEW WAVE
> L.A. CONNECTED
> TRADICCIONALS
> SHOWTIME
> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
> LIFESTYLE
> KLIQUE
> STYLE
> SANTANA
> SOUTHSIDE
> MAJESTICS
> HIGHTONE C.C.
> ILLUSTRIOUS
> LA GENTE
> DELEGATION
> NEW ARRIVALS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> STR8CLOWNIN  S.D.
> DELINQUENTZ
> NEWSTYLE
> THEE ARTISTICS
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> OURSTYLE
> TRAFFIC
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> LOS ANGELES
> RARE CLASS
> BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.
> DE AQUELLAS
> EVIL THREAT
> ONE BAD CREATION
> SIC-N-WICKED
> USO
> ELITE
> CRUSADERS
> MALDITOS MOTOS
> STREET STYLE
> OL'SKOOL WAYZ
> ELEGANTS
> NEW CROWD
> LATIN LIFE
> CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> XPLIZIT
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> LA TIMES
> INDIVIDUALS
> NEW EXPOSURE
> MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
> HIGHCLASS
> NEW VISION
> VALLEY LIFE
> AND MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!!!*[/size]
> *
> IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sam I'll be there with Homie Styln 69 Impala, homie save a spot for me.
> 
> Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas, Arlington that's where I stay...
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 3 2011, 06:05 PM~20478239
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20485892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




























:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 5 2011, 09:18 AM~20489832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.  </span>
> 
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>


----------



## CREEPIN

GOOD JOB KEEPING US INFORMED!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 5 2011, 09:18 AM~20489832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.  </span>
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20491805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.  </span>
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chef

thats bad ass girl :biggrin: ,cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20495606
> *thats bad ass girl  :biggrin: ,cant wait
> *






































:wow: :wow: 

 IT'S NOT JUST A HOBBY BUT A WAY OF LIFE[/b]


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

T T T !!! Can't Wait !!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY.</span>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 8 2011, 02:35 PM~20508795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 7 2011, 07:44 AM~20502405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS.  </span>
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## estrada714

:thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE




----------



## D-BOY R.O

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 8 2011, 02:35 PM~20508795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by estrada714+May 10 2011, 09:07 AM~20521707-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-BOY R.O_@May 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20527560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 6 2011, 10:43 AM~20497433
> *T T T  !!! Can't Wait !!
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 10 2011, 10:23 PM~20527334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Lowrider Queen

Lowrider Queen

Lowrider Queen

Lowrider Queen

Lowrider Queen


THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 11 2011, 09:28 AM~20529034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's date is getting closer and closer JULY31, 2011


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 12 2011, 12:04 PM~20538065
> *It's date is getting closer and closer JULY31, 2011
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 12 2011, 12:04 PM~20538065
> *It's date is getting closer and closer JULY31, 2011
> *


SLOWLY BUT SURELY  !!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 12 2011, 12:11 PM~20538107
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *












:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_LOOK'N FORWARD TO MOST LIKELY THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!_


----------



## 69impala

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FINISHING UP CONFIRMATIONS 

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOURS DON'T WORRY! 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME!

BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!


----------



## 66wita6

SAME TO YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 12 2011, 11:31 PM~20543579
> *LOOK'N FORWARD TO MOST LIKELY THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!
> *


 YOU ALL ARE MAKING IT THE SHOW OF THE YEAR. CAN DO IT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU. THANKS!!! FROM TORRESEMPIRE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by daomen_@May 14 2011, 09:31 AM~20551313
> *SAME TO YOU :thumbsup:
> *













*BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.*


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## BIG D LV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 14 2011, 01:34 PM~20552511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry I didn't meet you in person at phx show but I'll make sure to do it in the Los Angeles


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 14 2011, 05:22 AM~20550637
> *FINISHING UP CONFIRMATIONS
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOURS DON'T WORRY!
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME!
> 
> BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 12 2011, 11:31 PM~20543579
> *LOOK'N FORWARD TO MOST LIKELY THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 14 2011, 05:22 AM~20550637
> *FINISHING UP CONFIRMATIONS
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOURS DON'T WORRY!
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME!
> 
> BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STAY TUNED WILL BE GIVING YOU A SNEEK PEEK OF THE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 16 2011, 04:48 PM~20565242
> *sorry I didn't meet you in person at phx show  but I'll make sure to do it in the Los Angeles
> *


IT WAS SO HOT YESTERDAY !!!

SEEN LA GENTE'S LINE -UP YESTERDAY LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 17 2011, 05:32 AM~20569190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chef

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20566563
> *IT WAS SO HOT YESTERDAY !!!
> 
> SEEN LA GENTE'S LINE -UP YESTERDAY LOOKING GOOD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah it was really hot but we had a great time,im sure the los angeles show will be even better :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 17 2011, 08:42 AM~20569924
> *yeah it was really hot but we had a great time,im sure the los angeles show will be even better  :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST HERE !!! 
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Might be taking the big trip from Florida for this! :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 17 2011, 08:47 AM~20569971
> *Might be taking the big trip from Florida for this!  :biggrin:
> *


you got to come homie to the biggest torresempire lowrider show this year.you have to be there to rep your town homie. torresempire would like to have you rep for the lowrider community. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 17 2011, 01:26 PM~20571583
> *you got to come homie to the biggest torresempire lowrider show this year.you have to be there to rep your town homie. torresempire would like to have you rep for the lowrider community.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: can't wait!! Coming from Salt Lake City :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19591325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Johnny562

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

We look forward to a great event on July 31st 2011” 
We all can treasure the memories of being a part of this historical event
It has been 30yrs since the last Lowrider show was held in Los Angeles, CA .


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Wife-E_@May 17 2011, 01:29 PM~20571614
> *:thumbsup: can't wait!! Coming from Salt Lake City :biggrin:
> *


 ALL READY HOMIE!!! SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 18 2011, 11:03 AM~20578482
> *We look forward to a great event on July 31st 2011”
> We all can treasure the memories of being a part of this historical event
> It has been 30yrs since the last Lowrider show was held in Los Angeles, CA .
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 19 2011, 09:33 AM~20585284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 04:57 PM~20588097
> *
> *


----------



## D-BOY R.O

Just woundering if u finished sending out the confirmation letters? havent recieved mines yet,


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@May 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20593506
> *Just wondering if u finished sending out the confirmation letters? haven't received mines yet,
> *



STILL WORKING ON THEM I HAVE SENT MANY OUT IN THE LAST TWO DAYS AND MORE WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY . THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME BUT DAM THERE IS A HELL OF ALLOT LOL !!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 19 2011, 09:33 AM~20585284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!!
> *


LOOK AT ALL THE LOVE FROM OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 20 2011, 09:54 AM~20593072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABC's

What are some prices for a display booth


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 20 2011, 07:05 PM~20596154
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 20 2011, 11:18 AM~20593569
> *
> STILL WORKING ON THEM I HAVE SENT MANY OUT IN THE LAST TWO DAYS AND MORE WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY . THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME BUT DAM THERE IS A HELL OF ALLOT LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got mines today geeeeeeeayyyy


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 22 2011, 09:10 PM~20607102
> *Got mines today geeeeeeeayyyy
> *


----------



## D-BOY R.O

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 20 2011, 11:18 AM~20593569
> *
> STILL WORKING ON THEM I HAVE SENT MANY OUT IN THE LAST TWO DAYS AND MORE WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY . THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME BUT DAM THERE IS A HELL OF ALLOT LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wow: :wow: 

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!!


----------



## chef

hey girl how many tickets are the pre reg cars and bikes getting


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 22 2011, 08:10 PM~20607102
> *Got mines today geeeeeeeayyyy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 23 2011, 12:26 PM~20610942
> *hey girl how many tickets are the pre  reg cars and bikes getting
> *


TWO WRISTBANDS PER ENTRY 
FOUR WRISTBANDS FOR 20x20 Display

DAY OF MOVE-IN YOU CAN PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS AT $15 EACH










:biggrin:


----------



## chef

He'll yeah love that pic :biggrin: :h5: :run: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## lou dog

how can i pre reg. is there a form i have to fill out ?


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@May 23 2011, 01:48 PM~20611727
> *how can i pre reg. is there a form i have to fill out ?
> *


Damn! Just asking NOW???

I'm sure Marcella will hook you up.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@May 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20611727
> *how can i pre reg. is there a form i have to fill out ?
> *


THIS SHOW SOLD OUT IN 13 DAYS. BUT YOU CAN CALL MARCELLA AT 916-204-8926 AND IF THERE IS NO ROOM YOU CAN ALWAYS GET A TICKIT TO GO TO THE BIGST LOWRIDER SHOW IN LA TO REP YOUR TOWN HOMIE. YOU GOT TO BE THERE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I have allot of people calling to find out if you can still register for the HOP.
Yes you can if you need a registration form P.M. me your email address and I can email it to you.


----------



## chef

:biggrin: ttft


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 24 2011, 10:08 AM~20618165
> *:biggrin: ttft
> *


LOWRIDER QUEEN
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

is there any room for lowrider bikes?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@May 24 2011, 08:50 PM~20622573
> *is there any room for lowrider bikes?
> *


We our completely Full If anything changes you can p.m. me your info and I can put you on a list.

Marcella


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 24 2011, 09:08 PM~20622728
> *We our completely Full If anything changes you can p.m. me your info and I can put you on a list.
> 
> Marcella
> *


----------



## chef

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 24 2011, 09:20 AM~20618233
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN
> :thumbsup:
> *



DAM GIRL YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO GET ME GOING :run: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :bowrofl:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 06:30 PM~20613208
> *I have allot of people calling to find out if you can still register for the HOP.
> Yes you can if you need a registration form P.M. me your email address and I can email it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: thanks for sending that to me!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Wife-E_@May 25 2011, 06:30 AM~20624759
> *:thumbsup: thanks for sending that to me!!
> *


----------



## chef

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20630686
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 10:16 AM~20610199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!!
> *


----------



## sideshowfour

:biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@May 26 2011, 09:02 AM~20632640
> *:biggrin:
> *


See you there Homie


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## black87olds

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 20 2011, 11:18 AM~20593569
> *
> STILL WORKING ON THEM I HAVE SENT MANY OUT IN THE LAST TWO DAYS AND MORE WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY . THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME BUT DAM THERE IS A HELL OF ALLOT LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Are u still working on the pre reg ? Haven't got mine yet thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by black87olds_@May 26 2011, 06:04 PM~20635943
> *Are u still working on the pre reg ? Haven't got mine yet thanks :biggrin:
> *


YES I AM WAS IN L.A. TODAY WORKING ON SHOW YOU WILL RECEIVE SOON!!!
LIKE I SAID THERE IS HELL OF THEM!!! :biggrin:  
Marcella


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20630686
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Johnny562

How many general public tickets are planning on being sold???


----------



## DIPN714

HOW MUCH CASH;;;??HOPPING ISNT CHEAP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2011, 09:52 AM~20640454
> *HOW MUCH CASH;;;??HOPPING ISNT CHEAP
> *


YES WE HAVE REDESIGNED THE NEW 2011 BELTS AND THE WILL HAVE THE LRM LOGO'S I WILL GIVE A SNEEK PEEK SOON!!!

I POSTED IT AWHILE BACK I WILL REPOST !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ALL DA SAME ELCO;;;;GET READY FELLOWS GONA BRING IN DA HEAT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2011, 09:56 AM~20640479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt
> 
> Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Single Pump :
> 
> - 35 Inch Lockup or less
> 
> - 10 batteries or less
> 
> - 2 inch or less drop down mounts
> 
> - Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions
> 
> - 14" Rims or less
> 
> Double Pump :
> 
> - 35 Inch Lockup or less
> 
> - 14 Batteries or less
> 
> - Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions
> 
> - 14" Rims or less
> 
> Double Pump Radical:
> 
> -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class )
> 
> Single Pump Truck:
> 
> All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)
> 
> Double Pump Truck:
> 
> Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## black87olds

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20635974
> *YES I AM WAS IN L.A. TODAY WORKING ON SHOW YOU WILL RECEIVE SOON!!!
> LIKE I SAID THERE IS HELL OF THEM!!! :biggrin:
> Marcella
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

PREPARED ALLOT OF CONFORMATIONS TODAY & WILL CONTINUE WORKING ON THEM ALL WEEKEND. THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE HAVE NOT RECEIVED ONE YET YOU WILL SOON!!!
THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WITH ME BUT DAM I HAVE A SH_T LOAD!!!! LOL....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chef

:thumbsup: thanks for all the hard work


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 27 2011, 11:44 PM~20645168
> *:thumbsup:  thanks for all the hard work
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

You Ready LOS ANGELES!!!!!!!
Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 28 2011, 06:25 AM~20645761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Ready LOS ANGELES!!!!!!!
> Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 28 2011, 05:29 PM~20648353
> *
> *


ELITE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 28 2011, 05:29 PM~20648353
> *
> *


Wasss up homies now this is familia see you there


----------



## firme79mc




----------



## pimp slap

USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chepeloks77

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

firme79mc said:


>


----------



## SAM TORRES

pimp slap said:


> USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


USO IS IN THE HOUSE!!! :


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

_*TTT:h5:*_


----------



## bub916

SAM TORRES said:


> USO IS IN THE HOUSE!!! :


:yes:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> _*TTT:h5:*_


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

bub916 said:


> :yes:
> 
> :h5::thumbsup:


Wassss up Homie


----------



## bub916

SAM TORRES said:


> Wassss up Homie


TRY'N TO GET THIS CAR DONE FOR THE SHOW!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Torres empire*lowrider magazibe 2011 tour los angeles, convention center july 31,2011*

_*JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU GUYS AN UPDATE STILL WORKING ON CONFIRMATIONS LIKE I SAID WE MUST OF BROKEN A RECORD TO PRE-REGISTER AND SELL OUT IN 13days. BIG LOVE TO ALL OF YOU. I HAVE GOTTEN TO SPEAK AND GET TO KNOW SO MANY WONDERFUL GENTE. YOU OUR ALL MY FAMILIA.*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*July 31st Los Angeles, CA*



bub916 said:


> TRY'N TO GET THIS CAR DONE FOR THE SHOW!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

TTFT:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

chef said:


> TTFT:thumbsup:


Wassss up Homies


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Los Angeles*2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR*TORRES EMPIRE FAMILY AFFAIR JULY 31*

WHERE COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS TO THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR.

hno:hno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chef said:


> TTFT:thumbsup:


 
:wave:


----------



## Biggy

TTT....Im planning to take my car out to LA for the show but I know it's pretty much sold out so I'm gonna cruise the streets of LA after the show


----------



## SAM TORRES

Biggy said:


> TTT....Im planning to take my car out to LA for the show but I know it's pretty much sold out so I'm gonna cruise the streets of LA after the show


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*~LRM COMING 2 L.A. JULY 31*



Biggy said:


> TTT....Im planning to take my car out to LA for the show but I know it's pretty much sold out so I'm gonna cruise the streets of LA after the show




NO ONE WANTS TO MISS BEING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT.


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NO ONE WANTS TO MISS BEING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL WANA NO DA PAY OUT 4 DA RADICAL CLASS,,,,,THANKS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZIBE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WANA NO DA PAY OUT 4 DA RADICAL CLASS,,,,,THANKS





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2011, 09:56 AM~20640479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt
> 
> Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Single Pump :
> 
> - 35 Inch Lockup or less
> 
> - 10 batteries or less
> 
> - 2 inch or less drop down mounts
> 
> - Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions
> 
> - 14" Rims or less
> 
> Double Pump :
> 
> - 35 Inch Lockup or less
> 
> - 14 Batteries or less
> 
> - Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions
> 
> - 14" Rims or less
> 
> Double Pump Radical:
> 
> -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class )
> 
> Single Pump Truck:
> 
> All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)
> 
> Double Pump Truck:
> 
> Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WANA NO DA PAY OUT 4 DA RADICAL CLASS,,,,,THANKS


 Wasss up BIG AL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chef

what's up girl how's all the hard work going


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Los Angeles*2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR*TORRES EMPIRE FAMILY AFFAIR JULY 31*



chef said:


> what's up girl how's all the hard work going


WORKING NIGHT AND DAY MAKING SURE THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LOWRIDER SHOWS LOS ANGELES HAS SEEN. WHERE MAKING HISTORY IT'S BEEN 30YRS AND WE WANT THIS SHOW TO BE THE ONE OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA REMEMBERS AND LEAVES A LASTING IMPRESSION AS ONE OF THE MAS CHINGONES  . 
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON. LA GENTES CONFIRMATIONS ARE ON THE WAY.


----------



## SAM TORRES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WORKING NIGHT AND DAY MAKING SURE THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LOWRIDER SHOWS LOS ANGELES HAS SEEN. WHERE MAKING HISTORY IT'S BEEN 30YRS AND WE WANT THIS SHOW TO BE THE ONE OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA REMEMBERS AND LEAVES A LASTING IMPRESSION AS ONE OF THE MAS CHINGONES  .
> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON. LA GENTES CONFIRMATIONS ARE ON THE WAY.


On my way home to Cali to get ready for the big show be in town Monday.get ready for the show homies


----------



## People's Choice

YEP THESE HOPPERS BETTER BE READY'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SAM TORRES said:


> On my way home to Cali to get ready for the big show be in town Monday.get ready for the show homies


YES WE WILL! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN L.A.!! Taking Care Of Business!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

People's Choice said:


> YEP THESE HOPPERS BETTER BE READY'!!!!!!!!!!


 THEY BETTER BE WHERE SHUTTING DOWN PICO DRIVE FOR THE HOP!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderLobo said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

We ready


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WORKING NIGHT AND DAY MAKING SURE THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LOWRIDER SHOWS LOS ANGELES HAS SEEN. WHERE MAKING HISTORY IT'S BEEN 30YRS AND WE WANT THIS SHOW TO BE THE ONE OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA REMEMBERS AND LEAVES A LASTING IMPRESSION AS ONE OF THE MAS CHINGONES  .
> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON. LA GENTES CONFIRMATIONS ARE ON THE WAY.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup:


And we do this all for our LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## chef

Great to hear that , and thanks for all the hard work girl see you soon


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SO ARE WE ALLOWED 2 BRING IN WATER & SODAS? ITS GETTIN CLOSE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

El Aztec Pride said:


> SO ARE WE ALLOWED 2 BRING IN WATER & SODAS? ITS GETTIN CLOSE!! :thumbsup:


DAY OF SET UP YOU WILL BE ALLOWED BUT IF YOU ACCIDENTLY LEAVE IT OVER NIGHT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

FOR THOSE WHO REGISTERED ON-LINE CHECK YOUR EMAILS I WILL BE SENDING OUT YOUR CONFIRMATIONS TODAY. 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME BUT LIKE I SAID THERE IS ALLOT OF THEM.

MARCELLA


----------



## D-BOY R.O

I AND A FEW OTHER MEMBERS RECEIVED OUR CONFORMATIONS LAST WEEK. THANK U:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## droppedltd

gunna be show of the year


----------



## rolldawg213

i'm still waiting on my confirmation,i got my homies confirmations but not mine


----------



## EVIL91

got my email already ttt thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LA GENTE*



rolldawg213 said:


> i'm still waiting on my confirmation,i got my homies confirmations but not mine


IT'S ON THE WAY DON"T WORRY BEEN WORKING ON THEM 24/7 

MARCELLA


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EVIL91 said:


> got my email already ttt thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


GOING TO BE THE SUPER SHOW OF THE YEAR !!!

THIS IS THE SHOW NO ONE WANTS TO MISS!!


----------



## rolldawg213

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> IT'S ON THE WAY DON"T WORRY BEEN WORKING ON THEM 24/7
> 
> MARCELLA


 :h5::x:Thanks


----------



## chef

*don't worry fool LA REINA got you , thiers love for LA GENTE*



rolldawg213 said:


> :h5::x:Thanks


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc

whats up torres hopefully we can bring it to sb again :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

SAM TORRES said:


> SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


TORRES EMPIRE GOING TO THROW A PRE-PARTY ?FOR THE OPENING OF THE SHOW OF THE YEAR! 
MUCH RESPECT TO TORRES EMPIRE WHO BROUGHT IT BACK TO L.A.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Got Allot Of Love For LA GENTE !,*



chef said:


> :thumbsup:


You tell him don't worry!!:


----------



## rolldawg213

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> You tell him don't worry!!:


 :wave:finally got my confirmation:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rolldawg213 said:


> :wave:finally got my confirmation:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chef

:wave: what's up girl


----------



## SAM TORRES

linctc said:


> whats up torres hopefully we can bring it to sb again :thumbsup:


WE ARE WORKING ON IT HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

whats happened sam;;;big AL said it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



chef said:


> :wave: what's up girl


LA GENTE READY!!!!








LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:


Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*





























http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


 TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR JULY 31, 2011 L.A. Convention Center*










bub916 said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## SAM TORRES

DIPN714 said:


> whats happened sam;;;big AL said it


I see you getting ready for the big show!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup


----------



## EVIL91

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


tttt


----------



## lrocky2003

MAJESTICS DELANO RECIVED THERE CONFORMATIONS, THANK YOU MARCELLA FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK, CANT WAIT FOR THIS BAD AS* SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS DELANO RECIVED THERE CONFORMATIONS, THANK YOU MARCELLA FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK, CANT WAIT FOR THIS BAD AS* SHOW:thumbsup:


 THE COUNT DOWN IS ON !!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*I want to personally thank everyone for their dedication in making this event a wonderful experience to be a part of I have gotten to meet so many wonderful individuals with the same passion that** bonds us together by the values we share, and most of all, the commitment we have to the lifestyle. *

*MUCH RESPECT FOR YOUR DEDICATION IT'S NOT JUST A LIFESTYLE BUT A WAY OF LIFE!!!!!!*
*







*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> DAY OF SET UP YOU WILL BE ALLOWED BUT IF YOU ACCIDENTLY LEAVE IT OVER NIGHT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

THE FEEL AND THE BUZZ REMINDS ME OF BACK IN THE DAY.......THIS IS.... *THE LA SUPER SHOW*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Barba said:


> THE FEEL AND THE BUZZ REMINDS ME OF BACK IN THE DAY.......THIS IS.... *THE LA SUPER SHOW*


JOSE,
AND IT'S A WONDERFUL FEELING TO HAVE AGAIN THIS IS WHAT IT"S ALL ABOUT.
.


----------



## RIDES3

SAM TORRES said:


> I see you getting ready for the big show!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup


ANY PRE PARTY AT THE CASINO LIKE LAST YEAR GT IE


----------



## drifter2lnxpls

:thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY IN 'DA HIZOUSE ON THE 31st!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I want to personally thank everyone for their dedication in making this event a wonderful experience to be a part of I have gotten to meet so many wonderful individuals with the same passion that** bonds us together by the values we share, and most of all, the commitment we have to the lifestyle.
> 
> MUCH RESPECT FOR YOUR DEDICATION IN CONTINUING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



drifter2lnxpls said:


> :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY IN 'DA HIZOUSE ON THE 31st!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*














































http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup::wave::yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SD38PLYM said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

STILL WAITING FOR MY IN THE MAIL BEENING CHECK MY E MAIL TOO


----------



## chef

TTFT BABY


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



The wagon said:


> STILL WAITING FOR MY IN THE MAIL BEENING CHECK MY E MAIL TOO


*I WILL CHECK ON IT FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



chef said:


> TTFT BABY


*GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!!







*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

The wagon said:


> STILL WAITING FOR MY IN THE MAIL BEENING CHECK MY E MAIL TOO


CHECK YOUR EMAIL!


----------



## 90rivimichael

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, 
Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



90rivimichael said:


> Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
> We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more,
> Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5::h5:


----------



## bajito4ever

*LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW * LA CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31, 2011*

Originally Posted by *chef* 
TTFT BABY




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup::0


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> CHECK YOUR EMAIL!


got it thanks

your the best


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MEETING L.A. CONVENTION CENTER TODAY WILL BE DISCUSSING TRAILER PARKING KEEP EVERYONE INFORMED.


----------



## The wagon

thats good i was thinking how that will be


----------



## Rag Ryda

Checked the mailbox this morning and got that confirmation :biggrin: Yessiirr, it's goin down!! :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER

is it 7/31 yet :inout::inout:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Rag Ryda said:


> Checked the mailbox this morning and got that confirmation :biggrin: Yessiirr, it's goin down!! :h5:





EL RAIDER said:


> is it 7/31 yet :inout::inout:


LOWRIDER*QUEEN


LOWRIDER*QUEEN 


LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN


----------



## CROWDS91

We got our confirmations in thanks Marcella


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


----------



## Johnny562

*Not sure if this was answered... If general public tickets get sold out, will extra wrist bands be available to purchase during move-in???*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LA SUPER SHOW* JULY 31, 2011* LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER*



Johnny562 said:


> *Not sure if this was answered... If general public tickets get sold out, will extra wrist bands be available to purchase during move-in???*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


DAY OF MOVE IN THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED:
VEHICLE*BIKE*SPEC.INT.*MOTORCYCLE*HOPPER CAN BUY ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS DAY OF MOVE-IN.


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Any word on the pre-party?


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


*WHERE 50 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. EVERYTHING IS COMING TOGETHER WE EXPECT TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS LOS ANGELES HASN'T SEEN FOR AWHILE BRINGING BACK THAT OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR. WILL POST TRAILER PARKING INFORMATION AND OVER FLOW TRAILER PARKING IF NEEDED. I WILL KEEP EVERYONE UPDATED. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED DEDICATION. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!*


----------



## SAM TORRES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WHERE 50 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. EVERYTHING IS COMING TOGETHER WE EXPECT TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR SHOWS LOS ANGELES HASN'T SEEN FOR AWHILE BRINGING BACK THAT OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR. WILL POST TRAILER PARKING INFORMATION AND OVER FLOW TRAILER PARKING IF NEEDED. I WILL KEEP EVERYONE UPDATED. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED DEDICATION. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!*


 is every one ready!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd

how will the trailer parking work out??


----------



## EL RAIDER

SAM TORRES said:


> is every one ready!!!!!


 
SOCIOS r ready


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## RIDES3

bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Any word on the pre-party?


X73


----------



## bajito4ever

MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB:worship::worship:

AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB:worship::worship:
> 
> AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SAM TORRES said:


> is every one ready!!!!!


SOUTHBOUND READY:thumbsup:


----------



## NIGEL310

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB IS READY!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow

Does anyone o.e know if we can still reg. Pm me please with info need about 5 reg.


----------



## UNIQUES

Is there a pedal car categorie???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

RIDES3 said:


> X73


We our currently finishing up the final details will make announcement soon!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

UNIQUES said:


> Is there a pedal car categorie???


It would fall under special interest but we have allot of pedal cars let me mention it see if we can add a pedal car category. don't see why not.


----------



## Newstyle Y2K

SO JUST WONDERING DOES TORRES EM,HAVE SWEEPSTAKES CLASS FOR EUROS OR SUB COMPACTS THAT DO SHOW UP TO COMPETE ? OR ARE THEY PUTTING THEM TO COMPETE AGAINST FULL SIZE VEHICLES.????


----------



## jroman

*There are 40 days until 
Sunday, 31 July 2011. History in the making. Thank you for bring it back from exile.
*


----------



## chef

bajito4ever said:


> MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB:worship::worship:
> 
> AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty:




take it easy cause i get jealous


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL RAIDER said:


> SOCIOS r ready


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: WHO ELSE IS READY!!!! Has everyone check out our website torresempire


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*L.A. Super Show JULY 31,2011*

*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *



*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin::biggrin:









2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2011)
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS* 


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom
Mild Custom
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom
’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
s
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

*Awards Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
*Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating. 
　


*Best of Show Awards *


*　*
Best of Show Car
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*PRIZES* 

1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in 
a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the 
event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. 

2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second 
and Third Prize 
will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less 
than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the 
event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, 
they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no 
additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). 
Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half 
(1/2) of the stated prize value. 




*Bicycle Classes* 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
 ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER*QUEEN


LOWRIDER*QUEEN 


LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN[/QUOTE]




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> It would fall under special interest but we have allot of pedal cars let me mention it see if we can add a pedal car category. don't see why not.


 Ok thanks...let me know what they say if they deside to add a pedal car categorie


----------



## LRN818

Should be a dope show!


----------



## LRN818

Show looks like a good one!


----------



## bajito4ever

35 DAYS AND COUNTING hno:Is it here yet!!!


----------



## DUKES IE

is there any spots left for bicycles when is the last day 2 pre regs?:x:


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME !!!!!!!














LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## BIG AL 310

NEED 2 BIKE SPOTS CAN U PM INFO


----------



## pajaro

*Los Angeles*

It's were it all happens. LA:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

pajaro said:


> It's were it all happens. LA:thumbsup:



you got that right


----------



## chef

pajaro said:


> It's were it all happens. LA:thumbsup:


 
you got that right


----------



## ROYBOY 84

BIG AL 310 said:


> NEED 2 BIKE SPOTS CAN U PM INFO


Make that 3 spots! Pm plzz thanks


----------



## ROYBOY 84

DUKES IE said:


> is there any spots left for bicycles when is the last day 2 pre regs?:x:


X 2??????


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME !!!!!!!


:thumbsup::run:


----------



## pimp slap

OWhen is the roll in time.. Theres no info on the per reg stuff I got


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

pimp slap said:


> OWhen is the roll in time.. Theres no info on the per reg stuff I got


ON ALL CONFIRMATIONS THAT WERE SENT OUT IT STATES THAT THREE WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW YOU WILL BE SENT YOUR MOVE IN TIME. Because of the amount of vehicles moving in we will have to use a time schedule. We don't want to back up the street. Thank you for everyones patience but were trying to avoid any issues.

Marcella


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ON ALL CONFIRMATIONS THAT WERE SENT OUT IT STATES THAT THREE WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW YOU WILL BE SENT YOUR MOVE IN TIME. Because of the amount of vehicles moving in we will have to use a time schedule. We don't want to back up the street. Thank you for everyones patience but were trying to avoid any issues.
> 
> Marcella


 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DUKES IE

ROYBOY 84 said:


> X 2??????


 x3?????????????????????


----------



## chef

ttft it's almost time


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW * LA CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31, 2011*

WILL BE BACK AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TODAY DOING OUR LAST MEASUREMENTS TO FINALIZE FLOOR PLAN. WE OUR GETTING CLOSE TO SHOWTIME AND WERE WORKING OVER-TIME TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO L.A. AFTER 30 YEARS. THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT. IT HAS BEEN SUCH A WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE FOR ME IN BEING PART OF ORGANIZING THIS SHOW I HAVE GOTTEN TO MEET SUCH WONDERFUL PEOPLE, MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU!!!!
Marcella


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE BACK AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TODAY DOING OUR LAST MEASUREMENTS TO FINALIZE FLOOR PLAN. WE OUR GETTING CLOSE TO SHOWTIME AND WERE WORKING OVER-TIME TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO L.A. AFTER 30 YEARS. THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT. IT HAS BEEN SUCH A WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE FOR ME IN BEING PART OF ORGANIZING THIS SHOW I HAVE GOTTEN TO MEET SUCH WONDERFUL PEOPLE, MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU!!!!
> Marcella


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:thanks for all your hard work.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*A TELEVISION PRODUCER FOR CRUISER WHO DEVOTES HIS SHOWS ON THE AMERICAN AUTOMOTIVE INDUSTRY(HOT RODS, LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOM MOTORCYCLES)WILL BEGIN FILMING ON HIS SECOND SEASON AND HAS REQUESTED TO ALLOW HIM TO FILM THE FIRST SEGMENT AT OUR EVENT.*


----------



## bigdogg323

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE BACK AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TODAY DOING OUR LAST MEASUREMENTS TO FINALIZE FLOOR PLAN. WE OUR GETTING CLOSE TO SHOWTIME AND WERE WORKING OVER-TIME TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO L.A. AFTER 30 YEARS. THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT. IT HAS BEEN SUCH A WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE FOR ME IN BEING PART OF ORGANIZING THIS SHOW I HAVE GOTTEN TO MEET SUCH WONDERFUL PEOPLE, MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU!!!!
> Marcella


ISN'T THE SUPER SHOW IN OCTOBER? OR THIS ONE OF THE STOPS ON THE TOUR


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZIBE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



bigdogg323 said:


> ISN'T THE SUPER SHOW IN OCTOBER? OR THIS ONE OF THE STOPS ON THE TOUR


IT WILL BE ONE THE BADDEST SHOWS ON THE TOUR 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## bigdogg323

tks homie


----------



## chef

thanks for all the help girl ,this is going to be better then vegas,


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chef said:


> thanks for all the help girl ,this is going to be better then vegas,


 I'M NO HOMIE  HOMEGIRL YES


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ITS ALMOST SHOW RIME CANT WAIT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*JULY 31, 2011 LA CONVENTION CENTER*



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> ITS ALMOST SHOW RIME CANT WAIT


 YES IT IS!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ready to go taking the kids to Dineyland on Fri 29th party on sat show on sun and Six Flags on Mon


----------



## bajito4ever

hno: IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


hno:hno:hno: IM GONNA BE CLOSE ON FINISHING MY CAR IN TIME,MIGHT BE PUTT'N IT TOGETHER THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW! HAHA OR ON THE TRAILER ON THE WAY DOWN THERE!:roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

I have few friends with hoppers any information i can give them????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



DREAM ON said:


> I have few friends with hoppers any information i can give them????


L.A. Super Show JULY 31,2011 
*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *




*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *
FOR INFORMATION ON REGISTERING HOPPERS PLEASE CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926 or email me at [email protected]

MARCELLA​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



bub916 said:


> hno:hno:hno: I'M GONNA BE CLOSE ON FINISHING MY CAR IN TIME,MIGHT BE PUTTING IT TOGETHER THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW! HA HA OR ON THE TRAILER ON THE WAY DOWN THERE!:roflmao:


COMING UP TO REPRESENT!!!
DEDICATED RIDER !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## RIDES3

DREAM ON said:


> I have few friends with hoppers any information i can give them????


HHH TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

RIDES3 said:


> HHH TTT





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> L.A. Super Show JULY 31,2011
> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> FOR INFORMATION ON REGISTERING HOPPERS PLEASE CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926 or email me at [email protected]
> 
> MARCELLA​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

Highclass cc will be in the house.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

LETS DO THIS :thumbsup: BUMP BUMP IT UP TTMFT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN





MR.MIKE63GT said:


> LETS DO THIS :thumbsup: BUMP BUMP IT UP TTMFT


All The LOWRIDER Familia Will Be in Force Bringing The Heat Into The L.A. Convention Center :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lilzuess

HatGlade to see y'all bac in la.. we need this..la going be crazy that day..thanks


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*July 31, 2011 L.A. CONVENTION CENTER!!LRM 2011 TOUR.*Torres Em*



lilzuess said:


> HatGlade to see y'all bac in la.. we need this..la going be crazy that day..thanks





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*July 31, 2011 L.A. CONVENTION CENTER!!LRM 2011 TOUR.*Torres Empire*



lilzuess said:


> HatGlade to see y'all bac in la.. we need this..la going be crazy that day..thanks





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TO REPRESENT ON JULY 31 AT THE L.A CONVENTION CENTER. MAKE SURE YOUR WEARING SUNBLOCK BECAUSE THE HEAT THAT WILL BE ROLLING IN WON'T BE KNOW JOKE!!!
> 
> MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING OUT REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST BRINGING THE HEAT INTO THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTT


----------



## RI82REGAL

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

RI82REGAL said:


> WE WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Where 27 Days Away From One Of The Baddest Shows In L.A.


----------



## chef

how many new station will be covering the show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



chef said:


> how many new station will be covering the show


NOT JUST NEWS STATION THEY WILL BEGIN FILMING THE THE FIRST EPISODE OF CRUISER AT THE SHOW.:biggrin:


----------



## mike661

:h5::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*WILL ALSO HAVE INDIVIDUALS COVERING THE SHOW FROM BRAZIL, CANADA, ATLANTA GEORGIA & FRANCE.*


chef said:


> how many new station will be covering the show





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NOT JUST NEWS STATION THEY WILL BEGIN FILMING THE THE FIRST EPISODE OF CRUISER AT THE SHOW.:biggrin:





mike661 said:


> :h5::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Who will be performing at the concert? 

This show is going to be good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW * LA CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31, 2011*

BE BACK IN L.A. THIS WEEK I'M PUTTING ALL MY HEART AND SOUL INTO THIS. I WILL BE LITERALLY LIVING THERE THIS MONTH NOTHING I WOULDN'T DO FOR MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. WE ARE PUTTING IN LONG HOURS TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE A SUCCESS. 
WILL BE MAKING SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS 
*.*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> BE BACK IN L.A. THIS WEEK I'M PUTTING ALL MY HEART AND SOUL INTO THIS. I WILL BE LITERALLY LIVING THERE THIS MONTH NOTHING I WOULDN'T DO FOR MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. WE ARE PUTTING IN LONG HOURS TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE A SUCCESS.
> WILL BE MAKING SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> *.*


Make sure to grab some In~N~Out while you are down here...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Johnny562 said:


> Make sure to grab some In~N~Out while you are down here...


I WOULD RATHER HAVE SOME TACOS DE AL PASTOR !!!:roflmao:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> BE BACK IN L.A. THIS WEEK I'M PUTTING ALL MY HEART AND SOUL INTO THIS. I WILL BE LITERALLY LIVING THERE THIS MONTH NOTHING I WOULDN'T DO FOR MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. WE ARE PUTTING IN LONG HOURS TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE A SUCCESS.
> WILL BE MAKING SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> *.*


Can't wait for this show to come it looks like its going to b good if the lowrider queen is puttin a lot of luv it must b good keep up good work:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

whats up girl , just saw that other post , i thought the show was all indoor ? :dunno:


----------



## Barba

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WOULD RATHER HAVE SOME TACOS DE AL PASTOR !!!:roflmao:


I'm in Guadalajara, how many do you want? Just say the word


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Barba said:


> I'm in Guadalajara, how many do you want? Just say the word


* JOSE,*
*tráeme seis con todo!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

>*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *










*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *[/QUOTE] 






LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom
> Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Van
> Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Radical Custom
> ’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Mini-Trucks El Camino
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards
> Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics
> Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine
> Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage
> Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake
> Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics
> Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint
> Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior
> Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display
> Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural
> Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video
> Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving
> 
> Outstanding Metal Engraving
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle **participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).
> 
> 
> 1. Vehicle of the Year
> Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. *The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify.* If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only.
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title.* .
> 
> *PRIZES*
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in
> a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the
> event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 2. *Best of Show Prizes*: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second
> and Third Prize
> will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less
> than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the
> event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first,
> they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no
> additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).
> Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half
> (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes*
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch*
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes*
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *
> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

4th of july;;;CRENSHAW;;


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF 1960's & MOTORCYCLES REGISTERED WE ARE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES.*


*I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!!!!*
*AIN'T NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!*
**







LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *


 





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom
> Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Van
> Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Radical Custom
> ’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Mini-Trucks El Camino
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards
> Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics
> Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine
> Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage
> Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake
> Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics
> Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint
> Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior
> Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display
> Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural
> Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video
> Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving
> 
> Outstanding Metal Engraving
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle **participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).
> 
> 
> 1. Vehicle of the Year
> Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. *The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify.* If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only.
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title.* .
> 
> *PRIZES*
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in
> a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the
> event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 2. *Best of Show Prizes*: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second
> and Third Prize
> will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less
> than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the
> event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first,
> they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no
> additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).
> Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half
> (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes*
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch*
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes*
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *
> 
> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*














































http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## groovin ruben

I seen a billboard that show the Adult Con will be at the LA Convintion Center on July 31st. So Low Riders and Porn stars all at one spot!! Nice !!!


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WOULD RATHER HAVE SOME TACOS DE AL PASTOR !!!:roflmao:


 King Taco then


----------



## Johnny562

groovin ruben said:


> I seen a billboard that show the Adult Con will be at the LA Convintion Center on July 31st. So Low Riders and Porn stars all at one spot!! Nice !!!


 You are correct. Good eye! 

Pro = :fool2::fool2::fool2:

Con = Two events at the Convention Center... Outside parking is gonna be a bitch!


----------



## scooby nok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83FPZqsxMIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Afterlife

If I order tickets online and how long its take to get tickets by mail?


----------



## bajito4ever

*WHAT IS IT L.Q. ? YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US!:thumbsup:*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [
> *I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!!!!*
> *AIN'T NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!*
> **


----------



## 19jaquez84

Will there be tickets available at the door?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Kandy Regal said:


> If I order tickets on line and how long its take to get tickets by mail?


USUALLY WITHIN 2 DAYS BY PRIORITY MAIL.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

19jaquez84 said:


> Will there be tickets available at the door?


*YES YOU CAN PAY FOR ADMISSION DAY OF BUT YOU MAY RUN THE RISK OF BEING TURNED AWAY BECAUSE OF BEING SOLD OUT. *
*YOU DO HAVE THE OPTION TO PURCHASE ON LINE AND HAVE THEM MAILED TO YOU BY PRIORITY MAIL OR CHOOSE WILL CALL.
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TO SEPARATE ENTRANCES ON OPPOSITE SIDES WILL NOT BE INTERFERING THE SHOW



groovin ruben said:


> I seen a billboard that show the Adult Con will be at the LA Convention Center on July 31st. So Low Riders and Porn stars all at one spot!! Nice !!!





Johnny562 said:


> You are correct. Good eye!
> 
> Pro = :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> Con = Two events at the Convention Center... Outside parking is gonna be a bitch!


THIS SHOW IS A 3 DAY SHOW AND I WAS TOLD THAT THERE ATTENDANCE IS LOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*

LOWRIDER*QUEEN


LOWRIDER*QUEEN 


LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN[/QUOTE]




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> *WHAT IS IT L.Q. ? YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US!:thumbsup:*


I AM SO EXCITED WILL BE LETTING YOU KNOW SOON!!!


----------



## big al 54

what time do we set up on sat the 30th ,can we buy tickets the day before


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

big al 54 said:


> what time do we set up on sat the 30th ,can we buy tickets the day before


WILL BE CONTACTING YOU WITH YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME. 
THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED VEHICLE, BIKE , MOTORCYCLE AND HOPPER CAN BUY ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS AT $15 ON DAY OF MOVE IN.


----------



## mrlowrider77

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE CONTACTING YOU WITH YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME.
> THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED VEHICLE, BIKE , MOTORCYCLE AND HOPPER CAN BUY ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS AT $15 ON DAY OF MOVE IN.


IS IT SAT OR SUN MOVE IN?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



mrlowrider77 said:


> IS IT SAT OR SUN MOVE IN?


 SATURDAY !


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE CONTACTING YOU WITH YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME.
> THOSE WHO HAVE A REGISTERED VEHICLE, BIKE , MOTORCYCLE AND HOPPER CAN BUY ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS AT $15 ON DAY OF MOVE IN.


how wristbands per entry?


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## sp00kyi3

almost time


----------



## mrlowrider77

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SATURDAY !


THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

groovin ruben said:


> I seen a billboard that show the Adult Con will be at the LA Convintion Center on July 31st. So Low Riders and Porn stars all at one spot!! Nice !!!


]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> *WHAT IS IT L.Q. ? YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US!:thumbsup:*


*I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in American Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
*It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*

*MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*

*· FIRST STOP LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*

*· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*

*· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*

THANK YOU YOU RAY RODRIGUEZ AND YOUR SPONSORS FOR MAKING US APART OF THIS !!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wat time is moving time


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SCHEDULED MOVE-IN TIMES WILL BE SENT OUT FOR SATURDAY


----------



## lupe

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SCHEDULED MOVE-IN TIMES WILL BE SENT OUT FOR SATURDAY


 YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK [LOWRIDER QUEEN]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK [LOWRIDER QUEEN]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*

LOWRIDER*QUEEN


LOWRIDER*QUEEN 


LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN[/QUOTE]




































Y










http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/



> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> how wristbands per entry?


2 wristbands for HOPPERS, Vehicle 10x20 , Bike*Motorcycle*Special Interest, 20X20 4 Wristbands
AT TIME OF MOVE-IN YOU CAN PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS FOR $15.00


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 2 wristbands for HOPPERS, Vehicle 10x20 , Bike*Motorcycle*Special Interest, 20X20 4 Wristbands
> AT TIME OF MOVE-IN YOU CAN PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS FOR $15.00


gracias


----------



## bajito4ever

IT'S ALMOST HERE!!! 23 DAYS AWAY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67

:dunno: is there still anymore room for anymore cars to enter or are you full how mutch is registration where can we register at


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DUKES67 said:


> :dunno: is there still anymore room for anymore cars to enter or are you full how mutch is registration where can we register at


We have completly sold out if you like you could pm me your information to add your name to list n case anything happens to open up.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WITH ALL DO RESPECT FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS A PAID "IN DOOR" REGISTRATION FORM THAT CANT MAKE THIS EVENT PLEASE PM I WILL BUY UR SPOT U FOR A GENEROUS FEE... PLEASE PM ME ASAP THANKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> WITH ALL DO RESPECT FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS A PAID "IN DOOR" REGISTRATION FORM THAT CANT MAKE THIS EVENT PLEASE PM I WILL BUY UR SPOT U FOR A GENEROUS FEE... PLEASE PM ME ASAP THANKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

*







*

This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blogs, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded..Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times, and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ! aka The Rain Maker. 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> We have completly sold out if you like you could pm me your information to add your name to list n case anything happens to open up.


----------



## sean_2009

HOW MUCH ARE THE TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

CRENSHAWS GONNA BE CRACKIN' AFTER THIS!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


































Y










http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/



> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH ARE THE TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*2011 LRM TOUR* TORRES EMPIRE*JULY 31, 2011 LOS ANGELES, CA*



jroman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blogs, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded..Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times, and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ! aka The Rain Maker.


*WHERE 21 DAYS AWAY!!!! *
*TO THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR*

























LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in American Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW!!!*
> 
> *· FIRST STOP LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*
> THANK YOU YOU RAY RODRIGUEZ AND YOUR SPONSORS FOR MAKING US APART OF THIS !!!


----------



## waytoofonky

WHO WILL BE PERFORMING???


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

yep would also like to know whos performing


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN





































Y










http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/



> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*

*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*













*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *

*:biggrin::biggrin:







*

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
*(Effective January 1, 2011)*
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom *
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *

*D. AWARDS *


*Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards* 

*Best of Show Car *
*Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
*Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
*Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
*Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*



*4. Lowrider Excellence Award*



*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *


*1. Vehicle of the Year*
*Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *

*If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *

*PRIZES *

*1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
*a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
*event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *








*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
*event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
*they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
*additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
*Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
*(1/2) of the stated prize value. *














*Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *


*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
*2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
*3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*

*(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*

*4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
*Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*

*Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​ 






LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN
> 
> LOWRIDER*QUEEN


 


































Y










http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/



> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
Click to expand...


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup::0



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> 
> *:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> 
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KUMPULA

check us out Kandyandchrome | Facebook


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Is electricity free. For our display.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

ARE YOO GUYS STILL MAILING OUT CONFERMATION LETTERS?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:IN L.A. FINALIZING EVERYTHING WILL UPDATE EVERYONE FOR MOVE IN AND ALL INFORMATION THAT YOU WILL NEED. THIS WILL BE AN EVENT TO REMEMBER!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonlady_278

is there still room and what is the cost to enter and show for a motorcyle please answer as soon as u can thanks.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:IN L.A. FINALIZING EVERYTHING WILL UPDATE EVERYONE FOR MOVE IN AND ALL INFORMATION THAT YOU WILL NEED. THIS WILL BE AN EVENT TO REMEMBER!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:IN L.A. FINALIZING EVERYTHING WILL UPDATE EVERYONE FOR MOVE IN AND ALL INFORMATION THAT YOU WILL NEED. THIS WILL BE AN EVENT TO REMEMBER!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: COOL SWEETIE!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:IN L.A. FINALIZING EVERYTHING WILL UPDATE EVERYONE FOR MOVE IN AND ALL INFORMATION THAT YOU WILL NEED. THIS WILL BE AN EVENT TO REMEMBER!!!!!!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

I wonder what car clubs will enter their cars into the show and still go cruising to Crenshaw Blvd afterwards..... 
REAL RIDERS,
QUICK ROLL CALL...


----------



## redrum702

im there


----------



## A&Rplating

just got my tickets in the mail i will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*JUST GOT BACK INTO MY OFFICE FROM TWO DAYS OF BEING AT THE CONVENTION CENTER. AFTER A FEW HOURS OF DELIBERATING WITH THEM WE WERE ABLE TO NEGOTIATE FRIDAY MOVE-IN IT WASN'T EASY BUT GOT IT DONE WHERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT LESS STRESS-FULL ON EVERYONE. SO WITH THAT SAID WE WILL BE UPDATING ALL MOVE-IN TIMES AND DATES. THANK YOU FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME. I KNOW ALLOT OF YOU HAVE TRIED CONTACTING ME YOU CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT THE PHONE IS LIKE. SO IF YOU PREFER I KNOW I WILL (LOL) ([email protected])EMAIL ME IT IS SO MUCH EASIER AND FASTER FOR ME TO RESPOND. I HAVE BEEN WORKING 24/7 TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE A SMOOTH MOVE -IN AND MAKE THIS SHOW ONE OF THE BADDEST ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR BUT ALSO THAT WILL LIVE IN YOUR MEMORY.

PLEASE CHECK BACK I WILL HAVE ALL UPDATED INFORMATION FOR YOU. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!!! 









*




















El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: COOL SWEETIE!!!!!!:wave:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

A&Rplating said:


> just got my tickets in the mail i will be there


*SEE YOU HERE REPRESENTING ALL THE WAY FROM CHICAGO.
*


----------



## DIPN714

see u at da show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*
HOP INFORMATION:
CUT OFF TIME TO REGISTER FOR HOP COMPETITION:
SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW 11am. 
COST: $40
**

JUST GOT BACK INTO MY OFFICE FROM TWO DAYS OF BEING AT THE CONVENTION CENTER. AFTER A FEW HOURS OF DELIBERATING WITH THEM WE WERE ABLE TO NEGOTIATE FRIDAY MOVE-IN IT WASN'T EASY BUT GOT IT DONE WHERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT LESS STRESS-FULL ON EVERYONE. SO WITH THAT SAID WE WILL BE UPDATING ALL MOVE-IN TIMES AND DATES. THANK YOU FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME. I KNOW ALLOT OF YOU HAVE TRIED CONTACTING ME YOU CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT THE PHONE IS LIKE. SO IF YOU PREFER I KNOW I WILL (LOL) ([email protected])EMAIL ME IT IS SO MUCH EASIER AND FASTER FOR ME TO RESPOND. I HAVE BEEN WORKING 24/7 TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE A SMOOTH MOVE -IN AND MAKE THIS SHOW ONE OF THE BADDEST ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR BUT ALSO THAT WILL LIVE IN YOUR MEMORY.

PLEASE CHECK BACK I WILL HAVE ALL UPDATED INFORMATION FOR YOU. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!!! 









*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

KEEP IN MIND WE OUR MOVING OVER A 1000 VEHICLES, BIKES, MOTOR CYCLES & PEDAL CARS.

*JUST GOT BACK INTO MY OFFICE FROM TWO DAYS OF BEING AT THE CONVENTION CENTER. AFTER A FEW HOURS OF DELIBERATING WITH THEM WE WERE ABLE TO NEGOTIATE FRIDAY MOVE-IN IT WASN'T EASY BUT GOT IT DONE WHERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT LESS STRESS-FULL ON EVERYONE. SO WITH THAT SAID WE WILL BE UPDATING ALL MOVE-IN TIMES AND DATES. THANK YOU FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME. I KNOW ALLOT OF YOU HAVE TRIED CONTACTING ME YOU CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT THE PHONE IS LIKE. SO IF YOU PREFER I KNOW I WILL (LOL) ([email protected])EMAIL ME IT IS SO MUCH EASIER AND FASTER FOR ME TO RESPOND. I HAVE BEEN WORKING 24/7 TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE A SMOOTH MOVE -IN AND MAKE THIS SHOW ONE OF THE BADDEST ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR BUT ALSO THAT WILL LIVE IN YOUR MEMORY.

PLEASE CHECK BACK I WILL HAVE ALL UPDATED INFORMATION FOR YOU. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!!! 









*
















[/QUOTE]



BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:good job


----------



## El Aztec Pride

WE CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro




----------



## bigANDY87lux

_*ALMOST TIME CANT WAIT......................................................GOODTIMES*_....:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIMES WILL BE POSTED THIS EVENING AS YOU KNOW WE WERE ABLE TO START MOVE IN ON FRIDAY.
I HAVE BEEN WORKING HARDER THAN EVER 24/7. IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DID NOT RECEIVE YOUR CONFIRMATION OR NEED TO CONTACT WITH ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE P.M. BY TEXT ON MY CELL PHONE OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected], 

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA 
*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIMES WILL BE POSTED THIS EVENING AS YOU KNOW WE WERE ABLE TO START MOVE IN ON FRIDAY.
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING HARDER THAN EVER 24/7. IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DID NOT RECEIVE YOUR CONFIRMATION OR NEED TO CONTACT WITH ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE P.M. BY TEXT ON MY CELL PHONE OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected],
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## judgements49

Is there any more room for cars to register?


----------



## chef

thanks for all the hard work your doing for us girl :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## tone64

:thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


> see u at da show


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HELLO EVERYONE I KNOW EVERYONE HAS BEEN WAITING PATIENTLY FOR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIMES. WE ARE 14 DAYS AWAY FROM SHOW TIME!!!!
MOVE IN WILL BEGIN ON FRIDAY. WE WILL BE CONTACTING YOU OF YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME IT WILL BE DETERMINED BY YOUR DESIGNATED AREA IN FACILITY YOU HAVE. I KNOW THAT IT WILL BE DIFFICULT FOR SOME OF YOU TO DO A FRIDAY MOVE-IN. THIS WILL NOT BE AN ISSUE JUST PLEASE INFORM US.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*



chef said:


> thanks for all the hard work your doing for us girl :thumbsup::biggrin:[/QUOTE
> *YOUR WORDS MEAN SO MUCH TO ME & I AM SO VERY GREAT FULL & FEEL SO BLESSED. I HAVE GOTTEN TO MEET & SPEAK WITH SO MANY WONDERFUL GENTE WHO I TRULY CONSIDER MY FAMILIA.
> *


----------



## Johnny562

Marcella 4 president!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Johnny562 said:


> Marcella 4 president!!!


 LOL !!!!!! WELL THANK YOU!!!!! BUT I WILL BE HAPPY JUST BEING PART OF MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!! AND CONTINUING TO DO MY PART IN KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## gema68

del toro said:


> [/QUOTE UNIDOS TTT TORRES EMPIRE 2011 LA SHOW TTT


----------



## TRU*SA*67

*I NEED SOME SPACES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OG 61




----------



## bajito4ever

chef said:


> thanks for all the hard work your doing for us girl :thumbsup::biggrin:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> HELLO EVERYONE I KNOW EVERYONE HAS BEEN WAITING PATIENTLY FOR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIMES. WE ARE 14 DAYS AWAY FROM SHOW TIME!!!!
> MOVE IN WILL BEGIN ON FRIDAY. WE WILL BE CONTACTING YOU OF YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME IT WILL BE DETERMINED BY YOUR DESIGNATED AREA IN FACILITY YOU HAVE. I KNOW THAT IT WILL BE DIFFICULT FOR SOME OF YOU TO DO A FRIDAY MOVE-IN. THIS WILL NOT BE AN ISSUE JUST PLEASE INFORM US.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> chef said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the hard work your doing for us girl :thumbsup::biggrin:[/QUOTE
> *YOUR WORDS MEAN SO MUCH TO ME & I AM SO VERY GREAT FULL & FEEL SO BLESSED. I HAVE GOTTEN TO MEET & SPEAK WITH SO MANY WONDERFUL GENTE WHO I TRULY CONSIDER MY FAMILIA.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny562 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marcella 4 president!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> L.Q. :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!!! WELL THANK YOU!!!!! BUT I WILL BE HAPPY JUST BEING PART OF MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!! AND CONTINUING TO DO MY PART IN KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE !!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gema68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE UNIDOS TTT TORRES EMPIRE 2011 LA SHOW TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## The wagon

wHATS GOING ON WITH TRAILER PARK?


----------



## lrocky2003

*can someone help me out on info on rooms and prices near by. thank you *


----------



## droppedltd

any trailer info??


----------



## The wagon

:dunno:


----------



## old man lets hop

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> *:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT......
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 66wita6

GETTN CLOSER:nicoderm:


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I HAVE PERSONALLY STARTED CALLING EVERYONE FOR YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME. I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON FRIDAY . I HAVE LEFT MESSAGES FOR SOME BUT HAVE SPOKEN WITH MANY!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED A CALL YET DON'T WORRY I WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON. LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY MEETING ALL OF YOU DURING MOVE IN. MY FINGER HURTS FROM PUSHING TELEPHONE NUMBERS ON MY PHONE LOL :biggrin::roflmao:




Terco said:


> :thumbsup:





daomen said:


> GETTN CLOSER:nicoderm:


----------



## mrlowrider77

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HAVE PERSONALLY STARTED CALLING EVERYONE FOR YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME. I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON FRIDAY . I HAVE LEFT MESSAGES FOR SOME BUT HAVE SPOKEN WITH MANY!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED A CALL YET DON'T WORRY I WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON. LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY MEETING ALL OF YOU DURING MOVE IN. MY FINGER HURTS FROM PUSHING TELEPHONE NUMBERS ON MY PHONE LOL :biggrin::roflmao:



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chef

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HAVE PERSONALLY STARTED CALLING EVERYONE FOR YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE IN TIME. I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON FRIDAY . I HAVE LEFT MESSAGES FOR SOME BUT HAVE SPOKEN WITH MANY!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED A CALL YET DON'T WORRY I WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON. LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY MEETING ALL OF YOU DURING MOVE IN. MY FINGER HURTS FROM PUSHING TELEPHONE NUMBERS ON MY PHONE LOL :biggrin::roflmao:



put me on redial under el mero mero girl ,save those fingers cant wait till the 31


----------



## droppedltd

*trailer info???

*


----------



## NIGEL310

*do you know if there any wristband on sale that day of the move in before the show and how much it will be.....thanx!!!*


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

NIGEL310 said:


> *do you know if there any wristband on sale that day of the move in before the show and how much it will be.....thanx!!!*


$15 additional Wristbands


----------



## bub916

_*TTT*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

droppedltd said:


> *trailer info???
> WILL POST FOR YOU BY TOMORROW TAKING CARE OF CALLING MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WITH MOVE-IN TIMES RIGHT NOW BUT I AM ON IT PROMISE TOMORROW!!
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 
*
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
**(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*





old man lets hop said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## judgements49

Add more spaces for cars. I want to enter


----------



## jroman

judgements49 said:


> Add more spaces for cars. I want to enter


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 
AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES *

*BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00
*
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES 
DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
For each category three trophies will be awarded 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*







LaReinaDelMundo said:


> old man lets hop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt


----------



## down_by_law

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES
> *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
> **(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old man lets hop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Damnn a Double Pimp Radical class?:worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SHOELACES

see u out there


----------



## Fleetangel

WHO WILL BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW????


----------



## Toro

Who do we contact about media passes Marcella, you know Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there but want to make sure we get the necessary credentials for the event....thanks.....


----------



## pimp slap

cant wait


----------



## Hernan

:run:


----------



## TonyO

Are there top 3 best in show bicycle awards or just one Best in show Bike and one Best in Show Trike :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

No championship belt for the bicycles or trikes? :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

TonyO said:


> Are there top 3 best in show bicycle awards or just one Best in show Bike and one Best in Show Trike :dunno:


There will be Best of show bike and a Best of show trike 2nd and 3rd will get an award and the first place will get the belt


----------



## big al 54

what time is move in on sat


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IF YOU HAVE NOT YET BEEN CONTACTED FOR FRIDAY MOVE IN THEN YOU ARE ON SATURDAY & YOU WILL BE CONTACTED TODAY FOR YOUR SCHEDULED TIME. 
ALL IS GOOD JUST ABOUT TO KICK SOME OF MY CREW!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

People's Choice said:


> There will be Best of show bike and a Best of show trike 2nd and 3rd will get an award and the first place will get the belt


Do both the Trike and Bike Best in show winners get a belt?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Overflow trailer parking : WE have a limited amount of trailer parking spots and will fill up quickly I have done a search near the area owned by the same people so pricing may vary from $15-$30. They are also on a first come first serve basis.Which at this moment is beyond our control. I will continue to research and follow up with any progress. *





*Unified Parking Service, Inc.*
Parking Lot
1051 South Grand Avenue
Los Angeles 90015
(213) 761-6028 


*Joe's Auto Parks*
Parking Lot
934 South Figueroa Street
Los Angeles 90017
213-629-3263 

Entrance: South Grand Avenue, West 11th Street.
Early Bird: in by 10:30am.
Type: Not covered, Manned
Height restrictions: None
Number of spaces: 100


*Mon-Sun*
*24 hours*





 



*Unified Parking Service, Inc.*
Parking Lot
1015 South Grand Avenue
Los Angeles 90015
(213) 761-6028 
*Unified Parking Service, Inc.*
Parking Lot
1014 South Grand Avenue
Los Angeles 90015
(213) 761-6028 
*Unified Parking Service, Inc.*
Parking Lot
1045 South Hill Street
Los Angeles 90015
(213) 761-6028
*Joe's Auto Parks*
Parking Lot
950 South Olive Street
Los Angeles 90015 213-629-3263
















LaReinaDelMundo said:


> droppedltd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *trailer info???
> WILL POST FOR YOU BY TOMORROW TAKING CARE OF CALLING MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WITH MOVE-IN TIMES RIGHT NOW BUT I AM ON IT PROMISE TOMORROW!!
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*BEST OF SHOW BIKE OVERALL 

2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *







TE=TonyO;14327192]Do both the Trike and Bike Best in show winners get a belt?[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 
AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES 

BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 










MOTORCYCLE CLASSES 
DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
For each category three trophies will be awarded 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

what about pedal car class??


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> what about pedal car class??


LET ME LOOK INTO THIS FOR YOU BUT I DONT SEE WHY NOT!!


----------



## sp00kyi3

anyword on ol skool wayz rollin homegirl


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Any word on the schedule for move in.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LET ME LOOK INTO THIS FOR YOU BUT I DONT SEE WHY NOT!!


 cool let us know


----------



## TonyO

what time and day is move in? Is this an all indoor event? :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LAY OUT FOR THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER. OUR EVENT IS LOCATED AT THE SOUTH HALL OF THE CONVENTION CENTER TO ENTER THE FACILITY YOU WOULD ENTER THROUGH THE BACK LOADING DOCK THAT IS LOCATED OFF CONVENTION CENTER DRIVE. WE WILL BE DIRECTING YOU TO YOUR DESIGNATED AREA AS YOU CHECK IN.


----------



## 7 tekpatl




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ARE YOU GONA LET US KNOW THRU EMAIL OR THRU A PM RITE IN HERE?


----------



## classic53

is the trailer parking secure for overnight parking?


----------



## TOPFAN

looks like it will be a good show!


----------



## chef

thanks for all the hard work girl ,im sure everyone knows your on that grind so everything goes smooth for us so thanks agian


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I WILL BE MAKING CALLS AND EMAILS TO INFORM EVERYONE WHO I HAVE NOT CONTACTED YET REGARDING YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE-IN. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WITH ME I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AS WELL AS WORKING ON EVENT 24/7.*


----------



## MEXICA

should be a fun show raza


----------



## 66wita6

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WILL BE MAKING CALLS AND EMAILS TO INFORM EVERYONE WHO I HAVE NOT CONTACTED YET REGARDING YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE-IN. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WITH ME I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AS WELL AS WORKING ON EVENT 24/7.*


CON CALMA,DON'T STRESSOUT GIRL,WE NEED YOU TOBE IN PERSON TO MEET N GREET:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WILL BE MAKING CALLS AND EMAILS TO INFORM EVERYONE WHO I HAVE NOT CONTACTED YET REGARDING YOUR SCHEDULED MOVE-IN. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WITH ME I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AS WELL AS WORKING ON EVENT 24/7. :thumbsup:*


----------



## casper805

I never got a pm back?


----------



## jojo67

ALMOST HERE........:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


TOPFAN said:


> looks like it will be a good show!


----------



## bajito4ever

daomen said:


> CON CALMA,DON'T STRESSOUT GIRL,WE NEED YOU TOBE IN PERSON TO MEET N GREET:nicoderm:


x200


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_*TTT*_


----------



## 64Rag

I think after this show their will be no need to go to las Vegas.


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

64Rag said:


> I think after this show their will be no need to go to las Vegas.


 X1000


----------



## premier66

64Rag said:


> I think after this show their will be no need to go to las Vegas.


Most diffently!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

64Rag said:


> I think after this show their will be no need to go to las Vegas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

Its there gonna be a concert?


----------



## Afterlife

Ordering ticket online is end or close. Is the tickets sold out or can I buy it at the ticket booth at Convention Center?? I might need about 5 tickets. Thank


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Kandy Regal said:


> Ordering ticket online is end or close. Is the tickets sold out or can I buy it at the ticket booth at Convention Center?? I might need about 5 tickets. Thank


YOU CAN YOU PURCHASE YOUR TICKETS DAY OF SHOW I SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY BEFORE WE DO SELL OUT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WE ARE LESS THAN 7 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR!!!!

















THE HEAT WILL BE ROLLING IN YOU WILL SEE CARS THAT WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IN TAKING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT IT'S BEEN 30YRS SINCE THE
LAST SHOW WAS HELD IN LOS ANGELES.


----------



## Barba

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE ARE LESS THAN 7 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HEAT WILL BE ROLLING IN YOU WILL SEE CARS THAT WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IN TAKING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT IT'S BEEN 30YRS SINCE THE
> LAST SHOW WAS HELD IN LOS ANGELES.


WHO EVER IS WONDERING.....*THIS IS THE SUPER SHOW.....ITS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS....CITY OF ANGELS!* THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

JOSE,
EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU HAS PROVEN THAT!! 



Barba said:


> WHO EVER IS WONDERING.....*THIS IS THE SUPER SHOW.....ITS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS....CITY OF ANGELS!* THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN


----------



## premier66

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JOSE,
> EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU HAS PROVEN THAT!!


:thumbsup:....uffin:


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS LA CC IS READY TO SHOW


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU CAN YOU PURCHASE YOUR TICKETS DAY OF SHOW I SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY BEFORE WE DO SELL OUT


i heard something bout 15 wristbands on sat. any more info on this


----------



## azteca de oro

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE ARE LESS THAN 7 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HEAT WILL BE ROLLING IN YOU WILL SEE CARS THAT WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IN TAKING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT IT'S BEEN 30YRS SINCE THELAST SHOW WAS HELD IN LOS ANGELES.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I WILL BE RE-OPENING ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS I SUGGEST YOU DO *WILL CALL *THAT WAY YOUR TICKETS OUR RESERVED IN YOUR NAME.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE ARE LESS THAN 7 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HEAT WILL BE ROLLING IN YOU WILL SEE CARS THAT WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IN TAKING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT IT'S BEEN 30YRS SINCE THE
> LAST SHOW WAS HELD IN LOS ANGELES.





Barba said:


> *WHO EVER IS WONDERING.....**THIS IS THE SUPER SHOW.....ITS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS....CITY OF ANGELS!* *THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN*





LOWRIDER*QUEEN


LOWRIDER*QUEEN 


LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN

LOWRIDER*QUEEN[/QUOTE]















































http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## RIDES3

Can we bring ice chest on the day of move in ?


----------



## 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## classic53

daomen said:


> :wave:


What crackin Vic


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR LOS ANGELES, CONVENTION CENTER JULY 31,2011*

WE ARE 6 DAYS AWAY FROM ONE THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR
WE WISH WE COULD OF BEEN ABLE TO ALLOW MORE CARS TO REGISTER.
OUR WAITING LIST GREW TO OVER 800 CARS WANTING TO BE PART OF THIS MAJOR EVENT.
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. 
I WILL BE BUSY ALL WEEK FINALIZING LAST MINUTE THINGS ON SHOW AND WILL BE OUT OF MY OFFICE & IN THE CITY OF ANGELES.
IF YOU NEED OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING YOUR MOVE-IN PLEASE CONTACT (530)383-3619
i CAN BE REACHED BY EMAIL AT *[email protected]* OR BY TEXT AT (916)204-8926 
I WILL BE CHECKING MY MESSAGES PERIODICALLY .
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU.
WILL BE MAKING HISTORY TOGETHER!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Got the conformation call lastnight..... TTT !!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

so to purchase tickets for this event where do we buy them??


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

westcoastlowrider said:


> so to purchase tickets for this event where do we buy them??


http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/ 
You can purchase on-line and choose will call or day of


----------



## Bad B

Is there any more room to register cars???


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:

THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA!!!










STYLISTICS SO. LA. will be there!......


----------



## Johnny562

64Rag said:


> I think after this show their will be no need to go to las Vegas.


Agreed!!!


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP. ARE YOU GUY'S SURE IT'S GOING DOWN AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER? I SEE BILLBOARDS THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE HOLDING A PORN SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER ON JULY 31. WHAT'S GOING ON???????????????


----------



## WESTCOASTER

six 2 said:


> WHAT UP. ARE YOU GUY'S SURE IT'S GOING DOWN AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER? I SEE BILLBOARDS THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE HOLDING A PORN SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER ON JULY 31. WHAT'S GOING ON???????????????


 Porn/Lowrider Show, Can't get any better than that..


----------



## WESTCOASTER

MRDRIFTER626 said:


> Its there gonna be a concert?


 X2, What's the line-up looking like??


----------



## mrlowrider77

STILL HAVENT RECEIVED OUR PHONE CALL ON MOVE IN TIME


----------



## RI82REGAL

WE STILL HAVENT GOT A PHONE CALL ON THE MOVE IN TIMES ???


----------



## 86bluemcLS

I can't fucc'N wait this is goin to be the best ever!!!!!!


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS LA CAN'T WAIT TO THE DOORS OPEN UP


----------



## Thriller

What time do the doors open for the show?


----------



## CadillacNick

Hey Marcella,

My name is Nick. I am coming from Miami. I will be in LA on the 29 and wanted to go the Lowrider Show.Its my Family and I. 6 Adults and 2 children under 9. I left you a message at ur number. I hope there still tickets available this would be a dream come true for us. Thank you 305 773 7214 CALL ME AT ANY TIME TO LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE TICKETS!!!!! tHANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Wicked95

Any word on the roll in time for people that haven’t received a call from you????


----------



## six 2

Again, there is a porn( ADULT COM ) convention on the same day as the show at the L.A. convention center. I'm wondering how is that going to work. Hummmmm.


----------



## Vm0m0

QUOTE=Wicked95;14339562]Any word on the roll in time for people that haven’t received a call from you????[/QUOTE]
x2


----------



## Thriller

six 2 said:


> Again, there is a porn( ADULT COM ) convention on the same day as the show at the L.A. convention center. I'm wondering how is that going to work. Hummmmm.


 The Convention center is big it's going to be in a different hall,but if where lucky we can get some of the females to pose around some rides. Plus Sunday shouldn"t be a big crowd for adult con so we should be ok for parking just get there early.


----------



## CadillacNick

Hey Marcella

Just wanted to thank you for calling me back and being so helpful. I just finished buying my tickets. We ready to go and super excited.Thanks again.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: 'AZTEC PRIDE' CANT WAIT 2 BE DISPLAYED! NOT BAD FOR '20 YRS.' HUH!! :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU

six 2 said:


> Again, there is a porn( ADULT COM ) convention on the same day as the show at the L.A. convention center. I'm wondering how is that going to work. Hummmmm.


IT'S THE X GAMES , THE ADULT CONV, THE CIRCUS ,AND THE SHOW GET THERE EARLY


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Concert or no concert that is the question??? :dunno: Not that it really matters just wondering?


----------



## CREEPIN

GREAT LOWIRDER EVENT TO BE AT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

:drama:


----------



## Johnny562

six 2 said:


> Again, there is a porn( ADULT COM ) convention on the same day as the show at the L.A. convention center. I'm wondering how is that going to work. Hummmmm.


Adultcon... We will be in a whole other hall. Supposedly, Sunday is slow for them so hopefully there wont be any public parking shortage.


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU CAN YOU PURCHASE YOUR TICKETS DAY OF SHOW I SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY BEFORE WE DO SELL OUT


Or during move-in, correct? Post up the prices again for extra wristbands.


----------



## Afterlife

CadillacNick said:


> Hey Marcella,
> 
> My name is Nick. I am coming from Miami. I will be in LA on the 29 and wanted to go the Lowrider Show.Its my Family and I. 6 Adults and 2 children under 9. I left you a message at ur number. I hope there still tickets available this would be a dream come true for us. Thank you 305 773 7214 CALL ME AT ANY TIME TO LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE TICKETS!!!!! tHANKS AGAIN!!!!



You can order online and make sure you click Will-Call...http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form7/index.html


----------



## HYDRO909

cant wait to see every one out there make sure to stop by the hoppos booth we will have every thing on display and for sale? 

Hoppos custom suspension works will be out there

orders will only be held if payed in full!
thank you Hoppos crew


----------



## HYDRO909

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: 'AZTEC PRIDE' CANT WAIT 2 BE DISPLAYED! NOT BAD FOR '20 YRS.' HUH!! :boink:



Hoppos!!!!!!!! glad to see it still around!


----------



## big al 54

WHAT TIME DO WE NEED TO BE THERE ON SAT NO WORD YET .....CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## RI82REGAL

WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN ON SATURDAY ROYAL IMAGE C.C.


----------



## Bear

Ummm so when do the festivities actually start? 10am like normal???


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

HYDRO909 said:


> cant wait to see every one out there make sure to stop by the hoppos booth we will have every thing on display and for sale?
> 
> Hoppos custom suspension works will be out there
> 
> orders will only be held if payed in full!
> thank you Hoppos crew
> View attachment 340777
> View attachment 340778


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

six 2 said:


> Again, there is a porn( ADULT COM ) convention on the same day as the show at the L.A. convention center. I'm wondering how is that going to work. Hummmmm.


GONNA B A WHOLE LOTTA :fool2::fool2::drama::biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> GONNA B A WHOLE LOTTA :fool2::fool2::drama::biggrin:


 Am gonna have to be the guy following new style. The doughy takes no prisoners.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES
> *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
> **(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old man lets hop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COULD NOT HELP NOTICING THAT THERE IS NO 70'S CONVERTIBLES CATEGORY????:dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SHOELACES

Can't wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TTT


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER*QUEENLOWRIDER*QUEEN LOWRIDER*QUEENLOWRIDER*QUEENLOWRIDER*QUEENLOWRIDER*QUEENLOWRIDER*QUEEN

































http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/[/QUOTE]


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE ARE 4 DAYS AWAY FROM ONE THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOURWE WISH WE COULD OF BEEN ABLE TO ALLOW MORE CARS TO REGISTER.OUR WAITING LIST GREW TO OVER 800 CARS WANTING TO BE PART OF THIS MAJOR EVENT.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. I WILL BE BUSY ALL WEEK FINALIZING LAST MINUTE THINGS ON SHOW AND WILL BE OUT OF MY OFFICE & IN THE CITY OF ANGELES.IF YOU NEED OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING YOUR MOVE-IN PLEASE CONTACT (530)383-3619. I CAN BE REACHED BY EMAIL AT *[email protected]* OR BY TEXT AT (916)204-8926 I WILL BE CHECKING MY MESSAGES PERIODICALLY .LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU.WILL BE MAKING HISTORY TOGETHER!!!!!





Terco said:


> :thumbsup:THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS SO. LA. will be there!......





gema68 said:


> UNIDOS LA CAN'T WAIT TO THE DOORS OPEN UP





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE ARE LESS THAN 4 DAYS AWAY FROM THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HEAT WILL BE ROLLING IN YOU WILL SEE CARS THAT WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IN TAKING PART OF THIS HISTORY MAKING EVENT IT'S BEEN 30YRS SINCE THELAST SHOW WAS HELD IN LOS ANGELES.





Barba said:


> WHO EVER IS WONDERING.....*THIS IS THE SUPER SHOW.....ITS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS....CITY OF ANGELS!* THANKS SAM AND MARCELLA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JOSE,EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU HAS PROVEN THAT!!





premier66 said:


> :thumbsup:....uffin:


----------



## Afterlife

What is the hour of the show and whats time is the hop?


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Afterlife said:


> What is the hour of the show and whats time is the hop?


X2...Is there a schedule set?? What about the concert, or is there no concert???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Afterlife said:


> What is the hour of the show and whats time is the hop?


The doors open at 11am and close at 5pm because of the amount of hoppers coming in it will begin at noon


----------



## Afterlife

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> The doors open at 11am and close at 5pm because of the amount of hoppers coming in it will begin at noon


:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

:naughty:


----------



## Blue94cady

Got the tickets cant wait


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

:nicoderm:ITS SHOWTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house, can't wait.


----------



## bub916

64Rag said:


> PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house, can't wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> :nicoderm:ITS SHOWTIME :thumbsup:


YES SIR


----------



## ray562

*We have a spot available! We where not able to finish the ride before the show. :nosad:*


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## jessdogg

ray562 said:


> *We have a spot available! We where not able to finish the ride before the show. :nosad:*


can i get that pre reg jess from majestics 661-209-6304


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

WILL BE THERE AS WELL!!:yes::yes:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES CAR CLUB READY TO ROLL


----------



## Terco

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl




----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

RODNEY O & JOE COOLEY.......PROPER DOS.....AND SUM UP N COMING JENTE....JUS HEARD IT ON THE RADIO:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

daomen;14348009 said:


> RODNEY O & JOE COOLEY.......PROPER DOS.....AND SUM UP N COMING JENTE....JUS HEARD IT ON THE RADIO:thumbsup:


old school rap


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP E,READY FO THE SHO?


----------



## mafiacustoms

SouthSide is gunna be in the house!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

HYDRO909 said:


> Hoppos!!!!!!!! glad to see it still around!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

ELITE Will Be in The House!!!!


----------



## TonyO

Are there any hotels near the show with special rates for the show? I still need a hotel, one that's not in a bad neighborhood hno: One that's not $200 a night either


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


----------



## CREEPIN

NM IMPERIALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Johnny562

daomen said:


> RODNEY O & JOE COOLEY.......PROPER DOS.....AND SUM UP N COMING JENTE....JUS HEARD IT ON THE RADIO:thumbsup:



TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

dammmmmmm i tried buying tickets 2 days ago and my paypal account was messed up, so i got my paypal account fixed this morning and went on torress empire and says pre-sales have ended. :run:


----------



## HYDRO909

just wanted to let u know tmrw will be the last day to pre pay any orders for the show!

no orders will be held withour being prepaid!

thank you!

and hope u guys are ready for one of the biggest shows LA has seen in a very very long time!


HOPPOS CREW!
909 923 5553


----------



## DANNY 805

westcoastlowrider said:


> dammmmmmm i tried buying tickets 2 days ago and my paypal account was messed up, so i got my paypal account fixed this morning and went on torress empire and says pre-sales have ended. :run:


 X2...


----------



## Twotonz

The show is here, hope everyone makes it here and back safe....see everyone out there


----------



## nobueno

Looking forward to a great show!


----------



## azteca de oro

81cutty'elite' said:


> ELITE Will Be in The House!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


can't wait to see the mag and good luck on the new journey


----------



## sp00kyi3

sup with the roll call homies hoppers and clubs !!!OL SKOOL WAYZ BARSTOWCALIFAS ..


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

LIVE ON STAGE MY PRIMO MISTER D SLEEPY MALO PROPER DOS RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY U COULD ALSO HEAR IT ON ART LABOE AND KISS FM IS ANNOUCEING FOR THE SHOW SOUTHLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE MAKE SURE U PICK UP THE NEW CD MISTER D GANGSTERS GET LONELY WITH THE NUMBER ONE HITS SPOTLIGHT FEAT CRIS BEETS AND SOMEBODY PLEASE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

uffin:


----------



## lowriderchola

Hope you guys have lots of fun out there.Take lots of pics and video.So freaking jealous of you guys, wished I could of gone with the club.Be safe and good luck.:thumbsup:


cla[FONT=palatino linotype said:


> [/FONT]ssic53;14348114]old school rap


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Blue94cady

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


What show r in that mag


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

GONNA BE A BAD ASS CAR SHOW


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Blue94cady said:


> What show r in that mag


majestics new years
sacramento new years
alma latina carson city
lincoln park el paso
rez-made central cali


----------



## chef

Thanks for all the hard work Maricela and see you out thier girl


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61

whats up Marcela i have not recived any info on roll in. I spoke tou a couple days ago. since then i have p.m. called you and called Mario with no response. please call me and let me know whats up. all i have recived is confermation of payment my number is in the p.m. or p.m. me thanx


----------



## DOMREP64

*LOOKING FOWARD TO A GREAT WEEKEND OUT IN L.A. , GREAT PRIVILEGE FOR US TO ATTEND!!... :thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13

TTT should be a good show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I HAVE BEEN AT THE CONVENTION CENTER ALL DAY SINCE MONDAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WE HAD MANY ISSUES POP UP WITH LAPD DUE TO THE SHOOTING THAT HAPPENED IN SEATTLE I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY WOULD COMPARE US TO THIS EVENT. BUT WE WERE ABLE TO WORK EVERYTHING OUT. WE ARE CURRENTLY MARKING OUT THE FLOORS AND WILL BE HERE TILL MID-NIGHT AND RE-OPEN AT 6 am to 8pm TO START MOVE-IN.


----------



## sinisster65

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HAVE BEEN AT THE CONVENTION CENTER ALL DAY SINCE MONDAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE WE HAD MANY ISSUES POP UP WITH LAPD DUE TO THE SHOOTING THAT HAPPENED IN SEATTLE I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY WOULD COMPARE US TO THIS EVENT. BUT WE WERE ABLE TO WORK EVERYTHING OUT. WE ARE CURRENTLY MARKING OUT THE FLOORS AND WILL BE HERE TILL MID-NIGHT AND RE-OPEN AT 6 am to 8pm TO START MOVE-IN.


 Thank you for all that you are doing to make this one of the best shows that not only LA but anywhere has ever seen. Can't wait!


----------



## classic53

can't wait gonna be a great show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

We have people starting to line up. My phone is completely dead sorry everyone I wont be able to text or respond to calls till after midnight.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

sinisster65 said:


> Thank you for all that you are doing to make this one of the best shows that not only LA but anywhere has ever seen. Can't wait!


IT WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR ALL OF YOU. TOGETHER THERE IS NO STOPPING US!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA.


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## jojo67

classic53 said:


> can't wait gonna be a great show



X65........HOW YOU DOING ELI???:wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

NICE COVER TRUCK!! :thumbsup:



LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


----------



## classic53

jojo67 said:


> X65........HOW YOU DOING ELI???:wave:


What up jojo we doing good over here in da OC we'll see you at the show homie


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Have a Safe trip homie! NICE REGAL



HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


----------



## elBombero

I'm looking for 69 Impala hubcaps. I'll be at the show if anyone has some send me a pm n we can go from there.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

81cutty'elite' said:


> Have a Safe trip homie! NICE REGAL


GRACIAS CARNALSAFETY FIRST ESPECIALLY WHEN I TRAVEL WITH MY FAMILY SEE YOU AT THE SHOW...NICEEEEEEEE CUTTY!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Yes! Family Safety always First!! Thanks



HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GRACIAS CARNALSAFETY FIRST ESPECIALLY WHEN I TRAVEL WITH MY FAMILY SEE YOU AT THE SHOW...NICEEEEEEEE CUTTY!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup:


Twotonz said:


> The show is here, hope everyone makes it here and back safe....see everyone out there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


have a safe trip adrian see up there


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

*LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3

almost time homies


----------



## The wagon

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


what kind of cover you using for you car while you tow
pm me back


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SNEEK PEEK JUST GOT BACK FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER FROM BEING HERE SINCE 6 am With THE CREW MARKING AND GETTING READY FOR MOVE-IN


----------



## Bear

*~TTT~
cant wait 2b apart of this lowrider history making event!!!*


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Peeps. I'll be out there supporting Rollerz and showing a bike or two. :wave:


----------



## Bear

koo ill be on tha lookout.... 


TonyO said:


> Whatup Peeps. I'll be out there supporting Rollerz and showing a bike or two. :wave:


----------



## sic7impala

This is going to be a bad ass show:thumbsup: glad I will be there


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SNEEK PEEK JUST GOT BACK FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER FROM BEING HERE SINCE 6 am With THE CREW MARKING AND GETTING READY FOR MOVE-IN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THE HEAT IS ROLLIN IN ALREADY WE HAVE MOVED IN 400 CARS ALREADY


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

Lots of niceeeee rides coming down that grapevine!!!!!!!


----------



## HD-JESSE

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE HEAT IS ROLLIN IN ALREADY WE HAVE MOVED IN 400 CARS ALREADY


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: x400


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE HEAT IS ROLLIN IN ALREADY WE HAVE MOVED IN 400 CARS ALREADY


:wow:


----------



## CROWDS91

Crazy its only 8am 24 hour countdown for us


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SNEEK PEEK JUST GOT BACK FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER FROM BEING HERE SINCE 6 am With THE CREW MARKING AND GETTING READY FOR MOVE-IN


I believe the South Hall has two levels (Upper/Lower). Are they both gonna be used??? One for the show and one for the concert & hop???


----------



## CE 707

Johnny562 said:


> I believe the South Hall has two levels (Upper/Lower). Are they both gonna be used??? One for the show and one for the concert & hop???


 Dam thats looks bigger then cashman field


----------



## bub916

Had a few delays, but we'll be leaving today "sometime"


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE HEAT IS ROLLIN IN ALREADY WE HAVE MOVED IN 400 CARS ALREADY


 Dam thats cool i cant wait woodland its going to be tight


----------



## CE 707

bub916 said:


> Had a few delays, but we'll be leaving today "sometime"


 You guys drive safe bro


----------



## ChevySSJunky

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS READY TO HIT I5 SOUTH IN A FEW!!! 8 HOURS ROAD TRIP ''WHAT EVER IT TAKES" HOPE EVRYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP THERE AND BACK HOME TO YOUR LOVE ONES.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.................................Have a safe trip Bro !

Finally, a Los Angeles LRM Show..........................this is going to be the REEEEEAL SUPER SHOW ! ! ! The streets will be popping off for DAMN SURE afterwards !!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ALOT OF HISTORY IN THE BUILDING SO MANY CARS THAT HAVE NOT BEEN OUT FOR YEARS.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

WESS-UP with the ONLINE PRE__SALES ? ? ?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

bub916 said:


> Had a few delays, but we'll be leaving today "sometime"


 Have a safe trip down here bro I just got into the city of ANGELS time to get my sleep on long drive.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

ChevySSJunky said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.................................Have a safe trip Bro !Finally, a Los Angeles LRM Show..........................this is going to be the REEEEEAL SUPER SHOW ! ! ! The streets will be popping off for DAMN SURE afterwards !!!!!:biggrin:


 Yes sir! Just checked in my hotel thanks homie.....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

LET'S DO THIS...CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW AND THEN SUNDAY MOSTLY.:run::rimshot:


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## 71chevy

one for the car shoe- one for the porn convention  plus x-games shit gonna be packed


----------



## HYDRO909

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ALOT OF HISTORY IN THE BUILDING SO MANY CARS THAT HAVE NOT BEEN OUT FOR YEARS.


i know!!!!! we worked on a couple of those historic cars a couple days ago!!!!


----------



## 909vert63

JUST GOT MY WRIST BANDS,LIFESTYLE C.C HAS ABOUT 80 CARS,THEY BROUGHT OUT PENTHOUSE,WILD THING,THERE REPPEN STRONG,IMPERIALS C.C HAD ABOUT 40,ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK THIS SUNDAY,JUST FROM WHAT I SAW TODAY L.A IS THE BIRTH PLACE OF LOWRIDERS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

on the road againleaving tonight LA Californ I A 


----------



## nobueno

Just got back from Torres Empire show set up! A lot of nice cars busting out!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

KLIQUE rolling out tomorrow can't wait


----------



## 909vert63

TODAY -MOVE IN


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We would like to announce the PREMIERE ISSUE of LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE will be available at the show,


I will make sure to pick up a copy for myslef.

Good luck on the Journey.


----------



## Junior LOC

909vert63 said:


> TODAY -MOVE IN



The Sneek-Peek looks good so far!!!

Can wait until this Sunday! Its Gonna be CRACKING!!

*DEDICATION CC 818 *will be in the House!!


----------



## sp00kyi3

nice hope there still room inside tomorrow morn lol


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

What's crackin tonight just got to L.A tryna get into somethin ????


----------



## mrlowrider77

IS THIS GOING TO BE A INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW?


----------



## TonyO

Didnt make it out. My bike's not ready yet, Woodlands it is :tears:


----------



## bigtroubles1

are they letting people in for a walk thru tomorrow like it was in vegas ? i cant make it sun cuz i wrk but would love to see the cars .. if anyone knows lemme know please


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION WILL BE IN THERE SUPPORTING"...*


----------



## groovin ruben

:wow: From the pics looks like Lifestyle busted out with some classic rides, Penthouse , Dressed To Kill , El Bandido and the Vegas Car .Plus the other big clubs showing strong can't wait to see them on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## assassin83

yea ruben lots of old stuff from lifestyle looks good


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS L.A GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigtroubles1

*

















august 20th august 20th august 20TH SATURDAY august 20TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *..


----------



## CPT BOY

IT'S SHOW TIME BRING IT ON!!!:nicoderm:*​*


----------



## BigVics58

oh man i cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

We had a great move in today thank you everyone . It will be another long day tomorrow vehicles will begin to line up early. This is the LA Supershow


----------



## sideshowfour

we rollin out soon, everyone get there safe


----------



## black87olds

Is this a outdoor show to?


----------



## Ethan61

Tickets?? at the door? or though TicketMaster??

thanks.


----------



## mrlowrider77

black87olds said:


> Is this a outdoor show to?


X2


----------



## 66wita6

DO THE BIKES N TRIKES GO INTO A DIFFRENT AREA,OR ARE THEY PARKED WITH THIER CAR CLUBS ?


----------



## Amahury760

black87olds said:


> Is this a outdoor show to?


 Yes it is.


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

Almost time!


----------



## BIG LOUU

CPT BOY said:


> IT'S SHOW TIME BRING IT ON!!!:nicoderm:*​*


ON MY WAY THERE:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Fuc can someone answer my question


----------



## Elite64

:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## harborarea310

ALL RIGHT LETS SHOW EVERYONE LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT WITH OUT DRAMA....... SERIOUSLY WE ALL KNOW THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT BRINGS ALL RACES AND HOODS TOGETHER WITHOUT DRAMA LETS DO THIS !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Elite64 said:


> :biggrin:


tryin to get that lowrider of the year


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Are wrist bands being sold and for how much..


----------



## bigtroubles1

I GUESS U MUTHERFUCCERS ARE BLIND ...


----------



## six 2

bigtroubles1 said:


> are they letting people in for a walk thru tomorrow like it was in vegas ? i cant make it sun cuz i wrk but would love to see the cars .. if anyone knows lemme know please


NO WALK THRU.


----------



## screwed up loco

on my way to the convention center to buy some wristbands


----------



## TRU*SA*67

_SO COULD U MOVE IN AT ANYTIME?_


----------



## bigtroubles1

six 2 said:


> NO WALK THRU.


THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION.. IMA GO UP THERE NOW WIT MY CLUB FOR SETUP


----------



## Wicked95

Got wristbands for sale. Only got six so hit me up. Am in the Bell area.


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn, looks like lifestyle went deep! take lots of pics everybody, had some last minute shit come up and couldnt make it :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959

Elite64 said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe82

anyone know if the tickets are sold out?


----------



## harborarea310

Wicked95 said:


> Got wristbands for sale. Only got six so hit me up. Am in the Bell area.


:yes:


----------



## RdnLow63

bigjoe82 said:


> anyone know if the tickets are sold out?


x2... can you still buy em at the gate?


----------



## chef

daomen said:


> DO THE BIKES N TRIKES GO INTO A DIFFRENT AREA,OR ARE THEY PARKED WITH THIER CAR CLUBS ?


 The bikes are in a seperated area by the entrence of the show


----------



## Wicked95

bigjoe82 said:


> anyone know if the tickets are sold out?


Got a few wristbands $15 each. Let me know.


----------



## stormrider

Dam 70 cars all from L.A


----------



## nme1

Wicked95 said:


> Got a few wristbands $15 each. Let me know.


pm'ed you again. im los angeles


----------



## screwed up loco

setup looks good. ran into a few peeps from the site. should be a great turnout tomorrow!


----------



## azteca de oro

Maximus1959 said:


> :thumbsup:


 EL REY :COOL:


----------



## Voltron

Stop letting people in even pre reged! A bunch of pissed off people. People from as far from Az and Nv. Being doged out. Told us marcela was goimg to come and explain but tores empire. Got ghost. Where all the lowriding love at now Marcela? Reminds me of street low


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Voltron said:


> Stop letting people in even pre reged! A bunch of pissed off people. People from as far from Az and Nv. Being doged out. Told us marcela was goimg to come and explain but tores empire. Got ghost. Where all the lowriding love at now Marcela? Reminds me of street low




:uh:


----------



## Mr Solorio

Voltron said:


> Stop letting people in even pre reged! A bunch of pissed off people. People from as far from Az and Nv. Being doged out. Told us marcela was goimg to come and explain but tores empire. Got ghost. Where all the lowriding love at now Marcela? Reminds me of street low


 Ouch, wow 


----------



## joehernandez

:rant: THATS FUCK UP


----------



## Wicked95

Still got 16 wristbands left. Will be around the convention center around 7am selling them. Hit me up if you need any $15 each.


----------



## Johnny562

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> :uh:


Agreed!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam that sucks :thumbsdown:took us all day to get in but still going to be a bad ass show


Voltron said:


> Stop letting people in even pre reged! A bunch of pissed off people. People from as far from Az and Nv. Being doged out. Told us marcela was goimg to come and explain but tores empire. Got ghost. Where all the lowriding love at now Marcela? Reminds me of street low


----------



## CE 707

Wicked95 said:


> Still got 16 wristbands left. Will be around the convention center around 7am selling them. Hit me up if you need any $15 each.


 pm me ur number bro


----------



## Amahury760

Wicked95 said:


> Still got 16 wristbands left. Will be around the convention center around 7am selling them. Hit me up if you need any $15 each.


 Pm me your number, I'm in the San Fernando valley, need 7


----------



## LBDANNY1964

they Stop letting people in even pre reged we were there for 4hrs :thumbsdown: :finger:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Just leaving, and a lot of people are going to be upset! Other than that, it's gonna be a bad ass show to those that made it in.


----------



## CE 707

Dam


----------



## VEINStheONE

Wow that sucks........


----------



## ~Purple Haze~




----------



## *Mz_Sexia*

Hey everyone! Last minute decision, but I'll be at the show tomorrow walking around most likely, with an album of pics for those who'd like to pick up a signed one. Haven't been to a Lowrider show since 2009! I'll be wearing a cheetah-print dress with black lace... 

XOXO Alexia Mz. Sexia Cortez


----------



## harborarea310

where the hop going to be after


----------



## Amahury760

Wicked95 said:


> Still got 16 wristbands left. Will be around the convention center around 7am selling them. Hit me up if you need any $15 each.


 Better yet call me, or anyone that had wrist bands hit me up, I'm in the sfv, 760- 805-7891


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

CE 707 said:


> Dam


 Come hang out wit the big I we are having a after hop tomorrow. After the show the address is 2588 industry way lenwoood ca 90262


----------



## *Mz_Sexia*

Anyone know the show hours??????


----------



## Bombcruising

*NO WAY TO TREAT PEOPLE THAT PRE-REGISTERED. GOT IN THE DOOR BUT STILL DON'T HAVE A SPOT TO PARK. SEE WHAT HAPPENS TOMORROW. WAITED 4 HOURS. SOME PEOPLE INSIDE ALREADY ARE NOT EVEN REGISTERED.*


----------



## delinquint 61

torres empire is just like every other money hungry promoter. the pre reged more cars than they had space for,alot of people got turned away.Was told MARCELLA was gunna come explained the situation but was m.i.a. Her own people said she fucked up and couldnt be found.MARCELA you talk a good one about having love for the lowrider comunity but you showed your true colors tonite,you hustled alot of good people on lay it low.I feel the worse for the peope that came from out of state. To top it off torres empire staff locked them selfs inside the convetion center and called the cops on us even the ghetto bird.
ee


----------



## rightwire

:dunno:


----------



## *Mz_Sexia*

Sorry for all of those having trouble getting their cars in


----------



## rightwire

this sucks for all those that came out


----------



## CE 707

QUOTE=SWITCHMANLA;14359312]Come hang out wit the big I we are having a after hop tomorrow. After the show the address is 2588 industry way lenwoood ca 90262[/QUOTE] I wish i could fam i got to stay behind with the kids my boys r leaving tonight ill let them know how you been


----------



## Bristol St

I was chopping it up with the staff and they told me that they register way to many cars, with out measuring the convention center first, Staff said the most you can fit is about 600-700 cars indoors. They register over 1000 cars worth on money! GOT TO GREEDY!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Damn alot of cars comin from hours if not days away to get turned back... ouch...


----------



## Bristol St

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Damn alot of cars comin from hours if not days away to get turned back... ouch...


Dam! Thats some F%@K UP shit!


----------



## El Neto 213

*Mz_Sexia* said:


> Hey everyone! Last minute decision, but I'll be at the show tomorrow walking around most likely, with an album of pics for those who'd like to pick up a signed one. Haven't been to a Lowrider show since 2009! I'll be wearing a cheetah-print dress with black lace...
> 
> XOXO Alexia Mz. Sexia Cortez


:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## OG 61

delinquint 61 said:


> torres empire is just like every other money hungry promoter. the pre reged more cars than they had space for,alot of people got turned away.Was told MARCELLA was gunna come explained the situation but was m.i.a. Her own people said she fucked up and couldnt be found.MARCELA you talk a good one about having love for the lowrider comunity but you showed your true colors tonite,you hustled alot of good people on lay it low.I feel the worse for the peope that came from out of state. To top it off torres empire staff locked them selfs inside the convetion center and called the cops on us even the ghetto bird.
> ee
> View attachment 342444
> View attachment 342445
> View attachment 342447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342446



Dammmm that shit ant right


----------



## RareClass

THIS SHOW IS PACKED AS FUCK GOOD THAT WE ROLLED IN FRIDAY AN GOT A SPOT INSIDE SUCKS FOR THE PPL WHO GOT TURNED AWAY 
RARECLASS IE TTT


----------



## EVIL91

lot of drama going on with lot of cars not being able to get in after they pre reg dam that sucks and this was like 830 and still lot ppl waiting in line


----------



## EL RAIDER

got my Lowriderscene Magazine top notch Mag make sure to check it tomorrow you won't be disappoint it also right of cross from them check out Jagster for all your plaque needs.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

EVIL91 said:


> HEY DATS MY CAR!!!!!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Damn thats fucked up,..... I left round 6 and they were still a whole lotta cars down the ramp waiting to come in. 


Eitherway it's gonna be a badd ass show, with Lifestyle, Imperials, Premier, South Side, Los Angeles, One Bad Creation and Klique displaying some SIIIIIICK ass rides !:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77

delinquint 61 said:


> torres empire is just like every other money hungry promoter. the pre reged more cars than they had space for,alot of people got turned away.Was told MARCELLA was gunna come explained the situation but was m.i.a. Her own people said she fucked up and couldnt be found.MARCELA you talk a good one about having love for the lowrider comunity but you showed your true colors tonite,you hustled alot of good people on lay it low.I feel the worse for the peope that came from out of state. To top it off torres empire staff locked them selfs inside the convetion center and called the cops on us even the ghetto bird.
> ee
> View attachment 342444
> View attachment 342445
> View attachment 342447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342446





THEY TOLD US OUR MOVE IN TIME WAS AT 7:30 EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THE GATES WERE GOING TO BE CLOSED AT 8.......ALOT PEOPLE WERE TURNED DOWN BUT WE STILL DECIDED TO WAIT I WAS THINKING ONE OF THEIR STAFF MEMBERS WAS
GOING TO COME GIVE US SOME INFO OR UPDATE AND INSTEAD WE GET KICKED OUT BY THE COPS ....NOT GOOD:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Clown Confusion

EL RAIDER said:


> got my Lowrider Magazine top notch Mag make sure to check it tomorrow you won't be disappoint it also right of cross from them check out Jagster for all your plaque needs.


check out the low rider sense magazine and tell me wat u think


----------



## waytoofonky

SO WHERE IS IT GOING DOWN AFTER?? WHITTIER BLVD? CRENSHAW?? FIRESTONE? WHERE IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE @ AFTERWARDS???


----------



## OKJessie

Wow.....what a bummer for people that didn't get in!!


----------



## ricndaregal

SWITCHMANLA said:


> Come hang out wit the big I we are having a after hop tomorrow. After the show the address is 2588 industry way lenwoood ca 90262


thas wassup good lookin on the info switchman!


----------



## SkysDaLimit

mrlowrider77 said:


> THEY TOLD US OUR MOVE IN TIME WAS AT 7:30 EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THE GATES WERE GOING TO BE CLOSED AT 8.......ALOT PEOPLE WERE TURNED DOWN BUT WE STILL DECIDED TO WAIT I WAS THINKING ONE OF THEIR STAFF MEMBERS WAS
> GOING TO COME GIVE US SOME INFO OR UPDATE AND INSTEAD WE GET KICKED OUT BY THE COPS ....NOT GOOD:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:[/QUOTE
> *
> WILL BE PUTTING THEM ON BLAST IN A FEW MINUTES!!*


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

DAMMM THATS MESSED UP, LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS @ THE SHOW


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

For the cruzers were is it gona happen at... whittier blvd or at the shaw need the info!!!!!


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

YUPPP WHERES THE AFTER SHOW CRUZZ GONNNA HAPPEN ANY ONE OT THERE HEARD ANYTHING ? LOOKS LIKE WERE GONNA HAVE TO FIND OUT @ THE SHOW


----------



## SkysDaLimit

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
- I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT. 
- PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
- RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.









- GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
- THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!

HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!

- *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
- *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
- *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
- *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
*- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
- *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
- *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!

THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!






- *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!






- *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!






*-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER






*-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!






-*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!






*-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!






*-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!






*-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!! 






*-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA






*-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING






*8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!

*9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)






*9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.






*9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME 






*9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!






*10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
*11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.

***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
*
****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
*
**** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****




*WOW!!! WTF!!!!*


----------



## peewee

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****


BUMP this TO THE TOP & KEEP IT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully tomorrow they give a announcement, or speak on their behalf. Caught on camera:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Thats jacked up, they also told me my move in time was 7:30 pm I said fuck that and showed up at 6 am got my car in by 10 am .


----------



## DIPN714

waytoofonky said:


> SO WHERE IS IT GOING DOWN AFTER?? WHITTIER BLVD? CRENSHAW?? FIRESTONE? WHERE IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE @ AFTERWARDS???


KOOL AIDS AFTRE TORES SHOW;;;;;;;BIG HOP


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

*IM DJing @ THE HOP ARENA!!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK TO THOSE IN THE HOP!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

BigVics58 said:


> oh man i cant wait


HANG IN THERE MARCELLA!!!!!


----------



## nobueno

Michael Tovar's Chevy Bombs


----------



## lil watcha

Sucks for all the rides that waited and couldn't get inn
Walked thru The show yesterday and the building is full of bad ass rides every club is showing strong


----------



## 214Tex

Torres Empire are good peole . I know they want to see the lowrider movement continue .I wish I was there i would lend a hand in anyway I could to accommodate a fellow lowrider


----------



## Clown Confusion

dang


----------



## CROWDS91

Damm that's some na we were told the same thing by staff that they registered way too many cars and had no space to out them.. we took 7 cars got there at 7:30am our move in time was 8:30 didn't get into the building till 1:30 and they put one of our members cars on the other side of the building.. we were told they had to hold down spots for the big name clubs I think that's bs.. also trailer parking for the show 80 buks ea is bullshit too..


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

214Tex said:


> Torres Empire are good peole . I know they want to see the lowrider movement continue .I wish I was there i would lend a hand in anyway I could to accommodate a fellow lowrider


 I agree , I know they will do what ever it takes to make it right .


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Worst show i have been to in my life (22 years of going to car shows), we pre registered when they first advertised the show back in february only to get a last minute confirmation and asking us to get there at 6am saturday morning. Get there at 5am and waited till about 7-730am when they finally started to let cars go in and to find and see other clubs being let in and cut in front of us and other clubs. We finally get up the ramp and to be told that we were to set up outside WTF are you serious we asked. They said they had no room, yet i peaked inside and there was plenty of room they just had them saved i guess for other clubs...lol Lesson learned we had 11 entries and they wanted to seperate us, we said no thank you. Sam told us to wait to the side and see what they could do. Well we decided to roll out after waiting for about 4 hours. Tried calling Sam and Marcela to get a refund with no response, so we decided to sell our wristbands. Most of us live not to far so we did not have the expenses that a lot of the other fellow riders had but if you ask me if we will ever support one of there events, i don't think so.


----------



## Marsellus

marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.

anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ______________

:drama:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Worst show i have been to in my life (22 years of going to car shows), we pre registered when they first advertised the show back in february only to get a last minute confirmation and asking us to get there at 6am saturday morning. Get there at 5am and waited till about 7-730am when they finally started to let cars go in and to find and see other clubs being let in and cut in front of us and other clubs. We finally get up the ramp and to be told that we were to set up outside WTF are you serious we asked. They said they had no room, yet i peaked inside and there was plenty of room they just had them saved i guess for other clubs...lol Lesson learned we had 11 entries and they wanted to seperate us, we said no thank you. Sam told us to wait to the side and see what they could do. Well we decided to roll out after waiting for about 4 hours. Tried calling Sam and Marcela to get a refund with no response, so we decided to sell our wristbands. Most of us live not to far so we did not have the expenses that a lot of the other fellow riders had but if you ask me if we will ever support one of there events, i don't think so.


 I agree with you the shows are whacc, sorry about the parking inside but only a few clubs with alot of cars got in like always...I guess it who you ride with...?


----------



## ______________

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


Who's going to the next tour stop? Where is it at? Woodland! Lol!


----------



## FIREMAN63

THE FIRE MARSHALL HAS ALOT TO DO WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT !


----------



## 58Bowtie

Can't really complain we got love from them,its gonna be a bad ass show going back to it now:thumbsup:


----------



## ______________

FIREMAN63 said:


> THE FIRE MARSHALL HAS ALOT TO DO WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT !


Did the Marshall told "Marcella" to be gone too?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

I'm sure its not easy throwing a show of that caliper in LA when u and ur staff are from Dallas. People talk a lot of negativity but I give Torres Empire a lot of props because if it was easy somebody from LA would host the show. When a building only holds 800 cars and there are 1400 pre registered way before the deadline I'm sure it takes time to sort through the paperwork and make a decision on wat to do. Yes they could have maybe done better and I'm sure they will get better year over year. Just my .02


----------



## En Sabah Nur

*Mz_Sexia* said:


> Hey everyone! Last minute decision, but I'll be at the show tomorrow walking around most likely, with an album of pics for those who'd like to pick up a signed one. Haven't been to a Lowrider show since 2009! *I'll be wearing a cheetah-print dress with black lace...
> 
> *XOXO Alexia Mz. Sexia Cortez


 
You mean the same one your wearing in your avatar??


----------



## ______________

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm sure its not easy throwing a show of that caliper in LA when u and ur staff are from Dallas. People talk a lot of negativity but I give Torres Empire a lot of props because if it was easy somebody from LA would host the show. When a building only holds 800 cars and there are 1400 pre registered way before the deadline I'm sure it takes time to sort through the paperwork and make a decision on wat to do. Yes they could have maybe done better and I'm sure they will get better year over year. Just my .02


You are right. Not just anyone can thro show of this magnitude but when receiving preregistrations and u reached ur limit of 800 or what ever the amount might of been, WHY KEEP ACCEPTING THEM? why not be straight forward and turn down this fellas! Yeah we all know it's bout the money!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

nobueno said:


> Michael Tovar's Chevy Bombs


SICK !!


----------



## Mr Impala

Doubt they want to burn anyone for their money a show this size theres ALOT of money involved and im sure alot of its gate revenue not vehicles. Im sure you will all get refunds looks like next year they need the WHOLE convention center!


----------



## 909vert63

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da NUDE. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.
> 
> anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


:inout:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

SkysDaLimit said:


> mrlowrider77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY TOLD US OUR MOVE IN TIME WAS AT 7:30 EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THE GATES WERE GOING TO BE CLOSED AT 8.......ALOT PEOPLE WERE TURNED DOWN BUT WE STILL DECIDED TO WAIT I WAS THINKING ONE OF THEIR STAFF MEMBERS WAS
> GOING TO COME GIVE US SOME INFO OR UPDATE AND INSTEAD WE GET KICKED OUT BY THE COPS ....NOT GOOD:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:[/QUOTE
> *
> WILL BE PUTTING THEM ON BLAST IN A FEW MINUTES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do that & let eveyone know the bullshit that happens behind the scenes!
> Folks in here always preachin' unity & peace & shit...how the fuck u gonna "act right" when your gettin' ripped off, lied to, & dicked around like that! Especially the people who came in from out of state, like you said: a refund won't cover gas spent, trailers rented, hotels booked, etc. Torres is starting to get notorious for this kinda shit! They pulled the same bullshit in Texas, & folks were in here like "oh, its they're first show" "Thery're just getting their feet wet, cut'em a break guys"....FUCK THAT! No wonder motherfuckers act a damn fool! Keep smashin!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## northbay

cant wait for the woodland show. going to make sure my club gets there early.


----------



## 155/80/13

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.
> 
> anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


pics of mentioned NUDES!!!:fool2::fool2:


----------



## MIRACLE

FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD AND SEEN IT SEEMS LIKE THEY LET THE SELECT FEW OF PEOPLE AND CLUBS IN FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY GOT IN AND DIDN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT WHO ELSE WAS THERE, THE SHOWS GONNA BE BAD ASS REGAURDLESS SO WHY DO PEOPLE DIRTY THAT'S WHY THERE'S ALWAYS DRAMA NOT ENOUGH HONEST OR SMART PEOPLE TRYING TO PROMOTE SHOWS THESE DAYS...


----------



## ESEROB

delinquint 61 said:


> torres empire is just like every other money hungry promoter. the pre reged more cars than they had space for,alot of people got turned away.Was told MARCELLA was gunna come explained the situation but was m.i.a. Her own people said she fucked up and couldnt be found.MARCELA you talk a good one about having love for the lowrider comunity but you showed your true colors tonite,you hustled alot of good people on lay it low.I feel the worse for the peope that came from out of state. To top it off torres empire staff locked them selfs inside the convetion center and called the cops on us even the ghetto bird.
> ee
> View attachment 342444
> View attachment 342445
> View attachment 342447
> 
> View attachment 342446
> :banghead:


----------



## Twotonz

This is the first time doing the show so there were going to be issues and I'm sure Sam Torres and the staff will learn from this.

Also let's not forget that this is The SHOW OF SHOWS! This show is one for the history books and will be talked about for many years to come. Hat's off to Sam Torres and the staff for putting together the show


----------



## ESEROB

harborarea310 said:


> ALL RIGHT LETS SHOW EVERYONE LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT WITH OUT DRAMA....... SERIOUSLY WE ALL KNOW THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT BRINGS ALL RACES AND HOODS TOGETHER WITHOUT DRAMA LETS DO THIS !


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Bullshit there making lifestyle members wait in line even if they have a bracelet on after they brought the entire fleet fuck Torres Martinez what a disrespect !!! Omartrece waiting in line from Indio Califas. This is bullshit!!!


----------



## sic7impala

There's long lines already shooud be good


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Twotonz said:


> This is the first time doing the show so there were going to be issues and I'm sure Sam Torres and the staff will learn from this.Also let's not forget that this is The SHOW OF SHOWS! This show is one for the history books and will be talked about for many years to come. Hat's off to Sam Torres and the staff for putting together the show


They need to have more respect for the clubs that have been here for 2 full days


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

There are currently 93 users browsing this thread. OH FUCK...


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

Thats a nice DEUCE up in that trailer.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

MIRACLE said:


> FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD AND SEEN IT SEEMS LIKE THEY LET THE SELECT FEW OF PEOPLE AND CLUBS IN FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY GOT IN AND DIDN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT WHO ELSE WAS THERE, THE SHOWS GONNA BE BAD ASS REGAURDLESS SO WHY DO PEOPLE DIRTY THAT'S WHY THERE'S ALWAYS DRAMA NOT ENOUGH HONEST OR SMART PEOPLE TRYING TO PROMOTE SHOWS THESE DAYS...


Not true look at my coments fuck this shir to think I promoted the fuck out this show!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


 She did a good job wen she did the woodland show people make mistaks and its not easy to do a show this big im sure they will make it up to those who didnt get in And uknow what they say pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> She did a good job wen she did the woodland show people make mistaks and its not easy to do a show this big im sure they will make it up to those who didnt get in And uknow what they say pics or it didnt happen


x2 yup


----------



## OMAR TRECE

MIRACLE said:


> FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD AND SEEN IT SEEMS LIKE THEY LET THE SELECT FEW OF PEOPLE AND CLUBS IN FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY GOT IN AND DIDN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT WHO ELSE WAS THERE, THE SHOWS GONNA BE BAD ASS REGAURDLESS SO WHY DO PEOPLE DIRTY THAT'S WHY THERE'S ALWAYS DRAMA NOT ENOUGH HONEST OR SMART PEOPLE TRYING TO PROMOTE SHOWS THESE DAYS...


Not true look at my coments fuck this shir to think I promoted the fuck out this show!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

CE 707 said:


> She did a good job wen she did the woodland show people make mistaks and its not easy to do a show this big im sure they will make it up to those who didnt get in And uknow what they say pics or it didnt happen


 Bull Shit do your homework Befor you do a LA show


----------



## chingon68mex

$80 dollars to park a trailer??:rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Still waiting in line more then 80 wrist band club members !! No good stick to up north shows


----------



## Clown Confusion

OMAR TRECE said:


> Still waiting in line more then 80 wrist band club members !! No good stick to up north shows


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn you been in line an hour to just get in the building with a wristband wtf? they usually have seperate lines for wrist bands


----------



## El Neto 213

I'm off to the convention center  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou

HOWS THE LINE FOR SPECTATORS


----------



## CE 707

C


OMAR TRECE said:


> Bull Shit do your homework Befor you do a LA show


 Well from what ive seen none have been as big as this one emaybe next year they should look into places like pomona where they have the roadster show that place is big


----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


> damn you been in line an hour to just get in the building with a wristband wtf? they usually have seperate lines for wrist bands


:yessad:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

torres empire and staff:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: How dare you make good people go through garbage like what we went through last night? YOU LIED TO US, you had no problems excepting our money in Feb. then given us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face and call the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. You let a lot of good people down!! HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BETTER???????????????? people had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a club banner$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so stupid for telling so many many people to come out support the show.....................................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT UP TO US????????? Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him........................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE THINGS BETTER????????


----------



## lowridinguera707

I highly doubt everyone would just sit back and say well its the first big show if it happened to them. Come on to have that many people be turned away after planning for a show for months and spending hella money to travel there. Trailers, Big car haulers, hotels, gas shit ain't cheap. Even if they refunded the money those people are still out so much more. Marcella had all this talk about how she is so happy she is a woman putting it down this is going to make history and all this crap. Think she got a big head about it and wasn't getting down to business. Maybe now we see why a woman hasn't done it before. Real sorry to all the clubs who traveled far and spent hella money to go out to this event and was turned away. I hope they make shit right.


----------



## 58RAG

harbor area 64 rag said:


> torres empire and staff:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: How dare you make good people go through garbage like what we went through last night? YOU LIED TO US, you had no problems excepting our money in Feb. then given us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face and call the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. You let a lot of good people down!! HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BETTER???????????????? people had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a club banner$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so stupid for telling so many many people to come out support the show.....................................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT UP TO US????????? Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him........................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE THINGS BETTER????????


 I SMELL A CLASS ACTION LAW SUITE :x::boink:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## ______________

How bout a voycot.... A little reality check! Kind of like what happen to LRM a few years back.


----------



## el chevvy

If they cashed your check, and gave u a conformation NO. I think u got them. Save all your receipts for all your expenses . See u in court.


----------



## sinisster65

el chevvy said:


> If they cashed your check, and gave u a conformation NO. I think u got them. Save all your receipts for all your expenses . See u in court.


:yessad:


----------



## bigtroubles1

harbor area 64 rag said:


> torres empire and staff:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: How dare you make good people go through garbage like what we went through last night? YOU LIED TO US, you had no problems excepting our money in Feb. then given us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face and call the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. You let a lot of good people down!! HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BETTER???????????????? people had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a club banner$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so stupid for telling so many many people to come out support the show.....................................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT UP TO US????????? Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him........................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE THINGS BETTER????????


Bro not sticking up for them but working in the public safety field torres nor does marcella have control over the resources that are sent out for crowd control . That's all up to laps and watch commander what resources are used to Control the public . So saying torres sent out a helicopter is far from the truth . Now as for the organization of the show they Prolly didn't do a good job but no one forces anyone to support these shows .


----------



## OMAR TRECE

CE 707 said:


> C Well from what ive seen none have been as big as this one emaybe next year they should look into places like pomona where they have the roadster show that place is big


 Very tru but never turn away a pre reg. Never Raza drove for miles and planed a fam vacation for this show fuck I missed church!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

bigtroubles1 said:


> Bro not sticking up for them but working in the public safety field torres nor does marcella have control over the resources that are sent out for crowd control . That's all up to laps and watch commander what resources are used to Control the public . So saying torres sent out a helicopter is far from the truth . Now as for the organization of the show they Prolly didn't do a good job but no one forces anyone to support these shows .


 Just dothe homework Befor you bring it back to LA I'm enjoying the show but I fill bad for the Raza that came from far and were tuned away


----------



## bigtroubles1

OMAR TRECE said:


> Just dothe homework Befor you bring it back to LA I'm enjoying the show but I fill bad for the Raza that came from far and were tuned away


I understand . Just confirming these people can't get in the show or there cars weren't allowed to be setup in the show


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Bracelet were let in at 11 like everyone else I got in Befor them. And last night more then 80 cars were turned away


----------



## OG 61

OMAR TRECE said:


> Just dothe homework Befor you bring it back to LA I'm enjoying the show but I fill bad for the Raza that came from far and were tuned away


Exactly do your homework and know what you can handle. The helicopter was sent because TE called the cops for help what the cops send is on the cops, but making our industry look bad all over again. Why cant these people just plain it out better how does IMPERIAL AND TRAFFIC have there big ass shows with a wait time of 40 min tops......Come on they let cars roll in for 2 DAYS and still couldn't get it right...........


----------



## harborarea310

harbor area 64 rag said:


> torres empire and staff:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: How dare you make good people go through garbage like what we went through last night? YOU LIED TO US, you had no problems excepting our money in Feb. then given us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face and call the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. You let a lot of good people down!! HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BETTER???????????????? people had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a club banner$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so stupid for telling so many many people to come out support the show.....................................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT UP TO US????????? Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him........................HOW ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE THINGS BETTER????????


damm vp thats skanless! we just roll to the spot in hxa sepulveda and vermont!


----------



## 68 N u O me 1

bigtroubles1 said:


> Bro not sticking up for them but working in the public safety field torres nor does marcella have control over the resources that are sent out for crowd control . That's all up to laps and watch commander what resources are used to Control the public . So saying torres sent out a helicopter is far from the truth . Now as for the organization of the show they Prolly didn't do a good job but no one forces anyone to support these shows .


Torres Empire was responsible for the turn of events... Of course they didn't call the ghetto bird with their radios, but they were responsible for them being called... It just goes to show what the REAL lowriding community is made of though... There was no violence or people acting the fool... Hopefully the out of state and locals that got turned away win their class action suit... I just don't think TE should throw another LA show because it will not be supported as well as this one was... TE has taken care of their overselling of spaces for the next show if they do throw another one...


----------



## bigtroubles1

Well everyone looks at the negative . Theirs a lot of positive . They got a show bk n la which hasn't been done in years . Second they got over 800 cars in . Third a large part of the lowrider community are all in one spot having a good time .. fourth for all those who came from.outta town look at it as a vacation. And hey the x games are right next door


----------



## harborarea310

or is it in the back of the lynwood jail?


----------



## swangin68

I knew this was gonna happen, that's why I kept second guessing going to this show. Glad I didn't, but we all know what clubs got in. !!!! I'm sittin here in my living room laughin at torres and marcella. Lmao


----------



## delinquint 61

bigtroubles1 said:


> Bro not sticking up for them but working in the public safety field torres nor does marcella have control over the resources that are sent out for crowd control . That's all up to laps and watch commander what resources are used to Control the public . So saying torres sent out a helicopter is far from the truth . Now as for the organization of the show they Prolly didn't do a good job but no one forces anyone to support these shows .


you wernt there homie to be making such a statement. they literaly closed the door in our face and told us to leave because the cops were coming. it wasnt the fire depot ethier the made their lap around the place said it was all good. there was at least 1 to1 ratio of thier security to angry lowriders that got the door slamed in their face, we didnt want to leave without an explanation the didnt have so they called the cops.i work a hard 40hrs a week for mine,i didnt pay for them to treat me like a criminal


----------



## harborareaPhil

shitty deal....


----------



## ______________

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## wildponey

WOW!..............another reason why I DO NOT SUPPORT big shows. Well said !........



delinquint 61 said:


> you wernt there homie to be making such a statement. they literaly closed the door in our face and told us to leave because the cops were coming. it wasnt the fire depot ethier the made their lap around the place said it was all good. there was at least 1 to1 ratio of thier security to angry lowriders that got the door slamed in their face, we didnt want to leave without an explanation the didnt have so they called the cops.i work a hard 40hrs a week for mine,i didnt pay for them to treat me like a criminal
> View attachment 342572
> View attachment 342574
> View attachment 342570


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well everyone looks at the negative . Theirs a lot of positive . They got a show bk n la which hasn't been done in years . Second they got over 800 cars in . Third a large part of the lowrider community are all in one spot having a good time .. *fourth for all those who came from.outta town look at it as a vacation. And hey the x games are right next door*


Are you serious??? They came out with their cars in LA, waited hours if not days in line, got their pre-reg money taken or/and are going to fight to get it back and they should still remain positive and should go to the Xgames and shit??? Damnnnnnnnn:roflmao:


----------



## waytoofonky

wheres this kool aid spot? im tryn 2 cruz after...


----------



## bigtroubles1

delinquint 61 said:


> you wernt there homie to be making such a statement. they literaly closed the door in our face and told us to leave because the cops were coming. it wasnt the fire depot ethier the made their lap around the place said it was all good. there was at least 1 to1 ratio of thier security to angry lowriders that got the door slamed in their face, we didnt want to leave without an explanation the didnt have so they called the cops.i work a hard 40hrs a week for mine,i didnt pay for them to treat me like a criminal
> View attachment 342572
> View attachment 342574
> View attachment 342570


I was there homie .. I saw what happened . But fuc shit happens . I read what I said I never said they didn't call the cops I said they can't control who and how many show up . Wtf just have a good time with the lowrider community complaining over lay it low dnt fix nada . Turn something bad into something positive is all I'm saying . I dnt gve a fuc about torres or marcella . But spending time with my club and family is what im happy about . If u fools think u can do a better job then take on the challenge


----------



## harborarea310

605 and ??? fuck call the #:dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Are you serious??? They came out with their cars in LA, waited hours if not days in line, got their pre-reg money taken or/and are going to fight to get it back and they should still remain positive and should go to the Xgames and shit??? Damnnnnnnnn:roflmao:


No one waited days to get in line my club got in no problem on Fri . The only.problem was Saturday .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bigtroubles1 said:


> No one waited days to get in line my club got in no problem on Fri . The only.problem was Saturday .


Still is unnacceptable to turn people away that pre-reg especially if they came out of town...Absolutely unbeleivable!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## bigtroubles1

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Still is unnacceptable to turn people away that pre-reg especially if they came out of town...Absolutely unbeleivable!!!!:thumbsdown:


I do agree . I heard non pre registers got in before some pre registered . That's bad ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bigtroubles1 said:


> I was there homie .. I saw what happened . But fuc shit happens . I read what I said I never said they didn't call the cops I said they can't control who and how many show up . Wtf just have a good time with the lowrider community complaining over lay it low dnt fix nada . Turn something bad into something positive is all I'm saying . I dnt gve a fuc about torres or marcella . But spending time with my club and family is what im happy about . If u fools think u can do a better job then take on the challenge


I wonder what you would say if you were one of those that pre-reg and got that garage door closed in your face with no explanation. All these guys that got fucked over only have layitlow left to complain since it seems like Marcella or any other individual responsible for this show do not pick up the phone or are doing anything to help. As for doing a better job, you are right, its not an easy job to organize a large event like this one but overbooking pre-regs on a large scale like that is just asking for major problems...


----------



## HMART1970

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****



*IM AFRAID WE ARE GOING TO RUN INTO THE SAME SHIT FOR THE DALLAS SHOW, SUCKS TO HEAR WHAT YOU ALL HAD TO PUT UP WITH....YOU HAVE MORE PATIENCE THAN I DO!!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bigtroubles1 said:


> I do agree . I heard non pre registers got in before some pre registered . That's bad ...


Just sad to see such a promising lowrider show come out with a black eye like this...Still a great show I am sure of that with the quality of the rides in there though


----------



## ray562

Where's the after show cruise going to be???


----------



## klen grn

*that's just wrong*

now that was really fucked up wat happen ----- wat ever happen to lowriders uniteD??????? just my way of thinking the clubs allready inside should of backed up there lowriders BROS outside should have picked up and get home with rest... 2002 boycot


----------



## OMAR TRECE

I just left the show it was ok I'll stick to the smaller show like royal fantasies next week and enjoy the day and not worry about equating my money it was ok I'll post pics in about 3 hrs that's how much I drove for a 2 feel worth show no disrespect to the cars to the assholes that didn't have there shit right pics soon


----------



## rug442

HMART1970 said:


> *IM AFRAID WE ARE GOING TO RUN INTO THE SAME SHIT FOR THE DALLAS SHOW, SUCKS TO HEAR WHAT YOU ALL HAD TO PUT UP WITH....YOU HAVE MORE PATIENCE THAN I DO!!!!*


 I thought he was bout to shaved his head and go get his pistol. Because he ain't gonna get a 2 piece from popeyes. Nowhatimsayin.....lol


----------



## Mr Solorio

The show was good, a lot of very nice cars, it sucks my homies from delinquentz CC got turned around last night, then 2 other homies from a different club got in this morning, what a mess, But it was a good show


----------



## bigtroubles1

OMAR TRECE said:


> I just left the show it was ok I'll stick to the smaller show like royal fantasies next week and enjoy the day and not worry about equating my money it was ok I'll post pics in about 3 hrs that's how much I drove for a 2 feel worth show no disrespect to the cars to the assholes that didn't have there shit right pics soon


Can't wait that show is legit and it gets packed


----------



## OMAR TRECE

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well everyone looks at the negative . Theirs a lot of positive . They got a show bk n la which hasn't been done in years . Second they got over 800 cars in . Third a large part of the lowrider community are all in one spot having a good time .. fourth for all those who came from.outta town look at it as a vacation. And hey the x games are right next door


 Bullshit Homie I call a boycot on these fkn Indians


----------



## HMART1970

rug442 said:


> I thought he was bout to shaved his head and go get his pistol. Because he ain't gonna get a 2 piece from popeyes. Nowhatimsayin.....lol


*FUCKER......:roflmao: * :guns:


----------



## streetking

looks good


----------



## DETONATER

Had a good time at the show... Thanks!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ChicanoWayz66

harborarea310 said:


> ALL RIGHT LETS SHOW EVERYONE LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT WITH OUT DRAMA....... SERIOUSLY WE ALL KNOW THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT BRINGS ALL RACES AND HOODS TOGETHER WITHOUT DRAMA LETS DO THIS !


 Didn't anybody read this shit? HahaI feel you guys man...u win some...you lose some


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## El Neto 213




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## El Neto 213




----------



## El Neto 213

Alot of bad ass rides, and sorry for the homies
that couldn't get their rides in the show.


----------



## G2G_Al

Looks good, but sucks for those who could not get in!!


----------



## nme1

just got back from the show alot of nice rides. got to see some old rides from back in the day. it does suck for those who got turned away.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

people shouldnt even bother tryint to have such a big show if they cant hold it donw, takin peoples hard earned money from pre registration in hard times when not everyone can afford to waste extra cash, pay they fee in good faith of supporting a local show and to get turned down and not even refunded or anything. just goes to show u,if we hadnt had a big show in la in the longest we sure in the hell dont need one now. 
im a strong beleiver of supporting each other, cruise nights,picnics and local shows thrown by different car clubs. vs huge shows like these. im glad i didnt even bother. i learned my lesson before. all they inf or is to make as much money as they can and fatten there pockets. they dont call it a empire for nothing.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


BAD ASS RIDES THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

THIS SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK ALOT OF PEOPLE DIDNT GET IN WITH THERE CARS THATS CUZ THE FIRE MARSHAL WAS A DICK BUT ALL IN ALL WAS A GREAT SHOW ALL HEAVY HITTERS


----------



## lil watcha

Wheres the cruising tonight??


----------



## groovin ruben

Wow yeah alot nice cars there, gotta say better then Vegas, 
will try and post pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

lil watcha said:


> Wheres the cruising tonight??


RIGHT DOWN THE STREET CRENSHAW


----------



## low4life.toyo

More pic's please


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

low4life.toyo said:


> More pic's please


GO TO POST UR RIDES,,, I POSTED A FEW PICS..


----------



## OMAR TRECE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THIS SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK ALOT OF PEOPLE DIDNT GET IN WITH THERE CARS THATS CUZ THE FIRE MARSHAL WAS A DICK BUT ALL IN ALL WAS A GREAT SHOW ALL HEAVY HITTERS


 If the weros can have a roadster national show why the fuck can't we have a perfect show. Yes it was good. No you never turn around a pre reg car Raza are driving for miles for this shit!!!So again do your fkn homework Befor you com back to LA. Just do it in a mall parking lot next greedy moyherfkrs!!!!!I'm sure someone made lots of money of this show! Pist off Lowrider !!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

man i would hate to have to a judge at this show. nothing but top notch rides at that show!!! might have took the place of the supershow


----------



## 214Tex

It that a Nova , ta clean el ride


----------



## low4life.toyo

Good Lookin HUEY HEFNER


----------



## NastyBoy

We're currently updating our pics we took today. *http://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/2011-Lowrider-Magazine-Tour--Los-Angeles-CA-Los-Angeles-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab-1*


----------



## Johnny562

155/80/13 said:


> pics of mentioned NUDES!!!:fool2::fool2:


x2... Pics or I call bullshit!!!


----------



## Johnny562

chingon68mex said:


> $80 dollars to park a trailer??:rofl:


We took the trailers back today and found trailer parking for $10!!!


----------



## Johnny562

Sucks to hear many cars got turned away but this was a badass show!!! Now, lets stop the talk and post pics of the whores!!!:boink:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

LOOKS LIKE TORRES GOT ALOT MORE THAN HE BARGAIN FOR......SUX CUZ ALL OF THAT COULD HAVE BEEN FIXED WITH ALITTLE COMMUNICATION waaaaaay ahead of time


----------



## THE CRITIC

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well everyone looks at the negative . Theirs a lot of positive . They got a show bk n la which hasn't been done in years . Second they got over 800 cars in . Third a large part of the lowrider community are all in one spot having a good time .. fourth for all those who came from.outta town look at it as a vacation. And hey the x games are right next door


 HELL NO,DRIVE ALL THAT WAY TO BE LEFT OUT,NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****


NO MATTER WHAT YOU ALL THINK WHAT IF YOUR CLUB WAS TURNED AROUND IF YOU MADE IT IN YOU HAVE NO OPINION IN THIS SHIT RESPETO ES PRIMERO LOOK AT THE VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well everyone looks at the negative . Theirs a lot of positive . They got a show bk n la which hasn't been done in years . Second they got over 800 cars in . Third a large part of the lowrider community are all in one spot having a good time .. fourth for all those who came from.outta town look at it as a vacation. And hey the x games are right next door


YOU MUST BE LOCAL BRO IF YOU HADE TO DRIVE TO FRESNO WITH THE FAM AND ALL THE EXPENSISE YOU WHOULD BE PRETTY PIST!


----------



## BIGTITO64

Johnny562 said:


> x2... Pics or I call bullshit!!!


I will agree - I don't think pics got sent out


----------



## screwed up loco

cool show. hopefully its back next year with hopefully more room and better organization. im gonna give torres a pass, no disrespect to those who traveled long distances, lost $, and/or waited all day and night to move in just to get turned away. if they fuck this up again next year then its on them.

just got back from the shaw. aint been there in years. it was coo till the cops came. its too late to play cat and mouse with the cops out there or hit up whittier. some of us got work early in the AM. i had a blast tho


----------



## THE CRITIC

bigtroubles1 said:


> Bro not sticking up for them but working in the public safety field torres nor does marcella have control over the resources that are sent out for crowd control . That's all up to laps and watch commander what resources are used to Control the public . So saying torres sent out a helicopter is far from the truth . Now as for the organization of the show they Prolly didn't do a good job but no one forces anyone to support these shows .


NO IT SEEMS LIKE U ARE,PEOPLE GO 2 LOWRIDER SHOWS TO HAVE A GOOD FAMILY DAY OUT,NOT TO BE BURNED FOR THERE MONEY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

screwed up loco said:


> cool show. hopefully its back next year with hopefully more room and better organization. im gonna give torres a pass, no disrespect to those who traveled long distances, lost $, and/or waited all day and night to move in just to get turned away. if they fuck this up again next year then its on them.
> 
> just got back from the shaw. aint been there in years. it was coo till the cops came. its too late to play cat and mouse with the cops out there or hit up whittier. some of us got work early in the AM. i had a blast tho


NEGATIVE THEY NEED TO KEEP THERE ASS IN TEXAS STAY THE FK OUT OF SOCAL!


----------



## THE CRITIC

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO MATTER WHAT YOU ALL THINK WHAT IF YOUR CLUB WAS TURNED AROUND IF YOU MADE IT IN YOU HAVE NO OPINION IN THIS SHIT RESPETO ES PRIMERO LOOK AT THE VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUK MARCELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND TORREZ EMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE CRITIC

screwed up loco said:


> cool show. hopefully its back next year with hopefully more room and better organization. im gonna give torres a pass, no disrespect to those who traveled long distances, lost $, and/or waited all day and night to move in just to get turned away. if they fuck this up again next year then its on them.
> 
> just got back from the shaw. aint been there in years. it was coo till the cops came. its too late to play cat and mouse with the cops out there or hit up whittier. some of us got work early in the AM. i had a blast tho


AYE U GOT SOMETHING BROWN ON UR NOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twak:


----------



## rivman

There are currently 130 users browsing this thread. (67 members and 63 guests)

*rivman* 
*Indio123* 
*Rolaz* 
*victorp_acs* 
*THE CRITIC* 
*Long Beach Edition* 
*hotstuff5964* 
*OG 61* 
*elhippie64* 
*plank* 
*4runner* 
*cadi daddy* 
*East925Bay* 
*Oso64* 
*cutlass ryder* 
*dannyp* 
*tricksterjho* 
*andyodukes66* 
*kandykustoms* 
*MIGGE_LOW* 
*Frosty* 
*HIGHENDHYDRAULICS* 
*BAYTOWNSLC* 
*Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!!* 
*impalaking* 
*ray562* 
*Skim* 
*BLVD* 
*Imp1963* 
*CHROME-N-PAINT* 
*drasticlolo* 
*crown town baller* 
*scrappin68* 
*64 CRAWLING* 
*DANNY 805* 
*skan91* 
*lil watcha* 
*72Droptop* 
*BumpCity* 
*lowrivi1967* 
*Mr Solorio* 
*8t4mc* 
*BigVics58* 
*blvddav* 
*Amahury760* 
*Trikejustclownin* 
*PLANJOE* 
*TWSTDFRO* 
*SkysDaLimit* 
*stiffy* 
*~Purple Haze~* 
*headhunter* 
*mattd* 
*CHUCC* 
*deesta* 
*bigricks68* 
*FAMILY TIES* 
*713ridaz* 
*909vert63* 
*2 stinkin lincoln* 
*LIL PETE* 
*kandylac*


----------



## OMAR TRECE

THE CRITIC said:


> FUK MARCELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND TORREZ EMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I SAY ADIOS TU THEM THEY NEED TO GO!


----------



## new breed

how was the hop any video of it if there was even a hop sounds like erythang was screwed up


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I liked the show a lot, there were a ton of high caliber cars at the show. It was good not to see a ton of cars with primer and put together all half ass. I took a shit load of pics, can't wait till next year. Hopefully I can show my car.


----------



## y928

Drove from az stayed at the marriot Saw better chicks in the lobby from the x-games there than the ones at the show but had good cars


----------



## bigtroubles1

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU MUST BE LOCAL BRO IF YOU HADE TO DRIVE TO FRESNO WITH THE FAM AND ALL THE EXPENSISE YOU WHOULD BE PRETTY PIST!


Bro I understand where your coming from but I'm confused . Were u not able to get in the show at all or were u not able to have your car displayed in the show . And shit I know how it feels . I drove ta Fresno . And Livingston 4 times a few weeks ago ta go see some cars just ta get there the first three times and have to come bk home cuz the fuccers advertising there cars fucking lied saying there cars were clean but in person they look like shit . But I made the best of each trip . By the way I live five hours from Fresno . Over 100 n gas each trip


----------



## OMAR760

More Photos On www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## sassoaz

Drove in from az a lot of clean rides but have one complaint the scallyhags were all fat only a handful of nice looking girls better looking girls at the lobby of the marriot


----------



## THE CRITIC

bigtroubles1 said:


> Bro I understand where your coming from but I'm confused . Were u not able to get in the show at all or were u not able to have your car displayed in the show . And shit I know how it feels . I drove ta Fresno . And Livingston 4 times a few weeks ago ta go see some cars just ta get there the first three times and have to come bk home cuz the fuccers advertising there cars fucking lied saying there cars were clean but in person they look like shit . But I made the best of each trip . By the way I live five hours from Fresno . Over 100 n gas each trip


UM THAT DONT COMPARE TO WAT PEOPLE HAD TO GO THROUGH,WHEN U GO SEE A CAR ITS A CAR,NOT MONTHS OF PLANNING AND SAVING AND TOW TRUCKS ,TRAILERS, MOTELS,AND FAMILY EXPENSE,PLUS PRE REG !NOPE U DONT KNOW
:buttkick:


----------



## bigtroubles1

THE CRITIC said:


> UM THAT DONT COMPARE TO WAT PEOPLE HAD TO GO THROUGH,WHEN U GO SEE A CAR ITS A CAR,NOT MONTHS OF PLANNING AND SAVING AND TOW TRUCKS ,TRAILERS, MOTELS,AND FAMILY EXPENSE,PLUS PRE REG !NOPE U DONT KNOW:buttkick:


Ok homie your mad at the wrong person . Tell this to lrm, not me . I dnt care to be honest


----------



## OMAR TRECE

new breed said:


> how was the hop any video of it if there was even a hop sounds like erythang was screwed up



YES ALSO WE HAD THE PERFECT PIC LOCATION TILL 5.0 SENT SECURITY TO KICK US OUT THEM THE 100 PEEPS THAT WENT THE WRONG WAY WERE NOT LET BACK IN THE SHOW UNLESS THEY PAYED I HAVE PICS LOADING RIGHT NOW!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## rivman

Why do some of you FOOLS always complain about the hoodrats?

It's a CAR SHOW!!!!!!!! You're there for that purpose...STFU and go to the titty bar or THE PORN CONVENTION:rant::buttkick::uh:


----------



## rolldawg213

great fukken show,much props,even my kids had fun on the jumpers:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

08-28-11

Still Waiting 

:drama:


----------



## screwed up loco

sassoaz said:


> Drove in from az a lot of clean rides but have one complaint the scallyhags were all fat only a handful of nice looking girls better looking girls at the lobby of the marriot


its pretty much like that at all the shows now, even DUB and the vegas supershow. i dunno if it was cochinos like me all up on them with cameras that scared all the fine ones off or wut but nowadays i dont even trip off them bitches. just check out rides, kick it with foos from the site, and enjoy the show. if theres some fine bitches then its just an added bonus, its on and crackin


----------



## Mr Impala

Man i got to the show at 1pm and iterally walked in i thought there would have been alot more people but seems like attendance was low. I can fell the pain of the people who got turned away its a bad break and unfortunate but with that many cars and shit theres always going to be BS im sure there wer epissed off people at the trophy ceremony etc etc it just happens. It was a good show lots of good cars and some that shouldnt have been there lol.


----------



## screwed up loco

rolldawg213 said:


> great fukken show,much props,even my kids had fun on the jumpers:thumbsup:


yessir it was coo seein the lil ones havin somethin to do. LRM should have the same setup cuz i know them kids be gettin bored out in hot sun all day with nothin but cars and hoodrats haha


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS

:thumbsup: DAMN GOOD SHOW! L.A. CAR CLUBS NO HOW TO REPRESENT.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

show was alright , i was expecting it to be like the shows back @ the l.a. sports arena , i guess u cant relive the 90's

waiting to show of my 61 in los angeles


----------



## OMAR TRECE

11AM AND ALL THE RAZA ON THE RIGHT WITH WRIST BANDS GACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_3656 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES ALSO WE HAD THE PERFECT PIC LOCATION TILL 5.0 SENT SECURITY TO KICK US OUT THEM THE 100 PEEPS THAT WENT THE WRONG WAY WERE NOT LET BACK IN THE SHOW UNLESS THEY PAYED I HAVE PICS LOADING RIGHT NOW!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:



IMG_4436 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Impala

And just to add my .02 all you guys saying fuck torres and this and that because you had a bad day (which is there fault) I don;t know them but if this guy can afford to put on a show of this caliber in a HUGE venue i doubt the 100 cars that got turned away i doubt the 3500.00 or whatever it is that was paid will be hard for him to refund. In a time when lowriding is in a SERIOUS decline you guys should all sit back and look at the bigger picture and thank the man and his family for trying to keep lowrider car shows alive. I dont know the torres family but you have to be a die hard lowrider to sink this much money into a crap shoot show that may or may not have been succesful finacially.


----------



## SUPREME69

Mr Impala said:


> And just to add my .02 all you guys saying fuck torres and this and that because you had a bad day (which is there fault) I don;t know them but if this guy can afford to put on a show of this caliber in a HUGE venue i doubt the 100 cars that got turned away i doubt the 3500.00 or whatever it is that was paid will be hard for him to refund. In a time when lowriding is in a SERIOUS decline you guys should all sit back and look at the bigger picture and thank the man and his family for trying to keep lowrider car shows alive. I dont know the torres family but you have to be a die hard lowrider to sink this much money into a crap shoot show that may or may not have been succesful finacially.


people will always remember the negative out of something, rather than the positive. theres magazines and promoters that been doing this for years and they still make mistakes. just like no one will ever build a "flawless" car. theres a big positive here and we as lowriders need to support that. i thought this was better than the vegas super show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

THIS IS WHERE I HADE FUN!
IMPERIALS HAD SOME ROCK CONCERT GOING!

IMG_4676 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
ELITE HAD MARIACHIS VERY CLASSY WITH THE NEW RIDE (EL REY) YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH MARIACHIS

IMG_4733 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
AND UNIQUES HAD A FULL BLOWN BANDA NOW THAT GOT ME GOING LA RAZA WAS LIVING IT UP BIG TIME!!!!

IMG_4829 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4896 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## elspock84

Mr Impala said:


> And just to add my .02 all you guys saying fuck torres and this and that because you had a bad day (which is there fault) I don;t know them but if this guy can afford to put on a show of this caliber in a HUGE venue i doubt the 100 cars that got turned away i doubt the 3500.00 or whatever it is that was paid will be hard for him to refund. In a time when lowriding is in a SERIOUS decline you guys should all sit back and look at the bigger picture and thank the man and his family for trying to keep lowrider car shows alive. I dont know the torres family but you have to be a die hard lowrider to sink this much money into a crap shoot show that may or may not have been succesful finacially.


:werd::werd::werd:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SUPREME69 said:


> people will always remember the negative out of something, rather than the positive. theres magazines and promoters that been doing this for years and they still make mistakes. just like no one will ever build a "flawless" car. theres a big positive here and we as lowriders need to support that. i thought this was better than the vegas super show.


THE WEROS HAVE PERFECT SHOWS AND THEY HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AS LONG AS US!


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey there's my homies Cesar - Ruben - Shoelaces (John)


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Mr Impala said:


> And just to add my .02 all you guys saying fuck torres and this and that because you had a bad day (which is there fault) I don;t know them but if this guy can afford to put on a show of this caliber in a HUGE venue i doubt the 100 cars that got turned away i doubt the 3500.00 or whatever it is that was paid will be hard for him to refund. In a time when lowriding is in a SERIOUS decline you guys should all sit back and look at the bigger picture and thank the man and his family for trying to keep lowrider car shows alive. I dont know the torres family but you have to be a die hard lowrider to sink this much money into a crap shoot show that may or may not have been succesful finacially.


BRO WHERE YOU THERE?


----------



## Mr Impala

OMAR TRECE said:


> BRO WHERE YOU THERE?


was there saturday til 9pm watched the cars get turned away and i was there today for 3 hours.


----------



## elspock84

OMAR TRECE said:


> THE WEROS HAVE PERFECT SHOWS AND THEY HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AS LONG AS US!


and who says there shows are perfect. we can only say that they are perfect. know one reall knows how fucked up there shit is. just saying.


----------



## Afterlife

SUPREME69 said:


> people will always remember the negative out of something, rather than the positive. theres magazines and promoters that been doing this for years and they still make mistakes. just like no one will ever build a "flawless" car. theres a big positive here and we as lowriders need to support that. i thought this was better than the vegas super show.


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

elspock84 said:


> and who says there shows are perfect. we can only say that they are perfect but who know one reall knows how fucked up there shit is. just saying.


 THEY NEVER PRE REG OVER THERE LIMIT THATS PERFECT IN MY BOOK!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mr Impala said:


> And just to add my .02 all you guys saying fuck torres and this and that because you had a bad day (which is there fault) I don;t know them but if this guy can afford to put on a show of this caliber in a HUGE venue i doubt the 100 cars that got turned away i doubt the 3500.00 or whatever it is that was paid will be hard for him to refund. In a time when lowriding is in a SERIOUS decline you guys should all sit back and look at the bigger picture and thank the man and his family for trying to keep lowrider car shows alive. I dont know the torres family but you have to be a die hard lowrider to sink this much money into a crap shoot show that may or may not have been succesful finacially.


Man I completly agree, I was suprised to see so much hating going on. I give the Torres family a lot of credit for pulling this off and at the convention center with other things going on like the X-games and Pornicon (whatever) must have been a lot of headaches. I thought the convention center was a great venue to hold the event and look forward to next year. I did think the turn out would be a lot better however there was zero marketing and promotion on the event so it was good in that respect. With lowriding on a decline to was good to have an event in LA that brought people out and exposed the coulture in a positive manner.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Mr Impala said:


> was there saturday til 9pm watched the cars get turned away and i was there today for 3 hours.


AND YOU DONT FEEL BAD FOR ANY OF THOSE GUY'S THAT GOT TURNED AROUND?


----------



## Mr Impala

OMAR TRECE said:


> THEY NEVER PRE REG OVER THERE LIMIT THATS PERFECT IN MY BOOK!


direct quote from a magazine about the 2009 LA roadster show 
Another cool fact about this year's event is that it had by far the most vehicles in the show's history. Part of the reason this happened was due to the staff overbooking the registration by ten percent in anticipation that a few vehicles would be unable to make it. Well, this year there were no cancellations and last-minute arrangements were made to open up another hall for the wealth of vehicles. All-in-all, this show was jam-packed with kool vehicles to look at.

Maybe torres could have done something like this had there not been a porn convention next door.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

LAST 2 CENTS OFF TO POSTING PICS!



IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BUT YOU NEVER EVER TURN A PRE REG AWAY..........:nono:


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr Impala said:


> Man i got to the show at 1pm and iterally walked in i thought there would have been alot more people but seems like attendance was low. I can fell the pain of the people who got turned away its a bad break and unfortunate but with that many cars and shit theres always going to be BS im sure there wer epissed off people at the trophy ceremony etc etc it just happens. It was a good show lots of good cars and some that shouldnt have been there lol.





OMAR TRECE said:


> AND YOU DONT FEEL BAD FOR ANY OF THOSE GUY'S THAT GOT TURNED AROUND?


Guess you havent read all my posts


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr Impala said:


> Man i got to the show at 1pm and iterally walked in i thought there would have been alot more people but seems like attendance was low. I can fell the pain of the people who got turned away its a bad break and unfortunate but with that many cars and shit theres always going to be BS im sure there wer epissed off people at the trophy ceremony etc etc it just happens. It was a good show lots of good cars and some that shouldnt have been there lol.





OMAR TRECE said:


> AND YOU DONT FEEL BAD FOR ANY OF THOSE GUY'S THAT GOT TURNED AROUND?


Guess you havent read all my posts


----------



## marcocutty




----------



## marcocutty




----------



## elspock84

OMAR TRECE said:


> AND YOU DONT FEEL BAD FOR ANY OF THOSE GUY'S THAT GOT TURNED AROUND?


shit at least some made it in. i was in line for 8hrs to get in into da chicago lowrider show in 2003 when da whole show was cancelled! i took a whole week off of work to get ready. sure i was taking bikes but it still takes time and money. so i know how it feels but oh well what can you do. luckly i live 1hr north of chicago so it wasnt that bad. it was da homies who drove from texas, michigan, indiana, and florida who i really felt bad for.


----------



## marcocutty




----------



## marcocutty




----------



## OKJessie




----------



## marcocutty




----------



## marcocutty




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

the show through the eyes of my 8 yr old son


----------



## marcocutty




----------



## marcocutty




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## Twotonz

Props to Torres and the whole staff for putting together the Best Fucken Show that I have ever been to. Hat's off to the staff that was running on vapors doing the best they could.....I give you guys nothing but respect. 

Also props to all the LA based clubs that showed up with nothing but quality and quantity.

If you made the show then you know this was the baddest show in a long ass time


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## Afterlife




----------



## OG 61

Saw i seeing correct did LIFESTYLES have Penthouse there?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## AmericanBully4Life

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Worst show i have been to in my life (22 years of going to car shows), we pre registered when they first advertised the show back in february only to get a last minute confirmation and asking us to get there at 6am saturday morning. Get there at 5am and waited till about 7-730am when they finally started to let cars go in and to find and see other clubs being let in and cut in front of us and other clubs. We finally get up the ramp and to be told that we were to set up outside WTF are you serious we asked. They said they had no room, yet i peaked inside and there was plenty of room they just had them saved i guess for other clubs...lol Lesson learned we had 11 entries and they wanted to seperate us, we said no thank you. Sam told us to wait to the side and see what they could do. Well we decided to roll out after waiting for about 4 hours. Tried calling Sam and Marcela to get a refund with no response, so we decided to sell our wristbands. Most of us live not to far so we did not have the expenses that a lot of the other fellow riders had but if you ask me if we will ever support one of there events, i don't think so.


That was our experience at the show... I can't speak for the fellow riders that got turned back since we decided to leave before things got worse which they did. I am glad that people who got in had a great time along with their families and i sincerely mean it. But how about the ones that got left out? I believe there was a hundred cars turned down if not more. I live 2 minutes from the venue and i swung by later on that night and i seen at least 80 cars outside. This event could have been handled better imo, if they knew that they overbooked they could have started making phone calls or even making a post on this board to prevent all of the confusion or at least one could see the effort they were making to at least correct the situation. We left becuase we were told that we were getting a spot outside, we were told when they started promoting the show that it was going to be indoors. We get there and they said we were outside near the dumpsters REALLY? Many of you know how much one invests on these cars. I was uneasy to leave it inside let alone outside ....lol I think that the people that are here complaining feel that they were juked and they are venting their frustration just like i was this morning and rightfully so. Hell we sold our wristbands all 16 this morning got some compensation for the entry fees but how about the time and the let down that was incured? Hope they make it right for the people that had to drive the long distance, those fellow riders i do feel for them and there families. Went to church this morning and said a prayer for all the peeps that had a bad experience. Pissed off yesterday went to church came out feeling better...


----------



## STKN209

JUST GOT BAC FROM THE SHOW....IT WAS KOOL MEETING DIFFERENT PEOPLE FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS....HAD A GOOD TIME....THERE WER ALOT OF BADAZZ RIDES.......:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## Afterlife




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## ChevySSJunky

Fuck the Buuhshit

























I had a blast, a whoooolelotta TOP CALIBER restoration RAGG-FEST 56,57,58,59 & 60 rides !


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## serve_n_swerve

Twotonz said:


> Props to Torres and the whole staff for putting together the Best Fucken Show that I have ever been to. Hat's off to the staff that was running on vapors doing the best they could.....I give you guys nothing but respect.
> 
> Also props to all the LA based clubs that showed up with nothing but quality and quantity.
> 
> If you made the show then you know this was the baddest show in a long ass time


Agreed, it was a good show with a lot of quality rides, and a great vide. Sorry for those that got turned away, I hope that any oppertunities that surfaced will be addressed next year to provide a better experiance for all who participate and attend.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## upncomin6

Good show was very happy seeing the high caliber cars in quanity. Big ups to Sam and the rest of the crew. While at the show Sam with his wife actually stopped and went out his way and shook my hand and said thanks for the support. Not very many promoters will do that. It's hard to run a show and even worse when your trying to do something good for the people and get a big f u ,not saying getting turned away was fun or good. The hop went pretty smooth and seemed decently organized. Looking forward to the next show.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## SkysDaLimit

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****



Got to the show today at 11am and had no problems parking or waiting in line. *GOT A $500 CASH REFUND FOR PREREGED CARS FROM JESSE AS PROMISED. MARCELLA ALSO GAVE ME 44 WRISTBANDS THAT WE SOLD CAUSE MY MEMBERS WOULD NOT COME BACK. GOT A SINCERE APOLOGY.* Very nice event today as expected which made things WORSE cause my guys couldn't enjoy it. 

MY 2 CENTS: every show has it's mistakes, but it's how you handle them. *ADMIT THE MISTAKE WHEN IT HAPPENS AND DONT GIVE RUNAROUND ANSWERS. DON'T LET SECURITY,LAPD SWAT, AND THE LOWRIDERS THEMSELVES CLEAN UP THE MESS!!

*


----------



## HMART1970

SkysDaLimit said:


> Got to the show today at 11am and had no problems parking or waiting in line. *GOT A $500 CASH REFUND FOR PREREGED CARS FROM JESSE AS PROMISED. MARCELLA ALSO GAVE ME 44 WRISTBANDS THAT WE SOLD CAUSE MY MEMBERS WOULD NOT COME BACK. GOT A SINCERE APOLOGY.* Very nice event today as expected which made things WORSE cause my guys couldn't enjoy it.
> 
> MY 2 CENTS: every show has it's mistakes, but it's how you handle them. *ADMIT THE MISTAKE WHEN IT HAPPENS AND DONT GIVE RUNAROUND ANSWERS. DON'T LET SECURITY,LAPD SWAT, AND THE LOWRIDERS THEMSELVES CLEAN UP THE MESS!!
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## Mr Impala

so if you sold every wristband for 15.00 you got 660.00 for your troubles sounds fair to me. thats good business.


----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CC HAD FUN OUT THERE"...*:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige

Thank you sam torres for a great show prestige car club had a great time hope to see you next year.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Evil threat cc had a great time


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Details, details, details...


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Las Vegas...


----------



## SkysDaLimit

Mr Impala said:


> so if you sold every wristband for 15.00 you got 660.00 for your troubles sounds fair to me. thats good business.


44 TICKETS,
2 FOR ME AND MY WIFE (left my "got f'd at the door" badge at home)
2 FOR 1 MEMBER WHO CAME OUT
$10 or less A BAND CAUSE I COULDNT GET THE $15. I HAD TO COMPETE WITH THE OTHER FOLKS THAT GOT LEFT OUT!! GOT $375. DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO WASTE SELLING TICKETS FOR TORRES EMIPRE. 
DIVIDE BY 20 FOR MY PEOPLE. 
I'M LEFT WITH $18.75 AND SPENT 2 HOURS OUTSIDE IN THE SUN, WHILE EVERYONE WAS INSIDE IN THE A/C.

IM JUST SHARING MY EXPERIENCE, FAR FROM GOOD BUSINESS, BUT BETTER THAN 99% OF OTHER SHOW PROMOTERS. DOESN'T MAKE UP FOR LAST NIGHT THOUGH.


----------



## OMAR760

More Photos On www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## rightwire

the trophies where the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

serve_n_swerve said:


> Details, details, details...


this car is no joke.....the pictures dont do it justice. you got to see this in person to really appreciate it. best in show imo.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Who got best of show


----------



## rightwire

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO TORRES EMPIRE FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW AN THANKS FOR THE 1STPLACE AWARD FOR LUXURY STREET "EL JEFE DE JEFES"


----------



## 7 tekpatl

The awards are so cheap. 
The belts are cool. 5" metal circles hahahahah so cheap.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Why did they give the same award for sweep stakes 2and 3rd that was mest up the speacial awards where better then 2&3rd sweep stake what do u guys think


----------



## 7 tekpatl

15 cents metals awards for second best of show. Hahahahah so cheap.


----------



## TonyO

Who won in the bike and trike Best of Show? :dunno:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Props to homegirl Val for taking 2nd place single pump in her c lass and Mufasa of course Toook 1st lolX


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rightwire said:


> BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very well deserved. this car was very detailed the da albas set the bar. congratulations albert and the elite crew:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

cadillacBENe said:


> Props to homegirl Val for taking 2nd place single pump in her c lass and Mufasa of course Toook 1st lolX


...


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TonyO said:


> Who won in the bike and trike Best of Show? :dunno:[/wThe same guy that took best of show trike is going to woodland for that belt and cash.


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

Yuppp alota T0P N0TCH rides , had fun @ the show wit ma lil boy in his lil ride I'm sure u guys seen it the blue foot pedal car with beats . took alota pics of some really firme rides, alota props to the owners of them...... nice work!! And ALEXIA CORTEZ LOOKIN GOOD TOO


----------



## RareClass

TOUCH OF CLASS FROM RARECLASS IE


----------



## TonyO

7 tekpatl said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who won in the bike and trike Best of Show? :dunno:[/wThe same guy that took best of show trike is going to woodland for that belt and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> What trike was that?
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

rightwire said:


> BEST OF SHOW


I see a new car of the year this year


----------



## kingcutty

OMAR TRECE said:


> THIS IS WHERE I HADE FUN!
> IMPERIALS HAD SOME ROCK CONCERT GOING!
> 
> IMG_4676 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ELITE HAD MARIACHIS VERY CLASSY WITH THE NEW RIDE (EL REY) YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH MARIACHIS
> 
> IMG_4733 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> AND UNIQUES HAD A FULL BLOWN BANDA NOW THAT GOT ME GOING LA RAZA WAS LIVING IT UP BIG TIME!!!!
> 
> IMG_4829 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4896 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


THATS BAD ASS..


----------



## sp00kyi3

thanks sam good show lots offcars OL SKOOL WAYZ BARSTOW HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE .ONL;Y PROB WE HAD WAS SOMEONE STOLE RAMPS OFF ONE OUR TRAILERS IN TRAILER PARKING LOT


----------



## sp00kyi3

thanks sam good show lots offcars OL SKOOL WAYZ BARSTOW HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE .ONL;Y PROB WE HAD WAS SOMEONE STOLE RAMPS OFF ONE OUR TRAILERS IN TRAILER PARKING LOT


----------



## KAKALAK

Elite's cars are always badass!! Much respect to them!!


----------



## classic53

SkysDaLimit said:


> Got to the show today at 11am and had no problems parking or waiting in line. *GOT A $500 CASH REFUND FOR PREREGED CARS FROM JESSE AS PROMISED. MARCELLA ALSO GAVE ME 44 WRISTBANDS THAT WE SOLD CAUSE MY MEMBERS WOULD NOT COME BACK. GOT A SINCERE APOLOGY.* Very nice event today as expected which made things WORSE cause my guys couldn't enjoy it.
> 
> MY 2 CENTS: every show has it's mistakes, but it's how you handle them. *ADMIT THE MISTAKE WHEN IT HAPPENS AND DONT GIVE RUNAROUND ANSWERS. DON'T LET SECURITY,LAPD SWAT, AND THE LOWRIDERS THEMSELVES CLEAN UP THE MESS!!
> 
> *


We got parked outside on Pico on saturday night told it was secured so we set up only to find out no one would be watching the cars parked outside only indoor cars would be watched.We slept outside with our cars along with at least three other clubs to make shure no one would mess with them the gate was not locked so all night long we had homeless people n others walking in all night long so no sleep.We talk to some of the staff n heard they were selling non pre reg spots for 100 bucks each n where we got parked was suposed to be nothing but the hop pit it felt like the pits .We work hard for our money n you got people saying they doing work on behalf of their Lowrider familia to come out to support them n show the world what we all about then give to you up the ass is fucked up.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Thanks! :thumbsup:




KAKALAK said:


> Elite's cars are always badass!! Much respect to them!!


----------



## 48221

The show was great. Lot's of nice cars. Calm and friendly attitude from the crowd and car owners. Great wheather. Great location.

There is NO WAY vegas will be able to out-do this show. So if you go to vegas make sure your going for more reasons than the show. LOL.


----------



## THE CRITIC

elspock84 said:


> and who says there shows are perfect. we can only say that they are perfect. know one reall knows how fucked up there shit is. just saying.


NO,THEYRE PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

CE 707 said:


> I see a new car of the year this year


Well considering last years car of the year ate shit on the way home from Vegas, I think that's a given.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Our only 2 complaints were the parking fees for trailers. $80.00 all weekend long.. Thats robbing people and the ash tray looking medallions.. Other than that I say it was a damn good show with some OLD WAR HORSES AND SOME NEW Title Contenders.


----------



## hotstuff5964

In my experience, parking fees are usually dictated by the facility, just like electricity.


----------



## drasticbean

ELITE 63 and lifestyle cc stole the show. 
I think.


----------



## aztlanart

CONSAFOS CC LIKED THE SHOW ALOT OF CLEAN RIDES NEED TO ORGANIZE IT A LITTLE BETTER THAT SUCKS ON THE RIDES DIDNT GET IN HOPEFULLY NEXT YR THEY GET MORE BETTER BUT A GREAT SHOW


----------



## HYDRO909

show was a little crazy to start off with vendor wise but every thing was worked out and man none of use could even imagine trying to cordanate a show in la with that magnatude! there was nothing but top notched cars out there and great attidtutes meet a lot of new people and caught up with a lot of old!

sam and crew thank you for taking care of the lowrider scene and culture with a well awaited and well deserved show!

keep an eye out for alberts 63******


HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS!
HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WERE ABLE TO STOP BY THE BOOTH IF NOT STOP BY THE SHOP OR CALL US UP!
LOTS OF INVETORY AND LOTS OF NEW ITEMS AVAIABLE!

11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762


----------



## HYDRO909

drasticbean said:


> ELITE 63 .


TTT FOR ALBERT!

FROM THE HOPPOS CREW!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GREAT SHOW BEST OF THE BEST WHERE OUT STREETSTYLE L,A HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE IT GOES DOWN NEXT YEAR


----------



## down_by_law

Mr Impala said:


> damn you been in line an hour to just get in the building with a wristband wtf? they usually have seperate lines for wrist bands


the line for people with tickets was a lot shorter:roflmao:


----------



## HYDRO909

*Hoppos Custom Suspension works!
909 923 5553*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS SAM TORRES THE SHOW WAS GREAT SO MANY TOP NOTCH CARS. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Our only 2 complaints were the parking fees for trailers. $80.00 all weekend long.. Thats robbing people and the ash tray looking medallions.. Other than that I say it was a damn good show with some OLD WAR HORSES AND SOME NEW Title Contenders.


 The ash tray looking medallions are so ghetto. Next time do better then that I grow my in the garbage hahahahahahah.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Y is sam pic on all the belts maybe will look better with out his pic all over the awards. Keep it clean like lowrider magazine.


----------



## Ethan61

Great Show!!!!!!! My Kids love the Jolly Jumpers more that the cars!!!!!!!!

Next stop..... LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

*WEEZY*

F BABY


----------



## bigtroubles1

RareClass said:


> RARECLASS IE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO TORRES EMPIRE FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW AN THANKS FOR THE 1STPLACE AWARD FOR LUXURY STREET "EL JEFE DE JEFES"


 THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## Guam707

7 tekpatl said:


> Y is sam pic on all the belts maybe will look better with out his pic all over the awards. Keep it clean like lowrider magazine.


 Any pics of the belts


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.
> 
> anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> :fool2: ALLLLLRIDE!!!! POST IT UP BRATHAAA!! LOL!! :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

7 tekpatl said:


> 15 cents metals awards for second best of show. Hahahahah so cheap.


I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

BAJITO C.C.  HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
THANKS OMAR TRECE 4 THIS PIC !!!:thumbsup: 
TAYLOR AND HER 63 :thumbsup:
IMG_4436 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## rick383

who took first best of show ?


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## PERRO62

Although there were issues with turning people away, we should be very greatful that Torres Empire took it upon themselves to bring such a bad ass huge show of the highest caliber to LA.... The Fire Marshal was a dick and if you were a trophies, you saw them crowding people in putting up barcades. Cant blame TE for loosing their wall space by the fire marsha. Hopefully, next time, there won't be X Games and Porn Conv. there which will allow more room for cars, trailer parking ect.... The staff were very respectful and tried hard to accomodate everyone including us. MUCH PROPS FOR THEIR EFFORTS.


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

GREAT SHOW LOTS OF CLEAN ASS RIDES INSIDE BUT I WASNT HAPPY HOW THEY HAD ME N THA HOMIES PARKED N THA FRONT BY THA HOP PIT HARDLY ANYONE WALKED DOWN THERE AND IF IT WASNT FOR THA HOP I DONT THINK ANYONE WOULDVE KNOWN WE WERE DOWN THERE BUT OVER ALL GOOD SHOW N GLAD TO B PART OF IT ULL NEVER KNO IF IT WILL HAPPEN N LA AGAIN


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## HYDRO909

There are currently 112 users browsing this thread. (46 members and 66 guests)

*HYDRO909*
*83lowlow*
*David Cervantes*
*hittin back bumper*
*Grimmis*
*bigANDY87lux*
*Amahury760*
*SHOELACES*
*lalo22*
*BLUESIX*
*poppa68_KI_4life*
*A&W*
*1968IMPALACUSTOM*
*70impalaela*
*eastbay_drop*
*dirtybird*
*LBDANNY1964*
*rightwire*
*garageartguy*
*Bajito OG*
*artisticdream63*
*bigdogg323*
*burgundy90*
*5viejitos1*
*3wishz*
*831impala63*
*SGV-POMONA*
*IIMPALAA*
*SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
*95 Fleetwood*
*DIPPINIT*
*toto*
*Uno Malo*
*joe bristol*
*Latin Luxury*
*Armando Ranflitas*
*speedyshowtime*
*BABYGIRL LA RIDER*
*skanlesscc*
*MalibuLou*
*///Juan*
*igorbelkin*
*Cadillac1*
*frameoffz*


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## OMAR TRECE

Bajito OG said:


> BAJITO C.C.  HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> THANKS OMAR TRECE 4 THIS PIC !!!:thumbsup:
> TAYLOR AND HER 63 :thumbsup:
> IMG_4436 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]

IT HURT ME TO SEE YOU GUY'S AND GIRL'S HOPPING THAT 63 BUT DAMN YOU GUY'S HAVE A STRONG FRAME THAT RANFLA IS BAD ASS GOOD JOB AND YOUR WELCOME ON THE PIC MY LAST SHOOT AFTER THEY SENT ME DOWN TO THE HOP PIT!


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

There are currently 105 users browsing this thread. (41 members and 64 guests)


BABYGIRL LA RIDER
LOSCALLES CAR CLUB
CHINA MAN 818
GT~PLATING
Subnoize_Gamer
lowridergirl79
individuals sd
OMAR TRECE
johnnyc626
Clown Confusion
VALEX
atlascustoms
NOKNORCALI
mr.glasshouse
big topcat
SHOWLOW 68
oc95impala
kold187um+
Uno Malo
SGV-POMONA
lowriv1972
billjack
2 stinkin lincoln
classic68_fastback
artisticdream63
lalo22
lo4lyf
SHOELACES
MANIACOSCC
harbor area 64 rag
MONSTERGATE1
bigANDY87lux
David Cervantes
poppa68_KI_4life
70impalaela
rightwire
Bajito OG


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

why dont everyone stop fuckin complaining man it was the first time im sure they will fix it next year if they come back we finally get a show back in la with the baddest cars and everyone is bitching


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 congrats homie


----------



## Guam707

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Congrats. Who took 1st and 3rd


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Guam707 said:


> Congrats. Who took 1st and 3rd


1st alberts 63 from elite And i think 3rd was from majestics 63


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

THIS WAS A BOMB ASS SHOW I HOPE THEY BRING IT BACK NEXT YR.....LOVE IN DOOR SHOWS CANT GO WRONG WITH A.C. ....
STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :wow: :wow:
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY!!!!! DON"T BE LEFT OUT IN BEING PART OF HISTORY. SINCE OPENING ON-LINE TICKET SALES.
> WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A HIGH LEVEL OF PEOPLE BUYING TICKETS. </span>


:drama:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

rightwire said:


> BEST OF SHOW


To Sick OMG!!! Elite out did themselves on this!


----------



## Mr Impala

You know your cars bad ass when you can win best of show with out even opening your trunk and showing your setup! 63 was very well thought out and built


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ

fo sure been since 1988 the last L.A. SUPER SHOW WHEN LOWRIDER (ALBERTO LOPEZ) ALL EVERYONE CAN DO IS COMPLAIN FIRST COME FIRST SERVE YOU KNOW THE L.A. SUPER SHOW CAN EVEN HAVE A TURN OUT OF OVER 1500+ CARS IF THEY HAD THE SPACE THEY WOULD HAVE DONE IT GIVE THEM A BREAK "MARCELLA & SAM BROUGHT BACK THE L.A. SUPER SHOW" IF YOU WANT IT TO RETURN THAN STOP COMPLAINING THEY FIGURE THE BUGS OUT FOR NEXT YEAR.....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> why dont everyone stop fuckin complaining man it was the first time im sure they will fix it next year if they come back we finally get a show back in la with the baddest cars and everyone is bitching


:yes::thumbsup: THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## 13OZKAR

PERRO62 said:


> Although there were issues with turning people away, we should be very greatful that Torres Empire took it upon themselves to bring such a bad ass huge show of the highest caliber to LA.... The Fire Marshal was a dick and if you were a trophies, you saw them crowding people in putting up barcades. Cant blame TE for loosing their wall space by the fire marsha. Hopefully, next time, there won't be X Games and Porn Conv. there which will allow more room for cars, trailer parking ect.... The staff were very respectful and tried hard to accomodate everyone including us. MUCH PROPS FOR THEIR EFFORTS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

Great Show.

The Price for the Tickets were right on at $20.00 per adult.

Las Vegs SuperShow will be $40.00 per adult Ouch!!!!


----------



## JDIECAST

ON BEHALF OF UNIQUE DIECAST WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM COOKIE TIM AND ALL TORRES EMPIRE CREW FOR PUTTING ON ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IF NOT THE BEST IN LA WE WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT TORRES EMPIRE NO MATTER WERE YOUR SHOWS WILL BE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW. LOTS OF NICE CARS.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

WEEKEND TOYZ said:


> fo sure been since 1988 the last L.A. SUPER SHOW WHEN LOWRIDER (ALBERTO LOPEZ) ALL EVERYONE CAN DO IS COMPLAIN FIRST COME FIRST SERVE YOU KNOW THE L.A. SUPER SHOW CAN EVEN HAVE A TURN OUT OF OVER 1500+ CARS IF THEY HAD THE SPACE THEY WOULD HAVE DONE IT GIVE THEM A BREAK "MARCELLA & SAM BROUGHT BACK THE L.A. SUPER SHOW" IF YOU WANT IT TO RETURN THAN STOP COMPLAINING THEY FIGURE THE BUGS OUT FOR NEXT YEAR.....


I bet Sam and his crew worked there ass of to bust this. show support and the positives don't concentrate on the bad.keep them pictures coming rides and girls please


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Even more than your car USO I like that you a HUMBLED individual ..... :h5: your car and club looked great !!!!!!!


----------



## rightwire

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/the59999999999999999999040.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/the59999999999999999999003.jpg


----------



## FERNANDOZ

WEEKEND TOYZ said:


> fo sure been since 1988 the last L.A. SUPER SHOW WHEN LOWRIDER (ALBERTO LOPEZ) ALL EVERYONE CAN DO IS COMPLAIN FIRST COME FIRST SERVE YOU KNOW THE L.A. SUPER SHOW CAN EVEN HAVE A TURN OUT OF OVER 1500+ CARS IF THEY HAD THE SPACE THEY WOULD HAVE DONE IT GIVE THEM A BREAK "MARCELLA & SAM BROUGHT BACK THE L.A. SUPER SHOW" IF YOU WANT IT TO RETURN THAN STOP COMPLAINING THEY FIGURE THE BUGS OUT FOR NEXT YEAR.....


Well said.


----------



## Blue Gum

:thumbsup: top notch cars!


----------



## Johnny562

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> why dont everyone stop fuckin complaining man it was the first time im sure they will fix it next year if they come back we finally get a show back in la with the baddest cars and everyone is bitching



Agreed!!!


----------



## IMPNRIVI

Imperials Car Club had a great time at the show. Looking forward to it next year! More photos of the show on our Facebook page later today.


----------



## HIGHTONE

We had a great time at this historical show. I have no complaints and I did not even bother to go to see if I won anything because I was having a good time talking to cool people and that meant more to me.


----------



## TRU*SA*67

Marsellus said:


> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.
> 
> anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!


_PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U NO THE RULES ON LAYITLOW......._


----------



## Elite64

El Rey the night before we took it to LA.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

The best show ive been to. sorry to hear about some not getting there vehicles in hopefully next year they will have two floors of vehicles.The show was worth the trip indoors AC was keeping everyone cool so many nice cars seeing family there.cant wait till next year.


----------



## gordo86

:thumbsup: bring it back


----------



## bigtroubles1

rareclass took home first place luxury street ... didnt get a pic cuz the setup wasnt complete on fri .


----------



## NastyBoy

I didn't realize all that had happened behind the scenes. I feel bad for all the peeps that got turned away and got let-down... not cool. Sadly, it is the nature of the beast. 
We covered another event the same day and the same story surfaced. People are annoyed at the event hosts cuz they let too many cars in. Although its a different type of show, the participants are the ones who feel they didn't get their money's worth.
So at the end, for those who made it to the show; thank you for the great looking high-caliber eye candy you provided with all your hard work and dedication!
For those who didn't make it in; I honestly hope the event hosts make things right with you, your family and club. I've been in your shoes before, and it'll take me days before I can stop seeing red; regardless of what anyone says. 

We took almost 1000 pics yesterday, trying to make sure we captured everyone's car. If we didn't, we're sorry... too much walking and picture taking for a pair of gordos! LoL
































































Like I said, if you guys got time and want to see the show, *there's almost 1000 pics here!

*-Tony*

http://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab*http://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1abhttp://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab


----------



## USMC59

www.1503Photo.com


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

bigtroubles1 said:


> rareclass took home first place luxury street ... didnt get a pic cuz the setup wasnt complete on fri .


let me ask you this dog did they put the glass house in street


----------



## bigtroubles1

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> let me ask you this dog did they put the glass house in street


i can find out bro. i wrked the day of show and these pics are from fri setup... y whats up..
prez says mild


----------



## OMAR760

artkrime said:


> www.1503Photo.com


Great Video!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

my personal opinion...this show was shitting on the supershow. the quality of cars that came out was unbelievable. LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, MAJESTICS and ELITE's lineups were shutting it down! again...this is just my own opinion.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

bigtroubles1 said:


> i can find out bro. i wrked the day of show and these pics are from fri setup... y whats up..


JUST WANNA TO SEE CUZ LOTS OF PEOPLE SAY THE JUDGING WAS A LIL MESS THATS ALL WELL THE 70S AND 80S AND 90S CLASS


----------



## DIPPINIT

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> DIPPINIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Even more than your car USO I like that you a HUMBLED individual ..... :h5: your car and club looked great !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks USO, always cool to kick it with friends. Your car and club looked great also. I couldn't keep my daughter away from the baloons on your palm trees:biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay_drop

i wasnt there so its hard for me to say much, but i feel that if there is limited space only turn table cars should have 20X20 spots...just my 2 cents


----------



## swangin68

I think there should be a limit for entrys per club. Or we all join the top 4 or 5 clubs in l.a. then we will get in...


----------



## IMPNRIVI

A few more pics from Sunday.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> why dont everyone stop fuckin complaining man it was the first time im sure they will fix it next year if they come back we finally get a show back in la with the baddest cars and everyone is bitching


ITS ALL DONE AND OVER BUT WHAT IF YOU DROVE TO VEGAS AND THEY TURNED YOU AND YOU CREW AWAY! AND IT'S NOT THERE FIRST SHOW!


----------



## bigtroubles1

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> JUST WANNA TO SEE CUZ LOTS OF PEOPLE SAY THE JUDGING WAS A LIL MESS THATS ALL WELL THE 70S AND 80S AND 90S CLASS


oh ok ya tha glass is nice but hey cant win at all the shows .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ROBLEDO said:


> my personal opinion...this show was shitting on the supershow. the quality of cars that came out was unbelievable. LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, MAJESTICS and ELITE's lineups were shutting it down! again...this is just my own opinion.


_*X70,000*_:nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964

ROBLEDO said:


> my personal opinion...this show was shitting on the supershow. the quality of cars that came out was unbelievable. LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, MAJESTICS and ELITE's lineups were shutting it down! again...*this is just my own opinion*.



Thanks for letting us know the words you're typing are your opinions and not anybody else's, that was very helpful.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

OMAR TRECE said:


> ITS ALL DONE AND OVER BUT WHAT IF YOU DROVE TO VEGAS AND THEY TURNED YOU AND YOU CREW AWAY! AND IT'S NOT THERE FIRST SHOW!


THATS WHY YOU GET THERE EARLY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

OMAR TRECE said:


> ITS ALL DONE AND OVER BUT WHAT IF YOU DROVE TO VEGAS AND THEY TURNED YOU AND YOU CREW AWAY! AND IT'S NOT THERE FIRST SHOW!


AND IT IS THERE FIRST SHOW AT THE CONVENTION CENTER DOG BUT HOPE THEY COME BACK NEXT YEAR AND THEY FIX ALL THERE PROBLEMS


----------



## OMAR TRECE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THATS WHY YOU GET THERE EARLY


SO SATURDAY NOON IS NOT EARLY WE ARE LOCAL BRO THEY LET THE BIG DOGS IN ON THURSDAY JUST GIVE SOMEONE A CALL QUE NO!
THE SHOW WAS THE BEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO BUT IF WAS TURNED AWAY I WOULD TAKE IT OUT ON THE PROMOTERS NOT LAPD OR LAFD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ROBLEDO said:


> my personal opinion...this show was shitting on the supershow. the quality of cars that came out was unbelievable. LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, MAJESTICS and ELITE's lineups were shutting it down! again...this is just my own opinion.


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 AND YOU DO HAVE IT RIGHT


----------



## OMAR TRECE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> AND IT IS THERE FIRST SHOW AT THE CONVENTION CENTER DOG BUT HOPE THEY COME BACK NEXT YEAR AND THEY FIX ALL THERE PROBLEMS


YOU KNOW BRO I WILL VOLUNTER MY TWO WEEKS TO MAKE SHIT RIGHT LA IS THE PLACE JUST HAVE SOME LOCAL SOCAL GUY'S HELP OUT !


----------



## Bird

ROBLEDO said:


> my personal opinion...this show was shitting on the supershow. the quality of cars that came out was unbelievable. LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, MAJESTICS and ELITE's lineups were shutting it down! again...this is just my own opinion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909

View attachment 343017
View attachment 343022
View attachment 343025
View attachment 343026
View attachment 343028
View attachment 343029
View attachment 343018
View attachment 343019
View attachment 343021


----------



## elspock84

TRU*SA*67 said:


> _PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U NO THE RULES ON LAYITLOW......._


:werd: x2


----------



## HYDRO909




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IM HAPPY ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA MADE IT THIS GROUP OF GUY'S WORKED HARD FOR 3 WEEKS AND THEY CAME OUT HARD VC TTT

IMG_4082 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4073 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4071 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4070 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4066 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4064 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4058 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4054 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Marsellus

TRU*SA*67 said:


> _PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U NO THE RULES ON LAYITLOW......._


i dont have them,, they on my homie's cell phone. she sent him the photos and i just saw them on there. trust me mayne, u not missing anything...... anybody who know what she look like know she not all that

i saw better lookin girls at the bikini contest yesterday at the show!!!!anybody see that contest???? it was the most disgusting thing i ever seen in my life. that dj was playin the songs way to long for those fugly girls. lmao :barf:


----------



## HYDRO909




----------



## *Mz_Sexia*

Just wanted to stop by and let everyone know I thought this event was remarkable and I'm glad I got to be a part of it and see all the beautiful cars that came out. I feel horrible for the people who got assed out and mistreated because in the end all you wanted to do was show your car and enjoy this unique event. I wish you all better times in the future and I do hope Torres Empire finds a way to make it right. 

Otherwise, I'm thankful for all the things that did happen to go right to give L.A. a show of this magnitude. Spectator attendance was low and no one could tell me what the show hours were, better promotion and organization is needed, loose ends need to be tied up. Overall a success!

Hope a lot of you got a free San Manuel Casino calendar with yours truly on the cover. Their pattywagon was outside near the vendors :]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

OMAR TRECE said:


> SO SATURDAY NOON IS NOT EARLY WE ARE LOCAL BRO THEY LET THE BIG DOGS IN ON THURSDAY JUST GIVE SOMEONE A CALL QUE NO!
> THE SHOW WAS THE BEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO BUT IF WAS TURNED AWAY I WOULD TAKE IT OUT ON THE PROMOTERS NOT LAPD OR LAFD


they let them in on friday they called us to go in on friday also but alot of us had to work but we did choose to move in on sat at 9 but we didnt get in till 1 but hopefully they can fix all this next year


----------



## 4_PLAY!

.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU KNOW BRO I WILL VOLUNTER MY TWO WEEKS TO MAKE SHIT RIGHT LA IS THE PLACE JUST HAVE SOME LOCAL SOCAL GUY'S HELP OUT !


----------



## The Supreme Plate




----------



## The Supreme Plate

http://supremeplate.blogspot.com/2011/08/lowrider-show-los-angeles-convention.html


----------



## chef

well all i know is LA GENTE CC had a great time and is looking foword to next years show , maricella helped us out alot and much props to her and torres for bring the show to the birth place of lowriding big bad LOS ANGELES :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

El Aztec Pride said:


> Marsellus said:
> 
> 
> 
> marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.
> 
> anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> :fool2: ALLLLLRIDE!!!! POST IT UP BRATHAAA!! LOL!! :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRU*SA*67

Marsellus said:


> i dont have them,, they on my homie's cell phone. she sent him the photos and i just saw them on there. trust me mayne, u not missing anything...... anybody who know what she look like know she not all that
> 
> i saw better lookin girls at the bikini contest yesterday at the show!!!!anybody see that contest???? it was the most disgusting thing i ever seen in my life. that dj was playin the songs way to long for those fugly girls. lmao :barf:


I WAS DER YESTERDAY N SATURDAY,N MET HER WOULD JUSS WANA C EM........


----------



## BIGJOE619

ANYONE HAVE VIDEO OR PIX OF THE HOP...


----------



## RareClass

1st place luxury street RARECLASS IE


----------



## RareClass




----------



## GT~PLATING

IN MY OWN OPINION THIS SHOW IS GOING INTO THE HISTORY.....SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF DID WHATEVER POSSIBLE TO TO TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEMS AND DIDNT TUCK THEIR TALE LIKE OTHER SHOWS. ITS EASY FOR PEOPLE TO JUMP THE GUN AND START POSTING NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE SHOW BUT WHAT THEY DONT REALIZE IS THE OBSTACLES THAT SAM, MARCELLA AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW HAD TOO GO THROUGH TOO GET THIS SHOW TOO HAPPEN. GOD MOTHAFUCKEN DAMN CAN SOMEONE GIVE HOMIE HIS PROPS FOR PULLING THIS SHIT OFF. WE ALL KNOW YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY BUT IF SHIT IS SOLD OUT AND DONE AND THE FIRE MARSHALL COMES THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKES THE SPOTS WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO DO. AS FAR AS I KNOW COUPLE HOMIES GOT THERE MONEY BACK FREE BRACELETS AND WERE STILL ALLOWED TO SHOW OUTSIDE WHICH IS BETTER THAN NOTHING.

SHIT AS FAR AS I KNOW GOODTIMES C.C. GIVES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALONG WITH MAJOR PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW... A JOB WELL DONE HOMIES.......


----------



## KingDingALing

hotstuff5964 said:


> Thanks for letting us know the words you're typing are your opinions and not anybody else's, that was very helpful.


 lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GT~PLATING said:


> IN MY OWN OPINION THIS SHOW IS GOING INTO THE HISTORY.....SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF DID WHATEVER POSSIBLE TO TO TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEMS AND DIDNT TUCK THEIR TALE LIKE OTHER SHOWS. ITS EASY FOR PEOPLE TO JUMP THE GUN AND START POSTING NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE SHOW BUT WHAT THEY DONT REALIZE IS THE OBSTACLES THAT SAM, MARCELLA AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW HAD TOO GO THROUGH TOO GET THIS SHOW TOO HAPPEN. GOD MOTHAFUCKEN DAMN CAN SOMEONE GIVE HOMIE HIS PROPS FOR PULLING THIS SHIT OFF. WE ALL KNOW YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY BUT IF SHIT IS SOLD OUT AND DONE AND THE FIRE MARSHALL COMES THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKES THE SPOTS WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO DO. AS FAR AS I KNOW COUPLE HOMIES GOT THERE MONEY BACK FREE BRACELETS AND WERE STILL ALLOWED TO SHOW OUTSIDE WHICH IS BETTER THAN NOTHING.
> 
> SHIT AS FAR AS I KNOW GOODTIMES C.C. GIVES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALONG WITH MAJOR PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW... A JOB WELL DONE HOMIES.......


 x2 HOPE IT COMES BACC NEXT YEAR BIG PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE REST OF THE PEOPLE WHO MADE THIS A SUCCESS :h5:


----------



## GT~PLATING

P.E. PREZ said:


> x2 HOPE IT COMES BACC NEXT YEAR BIG PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE REST OF THE PEOPLE WHO MADE THIS A SUCCESS :h5:


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING THE HOMIE PULLED IT OFF AFTER HE WAS TOLD HE WOULDNT BE ABLE TOO......:worship: THEY GOT GOODTIMES CC SUPPORT AND WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE......


----------



## ROBLEDO

hotstuff5964 said:


> Thanks for letting us know the words you're typing are your opinions and not anybody else's, that was very helpful.


....not sure if you're being a smart ass or not but either way your welcome!


----------



## ROBLEDO

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 AND YOU DO HAVE IT RIGHT


yes i do! but you know....sometimes when i do, haters are gonna hate!


----------



## HYDRO909

GT~PLATING said:


> IN MY OWN OPINION THIS SHOW IS GOING INTO THE HISTORY.....SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF DID WHATEVER POSSIBLE TO TO TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEMS AND DIDNT TUCK THEIR TALE LIKE OTHER SHOWS. ITS EASY FOR PEOPLE TO JUMP THE GUN AND START POSTING NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE SHOW BUT WHAT THEY DONT REALIZE IS THE OBSTACLES THAT SAM, MARCELLA AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW HAD TOO GO THROUGH TOO GET THIS SHOW TOO HAPPEN. GOD MOTHAFUCKEN DAMN CAN SOMEONE GIVE HOMIE HIS PROPS FOR PULLING THIS SHIT OFF. WE ALL KNOW YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY BUT IF SHIT IS SOLD OUT AND DONE AND THE FIRE MARSHALL COMES THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKES THE SPOTS WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO DO. AS FAR AS I KNOW COUPLE HOMIES GOT THERE MONEY BACK FREE BRACELETS AND WERE STILL ALLOWED TO SHOW OUTSIDE WHICH IS BETTER THAN NOTHING.
> 
> SHIT AS FAR AS I KNOW GOODTIMES C.C. GIVES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALONG WITH MAJOR PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW... A JOB WELL DONE HOMIES.......



finally some one that relizes what went into this show to have it!


----------



## TonyO

No love for the bikes up in here? :nosad:


----------



## six 2

GT~PLATING said:


> IN MY OWN OPINION THIS SHOW IS GOING INTO THE HISTORY.....SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF DID WHATEVER POSSIBLE TO TO TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEMS AND DIDNT TUCK THEIR TALE LIKE OTHER SHOWS. ITS EASY FOR PEOPLE TO JUMP THE GUN AND START POSTING NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE SHOW BUT WHAT THEY DONT REALIZE IS THE OBSTACLES THAT SAM, MARCELLA AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW HAD TOO GO THROUGH TOO GET THIS SHOW TOO HAPPEN. GOD MOTHAFUCKEN DAMN CAN SOMEONE GIVE HOMIE HIS PROPS FOR PULLING THIS SHIT OFF. WE ALL KNOW YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY BUT IF SHIT IS SOLD OUT AND DONE AND THE FIRE MARSHALL COMES THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKES THE SPOTS WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO DO. AS FAR AS I KNOW COUPLE HOMIES GOT THERE MONEY BACK FREE BRACELETS AND WERE STILL ALLOWED TO SHOW OUTSIDE WHICH IS BETTER THAN NOTHING.
> 
> SHIT AS FAR AS I KNOW GOODTIMES C.C. GIVES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALONG WITH MAJOR PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW... A JOB WELL DONE HOMIES.......


WELL SAID HOMIE. THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK FO SHO. WE ALL SHOWED THAT WE CAN BRING THIS SHIT BACK TO L.A. AND CHILL AS ONE BIG FAMILY WITH NO DRAMA. SAM MUCH PROPS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

GT~PLATING said:


> IN MY OWN OPINION THIS SHOW IS GOING INTO THE HISTORY.....SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF DID WHATEVER POSSIBLE TO TO TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEMS AND DIDNT TUCK THEIR TALE LIKE OTHER SHOWS. ITS EASY FOR PEOPLE TO JUMP THE GUN AND START POSTING NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE SHOW BUT WHAT THEY DONT REALIZE IS THE OBSTACLES THAT SAM, MARCELLA AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW HAD TOO GO THROUGH TOO GET THIS SHOW TOO HAPPEN. GOD MOTHAFUCKEN DAMN CAN SOMEONE GIVE HOMIE HIS PROPS FOR PULLING THIS SHIT OFF. WE ALL KNOW YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY BUT IF SHIT IS SOLD OUT AND DONE AND THE FIRE MARSHALL COMES THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKES THE SPOTS WHAT ARE THEY SUPPOSE TO DO. AS FAR AS I KNOW COUPLE HOMIES GOT THERE MONEY BACK FREE BRACELETS AND WERE STILL ALLOWED TO SHOW OUTSIDE WHICH IS BETTER THAN NOTHING.
> 
> SHIT AS FAR AS I KNOW GOODTIMES C.C. GIVES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALONG WITH MAJOR PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE CREW... A JOB WELL DONE HOMIES.......


who knows....maybe next year they'll check the dates of the convention center and not pick a date when theirs something like a porn convention going on, on the other side of the wall. that way, they can get both sides. but i agree...it was still a great turnout. it was nothing like that street low debacle earlier this year. 

















again...just my opinion hotstuff5964!


----------



## GT~PLATING

six 2 said:


> WELL SAID HOMIE. THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK FO SHO. WE ALL SHOWED THAT WE CAN BRING THIS SHIT BACK TO L.A. AND CHILL AS ONE BIG FAMILY WITH NO DRAMA. SAM MUCH PROPS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE.....WE HAD NO DRAMA IT WAS A FAMILY ORIENTED SHOW......NOT EVEN A PUSH AND SHOVE LIKE MOST OTHER SHOWS. LIKE I SAID BEFORE MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT FOR SAM AND THE CREW FOR PULLING THIS OFF......


----------



## GT~PLATING

ROBLEDO said:


> who knows....maybe next year they'll check the dates of the convention center and not pick a date when theirs something like a porn convention going on, on the other side of the wall. that way, they can get both sides. but i agree...it was still a great turnout. it was nothing like that street low debacle earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...just my opinion hotstuff5964!


I AINT COMPLAINING ON THAT ONE.....KEEP IT FAMILY AND THEN GO NEXT DOOR AND MAKE IT XRATED LOL....:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

SkysDaLimit said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE, I'M NOT ONE TO COMPLAIN AND START TROUBLE, BUT WHAT HAPPENED TONITE WAS A FRAUD...
> - I *PREREGISTERED* 20 CARS FROM MY CAR CLUB (ILLUSTRIOUS CC) BACK IN *JANUARY* FOR THIS EVENT.
> - PLANNED OUR ENTIRE YEAR AROUND THIS *MANDATORY* EVENT.
> - RECIEVED CONFIRMATION *IN JUNE* FROM MARCELLA.
> 
> View attachment 342489
> 
> 
> - GOT A PHONE CALL FROM THE HEAD JUDGE MARIO MONDAY WITH A MOVE IN TIME OF *7:30PM SATURDAY* AFTER REQUESTING A FRIDAY MOVE IN
> - THE PLAN WAS TO MEET AT 5PM AND CARAVAN TO DOWNTOWN LA BY 6:30PM, GET IN AND ENJOY TOMORROWS SHOW!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY REPORT FROM TODAYS EVENTS!!!
> 
> - *10:00AM* SENT SOMEONE TO BUY 10 EXTRA WRISTBANDS ($150) FOR FAMILY JUST IN CASE THEY SOLD OUT!!
> - *2:15PM* GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A FELLOW RIDER SAYING THE SHOW WAS ALMOST FULL AND *RUMOR* WAS THAT PEOPLE WOULD GET TURNED AWAY!!!!
> - *2:16PM* IMMEDIATELY CALLED AND TEXTED MARCELA ABOUT THE RUMOR TO NO REPLY
> - *2:30PM* CALLED A FEW BUDDIES THAT WERE IN LINE TO ASK AROUND, WAS TOLD BY STAFF THAT *PRE-REG WERE A GAURENTEE
> *- *3:00PM* CALLED A FEW MORE BUDDIES THAT WERE SCHEDULED AT 2PM/5PM/7PM AND NO ONE WAS WARNED OF THE ISSUE
> - *5:00PM* 20+ MEMBERS WITH CAR/TRAILERS/TOW TRUKS/ AND SUPPORTING VEHICLES ARRIVE AT MY SHOP IN PARAMOUNT FROM LOS ANGELES, ORANGE COUNTY, AND INLAND EMPIRE
> - *7:00PM* ARRIVE AT THE CONVENTION CENTER TO JOIN THE PARTY, AT LEAST 60+ PREREGISTERED CARS LINED UP BEHIND US!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE GOT INSTEAD!!! LOTS OF SECURITY AND CLOSED GATE !!!! NO STAFF INFORMING US OF ANYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:30PM* HAD TO INFORM MY MEMBERS THAT THE SHOW I PROMISED THEM WOULD HAPPEN WITHOUT US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *7:40PM* AFTER WALKING AHEAD THROUGH 50+PREREGISTERED CARS TO FIND THE REGISTRATION TENT, ALL I FIND IS THIS, NO CARS MOVING IN, MORE SECURITY, AND WISPERS OF MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:45PM* FOUND A STAFFER THAT WAS TRYING TO HELP AND DO HIS JOB, BUT IT WAS PURE CONFUSION!!! WAS TOLD ALL PRE-REGISTRATIONS FORMS WERE HANDWRITTEN AND NOT ON A COMPUTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-7:50PM* FINALLY FOUND MARCELLA GIVING BS ANSWERS ABOUT FINDING MORE SPOTS FOR US, INSTEAD OF LETTING US KNOW THE TRUTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*7:55PM* GOT FUSTRATED AND WANTED A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM MARCELLA BEFORE SHE ABANDONED SHIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:00PM* WENT BACK TO MY CAR AND HAD TO LET THE OTHER RYDERS IN LINE KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON, NO STAFF/MARCELLA/SECURITY LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:30PM* CARS STILL ARRIVING EXPECTING TO GET IN THE SHOW, LITERALLY CLEANING THE CARS AND WAITING!! FELT LIKE DECK E ON THE TITANIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:35PM* I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY STREET CAR GETTING IN THE SHOW, BUT A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS ATTRACTS GOOD PEOPLE THAT PUT ALOT MORE THAN ME INTO THIS AND GOT LEFT HANGING HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:45PM* WENT BACK TO REGISTRATION TENT WITH A DOZEN OTHER CLUBS WAITING TO GET SOME COPENSATION FROM MARCELLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-8:50PM* PEOPLE STILL WAITING TO GET IN OR FOR MARCELLA TO COME BACK, BUT MOST SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND START LEAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8:55PM* GOT BULLIED BY THE FIREMARSHAL WHEN I ASKED HIM FOR AN UPDATE, DIDN'T WANT TO LOSE MY CAMERA TO HIS SECURITY WHEN HE SAID NO VIDEO!!
> 
> *9:00PM* WENT ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE INSIDE THE HALL. FOUND MORE CONFUSION AND RUNAROUND ANSWERS, THEN A MAD DASH TO GET CARS IN BEFORE THE FIREMARSHALL CLOSED THE DOOR.(NO MARCELLA TO BE FOUND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:05PM* LEFT THE ARENA CAUSE MY CLUB MEMBERS SAID THE COPS ARRIVED TO GET OUR CARS OFF VENICE BLVD. FOUND SOME HOMIES FROM CERTIFIED RYDERS THAT ARRIVED AT 3PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:10PM* GOT BACK TO THE REGISTRATION AREA TO FIND AN EMPTY PARKING LOT, EVERYONE HAD TO GO HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:15PM* GOT IN MY CAR TO LEAVE, A FEW GUYS STILL AROUND STILL TRYING TO GET ANYWAY POSSIBLE. RYDERS LEFT ORGANIZING THEMSELVES!!! ON THE STREET!!! AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE HOME OF THE LAKERS AND THE XGAMES IN MAJOR TRAFFIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10:00PM* GOT HOME TO TYPE MY EXPERIENCE UP!!
> *11:30PM* GOT A CALL FROM TORRES STAFFER JESSE ASKING US IF WE WERE GOING TO RETURN TOMORROW MORNING AT 6AM TO MOVE IN. I SAID NOPE, CAN I GET A REFUND. HE PROMISED TO GIVE US ONE IF I STOPPED BY THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> ***** PROPS TO THE STAFF FOR FOLLOWING UP AND TRYING 110% TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE IN, BUT I HAVE TO GIVE A THUMBS DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE THAT *KNEW TOO MANY CARS WERE COMING AND SAID NOTHING BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER *THIS MOVE-IN *****
> *
> ****UNFORTUNATLY A REFUND WONT COVER GAS SPENT, TRAILERS RENTED, TOW TRUCKS BORROWED, HOTELS BOOKED, ETC ****
> *
> **** *AND A COMPENSATION WRISTBAND TO A SHOW THAT *WE PAID TO GET CARS INTO* FROM WILL NOT COVER THE EMBARESSMENT WE EXPERIENCED TODAY *****


:shocked:


----------



## 65ragrider

This show was one of the best shows I've been in so many beutiful cars to see props to Sam and to all car clubs for bringing some of their best cars hope they bring it back next year Good Times c.c will be there to support.


----------



## ROBLEDO

GT~PLATING said:


> I AINT COMPLAINING ON THAT ONE.....KEEP IT FAMILY AND THEN GO NEXT DOOR AND MAKE IT XRATED LOL....:thumbsup:


yeah i hear you... hahaha


----------



## KingDingALing

marcocutty said:


> View attachment 342735


 that's a badass mural


----------



## ke miras

Bad ass show period!!!!!! Despite all the drama that people are talking about. No show is ever perfect. And yeah if it was me that got jacked hell yeah I'd be pissed. But I'd get over it and make the best of a bad situation. Props to all the clubs that put it down this weekend. It was a great blend of old and new. Hope you guys are able to make this an annual stop. Peace Out.


----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## rag61

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 AND YOU DO HAVE IT RIGHT


 Totally agree! Supershow can't touch it! Know where my 58 will be next year!!!!I thought the show went very well!


----------



## rag61

Elite64 said:


> El Rey the night before we took it to LA.


 El Rey nothing came close!!! Good job !!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

Im all the way in miami and i believe that with all the happening around, ( the adult com thing and xgames ) they probably didnt expect all of what was coming from the streets of l.a. The tprres empire only have dealt with texas i believe and to come to the motherland of lowriding and having everyone in l.a. wanting a show back in their backyard. I believe they pulled off a strong show. From all the negative things ive heard is was really the fire marshall.... I hope they do, do it again so imcan go enjoy the high quality of all these cars. And thank them for letting lifestlye car club so all their historical cars..


----------



## rag61

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Well said! Dippin ! I know where my ride will be next year !!!!


----------



## rag61

Would like to say this show impressed me being family oriented the children had plenty to do! Didn't see anyone getting out of the way! Great show!!!!


----------



## RI82REGAL

1ST PLACE FULL LUX CUSTOM ROYAL IMAGE COPPERTONE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

This was the best show all year and i will be going to all of the torres empire shows he throws the best shows and hops thanks sam for these shows u be have we all know how hard it is and what u go through to have these shows for us i want to say thanks alot sam u know u got my support as well as my club GT !!!! Keep it going sam


----------



## plumjuc




----------



## Barba

rag61 said:


> Well said! Dippin ! I know where my ride will be next year !!!!


HEY JOHNY, GLAD YOU MADE IT! ENJOYED YOU AND GEORGETTES COMPANY....I PROMISE NEXT YEAR I WILL HAVE MY GPS IN THE TRUCK.....LOL!!! TALK TO YOU SOON!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GLAD 2 HAVE A SHOW BACK IN L.A. THANKS SAM AND STAFF FOR PULLING THIS OFF THIS SHOW CAN ONLY GET BETTER BY THE YEAR THIS PLACE WILL ALWAYS SELL OUT NO MATTER WHAT IT WAS THE PLACE 2 BE GOOD TIMES CC THANKS EVERYONE FOR KEEPING IT DRAMA FREE SO THEY CAN BRING IT BACK NEXT YEAR !!! BY FAR THE BEST SHOW I HAVE ATTENDED HIGH CALIBUR CARS WERE IN THE HOUSE PROPS 2 ALL CAR CLUBS CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR .....


----------



## sassoaz

to the people that got offended by my comments on the fat chicks, sorry but not everyone is into that type of chick, ,when I started going to shows in the late 80s and early to mid 90s, the models took pride in themselves, so I'm used to models looking a certain way,back then, the shows were all around good, good cars, chiks and atmosphere.


----------



## Jack Bauer

swangin68 said:


> I think there should be a limit for entrys per club. Or we all join the top 4 or 5 clubs in l.a. then we will get in...


Or...you could shut the fuck up and quit the bullshit disses at the clubs that have turned you away from joining. You already said you didn't go to the show. So GTFO and STFU.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

rag61 said:


> Totally agree! Supershow can't touch it! Know where my 58 will be next year!!!!I thought the show went very well!


NICE MEETING YOU JOHNNY


----------



## screwed up loco

first big all lowrider show in LA since BLVD mag's back in '03 and '04 at the sports arena. I think this show blew both of those shows out of the water!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_BIG PROPS TO ALL THE BAD ASS RAMFLAS!!!!!
WE ALL GOT ONE THING IN COMMON.....THE LUV FOR LOWRIDING!!!!
WHICH MAKES US ONE HUGE FAMILIA!!!!
UNITED WE'RE STRONG.... 
BUT TOGETHER WE'RE UNSTOPABLE!!!!!!

*This Wednesday we're posting the best of the best on our website!!!!!!

*


















More than just a car club website....
Lowrider pic's! Lowrider hopping video! Lowrider Links! Tons of car show flyers! http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

GOODTIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR IF TORRES EMPIRE BRINGS THIS EVENT BACK TO LA, IN 20 PLUS YEARS NO ONE WAS ABLE TO DO THIS SO YOU BEST BELIEVE THIS WAS NO EASY TASK IN A PERFECT WORLD EVERYTHING WOULD HAVE WENT PERFECT BUT IN REAL LIFE SHIT HAPPENS WE LEARN AND MAKE IT BETTER ...SAM COULD HAVE THROWN THIS SHOW IN BERDO LIKE LAST YEAR BUT HE TOOK ON A CHALLENGE THAT SO MANY THOUGHT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN LET'S GIVE THE MAN PROPS FOR THAT HE DID THAT , IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY HE COULD OF JUST AS EASILY BEEN HANDING OUT 100.00 BILLS IN ENVELOPES AT THE DOOR AND SOMEONE WOULD OF COMPLAINED ABOUT THE FUKEN COLOR OF THE ENVELOPE :thumbsdown: .... SAM AND MARCELLA YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB AND WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.




AND BY THE WAY WTF DO NUDE PICS OF ANYONE HAVE TO DO WITH THE SHOW ?


----------



## juanp66

nothing but heavy hitters........


----------



## young neff

i would like to thank sam for pulling of the impossibile , one of the biggest shows of the year and will always be remembered 
and just know goodtimes cc will allways have your back homie. not even the super show can touch this show like i said thanks sam 
and keep doing your thang homie.


----------



## Heights

We need way more shows like that wher I can bring my kids and do ther thing with the jumpper hope they do it next year and I can count on it , it would b bigger and better... For all u guys that wher not Abel to show ur cars don't blame Sam and his crew it waz the fire marshall......every one learns from ther mistake !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48221

Jack Bauer said:


> Or...you could shut the fuck up and quit the bullshit disses at the clubs that have turned you away from joining. You already said you didn't go to the show. So GTFO and STFU.


:rant::roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


car looked great b, was looking for u but didnt see u, maybe next time


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> 1st alberts 63 from elite And i think 3rd was from majestics 63


63 ht from delano


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK THIS PIC WHILE WE WHERE SETTING UP!!!! GREAT SHOW!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

TTT for Torres Empire


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## H0PSH0P

Originally Posted by *Marsellus*  
marcella is a idiot i don't know why torres empire put her in charge!!!! she has no experience in puttin together a show and shes too busy lookin at her self in the mirror thinking she hot shit. my friend got pix from her she sent him from her cell phone in da nude. why she sending shit like that???? unprofessional.

anyway see u guys on the shaw after the show!!!!!!!!!



:wow:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> rightwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very well deserved. this car was very detailed the da albas set the bar. congratulations albert and the elite crew:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 30 minutes just looking this car over and over again. So many details and it wasn't a transformer.
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno: WHENS MARCELLA & HER CREW GONNA RESPOND 2 THUR OWN TOPIC, IS WHAT IM WONDERING!!!! :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:yes:


Bowtie Legacy said:


> 63 ht from delano


----------



## Title Winner 79

it was really packed


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

There are currently 109 users browsing this thread. (53 members and 56 guests)

*CAPRICHOSO86**
*swick-1*
*chrysler300*
*KINGFISH_CUSTOM209*
*Deucee D*
*KINFOKE'S FINEST*
*infamous62*
*CHINGON64*
*CALIBU*
*ChevySSJunky*
*LANDITO*
*BIG COUNTRY*
*harbor area 64 rag*
*FastFleetline*
*jajr*
*gentephx*
*PURO ORGULLO 89*
*og ron c*
*truscale*
*modeljunky*
*strictlybuissnessjr*
*BLAME ME*
*scooby*
*DIPPINIT*
*chevyman1962*
*Amahury760*
*RUBEZ310*
*spirit16*
*Elite64*
*CALLES94*
*MOE SWIFT-LA*
*juanp66*
*jojo67*
*Blue94cady*
*pharaohsie*
*Mr.Chop Top*
*909vert63*
*streetseen.com*
*Los Compadres*
*El Aztec Pride*
*serve_n_swerve*
*chevybomber*
*cherry 64*
*chepeloks77*
*juangotti*
*CHATO*
*Dusk til Dawn*
*groucho*
*Bowtie Legacy*
*Sir Lexxx*


----------



## bigtroubles1

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: WHENS MARCELLA & HER CREW GONNA RESPOND 2 THUR OWN TOPIC, IS WHAT IM WONDERING!!!! :dunno:


shes not ! they got all their money. now shes m.i.a


----------



## DIPPINIT

Bowtie Legacy said:


> car looked great b, was looking for u but didnt see u, maybe next time


Thanks, you should have called me


----------



## Skim

sassoaz said:


> to the people that got offended by my comments on the fat chicks, sorry but not everyone is into that type of chick, ,when I started going to shows in the late 80s and early to mid 90s, the models took pride in themselves, so I'm used to models looking a certain way,back then, the shows were all around good, good cars, chiks and atmosphere.


NO NEED TO APPOLOGIZE ABOUT THEM TORTAS HOMIE. I SEE THE SAME SHIT. NOWADAYS MOST THESE FAT BITCHES AT THE SHOWS TRY SO HARD TO LOOK SEXY WHEN THEY NEED TO LOOK INTO A GYM MEMBERSHIP :dunno:


----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## serve_n_swerve

one clean 59


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DIPPINIT said:


> I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


CONGRATULATIONS BRANDON CAR WAS LOOKING LIKE A MOVIE STAR. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Skim said:


> NO NEED TO APPOLOGIZE ABOUT THEM TORTAS HOMIE. I SEE THE SAME SHIT. NOWADAYS MOST THESE FAT BITCHES AT THE SHOWS TRY SO HARD TO LOOK SEXY WHEN THEY NEED TO LOOK INTO A GYM MEMBERSHIP :dunno:


Agreed, shit I hit the gym and I'm fucken tired after work. The problem is as soon as one of the big one's showed up in a bikini camera's were poppin like the paparaztzi. MZ Sexia was there though, looking hella nice.


----------



## jojo67

GREAT SHOW.......HOPE IT COMES BACK TO L.A. NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

i will be there with my car next yer to support torres empire:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

I have t say this was a very well planned show. to anyone who complanied no matter what a show of this magnitude will have some type of hang ups that will occur, Not to mention the challenges with the city and Law enforcement. I have to say Thank you to Sam, Marcella and Mario and anyone else that had a part of making this show a sucess. I look forward to the next one...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Also congrats to Albert Elite CC on his best of show with that killer 63. I know this was a long time coming for you Albert, well deserved...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## FastFleetline

great show..i was glad i could show my kids the OG lowriders like Dress to Kill,Penthouse,Las Vegas,etc.the car's i grow up dreaming about...and the new ride's like El Rey ,Darkside etc ...I do understand that they had to turn away lots of cars that pre paid. But hell thats a good problem, it shows how large our lowrider world really is.I would make the trip all over again to see the top lowriders from the past and today.......i hate when i go to a car show that has 10 show cars and a crap load of street car's.....i go to a show to see SHOW CAR'S....Not a damn 1998 pick-up with some 13's with a few lines on the side and scratches in the bed and dirt in the cab flying a plaque....park that shit outside and make room for the guys that put in the time and work into the car's.....So whats i'm trying to say is that this show was bad ass.....and i feel really bad for the guys that had TRUE SHOW CAR'S...


Long live the bombs


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Thanx T. E., can't wait for next year's show ! & BIGG PROPS FOR BRINGIN IT BACK TO L.A.!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

It seems like 56-57-58-59 drops grow on trees these days.


----------



## ricardo labrador

Skim said:


> NO NEED TO APPOLOGIZE ABOUT THEM TORTAS HOMIE. I SEE THE SAME SHIT. NOWADAYS MOST THESE FAT BITCHES AT THE SHOWS TRY SO HARD TO LOOK
> SEXY WHEN THEY NEED TO LOOK INTO A GYM MEMBERSHIP :dunno:


YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD SKIM :thumbsup:. I THINK THATS WHY I LEAVE MY CAMERA AT HOME.LMAO.BROWSED THREW SOME OF THE PIXS AND L.A BROUGHT OUT THE BIG GUNS.


----------



## ricardo labrador

serve_n_swerve said:


> Las Vegas...


LAS VEGAS WAS THERE!!!...REMEMBER THIS FROM WHEN I WAS KID. THIS IS WHAT GOT ME HOOKED...HANDS DOWN.WOW...NO MATTER WHICH WAY YOU LOOK QUALITY WAS EVERYWHERE.NICE SHOW. AND THANKS TO EVERYONE POSTING PIXS FOR PEEPS LIKE ME THAT COULNT MAKE IT OUT. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ricardo labrador

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


:h5: NICE PIXS MAN.


----------



## sideshowfour

I like this show better than vegas, torres empire put it down in LA


----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## 5viejitos1




----------



## TonyO

5viejitos1 said:


> View attachment 343376


:thumbsup:


----------



## wfclassics

Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
Had to fit all these dope ass Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes so don't get dizzy mayne!!...

LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## NastyBoy

TonyO said:


> No love for the bikes up in here? :nosad:


Bikes like these? 









Or you mean these?










Or maybe these?










We got them, you just gotta dig through all the pix we took on Sunday  If you missed the show there's shitload of show pics ~~!> http://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1abhttp://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.
*


----------



## implala66

marcocutty said:


> [/QUO
> 
> anyone has more pics of this car?????


----------



## koolaid365

SAM AND MARSELLUS U GUYS ARE THE SHIT HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW IN LA DO MORE WE ALL HAVE HATERS YOU GUYS ARE KEEPING LOWRIDER ALIVE I WILL HELP ALL I CAN KOOLAID :yes:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Great Show !! Simple Green had a GOOD time at the show, luckily I had no drama getting my spot indoors !! TTT for this historical event !! See you next year !!!!


----------



## CREEPIN

GREAT SHOW AND WELL WORTH THE TRIP TO LA. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. ORLANDO


----------



## ra8drfan

BEST SHOW I'VE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup: SUPERSHOW AINT GOT NOTHING ON THIS ONE,GOOD JOB TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.


:thumbsup: see you in Dallas with support from Majestics CC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.


----------



## droppedltd

:wow:


----------



## droppedltd

swangin68 said:


> I think there should be a limit for entrys per club. Or we all join the top 4 or 5 clubs in l.a. then we will get in...


that would be a horrible idea


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

*cant think of one other event iv been to to have that many cars(quality cars) at one single event.you got to see whats out,fresh rides that just got done,and cars that made history all in one....i give props to torres for puting this together something no other has been able to come close.for all the goods that came out of this the bads are just a bump in the road.cant wait for next year*:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THANK YOU GUYS FOR EVERYTHING ALL THE OVERWELMING PMS ON HERE EMAILS TEXTS AND PHONE CALLS I RECEIVED MEANS ALOT TO ME. WE CAN ONLY GET BETTER!!! *


koolaid365 said:


> SAM AND MARSELLUS U GUYS ARE THE SHIT HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW IN LA DO MORE WE ALL HAVE HATERS YOU GUYS ARE KEEPING LOWRIDER ALIVE I WILL HELP ALL I CAN KOOLAID :yes:





CREEPIN said:


> GREAT SHOW AND WELL WORTH THE TRIP TO LA. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. ORLANDO





ra8drfan said:


> BEST SHOW I'VE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup: SUPERSHOW AINT GOT NOTHING ON THIS ONE,GOOD JOB TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:





Skim said:


> :thumbsup: see you in Dallas with support from Majestics CC





smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:





87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> *cant think of one other event iv been to to have that many cars(quality cars) at one single event.you got to see whats out,fresh rides that just got done,and cars that made history all in one....i give props to torres for puting this together something no other has been able to come close.for all the goods that came out of this the bads are just a bump in the road.cant wait for next year*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Gracias a ti Marcella :worship::worship:


----------



## rolldawg213

good job marcella,great show:thumbsup:,LA GENTE wants to thank you for all your hard work,we know it wasn't easy


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Had a bad ass time, Bad Ass Ryde's, Back in L.A, Me and the family had a wonderfull time to be rememberd, Just to be part of a Bad Ass car show (HISTORY) Thanks to Torres for making this Bad Ass Car Show In L.A looking forward for next year can't wait....
:thumbsup:
ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

NOT SLEEPLING FOR 5 DAYS STRAIGHT WAS ALL WORTH IT 
IT CAN ONLY GET BETTER



djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias a ti Marcella :worship::worship:


*MUCH LOVE TO LA GENTE!!!!*


rolldawg213 said:


> good job marcella,great show:thumbsup:,LA GENTE wants to thank you for all your hard work,we know it wasn't easy


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> Had a bad ass time, Bad Ass Ryde's, Back in L.A, Me and the family had a wonderfull time to be rememberd, Just to be part of a Bad Ass car show (HISTORY) Thanks to Torres for making this Bad Ass Car Show In L.A looking forward for next year can't wait....
> :thumbsup:
> ONE BAD CREATION C.C


*MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ONE BAD CREATION IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU !!!!*


----------



## Uno Malo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ONE BAD CREATION !!!!*


It was a great show and you can count of us to be there next year again and again and again


----------



## newstyle_64

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> i will be there with my car next yer to support torres empire:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

very nice show.....beautiful rides.....had fun with my family. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## nobueno




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

......:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ONE BAD CREATION IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU !!!!*


 * ..."GOOD JOB MARCELLA FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE"...*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mr.glasshouse said:


> * ..."GOOD JOB MARCELLA FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE"...*


THANK YOU SO SO MUCH MR. GLASSHOUSE!!!!! WE CAN ONLY GET BETTER


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

MARCELLA, COULDNT GET ANY BETTER!!! YOU DID IT!!!! I KNOW THERE WERE SOME PROBLEMS AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF WILL MAKE IT RITE.. BUT, TALK IS CHEAP!! NO ONE HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE THE WAY SAM AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF HAVE. I KNOW IT TOOK A LOT OF MONEY, HEADACHES AND THEN SOME....THE PREMIER FAMILY IS GREATFULL OF WHAT ALL OF YOU HAVE DONE!!! THE LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS...WHAT HAPPENED IS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE DID SUCCESFULLY WHAT MANY HAVE ATTEMPTED AND FAILED!!! THE CITY OF ANGELS IS GREATFULL AND WE HAVE YOUR BACK!!!
CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR:worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Barba said:


> MARCELLA, COULDNT GET ANY BETTER!!! YOU DID IT!!!! I KNOW THERE WERE SOME PROBLEMS AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF WILL MAKE IT RITE.. BUT, TALK IS CHEAP!! NO ONE HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE THE WAY SAM AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF HAVE. I KNOW IT TOOK A LOT OF MONEY, HEADACHES AND THEN SOME....THE PREMIER FAMILY IS GREATFULL OF WHAT ALL OF YOU HAVE DONE!!! THE LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS...WHAT HAPPENED IS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE DID SUCCESFULLY WHAT MANY HAVE ATTEMPTED AND FAILED!!! THE CITY OF ANGELS IS GREATFULL AND WE HAVE YOUR BACK!!!
> CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR:worship:


*THANK YOU JOSE IT WAS GREAT FINALLY MEETING YOU IN PERSON. WE TOGETHER BROUGHT THE SUPERSHOW BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELES.*


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

______________ said:


> You are right. Not just anyone can thro show of this magnitude but when receiving preregistrations and u reached ur limit of 800 or what ever the amount might of been, WHY KEEP ACCEPTING THEM? why not be straight forward and turn down this fellas! Yeah we all know it's bout the money!


:thumbsup: if they would of only listened to there planing crew they where working with. it could off went a lot smoother.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We got the best of the the best pic's of the Lowrider Magezine L A Car Show up now on our website......
Some never B4 seen !!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here goes a few favorite........










And this one's for the Troops!!!!!


----------



## streetseen.com

The bikini contest stopped traffic along the 110 Freeway this past weekend...








This is why they were stopping!








Follow StreetSeen Magazine on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

THIS WAS A BAD ASS SHOW CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DRantiquecarparts said:


> :thumbsup: if they would of only listened to there planing crew they where working with. it could off went a lot smoother.


_WE CAN ALL SPECALUTE WHAT HAPPENED AND MAKE JUDGMENT BUT UNLESS YOU WERE BEHIND THE SEENS OF WHAT WE HAD TO DEAL WITH (FIRE MARSHALS L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY. WE DO HAVE TO HAVE TO DO SOME STAFF CHANGES BECAUSE CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS ON MY TEAM DID NOT STEP UP I WONT MAKE EXCUSES AND TAKE RESPONSIBILTY FOR ANY PROBLEMS BECAUSE I DID HELP COMPILE MY TEAM. BUT WHERE TRYING TO CORRECT THE ISSUES AND MAKE THINGS RIGHT.
*WE BROUGHT BACK THE L.A. SUPER SHOW TO THE CITY OF ANGELES AND WE WILL BE BACK BIGGER BETTER AND STRONGER THAN EVER!!!!*_


----------



## bmack

THIS WAS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!! IN MY OPINION I THINK VEGAS SHOW CANT NOT COMPARED TO THIS SHOW, CANT WAIT NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy

from the looks of it, it was a bad ass show much props to Sam and Lowrider Mag staff it's a long way from home but I hope we can make it some time in the future


----------



## 86bluemcLS

I wish my car was clean enough to enter lol maybe nxt year


----------



## BIG SPANX

*On behlaf of STREETSTYLE CC. LA we like to say thanks for a badass show!*


----------



## The wagon

this was a bad ass show hope it comes next year
it only can get better


----------



## MEXICA

alot of really nice cars n great location cheap price to get in, we had fun thanks.


----------



## mr colors

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.
> *[/QUOTE
> USOc.c want to thank u and your staff for everything. the show was bad ass we all had a good time cant wait tell next year count on us to be there .to the top for torres empire


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

tanks maricella uniques had a great time. naice to meat u..and tanks for taking care off us. grasias. great show. hope it will b back next year.. tanks again


----------



## TKeeby79

Elite64 said:


> El Rey the night before we took it to LA.


Congrats to you and you Dad placing 1st! the car looks amazing! I know it has been a long time coming. Tell Pops I said whats up.


----------



## jroman

First of all I would like to thank Marcella Rodriguez ,and Torres Empire for allowing me to document the 2011 Family Affair Tour. I document shows and events so I can share with everyone what goes on in the Lowrider World through my radio show. I do this to erase the false image that the media, society and Hollywood portray. I had the privilege to witness everything that took place to make the LA Show a reality. All of the sleepless nights prior to the show, planning, preparing and arranging vehicles, clubs, vendors, to make this show possible. Most people have no idea what it takes to throw a show this big. Most don’t understand all of the hard work that Sam Torres, Marcella Rodriguez and their teams have gone through to make this event happen. As I sit here reading most of these postings on LayitLow some bad but mostly good. The slander ones are the hurtful ones, because they are the ones Marcella calls her lowrider familia. These people weren’t in the facility at 3 or 4 in the morning to witness Sam, Marcella and their judges wanting to take care of every individual and bending rules without breaking any laws. Well, I was!! The Fire Marshall made changes to their plans of where they wanted to place cars, which was beyond their control. Had they not abided by the Fire Marshall they would have shut down the entire show. The LAPD was watching and judging the lowrider community because of the incident that happened at a Washington Car Show. They did everything possible to fit as many cars and bikes into the Convention Center; they even tried to get the other building. I feel that they went above and beyond to please and try to take care of everyone. Overall I believe that the show was a huge success and their sweat, blood, tears, and dedication paid off. There was a ton of positive compliments from the founding fathers of the lowrider movement as well as attendees. That right there means a lot. 
jroman


----------



## HD-JESSE

ALTHOUGH MY HARLEY WAS NOT FINISHED FOR THE SHOW, THE SHOW WAS GREAT THANKS MARCELLA AND TORRES EMPIRE. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR !


----------



## cool runnings

the drive from the BAY AREA was well worth it - hope to be there again next year!


----------



## HD-JESSE

jroman said:


> First of all I would like to thank Marcella Rodriguez ,and Torres Empire for allowing me to document the 2011 Family Affair Tour. I document shows and events so I can share with everyone what goes on in the Lowrider World through my radio show. I do this to erase the false image that the media, society and Hollywood portray. I had the privilege to witness everything that took place to make the LA Show a reality. All of the sleepless nights prior to the show, planning, preparing and arranging vehicles, clubs, vendors, to make this show possible. Most people have no idea what it takes to throw a show this big. Most don’t understand all of the hard work that Sam Torres, Marcella Rodriguez and their teams have gone through to make this event happen. As I sit here reading most of these postings on LayitLow some bad but mostly good. The slander ones are the hurtful ones, because they are the ones Marcella calls her lowrider familia. These people weren’t in the facility at 3 or 4 in the morning to witness Sam, Marcella and their judges wanting to take care of every individual and bending rules without breaking any laws. Well, I was!! The Fire Marshall made changes to their plans of where they wanted to place cars, which was beyond their control. Had they not abided by the Fire Marshall they would have shut down the entire show. The LAPD was watching and judging the lowrider community because of the incident that happened at a Washington Car Show. They did everything possible to fit as many cars and bikes into the Convention Center; they even tried to get the other building. I feel that they went above and beyond to please and try to take care of everyone. Overall I believe that the show was a huge success and their sweat, blood, tears, and dedication paid off. There was a ton of positive compliments from the founding fathers of the lowrider movement as well as attendees. That right there means a lot.
> jroman


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## AZTROKITA

*none*

 I give Torres Empire Credit for doing the show, And being able to show after 30years. It was a bad ass show.... But :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: the organization,the favoritism and the bitching/and complaining about displays,ice chests, etc...and not to mention the parking charging was fucked up. I came from Tucson,AZ I was fortunate to be able to display my ride, I feel bad for all the homies who got turned down. A lot of feria was spent to make the show, diesel is not cheap. I did place 2nd but to be honest I was expecting at least a plaque or at least a trophy. All we got was a piece of metal that says 2nd place. They got cheap on the awards, didn't mention your full name or club you represent. Some cars didn't even get judged. And even if they did the judges were in such a hurry it got judged in 3-5minutes.
Judging was fucked up!

During the show security was more worried about the blocking of walkways, or wristbands, instead of keeping eye out on our cars and displays. 2 of our members had stuff stolen at the show, in front of all that security they had. $3,500 worth of accessories. That are hard to find and take time to find...


As for me I will not show no more at any Torres Empire Show...I speak for myself and I am expressing my opinions.

There was no need for our RAZA to be treated the way we were, after all they need US more than we need them. We make the show's come alive not them!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.
> *


WHEN YOU CATCH UP ON YOUR SLEEP HIT US UP LET US HELP YOU MAKE IS A LIL MORE DETAILED NEXT TIME YES I WAS UPSET SEEING LIFESTYLE-MAJESTICS-ROLLERZ AND TONS OF RAZA WAITING IN LINE WHILE I GOT TO GO IN BEFORE THEM GET SOME INPUT FROM US AND LET US ROLL THE BLUE RUG OUT FOR THE BRACELETS! ANY TIME PM ME!


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHEN YOU CATCH UP ON YOUR SLEEP HIT US UP LET US HELP YOU MAKE IS A LIL MORE DETAILED NEXT TIME YES I WAS UPSET SEEING LIFESTYLE-MAJESTICS-ROLLERZ AND TONS OF RAZA WAITING IN LINE WHILE I GOT TO GO IN BEFORE THEM GET SOME INPUT FROM US AND LET US ROLL THE BLUE RUG OUT FOR THE BRACELETS! ANY TIME PM ME!


*THANK YOU FOR YOUR OFFER IT IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED ANY THOUGHTS AND IDEAS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME. IT TAKES EVERY INDIVIDUAL TO STEP UP AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE*.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Barba said:


> MARCELLA, COULDNT GET ANY BETTER!!! YOU DID IT!!!! I KNOW THERE WERE SOME PROBLEMS AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF WILL MAKE IT RITE.. BUT, TALK IS CHEAP!! NO ONE HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE THE WAY SAM AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF HAVE. I KNOW IT TOOK A LOT OF MONEY, HEADACHES AND THEN SOME....THE PREMIER FAMILY IS GREATFULL OF WHAT ALL OF YOU HAVE DONE!!! THE LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS...WHAT HAPPENED IS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE DID SUCCESFULLY WHAT MANY HAVE ATTEMPTED AND FAILED!!! THE CITY OF ANGELS IS GREATFULL AND WE HAVE YOUR BACK!!!
> CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## TRU*SA*67

_THANKS SAM, MARCELLA N CREW MIDNIGHT VISION C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. HAD A LIL MIS HAPPS BUT U GUYS CAME THREW. AGAIN THANK YOU _


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

This was an amazing show! I feel bad for the people that got assed out but with a show of this magnitude you cant make everybody happy. I cant even imagine all the $hit it took to make this happen but im glad it did.. One thing though, wtf is up with those medals!! LOL...


----------



## MonteKarlo84

Thank you Torres Empire for putting together a bad ass show DELEGATION CC had a great time looking foward to next year


----------



## JohnnyGuam

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, EVEN IF WE WERE OUTSIDE WE WERE A PART OF LOWRIDER HISTORY. THANK YOU SAM, MARCELLA, JUAN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO WAS A PART OF TORRES EMPIRE, THIS WAS ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW EVER AND THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO THE MECCA, L.A. THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL


----------



## Marsellus

koolaid365 said:


> SAM AND MARSELLUS U GUYS ARE THE SHIT HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW IN LA DO MORE WE ALL HAVE HATERS YOU GUYS ARE KEEPING LOWRIDER ALIVE I WILL HELP ALL I CAN KOOLAID


thanx koolaid!!!! i 'preciate that man,, but i give props to tim and sam for all the hard work they did in putting this show together. hopefully marcella will get off her pedistal one day and realize its not alwayz about her,, sadly even some of the torres staff recognize that. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.
> *




Who EXACTLY were you referring to in this last sentence??????????????? Are you talking about all the good people in the lowrider community that was PRE-REGISTERED and had CONFORMATION to roll in Saturday and got the doors slammed in our face?...... Not to mention had the police helicopter get on the mic and ask us to leave, WHEN AT ANY TIME NO ONE WAS LOUD OR THREATEN ANYONE. We just wanted answers.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

AZTROKITA said:


> I give Torres Empire Credit for doing the show, And being able to show after 30years. It was a bad ass show.... But :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: the organization,the favoritism and the bitching/and complaining about displays,ice chests, etc...and not to mention the parking charging was fucked up. I came from Tucson,AZ I was fortunate to be able to display my ride, I feel bad for all the homies who got turned down. A lot of feria was spent to make the show, diesel is not cheap. I did place 2nd but to be honest I was expecting at least a plaque or at least a trophy. All we got was a piece of metal that says 2nd place. They got cheap on the awards, didn't mention your full name or club you represent. Some cars didn't even get judged. And even if they did the judges were in such a hurry it got judged in 3-5minutes.
> Judging was fucked up!
> 
> During the show security was more worried about the blocking of walkways, or wristbands, instead of keeping eye out on our cars and displays. 2 of our members had stuff stolen at the show, in front of all that security they had. $3,500 worth of accessories. That are hard to find and take time to find...
> 
> 
> As for me I will not show no more at any Torres Empire Show...I speak for myself and I am expressing my opinions.
> 
> There was no need for our RAZA to be treated the way we were, after all they need US more than we need them. We make the show's come alive not them!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:




torres empire:thumbsdown: does not care about us, :thumbsdown: You can build a thousand bridges, and suck one cock, but the world will not remember you as a BRIDGEMAKER, but they will remember you as a COCKSUCKER....


----------



## OMAR TRECE

harbor area 64 rag said:


> torres empire:thumbsdown: does not care about us, :thumbsdown: You can build a thousand bridges, and suck one cock, but the world will not remember you as a BRIDGEMAKER, but they will remember you as a COCKSUCKER....


SOME OF US FELL YOU BUT LET IT BE KNOWN IN FEB WHEN THAT INVITE COME THRU WE WILL MAKE SURE WE UNITE AND MAKE IT THE BEST OF THE BEST SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag

Some people are intitle to their option, the negitive options are those that didn't get in and the positive is of those their. I was a spectator and had a great time. Torres Empire did something no one has been able to do in many years, put a show back in L.A. All of those people that didn't get in are the ones with their negitive comments but these are the same people that don't tell you everything like how they offered those who didn't get in their wristbands and a refund. If your going to speak on it tell everything. If you can do better you should try. As for Torres Empire I will support all of their events just like many of you are that had a great time. It's hard to please everyone, all you can do is try. See everyone in Woodland in september.


----------



## imgntnschgo

Marcella & Torres one of the best shows we've attended by far,puts the vegas super show too shame...looking forward for your next 
L.A. show,which we're sure will be even better...rather be in Cali. than vegas and a trip well worth it...thanks for the good show...and helping us with the ticket issue...."IMAGINATIONS" Chicago


----------



## laylo67

TRU*SA*67 said:


> _THANKS SAM, MARCELLA N CREW MIDNIGHT VISION C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. HAD A LIL MIS HAPPS BUT U GUYS CAME THREW. AGAIN THANK YOU _


LOOKS GOOD 67 Rag shineing so pretty:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

Good show be back next year ELITE also took home best of show lowrider bicycle. Got the belt. Outstanding. Body modifications. Outstanding paint outstanding graphics. Out of Marios auto works. ElITE back to the top.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SAY WHAT YOU WANT ABOUT ME BUT SAM TORRES HAD FAITH & BELIEVED IN ME TO CARRY OUT THIS DIFFICULT TASK AND THAT WAS TO BRING BACK ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO THE CITY OF ANGELS & IT WAS ONE OF THE MOST DIFFICULT THINGS I HAVE DONE BUT IT WAS BECAUSE I TRULY BELIEVE ANYTHING POSSIBLE. ALL THE THINGS THAT ARE BEING SAID ABOUT ME YOUR JUST MAKING ME STRONGER A PERSON. GODBLESS ALL OF YOU FOR ALL YOUR CALLS AND TEXTS EMAILS AND PMS. 
*


TRU*SA*67 said:


> _THANKS SAM, MARCELLA N CREW MIDNIGHT VISION C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. HAD A LIL MIS HAPPS BUT U GUYS CAME THREW. AGAIN THANK YOU _





MonteKarlo84 said:


> Thank you Torres Empire for putting together a bad ass show DELEGATION CC had a great time looking foward to next year





JohnnyGuam said:


> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, EVEN IF WE WERE OUTSIDE WE WERE A PART OF LOWRIDER HISTORY. THANK YOU SAM, MARCELLA, JUAN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO WAS A PART OF TORRES EMPIRE, THIS WAS ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW EVER AND THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO THE MECCA, L.A. THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL





OMAR TRECE said:


> SOME OF US FELL YOU BUT LET IT BE KNOWN IN FEB WHEN THAT INVITE COME THRU WE WILL MAKE SURE WE UNITE AND MAKE IT THE BEST OF THE BEST SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!





64Rag said:


> Some people are intitle to their option, the negitive options are those that didn't get in and the positive is of those their. I was a spectator and had a great time. Torres Empire did something no one has been able to do in many years, put a show back in L.A. All of those people that didn't get in are the ones with their negitive comments but these are the same people that don't tell you everything like how they offered those who didn't get in their wristbands and a refund. If your going to speak on it tell everything. If you can do better you should try. As for Torres Empire I will support all of their events just like many of you are that had a great time. It's hard to please everyone, all you can do is try. See everyone in Woodland in september.





imgntnschgo said:


> Marcella & Torres one of the best shows we've attended by far,puts the vegas super show too shame...looking forward for your next
> L.A. show,which we're sure will be even better...rather be in Cali. than vegas and a trip well worth it...thanks for the good show...and helping us with the ticket issue...."IMAGINATIONS" Chicago


----------



## RIDES3

Good show Sam last year he had it at the orange show in SB on 4th of july there was no suport only about 200 cars when it holds over 1000 cars same shit jumpers pony rides and free stuff for the kids to do Not only that he had a bad ass firework show at the end And the pre party was at Sam Manuel casino it was a free buffet for everybody over 200 peps at $12 a plate so it not about the $ to him he lost a lot of $last year in SB. But he still came back to cali I was at Sam Manuel Casino a while back and had my GT shirt on and he was with his wife and made time to talk to me GT IE got your back


----------



## plumjuc

ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GREAT TIME AT A SPECTACULAR EVENT THANK YOU MARCELA AND TORRES IMPIRE HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT WITH ALL THOSE THAT HAD PROBLEMS CUASE I KNOW THAT NOTHING WAS DONE INTENTIONALLY AND THAT IS WHAT THOSE THAT DID NOT GET IN SHOULD UNDERSTAND I TOO WOULD B UPSET BUT THERE HAS TO B A WAY TO B ABLE TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT BECAUSE WE ALL WANT SHOWS TO CONTNUE TO B HELD IN LA WERE THEY BELONG ALL I KNOW EVERY ONE CONDUCTED THEM SELVES PROPER AND IT SHOWS THAT WE CAN HAVE BIG SHOWS IN LA WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE THIS IS DONE THROUGH COOPERATION WITH THOSE THAT WILL DO WHAT IS A VERY DIFFICULT PROCESS IN LA OR 4 THAT MATTER ANYWHERE THIS IS WHY LRM ONLY HAS 4 SHOWS A YEAR WE NEED TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS AND TRY TO LEARN FROM THE MISTAKES THAT ARE MADE AND MAKE THEM BIGGER AND BETTER KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE FOR THE BETTERMENT OF ALL LOWRIDING MY COMMENTS REFLECT MY VIEWS ONLY AND ARE NOT INTENDED TO OFFEND ANYONE

CHECK OUT THE VEDIO


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## VEINStheONE

highclass had a good time at the show ttt torres empire.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.

Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


----------



## Mr Impala

damn girls in charge of the convention and cant spell patience LOL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:CANT WAIT


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Mr Impala said:


> damn girls in charge of the convention and cant spell patience LOL


Must have mistaken it for someone laid up in the hospital. SPELL CHECK its button marked ABC with a check mark.. LOL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

BIG SPANX said:


>


REAL TALK BRO STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE AS LONG AS IT GOES DOWN BEST SHOW EVER


----------



## OMAR TRECE

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


PM HIS OR YOUR EMAIL I HAVE TONS OF PERFECT PICS!


----------



## TINYROTTY

very good show! would have hated to be a judge for the show! All cars were badass! Paint, chrome, graphics, sounds! Mad props to all owners for bringing out those beautiful cars! I had a great time, looking forward to next years return!


----------



## rag61

thank you jose for the pick up and delivery service you provided!!!!we had a blast!!!!!


----------



## rag61

Barba said:


> HEY JOHNY, GLAD YOU MADE IT! ENJOYED YOU AND GEORGETTES COMPANY....I PROMISE NEXT YEAR I WILL HAVE MY GPS IN THE TRUCK.....LOL!!! TALK TO YOU SOON!


no problem jose it was fun getting lost...LOL!!


----------



## rivman

DAMN, I HATE I MISSED THIS!!


----------



## rag61

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> NICE MEETING YOU JOHNNY


same here smiley!!!i wanna see that caddy next time!!!!


----------



## jroman

It was great meeting new people, people of different ethnic back rounds who love the lowrider life style. See you in woodland Jon!


----------



## eric0425

plumjuc said:


> ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GREAT TIME AT A SPECTACULAR EVENT THANK YOU MARCELA AND TORRES IMPIRE HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT WITH ALL THOSE THAT HAD PROBLEMS CUASE I KNOW THAT NOTHING WAS DONE INTENTIONALLY AND THAT IS WHAT THOSE THAT DID NOT GET IN SHOULD UNDERSTAND I TOO WOULD B UPSET BUT THERE HAS TO B A WAY TO B ABLE TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT BECAUSE WE ALL WANT SHOWS TO CONTNUE TO B HELD IN LA WERE THEY BELONG ALL I KNOW EVERY ONE CONDUCTED THEM SELVES PROPER AND IT SHOWS THAT WE CAN HAVE BIG SHOWS IN LA WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE THIS IS DONE THROUGH COOPERATION WITH THOSE THAT WILL DO WHAT IS A VERY DIFFICULT PROCESS IN LA OR 4 THAT MATTER ANYWHERE THIS IS WHY LRM ONLY HAS 4 SHOWS A YEAR WE NEED TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS AND TRY TO LEARN FROM THE MISTAKES THAT ARE MADE AND MAKE THEM BIGGER AND BETTER KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE FOR THE BETTERMENT OF ALL LOWRIDING MY COMMENTS REFLECT MY VIEWS ONLY AND ARE NOT INTENDED TO OFFEND ANYONE
> 
> CHECK OUT THE VEDIO



Well said Nick



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


Congrats on the sucess of the show Sam and Marcella:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

Barba said:


> MARCELLA, COULDNT GET ANY BETTER!!! YOU DID IT!!!! I KNOW THERE WERE SOME PROBLEMS AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF WILL MAKE IT RITE.. BUT, TALK IS CHEAP!! NO ONE HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE THE WAY SAM AND YOU AND YOUR STAFF HAVE. I KNOW IT TOOK A LOT OF MONEY, HEADACHES AND THEN SOME....THE PREMIER FAMILY IS GREATFULL OF WHAT ALL OF YOU HAVE DONE!!! THE LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IS BACK WHERE IT BELONGS...WHAT HAPPENED IS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE DID SUCCESFULLY WHAT MANY HAVE ATTEMPTED AND FAILED!!! THE CITY OF ANGELS IS GREATFULL AND WE HAVE YOUR BACK!!!
> CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR:worship:


very well said jose!!!! cant wait till next year!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

There are currently 69 users browsing this thread. (24 members and 45 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*chrysler300* 
*Wicked Man* 
*vallero68* 
*209TIME!!!* 
*rag61* 
*matthew64* 
*D.A.K.AS* 
*bigpoppa323* 
*Fleetangel* 
*jroman* 
*infamous62* 
*-old skool-* 
*gente94* 
*Wicked95* 
*254BIGFISH* 
*MR325* 
*OGUNLIMITED* 
*mattd*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

There are currently 74 users browsing this thread. (31 members and 43 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*JDIECAST* 
*D.A.K.AS* 
*MIKES87* 
*infamous62* 
*dankev75* 
*FoolishinVegas* 
*LIL PETE* 
*OGDinoe1* 
*ragtopman63* 
*-old skool-* 
*LaReinaDelMundo* 
*64sled* 
*mr.lincon* 
*granpa* 
*rag61* 
*west coast ridaz* 
*bigpoppa323* 
*Fleetangel* 
*dragstermark* 
*chrysler300* 
*vallero68* 
*jroman* 
*Wicked95* 
*254BIGFISH* 
*MR325* 
*OGUNLIMITED*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*IT GOES TO SHOW YOU IF YOU DON'T TRY YOU WILL NEVER KNOW THIS IS A MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THERE ASKING US BACK LETS DO THIS MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA LETS PICK A DATE TOGETHER. THIS IS OUR SUPER SHOW 
*


rag61 said:


> very well said jose!!!! cant wait till next year!!!!!!!





eric0425 said:


> Well said Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the sucess of the show Sam and Marcella:thumbsup:





rivman said:


> DAMN, I HATE I MISSED THIS!!





TINYROTTY said:


> very good show! would have hated to be a judge for the show! All cars were badass! Paint, chrome, graphics, sounds! Mad props to all owners for bringing out those beautiful cars! I had a great time, looking forward to next years return!





OMAR TRECE said:


> PM HIS OR YOUR EMAIL I HAVE TONS OF PERFECT PICS!


email me them [email protected]


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

I WONT BE SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE AT ALL EVER AGAIN. THESE PEOPLE TOOK THE MONEY FOR PRE-REG IN FEBRUARY THEN GOT A CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND A TIME TO SHOW UP AT 5PM SATURDAY. WE SHOW UP AND THERES ALL KINDS OF BAD ASS CARS WAITTING IN LINE TO GET IN LINE AINT MOVING WE WAIT TILL 8PM TO MOVE UP THE RAMP AND 10PM THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS IN OUR FACES. WE WERE THE LAST 5 CARS ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AND ALL THE STAFF SAID YOU GUYS GOT TO GO BECAUSE THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY. WTF WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS WE ALL PAYED THE SAME MONEY AS EVERYONE ELSE TO GET IN BUT WE GET TREATED DIFFERENT???????? WHY??? ANSWER THAT torres empire!!!!!WE DIDNT HAVE TO GO INSIDE WE WERE COOL JUST GETTING A SPOT TO PARK OUR CARS OUTSIDE A SPOT WE PAYED FOR 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE, AND ALL U GUYS HAVE TO SAY IS COME BACK TOMORROW AT 6AM. FUCK THAT U GUYS DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING OUR MONEY 5 MONTHS B4 THE SHOW AND WE ARE THE LAST ONES ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AFTER 5 HOURS AND GET TURNED AWAY BY THE COPS BECAUSE OF YOU. YOU GUYS COULD OF CAME OUTSIDE AND TOLD OUS YOUR SELF WHY NOT??? BECAUSE U GUYS DONT CARE!!!! HOW DO U GUYS HAVE 10 MINS TO FIT IN A BOUNCH OF BAD ASS CARS BUT U GUYS CANT FIT 5 CARS IN 5 HOURS?????? COME ON THEN WE HAVE TO GO BACK IN THE MORNING TO GET OUR REFUND AND U GUYS HAVE THE NERVE TO TELL OUS WELL WE CAN FIT U GUYS IN NOW IF U WANT? COME ON WE ALL PAYED BABY SITTERS TO WATCH OUR KIDS WHILE DROPPED OF THE CARS, THE TWO CARS THAT FOLLOWED US TO GIVE US A RIDE BACK USED THEIR TIME AND GAS THAT WAS MONEY SPEND FOR NOTHING THEN SPEND MORE GAS AND TIME TO GO PICK UP THE MONEY WE PAYED FOR IN ADVANCE. U GUYS ARE NO GOOD TREATING RAZA LIKE THIS AND YET WE DIDNT SHOW ANY KIND OF DISSRESPECT TO YOUR STAFF OR THE COPS. ANSWER WHY WE GOT TREATED DIFFERENT IF WE PAYED THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY TO GET IN AS EVERYONE ELSE?????????? THAT SHOWED ME U GUYS REALLY CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!


----------



## jroman

It was great meeting you and the Islanders C.C. in LA. Hope to see the Islanders representin' in Woodland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, EVEN IF WE WERE OUTSIDE WE WERE A PART OF LOWRIDER HISTORY. THANK YOU SAM, MARCELLA, JUAN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO WAS A PART OF TORRES EMPIRE, THIS WAS ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW EVER AND THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO THE MECCA, L.A. THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL[/QUOTE]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

rag61 said:


> same here smiley!!!i wanna see that caddy next time!!!!


:thumbsup:AND WE WANNA SEE THE 8 DOWN HERE


----------



## leo161

less talk more pictures


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WE HAVE MADE MAJOR ACOMPLISHMENTS 




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> *Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com*





HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:CANT WAIT





HARBOR RIDER said:


> REAL TALK BRO STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE AS LONG AS IT GOES DOWN BEST SHOW EVER





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *IT GOES TO SHOW YOU IF YOU DON'T TRY YOU WILL NEVER KNOW THIS IS A MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THERE ASKING US BACK LETS DO THIS MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA LETS PICK A DATE TOGETHER. THIS IS OUR SUPER SHOW
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> email me them [email protected]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:worship:


214Tex said:


>


----------



## chingon68mex

214Tex said:


>






I literaly shit my pants a little waching this video,,


----------



## *Mz_Sexia*

nobueno said:


>


That's a BAD ASS shot Jae!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

214Tex said:


>


now i know wut happened to all the rag tops uffin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

bmack said:


> THIS WAS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!! IN MY OPINION I THINK VEGAS SHOW CANT NOT COMPARED TO THIS SHOW, CANT WAIT NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:


:uh::uh::ugh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

great show thx to all that made this show possable I know it wasn't perfect for some people but I never been to a perfect show, It was great seeing all this bad ass rides, talk to some old friends and made some new ones. Also thx to Elite it was great hearing some Mariachi and Uniques for the banda.


----------



## sp00kyi3

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com




----------



## harbor area 64 rag

64Rag said:


> Some people are intitle to their option, the negitive options are those that didn't get in and the positive is of those their. I was a spectator and had a great time. Torres Empire did something no one has been able to do in many years, put a show back in L.A. All of those people that didn't get in are the ones with their negitive comments but these are the same people that don't tell you everything like how they offered those who didn't get in their wristbands and a refund. If your going to speak on it tell everything. If you can do better you should try. As for Torres Empire I will support all of their events just like many of you are that had a great time. It's hard to please everyone, all you can do is try. See everyone in Woodland in september.



i was so disgusted by :guns:Torres Empire's:thumbsdown: treatment, that i didn't go back the next day to be offered no wristband, and like a wristband is going to make things better? Let me see,,,, rush the chrome platter to finish my bumpers and moldings$$$, rush Gordo from 562 Kustoms to squeeze me in to redo my seats$$$ take time off from work, cause I work the weekends$$$, detail my 57 rag$$$, babysitters ain't too cheap now a days $$$ I asked the club's lady's to make food and bring drinks$$$,,,,,,,,,,,i can really get into MORE detail if you really want me to,,, BUT HEY A FREE WRISTBAND WILL MAKE EVERYTHING AOK. Look plain and simple if we were not PRE-REGISTERED AND RECEIVED CONFORMATION, i wouldn't have a leg to stand on, and I wouldn't say one word, but on this one TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsdown: IS DEAD WRONG, (Q) Does dodgers stadium sale 65,000 seats at a ball game when they know they only hold 56,000? (A) NO, NO THEY DON'T...... and i don't want the same thing to happen to one more brother of the lowrider community, from Torres Empire:thumbsdown: or any other money driven company, AND YES THAT INCLUDES YOU TOO 64RAG, I don't want people to prepare for a function months in advanced just to get the doors slammed in your face (literally) then have the CHOPPER fly over you pointing the light and telling you to leave the premisses.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> I WONT BE SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE AT ALL EVER AGAIN. THESE PEOPLE TOOK THE MONEY FOR PRE-REG IN FEBRUARY THEN GOT A CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND A TIME TO SHOW UP AT 5PM SATURDAY. WE SHOW UP AND THERES ALL KINDS OF BAD ASS CARS WAITTING IN LINE TO GET IN LINE AINT MOVING WE WAIT TILL 8PM TO MOVE UP THE RAMP AND 10PM THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS IN OUR FACES. WE WERE THE LAST 5 CARS ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AND ALL THE STAFF SAID YOU GUYS GOT TO GO BECAUSE THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY. WTF WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS WE ALL PAYED THE SAME MONEY AS EVERYONE ELSE TO GET IN BUT WE GET TREATED DIFFERENT???????? WHY??? ANSWER THAT torres empire!!!!!WE DIDNT HAVE TO GO INSIDE WE WERE COOL JUST GETTING A SPOT TO PARK OUR CARS OUTSIDE A SPOT WE PAYED FOR 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE, AND ALL U GUYS HAVE TO SAY IS COME BACK TOMORROW AT 6AM. FUCK THAT U GUYS DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING OUR MONEY 5 MONTHS B4 THE SHOW AND WE ARE THE LAST ONES ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AFTER 5 HOURS AND GET TURNED AWAY BY THE COPS BECAUSE OF YOU. YOU GUYS COULD OF CAME OUTSIDE AND TOLD OUS YOUR SELF WHY NOT??? BECAUSE U GUYS DONT CARE!!!! HOW DO U GUYS HAVE 10 MINS TO FIT IN A BOUNCH OF BAD ASS CARS BUT U GUYS CANT FIT 5 CARS IN 5 HOURS?????? COME ON THEN WE HAVE TO GO BACK IN THE MORNING TO GET OUR REFUND AND U GUYS HAVE THE NERVE TO TELL OUS WELL WE CAN FIT U GUYS IN NOW IF U WANT? COME ON WE ALL PAYED BABY SITTERS TO WATCH OUR KIDS WHILE DROPPED OF THE CARS, THE TWO CARS THAT FOLLOWED US TO GIVE US A RIDE BACK USED THEIR TIME AND GAS THAT WAS MONEY SPEND FOR NOTHING THEN SPEND MORE GAS AND TIME TO GO PICK UP THE MONEY WE PAYED FOR IN ADVANCE. U GUYS ARE NO GOOD TREATING RAZA LIKE THIS AND YET WE DIDNT SHOW ANY KIND OF DISSRESPECT TO YOUR STAFF OR THE COPS. ANSWER WHY WE GOT TREATED DIFFERENT IF WE PAYED THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY TO GET IN AS EVERYONE ELSE?????????? THAT SHOWED ME U GUYS REALLY CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!




x1957


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

delinquint 61 said:


> torres empire is just like every other money hungry promoter. the pre reged more cars than they had space for,alot of people got turned away.Was told MARCELLA was gunna come explained the situation but was m.i.a. Her own people said she fucked up and couldnt be found.MARCELA you talk a good one about having love for the lowrider comunity but you showed your true colors tonite,you hustled alot of good people on lay it low.I feel the worse for the peope that came from out of state. To top it off torres empire staff locked them selfs inside the convetion center and called the cops on us even the ghetto bird.
> ee
> View attachment 342444
> View attachment 342445
> View attachment 342447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342446



but hey it's ok cause you got in and you didn't get this treatment. Look at the pictures on page 82.


----------



## down79

214Tex said:


>


DAM :wow:


----------



## 64Rag

harbor area 64 rag said:


> i was so disgusted by :guns:Torres Empire's:thumbsdown: treatment, that i didn't go back the next day to be offered no wristband, and like a wristband is going to make things better? Let me see,,,, rush the chrome platter to finish my bumpers and moldings$$$, rush Gordo from 562 Kustoms to squeeze me in to redo my seats$$$ take time off from work, cause I work the weekends$$$, detail my 57 rag$$$, babysitters ain't too cheap now a days $$$ I asked the club's lady's to make food and bring drinks$$$,,,,,,,,,,,i can really get into MORE detail if you really want me to,,, BUT HEY A FREE WRISTBAND WILL MAKE EVERYTHING AOK. Look plain and simple if we were not PRE-REGISTERED AND RECEIVED CONFORMATION, i wouldn't have a leg to stand on, and I wouldn't say one word, but on this one TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsdown: IS DEAD WRONG, (Q) Does dodgers stadium sale 65,000 seats at a ball game when they know they only hold 56,000? (A) NO, NO THEY DON'T...... and i don't want the same thing to happen to one more brother of the lowrider community, from Torres Empire:thumbsdown: or any other money driven company, AND YES THAT INCLUDES YOU TOO 64RAG, I don't want people to prepare for a function months in advanced just to get the doors slammed in your face (literally) then have the CHOPPER fly over you pointing the light and telling you to leave the premisses.



*Look you spoke your mind move on, you keep repeating the same thing over and over. People are going to make their own minds on if they go or not. We know your not going and I respect your descion as for me I will be their next year with my car and will be in woodland this year and if you have a 57 bel rag your crying over babysitter money. Just keep it real and say your just mad you didn't get in. No need to bullshit.*


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> NO NEED TO APPOLOGIZE ABOUT THEM TORTAS HOMIE. I SEE THE SAME SHIT. NOWADAYS MOST THESE FAT BITCHES AT THE SHOWS TRY SO HARD TO LOOK SEXY WHEN THEY NEED TO LOOK INTO A GYM MEMBERSHIP :dunno:



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Barba

rag61 said:


> very well said jose!!!! cant wait till next year!!!!!!!


JOHNY, WE ALLREADY HAVE YOUR SPOT IN THE LINE UP:h5:


----------



## nobueno

*Mz_Sexia* said:


> That's a BAD ASS shot Jae!!!!


Thanks Alexia! Good to hear you made it to the show!


----------



## bigtroubles1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE MADE MAJOR ACOMPLISHMENTS


If that email was really from the convention center director , he sounds very uneducated . Using patients instead of patience in his email. I'm sure as the director u would have to have some type of college bkground but from reading it , it sounds like a Jr high student wrote it .


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE MADE MAJOR ACOMPLISHMENTS


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WOW SOME INDIVIDUALS ARE SO PETTY YOU FINALLY GET A SUPER SHOW BACK IN LA AND YOUR WORRIED ABOUT HER MISPELLING ONE WORD COME ON KNOW.
WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER WE HAVE SOME THINGS THAT NEED TO BE ADDRESSED BUT WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER. I DON'T NEED TO MAKE EXCUSES WE ARE TRYING TO CORRECT IT BUT IT WAS TRULY OUT OF ARE HANDS. WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR YOU WILL MAKE THE DECISON TO COME OR NOT TO THATS UP TO YOU. 



> Hello Sam and Marcella,
> 
> I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son.
> 
> None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) .
> 
> We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.
> 
> Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.
> 
> Rose





> *Rose Watson*
> Los Angeles Convention Center
> *Director of Convention Center Sales*
> 1201 South Figueroa Street
> Los Angeles, CA 90015
> *Direct: 213-xxx-xxxx, Ext.xxx*
> Cell: 213-XXX-xxxx
> www.lacclink.com


----------



## mrlowrider77

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> I WONT BE SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE AT ALL EVER AGAIN. THESE PEOPLE TOOK THE MONEY FOR PRE-REG IN FEBRUARY THEN GOT A CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND A TIME TO SHOW UP AT 5PM SATURDAY. WE SHOW UP AND THERES ALL KINDS OF BAD ASS CARS WAITTING IN LINE TO GET IN LINE AINT MOVING WE WAIT TILL 8PM TO MOVE UP THE RAMP AND 10PM THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS IN OUR FACES. WE WERE THE LAST 5 CARS ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AND ALL THE STAFF SAID YOU GUYS GOT TO GO BECAUSE THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY. WTF WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS WE ALL PAYED THE SAME MONEY AS EVERYONE ELSE TO GET IN BUT WE GET TREATED DIFFERENT???????? WHY??? ANSWER THAT torres empire!!!!!WE DIDNT HAVE TO GO INSIDE WE WERE COOL JUST GETTING A SPOT TO PARK OUR CARS OUTSIDE A SPOT WE PAYED FOR 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE, AND ALL U GUYS HAVE TO SAY IS COME BACK TOMORROW AT 6AM. FUCK THAT U GUYS DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING OUR MONEY 5 MONTHS B4 THE SHOW AND WE ARE THE LAST ONES ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AFTER 5 HOURS AND GET TURNED AWAY BY THE COPS BECAUSE OF YOU. YOU GUYS COULD OF CAME OUTSIDE AND TOLD OUS YOUR SELF WHY NOT??? BECAUSE U GUYS DONT CARE!!!! HOW DO U GUYS HAVE 10 MINS TO FIT IN A BOUNCH OF BAD ASS CARS BUT U GUYS CANT FIT 5 CARS IN 5 HOURS?????? COME ON THEN WE HAVE TO GO BACK IN THE MORNING TO GET OUR REFUND AND U GUYS HAVE THE NERVE TO TELL OUS WELL WE CAN FIT U GUYS IN NOW IF U WANT? COME ON WE ALL PAYED BABY SITTERS TO WATCH OUR KIDS WHILE DROPPED OF THE CARS, THE TWO CARS THAT FOLLOWED US TO GIVE US A RIDE BACK USED THEIR TIME AND GAS THAT WAS MONEY SPEND FOR NOTHING THEN SPEND MORE GAS AND TIME TO GO PICK UP THE MONEY WE PAYED FOR IN ADVANCE. U GUYS ARE NO GOOD TREATING RAZA LIKE THIS AND YET WE DIDNT SHOW ANY KIND OF DISSRESPECT TO YOUR STAFF OR THE COPS. ANSWER WHY WE GOT TREATED DIFFERENT IF WE PAYED THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY TO GET IN AS EVERYONE ELSE?????????? THAT SHOWED ME U GUYS REALLY CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!


MY CLUB WAS ALSO THERE WHEN WE ALL GOT KICKED OUT BY THE COPS........


----------



## bigtroubles1

How is over booking out of your hands .


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WOW SOME INDIVIDUALS ARE SO PETTY YOU FINALLY GET A SUPER SHOW BACK IN LA AND YOUR WORRIED ABOUT HER MISPELLING ONE WORD COME ON KNOW.WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER WE HAVE SOME THINGS THAT NEED TO BE ADDRESSED BUT WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER. I DON'T NEED TO MAKE EXCUSES WE ARE TRYING TO CORRECT IT BUT IT WAS TRULY OUT OF ARE HANDS. WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR YOU WILL MAKE THE DECISON TO COME OR NOT TO THATS UP TO YOU.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LET'S WORK TOGETHER AND CHOOSE A DATE THAT WONT CONFLICT WITH ANYONE ELSE WE NEED TO WORK TOGETHER!!!!*



StreetStyleL.A said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





64Rag said:


> *Look you spoke your mind move on, you keep repeating the same thing over and over. People are going to make their own minds on if they go or not. We know your not going and I respect your descion as for me I will be their next year with my car and will be in woodland this year and if you have a 57 bel rag your crying over babysitter money. Just keep it real and say your just mad you didn't get in. No need to bullshit.*





down79 said:


> DAM :wow:





OutNaboutpics.com said:


>





EL RAIDER said:


> *great show thx to all that made this show possable I know it wasn't perfect for some people but I never been to a perfect show, It was great seeing all this bad ass rides, talk to some old friends and made some new ones. Also thx to Elite it was great hearing some Mariachi and Uniques for the banda*.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GOT YOUR INFORMATION BUT THE FIRE MARSHALS CONTINED TO CHANGE OUR FLOORPLAN TO THE LAST MINUTE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT WENT ON BEHIND THE SEENS. 
BUT LIKE I SAID WETHER OR NOT YOU WANT TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT US IS UP TO YOU BUT WE WILL BE BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELS WITH ANOTHER SUPER SHOW.
*


bigtroubles1 said:


> How is over booking out of your hands .


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.
> 
> Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com



SWEEEET!!!


----------



## Johnny562

Lowrider Style CC said:


> We got the best of the the best pic's of the Lowrider Magezine L A Car Show up now on our website......
> Some never B4 seen !!!!!!
> 
> Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
> 
> Here goes a few favorite........
> 
> 
> 
> And this one's for the Troops!!!!!



That's all folks!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Johnny562 said:


> SWEEEET!!!


LOwrider Queen

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## KarmasAbitch

Marcella keep it real! like rag 64 said let it be known how you knew for months u were overbooked but kept taking that money? The rest of nor cal knew already lol ! Its all about greed and money and fame plain and simple. That's why you came up with fake user names to kiss your own ass! Even putting a clubs name into your fake accounts. Bajito is a respected club your fake name is bajit4ever. So cal lowrider should have asked where you came from and who crowned u a lowrider queen? There's real women in lowriding that don't claim that title. Funny how you talk about lowrider unity but now the riders who got punked by you are just haters cause they didn't get in LOL!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

KarmasAbitch said:


> Marcella keep it real! like rag 64 said let it be known how you knew for months u were overbooked but kept taking that money? The rest of nor cal knew already lol ! Its all about greed and money and fame plain and simple. That's why you came up with fake user names to kiss your own ass! Even putting a clubs name into your fake accounts. Bajito is a respected club your fake name is bajit4ever. So cal lowrider should have asked where you came from and who crowned u a lowrider queen? There's real women in lowriding that don't claim that title. Funny how you talk about lowrider unity but now the riders who got punked by you are just haters cause they didn't get in LOL!


*I KNEW BEING IN THE POSITION I AM AT I WOULD GET THIS TYPE OF BEATING YOU CANT BREAK ME!!


LOwrider Queen

LOWRIDER QUEEN*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> DAM LO*LYSTICS YOU GOT GET BETTER THAN THAT GROW UP NAMING ME THE SURENA QUEEN FOCUS ON YOUR BACK YARD BBQ!! YOU CAN'T BREAK ME _*YOUR TEXT THREATS ON MY LIFE *_DIDN'T WORK WHATS NEXT.


good way to sink ur own ship homie....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> good way to sink ur own ship homie....


TRUE TRUE !!!


LOwrider Queen

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GOT YOUR INFORMATION BUT THE FIRE MARSHALS CONTINED TO CHANGE OUR FLOORPLAN TO THE LAST MINUTE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT WENT ON BEHIND THE SEENS.
> BUT LIKE I SAID WETHER OR NOT YOU WANT TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT US IS UP TO YOU BUT WE WILL BE BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELS WITH ANOTHER SUPER SHOW.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Damn man. If anyone should be complaining about getting in it sure as hell should be me. I flew from Copenhagen Denmark (9hours) to JFK with a 5 hour lay over in NYC. Flew to LAX (5.5hours) drove to Bakersfield (2hours) got home around 4am. Loaded up my car and was on the road by 7am. Drove to LA a 3 hour drive towing and sat in line until noon. I was mad that I had to wait but they worked with me knowing my club was already inside. I did not get turned away THANK YOU for that. You guys think your mission was bad it wasnt what I went through to get to the show. I feel your pain on the not getting in part but stop crying its done over and move on. I have complaints about trailer parking cost but that doesnt mean I wont go back. I'll do the show again it was top notch with nothing but quality cars. Who cares about the promoters? You there for the cars or to complain about how the show was ran? I have yet been to one show that was THE PERFECT SHOW it just doesnt happen. Things become out of control because someone higher than someone else and they are just doing and or protecting their job or venue. IM not taking anyone side but this bickering is childish. Were all grown men and women lets act like it. The Torres Empire or any other promoters for that matter can easily say FUCK SO CAL and we end up with NO SHOWS again.


----------



## swangin68

Here marcella, ill apologize and explain for you. (If what you say is true, this is how it should of happened.) You walking out and sayin to all the lowriders waiting, the same people you say we have to work together. "We are getting the floor plan reduced from the fire marshall. So we have fewer spots available, we really don't have the room for all of you so "WE" need to figure something out. I am very sorry this is happening, I know you are all pre reg'd but this is out of my hands". There now you see how it should have been done. I'm sure some people on here just wish you could face what you guys did and admit certain things. But if that happened we would all get answers, we can't have that happen.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

KarmasAbitch said:


> Marcella keep it real! like rag 64 said let it be known how you knew for months u were overbooked but kept taking that money? The rest of nor cal knew already lol ! Its all about greed and money and fame plain and simple. That's why you came up with fake user names to kiss your own ass! Even putting a clubs name into your fake accounts. Bajito is a respected club your fake name is bajit4ever. So cal lowrider should have asked where you came from and who crowned u a lowrider queen? There's real women in lowriding that don't claim that title. Funny how you talk about lowrider unity but now the riders who got punked by you are just haters cause they didn't get in LOL!



:inout::inout:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

swangin68 said:


> Here marcella, ill apologize and explain for you. (If what you say is true, this is how it should of happened.) You walking out and sayin to all the lowriders waiting, the same people you say we have to work together. "We are getting the floor plan reduced from the fire marshall. So we have fewer spots available, we really don't have the room for all of you so "WE" need to figure something out. I am very sorry this is happening, I know you are all pre reg'd but this is out of my hands". There now you see how it should have been done. I'm sure some people on here just wish you could face what you guys did and admit certain things. But if that happened we would all get answers, we can't have that happen.



That would have been nice, but they decided to, "lock it up" then and have the POLICE do there dirty work. What they should have done was sold (X amount of tickets?) of conformed spots,,,,, then told the rest of the lowrider community, FIRST COME FIRST SERVED.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

mrlowrider77 said:


> MY CLUB WAS ALSO THERE WHEN WE ALL GOT KICKED OUT BY THE COPS........



Torres Empire:thumbsdown: That's a great way to treat people that only have intentions to have a good time with there family, friends and try to support the Lowrider movement.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## JDIZZLE

http://www.jdizzle0305.com


----------



## JDIZZLE

my first lowrider show.. and im glad it was Torres Empire Lowrider show!!
great time for sure


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SOUTHSIDE !!!!!*:worship::worship:



JDIZZLE said:


> http://www.jdizzle0305.com


----------



## 65rivi

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SOUTHSIDE !!!!!*:worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> JDIZZLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jdizzle0305.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marsellus

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GOT YOUR INFORMATION BUT THE FIRE MARSHALS CONTINED TO CHANGE OUR FLOORPLAN TO THE LAST MINUTE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT WENT ON BEHIND THE SEENS.
> BUT LIKE I SAID WETHER OR NOT YOU WANT TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT US IS UP TO YOU BUT WE WILL BE BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELS WITH ANOTHER SUPER SHOW.
> *


hopefully torrez empire returnz next year but without u


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:sounds great


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE MADE MAJOR ACOMPLISHMENTS


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ON BEHALF OF TORRES EMPIRE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS HISTORICAL EVENT. WE KNOW WITH SOME OF THE ISSUES THAT OCCURRED AND WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIES FOR THOSE INDIVIDUALS WHO WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IN IT WAS FRUSTRATING AND OUT OF ARE CONTROL. THE BATTLES I WENT THREW TILL THE END WITH FIRE MARSHALS, L.A.P.D. AND THE CITY WAS A BATTLE FROM THE BEGINNING TO THE END. WE ACCOMPLISHED TO BRING ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN LA. AND THAT IS DUE TO ALL OF YOU.AS FAR ALL OF THE HATERS AND THERE NEGATIVITY MAKES US STRONGER IN MAKING THIS EVENT BIGGER AND BETTER.
> *




MARCELA or LA REINA DEL MUNDO or ,"lowrider queen" Please answer me this....... 

Who EXACTLY were you referring to in YOUR last sentence??????????????? Are you talking about ALL the good people in the lowrider community that was PRE-REGISTERED and had CONFORMATION to roll in Saturday and got the doors slammed in our face?......Are we all HATERS??? Cause i never once said anything to disrespect you.


----------



## Marsellus

harbor area 64 rag said:


> MARCELA or LA REINA DEL MUNDO or ,"lowrider queen" Please answer me this.......
> 
> Who EXACTLY were you referring to in YOUR last sentence??????????????? Are you talking about ALL the good people in the lowrider community that was PRE-REGISTERED and had CONFORMATION to roll in Saturday and got the doors slammed in our face?......Are we all HATERS??? Cause i never once said anything to disrespect you.


:werd:


----------



## crazymexicano101

its LRM would you really expect anything better from them? for years they have been doin this stuff. they dont care about us they just want that money.they seem to not care about the show,the people,or the cars. You think after messin up a couple shows they would learn,but they wont. and as for "lowrider queen" all i see is responses to the positive comments,why not respond to the negative ones aswell? Tisk Tisk


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 64Rag

KarmasAbitch said:


> Marcella keep it real! like rag 64 said let it be known how you knew for months u were overbooked but kept taking that money? The rest of nor cal knew already lol ! Its all about greed and money and fame plain and simple. That's why you came up with fake user names to kiss your own ass! Even putting a clubs name into your fake accounts. Bajito is a respected club your fake name is bajit4ever. So cal lowrider should have asked where you came from and who crowned u a lowrider queen? There's real women in lowriding that don't claim that title. Funny how you talk about lowrider unity but now the riders who got punked by you are just haters cause they didn't get in LOL!


Another newbie trying to talk shit. If you know me and talk to me quiet being scared and hide under another username. I can also have a IP trace done and already know who you are. I'll talk to you when I see you.


----------



## The Supreme Plate

http://supremeplate.blogspot.com/2011/08/lowrider-show-los-angeles-convention_02.html

More photos from the show. hope that they come bacc and have another bigger better show next yr. Props to all the clubs that were there, even those who didnt get in, it was a dope show all around.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Torres Empire would again like to say thank you for everyone coming out and supporting us and making history but also moving the lowrider movement forward it saddens me to see so much hatred by certain individuals. I know that there were people turned away but it was truly out of are control I can only say that we are truly sorry what you experienced. We have tried to correct the situation I feel just as disappointed that this happened. We reimbursed Reg. fees and offered tickets truly don't know what else we can do but to make sure that at next years event that I make sure you will get a indoor spot. I have been bashed on here and understand the anger you have. I don't know what else I can say but to say I am truly sorry I have no hatred toward you things happened and I had no control of the fire Marshall's shutting us down. *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU GUYS BASH ON HERE BUT TELL YOU GUYS THIS IT WAS THE BEST SHOW OUT HERE AND WE HOPE IT COMES BACK SUM OF YOU WONT SUPPORT THIS EVEN BUT TRUST ME ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR THIS SHOW TO COME BACK AGAIN SO ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW INCLUDING THE MAJESTICS THEY JUST GOTTA MAKE A LIL CHANGES HERE AND THERE BUT THEY WILL GET IT RIGHT NEXT YEAR


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Torres Empire would again like to say thank you for everyone coming out and supporting us and making history but also moving the lowrider movement forward it saddens me to see so much hatred by certain individuals. I know that there were people turned away but it was truly out of are control I can only say that we are truly sorry what you experienced. We have tried to correct the situation I feel just as disappointed that this happened. We reimbursed Reg. fees and offered tickets truly don't know what else we can do but to make sure that at next years event that I make sure you will get a indoor spot. I have been bashed on here and understand the anger you have. I don't know what else I can say but to say I am truly sorry I have no hatred toward you things happened and I had no control of the fire Marshall's shutting us down. *


Well said :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU GUYS BASH ON HERE BUT TELL YOU GUYS THIS IT WAS THE BEST SHOW OUT HERE AND WE HOPE IT COMES BACK SUM OF YOU WONT SUPPORT THIS EVEN BUT TRUST ME ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR THIS SHOW TO COME BACK AGAIN SO ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW INCLUDING THE MAJESTICS THEY JUST GOTTA MAKE A LIL CHANGES HERE AND THERE BUT THEY WILL GET IT RIGHT NEXT YEAR


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Imperials Car Club brought out 36 traditional 2 door lowriders and we had a blast! We will support the show again if/when it comes back. 

The club thanks all the organizers for a great show and we wish you all much success.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

IT WAS A COOL SHOW REALLY! BUT I DOO WANNA THANK 'SAM & MARIO' CUZ REALLY, THOSE 2 VATOS IS DA 1'S WHO MADE IT HAPPEN FOR 'TOGETHER' 2 ROLL IN INDOORS! 2 ME IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHERE ''MY'' CARS WHERE, CUZZ I DID BRING,, NOT 1 BUT 2 OF THEM & I'VE BEEN DOIN DIS FOR BOUT 20 YRS NOW WITH DA SAME CAR! I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO WAS IN CHARGE ON DIS SHOW, BUT REALLY IF IT WASNT A ''LOWRIDER MAG'' SHOW Y WERE U GUYS BLASTING IT UP LIKE IT WAS? 2 ME SEEMS LIKE U GUYS WANTED DA 'TOP NOTCH CARS' & HOW MANY CARS A WELL KNOWN CLUB BROUGHT INSIDE, ME & MY CLUB ONLY BROUGHT 10 & PROUD OF THOSE CARS! ALSO DA NEXT TIME U GUYS WANNA THROW A SHOW IN '' L O S '' MAKE SURE U PEOPLE PUT '''INDOOR & OUTDOOR SHOW''' CUZ I SEEN PLENTY OF ROOM OUTSIDE FOR MORE CARS 2 PARK! ALSO I THINK LOTS OF THOSE CARS INSIDE WERNT EVEN PRE-REGED, JUST CUZ DA CLUB U WERE FROM, & DATS NOTS COOL! THEN U PEOPLE TELL ME I HAD 2 UNLOAD MY CAR OFF OF MY TRAILER IN LINE WITH MY DISPLAY IN MY TRUCK,, WHEN ALL OF A SUDDEN 'IMPERIALS' GOES AROUND ME WITH THUR CAR,TRUCK, & TRAILER UP DA RAMP 2 UNLOAD! COM'ON GET REAL NOW! BUT LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL BOUT WHAT CLUB U WERE FROM! BUT DAT WAS BAD ASS WHAT U GUYS HAD 4 DA KIDS OUTSIDE! MY KIDS HAD A BLAST, IM SURE OTHER KIDS DID TOO! THANK U WHO EVER WAS IN CHARGE OF DA SHOW! EL AZTEC PRIDE (ADAM) FROM DA 1 & ONLY,,, 'TOGETHER C.C.' :boink:


----------



## El Volo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Torres Empire would again like to say thank you for everyone coming out and supporting us and making history but also moving the lowrider movement forward it saddens me to see so much hatred by certain individuals. I know that there were people turned away but it was truly out of are control I can only say that we are truly sorry what you experienced. We have tried to correct the situation I feel just as disappointed that this happened. We reimbursed Reg. fees and offered tickets truly don't know what else we can do but to make sure that at next years event that I make sure you will get a indoor spot. I have been bashed on here and understand the anger you have. I don't know what else I can say but to say I am truly sorry I have no hatred toward you things happened and I had no control of the fire Marshall's shutting us down. *


Marcella,

I believe you might owe me an apology today. I have received three calls this afternoon from people saying that there's "talk" that I'm posting up messages about you. I have never met you, never spoken to you, correct? In fact, the only communication I have ever had with you was back in early January here on Layitlow:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rider-magazine-tour-stops-6.html#post13044300



El Volo said:


> Hi Marcella,
> 
> It sounds like you're really involved with the LRM show scheduling process...
> 
> So what is your association with LRM? Just curious how you got connected and your background/experience with the magazine and with lowriding in general.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and input for the lowriding community!
> 
> 
> -V-


I have been shooting for Lowrider Magazine for 8 years and have gotten to know Sam, Tim, Chas, and Cindy from Torres Empire from the last few shows they've done here in Southern California over the last couple years. I had seen your posts promoting this L.A. car show in July and I was just curious to who you were. I'm sorry if that message (above) came across the wrong way. I meant it in total respect. But I'm thinking you might have taken it the wrong way when this was your reply:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I don't play games


To this day, I'm still not sure what you meant with that response, but I didn't take it as disrespectful... But I was confused about it. That was the last you and I ever had communication.

Our mutal friend, Carlos from WestSide Original contacted me for some photos for a flyer he was making for you a little over a month ago. I sent him some photos and he said you reluctantly wanted to use them because they were "taken by Volo". I'm not sure what that was about.

I went to the car show on Sunday and thought it was a great show... The best of the best were on display and I didn't see any problems. I have heard from a lot of riders that they were unhappy with you and how you handled certain things. But that's between them and you. I feel bad for them, but I hope you are trying your best to make it up to them and make things right and learn from any mistakes to make things even better for next year.

Today, I get another message from Carlos and he's telling me that you're texting him asking him why I'm slandering you on Layitlow. You told him that you got a mod to trace an IP address and I guess now some mod or mods are telling you it's me. First of all, to those mods, they have no business giving you that information as it obviously not correct and information like that can start trouble like it has today. I am on a lunch break right now at a facility that employs over 3,000 people. Static IP, non-static IP? I have no idea, but there are computers here for everyone to use and there are some fellow lowriders I know that work here and get on Layitlow too. If they have issues with you, that's there business. I really don’t care about that.

I know a lot of people in this lowriding game as I have been doing it for many years. I'm too old to be dealing with Internet drama. People who know me know I am a man of honesty and character. I have never done anybody wrong. Ask members of Klique, ask Majestics, ask Uso… 

I hate to make this public here but I repeatedly told Carlos to tell you to call me so we can squash whatever misunderstanding you have about me. He said you refused and since then, I'm now reading some kind of "threat" from a guy on here by the name of "64Rag". I guess he's following the bad information you were given too, but that’s pretty immature from a guy who does not know what’s really going on to jump in and start making threats to people.

In summary, my offer still stands. You're welcome to call me and squash this. Again, I don't personally know you, have never talked to you and don't have a reason to slander you or even have an opinion of you. I simply don't understand why you are creating this drama for me. I would like for it to stop, please. This lowriding game is not big enough for this childish non-sense.

Thanks for your time,


-Volo-
909-641-0013


----------



## bigtroubles1

swangin68 said:


> Here marcella, ill apologize and explain for you. (If what you say is true, this is how it should of happened.) You walking out and sayin to all the lowriders waiting, the same people you say we have to work together. "We are getting the floor plan reduced from the fire marshall. So we have fewer spots available, we really don't have the room for all of you so "WE" need to figure something out. I am very sorry this is happening, I know you are all pre reg'd but this is out of my hands". There now you see how it should have been done. I'm sure some people on here just wish you could face what you guys did and admit certain things. But if that happened we would all get answers, we can't have that happen.


This is very true . They could have went about it way different . If that was truly the case they could have made an announcement or even the fire Marshall comes out or a representative will come out and let the crowd know . The way u handle a situation makes a huge difference on how people view u.


----------



## RI82REGAL

El Aztec Pride said:


> IT WAS A COOL SHOW REALLY! BUT I DOO WANNA THANK 'SAM & MARIO' CUZ REALLY, THOSE 2 VATOS IS DA 1'S WHO MADE IT HAPPEN FOR 'TOGETHER' 2 ROLL IN INDOORS! 2 ME IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHERE ''MY'' CARS WHERE, CUZZ I DID BRING,, NOT 1 BUT 2 OF THEM & I'VE BEEN DOIN DIS FOR BOUT 20 YRS NOW WITH DA SAME CAR! I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO WAS IN CHARGE ON DIS SHOW, BUT REALLY IF IT WASNT A ''LOWRIDER MAG'' SHOW Y WERE U GUYS BLASTING IT UP LIKE IT WAS? 2 ME SEEMS LIKE U GUYS WANTED DA 'TOP NOTCH CARS' & HOW MANY CARS A WELL KNOWN CLUB BROUGHT INSIDE, ME & MY CLUB ONLY BROUGHT 10 & PROUD OF THOSE CARS! ALSO DA NEXT TIME U GUYS WANNA THROW A SHOW IN '' L O S '' MAKE SURE U PEOPLE PUT '''INDOOR & OUTDOOR SHOW''' CUZ I SEEN PLENTY OF ROOM OUTSIDE FOR MORE CARS 2 PARK! ALSO I THINK LOTS OF THOSE CARS INSIDE WERNT EVEN PRE-REGED, JUST CUZ DA CLUB U WERE FROM, & DATS NOTS COOL! THEN U PEOPLE TELL ME I HAD 2 UNLOAD MY CAR OFF OF MY TRAILER IN LINE WITH MY DISPLAY IN MY TRUCK,, WHEN ALL OF A SUDDEN 'IMPERIALS' GOES AROUND ME WITH THUR CAR,TRUCK, & TRAILER UP DA RAMP 2 UNLOAD! COM'ON GET REAL NOW! BUT LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL BOUT WHAT CLUB U WERE FROM! BUT DAT WAS BAD ASS WHAT U GUYS HAD 4 DA KIDS OUTSIDE! MY KIDS HAD A BLAST, IM SURE OTHER KIDS DID TOO! THANK U WHO EVER WAS IN CHARGE OF DA SHOW! EL AZTEC PRIDE (ADAM) FROM DA 1 & ONLY,,, 'TOGETHER C.C.' :boink:


WELL SEAD ADAM THEY TOLD US THE SAME THING NOT THAT I CAR WHERE MY CAR IS BUT WE BEEN AROUND JUST AS LONG AS THE OTHERS 35 YEARS PLUS THEY SHOULD OF GAVE THE SAME RESPECT ALL CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP NOT TREAT YOU DIFFERENT CUZ OF WHO YOU ROLL WITH CUZ WITH OUT US THEY GOT NO SHOW


----------



## El Aztec Pride

RI82REGAL said:


> WELL SEAD ADAM THEY TOLD US THE SAME THING NOT THAT I CAR WHERE MY CAR IS BUT WE BEEN AROUND JUST AS LONG AS THE OTHERS 35 YEARS PLUS THEY SHOULD OF GAVE THE SAME RESPECT ALL CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP NOT TREAT YOU DIFFERENT CUZ OF WHO YOU ROLL WITH CUZ WITH OUT US THEY GOT NO SHOW


:thumbsup: LOTS OF PEOPLE 4 GOT BOUT DAT VATO ''MARIO'' DAT DUDE WAS TIRED, & HELPED OUT BIG TIME!! ALL I SEEN WAS A BUNCH OF INDIANS NOT ENOUGH CHIEFS!! EVERY 1 WANTED 2 BE A BOSS, NOT KNOWING WTF WAS GOING ON AT ALL! I GOT SOO MANY DIFFERENT ANSWERS FROM ALL DAT STAFF, I WAS READY 2 THROW IN DA DAAM TOWEL, FUCK IT!! BUT DA ALL DA KIDS HAD A BLAST! DATS MY MAIN CONCERN DA KIDS!!:boink:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

k


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU GUYS BASH ON HERE BUT TELL YOU GUYS THIS IT WAS THE BEST SHOW OUT HERE AND WE HOPE IT COMES BACK SUM OF YOU WONT SUPPORT THIS EVEN BUT TRUST ME ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR THIS SHOW TO COME BACK AGAIN SO ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW INCLUDING THE MAJESTICS THEY JUST GOTTA MAKE A LIL CHANGES HERE AND THERE BUT THEY WILL GET IT RIGHT NEXT YEAR


 x714 true that smiley uniques will b there 2 great show torres fam


----------



## BLUESIX

Marcella this show was kick ass, thanks for putting it on


----------



## FoolishinVegas

El Volo said:


> Marcella,
> 
> I believe you might owe me an apology today. I have received three calls this afternoon from people saying that there's "talk" that I'm posting up messages about you. I have never met you, never spoken to you, correct? In fact, the only communication I have ever had with you was back in early January here on Layitlow:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rider-magazine-tour-stops-6.html#post13044300
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting for Lowrider Magazine for 8 years and have gotten to know Sam, Tim, Chas, and Cindy from Torres Empire from the last few shows they've done here in Southern California over the last couple years. I had seen your posts promoting this L.A. car show in July and I was just curious to who you were. I'm sorry if that message (above) came across the wrong way. I meant it in total respect. But I'm thinking you might have taken it the wrong way when this was your reply:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day, I'm still not sure what you meant with that response, but I didn't take it as disrespectful... But I was confused about it. That was the last you and I ever had communication.
> 
> Our mutal friend, Carlos from WestSide Original contacted me for some photos for a flyer he was making for you a little over a month ago. I sent him some photos and he said you reluctantly wanted to use them because they were "taken by Volo". I'm not sure what that was about.
> 
> I went to the car show on Sunday and thought it was a great show... The best of the best were on display and I didn't see any problems. I have heard from a lot of riders that they were unhappy with you and how you handled certain things. But that's between them and you. I feel bad for them, but I hope you are trying your best to make it up to them and make things right and learn from any mistakes to make things even better for next year.
> 
> Today, I get another message from Carlos and he's telling me that you're texting him asking him why I'm slandering you on Layitlow. You told him that you got a mod to trace an IP address and I guess now some mod or mods are telling you it's me. First of all, to those mods, they have no business giving you that information as it obviously not correct and information like that can start trouble like it has today. I am on a lunch break right now at a facility that employs over 3,000 people. Static IP, non-static IP? I have no idea, but there are computers here for everyone to use and there are some fellow lowriders I know that work here and get on Layitlow too. If they have issues with you, that's there business. I really don’t care about that.
> 
> I know a lot of people in this lowriding game as I have been doing it for many years. I'm too old to be dealing with Internet drama. People who know me know I am a man of honesty and character. I have never done anybody wrong. Ask members of Klique, ask Majestics, ask Uso…
> 
> I hate to make this public here but I repeatedly told Carlos to tell you to call me so we can squash whatever misunderstanding you have about me. He said you refused and since then, I'm now reading some kind of "threat" from a guy on here by the name of "64Rag". I guess he's following the bad information you were given too, but that’s pretty immature from a guy who does not know what’s really going on to jump in and start making threats to people.
> 
> In summary, my offer still stands. You're welcome to call me and squash this. Again, I don't personally know you, have never talked to you and don't have a reason to slander you or even have an opinion of you. I simply don't understand why you are creating this drama for me. I would like for it to stop, please. This lowriding game is not big enough for this childish non-sense.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> 
> -Volo-
> 909-641-0013



I stand behind my brother Volo 100%. Nothing but a stand-up guy! He can have the keys to my house, drive my rides anytime.

By the way, I'm the guy that went up to you on stage at the end, handing the awards and told you that I really appreciate all the hard work you guys were doing.

Hey, just a thought: I really loved the show, but really feel for those that had those problems.. Why not maybe offer a free entry and maybe early entry to all those that could not make it in this time?!! . . Nothing's going to erase the past, but life is too short, and all we really all want is the same thing; enjoy lowriding together and be at peace.


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD IT GOIN ON OUTSIDE*


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB DOIN IT OUTSIDE*


----------



## LO*LYSTICS

DIS BIG GATO GEE,PRES OF THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB NOR*CAL,IN RESPONCE TO MARCELAS COMMENT ABOUT GETTN THREATS AND ALL THAT B.SHIT,and how we gonna enjoy our so called backyard bbq!haha!well i gess you forgot wer you came from que no!and what kind of job you did to us at the woodland show last year,when no one got paid and you had ur lil tantram:O( cus you dnt get your way!wanting to charge us for our own booths at our own show,simon we even had you make a contract and at thee end der was no feria and you wer nower to be found!you wer like helery clinton at our meetings pounding on our tables making promises n ds n dat ,you even stole our date sep 25th 2011 ,lo*lystics date evry year we do it!and you wer never incharge f nothing:dunno: all you did was help add up da score cards for da judges,AND TAKE PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS,n make seviche!u helped alot at one time we all did but later on once you promised ds show in woodland to someone el's ,alot of shit went underground and once you put dwn da feria for da woodland fairgrounds!it was a done deal,you stole the show ,but its all good cus you cant fool us up here and the raza already knows whats really going on ,wer glad the show was firme n there ws alot of the baddest cars,its jst fucked up for the rest of the jente that got jacked,simon que si!you wanna speak about our ,25th annual picnic its all good ,but check this out,alot of local car clubs who will be there know whats really going on ,good luck in da one;s yet to come,the people dwn south deserve alot better.specially when they wrk hard for that special day!were ready to party no matter where we throw ours,the good thing ,n the best part of it ,its that you won't be there,so were ever the raza deside to go ,shit just enjoy life and make it home safe!qvo con eso! CON/SAFOS , after all its not were you go its how we go! dont waste your time answering this one ,it will be a waste of breath!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Elite64 said:


> El Rey the night before we took it to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS 63 IS VERY CLEAN & DETAILED Can't wait to see it in Vegas bad ass 63 rag


----------



## BigCeez

FoolishinVegas said:


> I stand behind my brother Volo 100%. Nothing but a stand-up guy! He can have the keys to my house, drive my rides anytime.
> 
> By the way, I'm the guy that went up to you on stage at the end, handing the awards and told you that I really appreciate all the hard work you guys were doing.
> 
> Hey, just a thought: I really loved the show, but really feel for those that had those problems.. Why not maybe offer a free entry and maybe early entry to all those that could not make it in this time?!! . . Nothing's going to erase the past, but life is too short, and all we really all want is the same thing; enjoy lowriding together and be at peace.



X1000000


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LO*LYSTICS said:


> DIS BIG GATO GEE,PRES OF THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB NOR*CAL,IN RESPONCE TO MARCELAS COMMENT ABOUT GETTN THREATS AND ALL THAT B.SHIT,and how we gonna enjoy our so called backyard bbq!haha!well i gess you forgot wer you came from que no!and what kind of job you did to us at the woodland show last year,when no one got paid and you had ur lil tantram:O( cus you dnt get your way!wanting to charge us for our own booths at our own show,simon we even had you make a contract and at thee end der was no feria and you wer nower to be found!you wer like helery clinton at our meetings pounding on our tables making promises n ds n dat ,you even stole our date sep 25th 2011 ,lo*lystics date evry year we do it!and you wer never incharge f nothing:dunno: all you did was help add up da score cards for da judges,AND TAKE PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS,n make seviche!u helped alot at one time we all did but later on once you promised ds show in woodland to someone el's ,alot of shit went underground and once you put dwn da feria for da woodland fairgrounds!it was a done deal,you stole the show ,but its all good cus you cant fool us up here and the raza already knows whats really going on ,wer glad the show was firme n there ws alot of the baddest cars,its jst fucked up for the rest of the jente that got jacked,simon que si!you wanna speak about our ,25th annual picnic its all good ,but check this out,alot of local car clubs who will be there know whats really going on ,good luck in da one;s yet to come,the people dwn south deserve alot better.specially when they wrk hard for that special day!were ready to party no matter where we throw ours,the good thing ,n the best part of it ,its that you won't be there,so were ever the raza deside to go ,shit just enjoy life and make it home safe!qvo con eso! CON/SAFOS , after all its not were you go its how we go! dont waste your time answering this one ,it will be a waste of breath!


te doy esquina carnal...you speaking the truth right der.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD IT GOIN ON OUTSIDE*


:thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101

El Volo said:


> Marcella,
> 
> I believe you might owe me an apology today. I have received three calls this afternoon from people saying that there's "talk" that I'm posting up messages about you. I have never met you, never spoken to you, correct? In fact, the only communication I have ever had with you was back in early January here on Layitlow:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rider-magazine-tour-stops-6.html#post13044300
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting for Lowrider Magazine for 8 years and have gotten to know Sam, Tim, Chas, and Cindy from Torres Empire from the last few shows they've done here in Southern California over the last couple years. I had seen your posts promoting this L.A. car show in July and I was just curious to who you were. I'm sorry if that message (above) came across the wrong way. I meant it in total respect. But I'm thinking you might have taken it the wrong way when this was your reply:
> 
> 
> 
> To this day, I'm still not sure what you meant with that response, but I didn't take it as disrespectful... But I was confused about it. That was the last you and I ever had communication.
> 
> Our mutal friend, Carlos from WestSide Original contacted me for some photos for a flyer he was making for you a little over a month ago. I sent him some photos and he said you reluctantly wanted to use them because they were "taken by Volo". I'm not sure what that was about.
> 
> I went to the car show on Sunday and thought it was a great show... The best of the best were on display and I didn't see any problems. I have heard from a lot of riders that they were unhappy with you and how you handled certain things. But that's between them and you. I feel bad for them, but I hope you are trying your best to make it up to them and make things right and learn from any mistakes to make things even better for next year.
> 
> Today, I get another message from Carlos and he's telling me that you're texting him asking him why I'm slandering you on Layitlow. You told him that you got a mod to trace an IP address and I guess now some mod or mods are telling you it's me. First of all, to those mods, they have no business giving you that information as it obviously not correct and information like that can start trouble like it has today. I am on a lunch break right now at a facility that employs over 3,000 people. Static IP, non-static IP? I have no idea, but there are computers here for everyone to use and there are some fellow lowriders I know that work here and get on Layitlow too. If they have issues with you, that's there business. I really don’t care about that.
> 
> I know a lot of people in this lowriding game as I have been doing it for many years. I'm too old to be dealing with Internet drama. People who know me know I am a man of honesty and character. I have never done anybody wrong. Ask members of Klique, ask Majestics, ask Uso…
> 
> I hate to make this public here but I repeatedly told Carlos to tell you to call me so we can squash whatever misunderstanding you have about me. He said you refused and since then, I'm now reading some kind of "threat" from a guy on here by the name of "64Rag". I guess he's following the bad information you were given too, but that’s pretty immature from a guy who does not know what’s really going on to jump in and start making threats to people.
> 
> In summary, my offer still stands. You're welcome to call me and squash this. Again, I don't personally know you, have never talked to you and don't have a reason to slander you or even have an opinion of you. I simply don't understand why you are creating this drama for me. I would like for it to stop, please. This lowriding game is not big enough for this childish non-sense.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> 
> -Volo-
> 909-641-0013


:thumbsup:

why are there even threats being made? is this really that big of a deal? she messed up(everyone does),now time to face it.just shows how immature people are to make internet threats.


----------



## wfclassics

Impala Pics from the show

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231346373571118.54385.173946279311128


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

I GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THIS BULL SHIT TALK THAT SHOW WAS THE SHIT THERE WHERE RIDES THAT HAVE NOT BEEN OUT FOR LIKE 20 YEARS ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS PENTHOUSE ON FULL DISPLAY, LAS VEGAS,TWILLIGHTZONE,LA,WOMAN,GOLD DIGGER,SHIT WHAT EVER THAY DID OR DID NOT DO SHIT THAY STILL PUT ON THE BEST SHOW EVER THANKS TO SAM, MARCELLA AND THE WHOLE TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ...


----------



## BIG SPANX

HARBOR RIDER said:


> I GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THIS BULL SHIT TALK THAT SHOW WAS THE SHIT THERE WHERE RIDES THAT HAVE NOT BEEN OUT FOR LIKE 20 YEARS ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS PINTHOUSE ON FULL DISPLAY, LAS VEGAS,TWILLIGHTZONE,LA,WOMAN,GOLD DIGGER,SHIT WHAT EVER THAY DID OR DID NOT DO SHIT THAY STILL PUT ON THE BEST SHOW EVER THANKS TO SAM, MARCELLA AND THE WHOLE TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ...


Need too write alittle bigger next time so we can read it better


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS TORRES EMPIRE FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW HOPEFULLY WE GET IN AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## 214Tex

PLEASE POST A PIC OF YOUR RIDE IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT IN THE SHOW. SOME OF US MIGHT LIKE TO STILL SEE IT,,, SEE WHAT SOME OF THE FUSS IS ABOUT .


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

WHERE THE DAMN PICS AT??? I want to see more cars not CRYING... This crying shit is almost a week old already damn... If people so worried about a trophey becuase your ride didnt get in post up the pictures of it then go have someone make one a throphy they about $20-25. Can we start the picture posting again? Getting tired of hearing grown ass men act like grade school kids..My 9yr old acts more civilized than some people. POST UP PICS!!!


----------



## OLDTIME47

PENTHOUSE, NOT PINTHOUSE.


----------



## OLDTIME47

VOLO IS A STAND UP GUY. NOT SURE WHAT THE BULLSHIT IS, BUT HE VOLO IS A GOOD DUDE.


----------



## Johnny562

FoolishinVegas said:


> I stand behind my brother Volo 100%. Nothing but a stand-up guy! He can have the keys to my house, drive my rides anytime.


Agree 100%!!!


----------



## Johnny562

El Aztec Pride said:


> IT WAS A COOL SHOW REALLY! BUT I DOO WANNA THANK 'SAM & MARIO' CUZ REALLY, THOSE 2 VATOS IS DA 1'S WHO MADE IT HAPPEN FOR 'TOGETHER' 2 ROLL IN INDOORS! 2 ME IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHERE ''MY'' CARS WHERE, CUZZ I DID BRING,, NOT 1 BUT 2 OF THEM & I'VE BEEN DOIN DIS FOR BOUT 20 YRS NOW WITH DA SAME CAR! I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO WAS IN CHARGE ON DIS SHOW, BUT REALLY IF IT WASNT A ''LOWRIDER MAG'' SHOW Y WERE U GUYS BLASTING IT UP LIKE IT WAS? 2 ME SEEMS LIKE U GUYS WANTED DA 'TOP NOTCH CARS' & HOW MANY CARS A WELL KNOWN CLUB BROUGHT INSIDE, ME & MY CLUB ONLY BROUGHT 10 & PROUD OF THOSE CARS! ALSO DA NEXT TIME U GUYS WANNA THROW A SHOW IN '' L O S '' MAKE SURE U PEOPLE PUT '''INDOOR & OUTDOOR SHOW''' CUZ I SEEN PLENTY OF ROOM OUTSIDE FOR MORE CARS 2 PARK! ALSO I THINK LOTS OF THOSE CARS INSIDE WERNT EVEN PRE-REGED, JUST CUZ DA CLUB U WERE FROM, & DATS NOTS COOL! THEN U PEOPLE TELL ME I HAD 2 UNLOAD MY CAR OFF OF MY TRAILER IN LINE WITH MY DISPLAY IN MY TRUCK,, WHEN ALL OF A SUDDEN 'IMPERIALS' GOES AROUND ME WITH THUR CAR,TRUCK, & TRAILER UP DA RAMP 2 UNLOAD! COM'ON GET REAL NOW! BUT LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL BOUT WHAT CLUB U WERE FROM! BUT DAT WAS BAD ASS WHAT U GUYS HAD 4 DA KIDS OUTSIDE! MY KIDS HAD A BLAST, IM SURE OTHER KIDS DID TOO! THANK U WHO EVER WAS IN CHARGE OF DA SHOW! EL AZTEC PRIDE (ADAM) FROM DA 1 & ONLY,,, 'TOGETHER C.C.' :boink:


Not cool... and yes, I also witnessed a bit of favoritism.


----------



## luv_my58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DONT MATTER HOW MUCH YOU GUYS BASH ON HERE BUT TELL YOU GUYS THIS IT WAS THE BEST SHOW OUT HERE AND WE HOPE IT COMES BACK SUM OF YOU WONT SUPPORT THIS EVEN BUT TRUST ME ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR THIS SHOW TO COME BACK AGAIN SO ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW INCLUDING THE MAJESTICS THEY JUST GOTTA MAKE A LIL CHANGES HERE AND THERE BUT THEY WILL GET IT RIGHT NEXT YEAR


 x2 I also experienced a real bad move in on Sat. I lost my cool in front of my kids. Finally got indoors but my club was spread out the whole show not cool when u can't be parked with ur brothers. Also had to pay $240.00 For electricity which I think had nothing to do with Torres Empire. Other than all the bs, my family had a great time. I will give this show another chance, Regardless to their screw ups and 5cent awards.


----------



## bmack

:finger: :buttkick:


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> :uh::uh::ugh:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## swangin68

Johnny562 said:


> Not cool... and yes, I also witnessed a bit of favoritism.


hhmmmmm, another person saying theres favortism. I wonder if its possible?


----------



## swangin68

MicrophoneFiend said:


> WHERE THE DAMN PICS AT??? I want to see more cars not CRYING... This crying shit is almost a week old already damn... If people so worried about a trophey becuase your ride didnt get in post up the pictures of it then go have someone make one a throphy they about $20-25. Can we start the picture posting again? Getting tired of hearing grown ass men act like grade school kids..My 9yr old acts more civilized than some people. POST UP PICS!!!


 relax homie, just because your ok with yourself and others getting treated the way some have. dosent make it ok. how long have we been lowridering and participating in shows, and this is what we get after all of it. It seems so normal that people just accept it now, like its normal! NEWS FLASH, its not ok nor normal. and to many people say no big deal, better luck next time.


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## cool runnings

MicrophoneFiend said:


> WHERE THE DAMN PICS AT??? I want to see more cars not CRYING... This crying shit is almost a week old already damn... If people so worried about a trophey becuase your ride didnt get in post up the pictures of it then go have someone make one a throphy they about $20-25. Can we start the picture posting again? Getting tired of hearing grown ass men act like grade school kids..My 9yr old acts more civilized than some people. POST UP PICS!!!


eh brah....i finally got to see the monte up close and personal - that ride is too clean. one love brotha


----------



## cool runnings

JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD IT GOIN ON OUTSIDE*





JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB DOIN IT OUTSIDE*


ISLANDERS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW....WE WERE PUT OUTSIDE, BUT PRE REG IN JANUARY - HOPEFULLY IT WILL CHANGE NEXT YEAR - IT WAS GOOD TO SEE RIDES THAT I'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND IT WAS GOOD TO HANG OUT MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS - ONE LOVE TO L.A.


----------



## Voltron

Ill give it up, it looked like a bad ass show. That being said it wasn't cool to turn people away that were pre months in advance to show favertism to others that didn't even pre reg. I know why they did it( because those clubs have bad ass cars that draw a crowd) but that doesn't make it right ethier. Some of the clubs that got speical treatment are the ones that don't even support the Lowrider communit, you never see them at the local car shows thrown by car clubs. If torres wants to make it up to for closing the door on me and calling the cops let me and my club in for free at their next event.


----------



## Johnny562

swangin68 said:


> hhmmmmm, another person saying theres favortism. I wonder if its possible?


:cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

swangin68 said:


> relax homie, just because your ok with yourself and others getting treated the way some have. dosent make it ok. how long have we been lowridering and participating in shows, and this is what we get after all of it. It seems so normal that people just accept it now, like its normal! NEWS FLASH, its not ok nor normal. and to many people say no big deal, better luck next time.


Trust you and me homie Im not happy with the way people got treated I think its rather shitty that money was collected and people drove and made other plans with sitters, days off from work and put in major hours in to ge their rides on point and to get the short end of the stick. THATS NOT RIGHT.... HOMIE I FEEL YOU AND HEAR YOU ALL LOUD AND CLEAR. It should not have happened yet it did and that means they need to plan a little better. But the consistant complaining isnt and will not resolve anything. IM NOT FOR OR AGAINST ANYONE HERE I just want to see pictures of the cars. Yes I was there and took pictures but I would like to see the cars through another man or womans lens because there were just to many cars to take pictures of. I hope next year the planning of this show is BETTER. I will say this LA BUSTED OUT WITH SOME BAD ASS RIDES INSIDE AND OUTSIDE ATTENDIES AND TURNAWAYS. We are all still reaching for that one goal of being a proud owner of a bad ass lowrider. So With all this being said can we see more pictures? 
Alex Garza



cool runnings said:


> eh brah....i finally got to see the monte up close and personal - that ride is too clean. one love brotha


Thank you. I was pleased to have it there after traveling over 10,000 miles via air plane from Denmark.


----------



## 48221

swangin68 said:


> hhmmmmm, another person saying theres favortism. I wonder if its possible?


Let me guess, it's a conspiracy against YOU.


----------



## VEINStheONE

214Tex said:


>


TIGHT MY 64 COMES OUT IN THIS VIDEO....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Can not get enough of these pics...full of legends in the game..


----------



## screwed up loco

a few 20 second ads on power 106, kday, and kggi (IE) and a couple more major music artists performing and you'll have a line of spectators wrapped around the building waiting to get in 

maybe some shoutouts on twitter too.


----------



## H0PSH0P

:drama:


----------



## swangin68

Micrphone fiend, you are right.


----------



## 48221

screwed up loco said:


> a few 20 second ads on power 106, kday, and kggi (IE) and a couple more major music artists performing and you'll have a line of spectators wrapped around the building waiting to get in
> 
> maybe some shoutouts on twitter too.


هل لديك سيارة


----------



## 65rivi

Voltron said:


> Ill give it up, it looked like a bad ass show. That being said it wasn't cool to turn people away that were pre months in advance to show favertism to others that didn't even pre reg. I know why they did it( because those clubs have bad ass cars that draw a crowd) but that doesn't make it right ethier. Some of the clubs that got speical treatment are the ones that don't even support the Lowrider communit, you never see them at the local car shows thrown by car clubs. If torres wants to make it up to for closing the door on me and calling the cops let me and my club in for free at their next event.


You're welcomed to come to Dallas bro! Sure would be nice to see some cars from Califas up close!


----------



## 65rivi

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Trust you and me homie Im not happy with the way people got treated I think its rather shitty that money was collected and people drove and made other plans with sitters, days off from work and put in major hours in to ge their rides on point and to get the short end of the stick. THATS NOT RIGHT.... HOMIE I FEEL YOU AND HEAR YOU ALL LOUD AND CLEAR. It should not have happened yet it did and that means they need to plan a little better. But the consistant complaining isnt and will not resolve anything. IM NOT FOR OR AGAINST ANYONE HERE I just want to see pictures of the cars. Yes I was there and took pictures but I would like to see the cars through another man or womans lens because there were just to many cars to take pictures of. I hope next year the planning of this show is BETTER. I will say this LA BUSTED OUT WITH SOME BAD ASS RIDES INSIDE AND OUTSIDE ATTENDIES AND TURNAWAYS. We are all still reaching for that one goal of being a proud owner of a bad ass lowrider. So With all this being said can we see more pictures?
> Alex Garza
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was pleased to have it there after traveling over 10,000 miles via air plane from Denmark.



It's pretty messed up that happened, and I'm pretty sure that I would be upset about it too. It's obvious that for those that were able to get in with no issues, there was NO problem. But you have to also see it from the others point of view, they are upset, and for the right reasons. I know Torres Empire and staff will do everything in their power to correct this issue for future events, they have proven that they are all about helping the movement continue to grow. I know ALL of us can vouch for that, and I know all of us know of or have heard of other promoters that are all about the money and not the movement. It's unfortunate what happened to a few people, and they have made it a point to voice their frustrations, they are entitled to do so. But be adult about this and move on, no need to bash people and disrespect each other over something like this... a lot of you are claiming favoritism for some clubs over others, and now one wants to say any names.... well that's disrespecting those clubs, who, let's face it... are the reason low riding even exist in LA... those clubs ARE Los Angeles, they have more right to be there than any other club... I'm not saying the others haven't paid their dues, or that they didn't work hard to get their rides ready for the show. They were entitled to show as well, but unless you know for a fact that un-registered cars were just let in, and exceptions were made then there is no sense to continue bashing Torres Empire. Let's be straight up here... I work closely with convention centers all over the country, and this is something that can and has happened an any one of those centers!...Torres has no control over the restrictions the City of Los Angeles (fire marshall) implements at The Convention Center. If they want to be jerks, well there is nothing the Convention Center or Torres Empire can do about it, their hands are tied. Let's not forget.... in a blink of an eye the Fire Marshall can say " you know what shut it down, NO ONE is allowed to come in, there will be NO show".... it's that easy. So let's not jump the gun and blame it all on Marcella. Alot of you were saying, "how come no one came out to tell us what is going on" well...We don't know what was going on behind the scenes, we didn't see the staff asking, begging, pleading with the city to let cars in and make exceptions... we didn't see it....

Some of you were even called early the next day to return and get a spot, but your hard headed machismo pride wouldn't let you do it, well guess what you screwed yourself... you had your opportunity and you let it slip away...at that point it's nobody's fault but your own.

So can we let this go now, and enjoy the pictures?... I know Torres will be back next year, and learned from this experience, chances are they had a post-con (that's a term we use in the industry where the organizers meet with the Convention Center after the event to discuss any issues they had, and how to fix them for the next time around) They know what needs to be done the next go-around, and they'll get it right next time, you just have to give them that chance, and trust me you'll be glad you did.


----------



## JDIZZLE

more pics at http://www.JDIZZLE0305.com


















































More pics at http://www.JDIZZLE0305.com


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*Just wanted to share this with you I have taken a really good beaten by some of you and even from individuals who just jumped on the Ban-Wagon but it has been all worth it. I DON"T KNOW IF I LIKE BEING COMPARED TO A HORSE THOUGH LOL!!We together as a Lowrider Community have made great strides in LOS ANGELES.

From:*_ Wallace Holcollm
_*Date:*_ 8/4/2011 2:00:53 PM
_*To:*_ [email protected]
_*Subject:*_ Evaluation


*Greetings, Sam ,
*
*Your event received extremely positive reviews from the LACC. The LACC is looking forward to your event returning to the LACC. The LAPD were very complimentary, in this past Tuesday's Central Division's Watch Commander's meeting when speaking about the family atmosphere you brought to the LACC. LACC Marketing was glowing when they met with me about your event. The General Manager met with all Division Heads, including myself, to give an evaluation on Torres Empire Events and the likelyhood of your event returning to the LACC. I did not observe any Division Head speaking negatively about Torres Empire Events nor of any of its agents. All reviews were extremely positive. And we can all learn from Marcella, because she is truly a work horse for you she never gave up. Booking promply, will help to ensure the success of your future events here at the LACC. Congratulations, Sam. Your event was an inspiration for us all. Keep up the good work!*

*Thank You*

*Wallace Holcolm, Chief of Security Services*
*Los Angeles Convention Center*
*1201 South Figueroa Street*
*Los Angeles, CA 90015*


----------



## pimp slap

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*Just wanted to share this with you I have taken a really good beaten by some of you and even from individuals who just jumped on the Ban-Wagon but it has been all worth it. I DON"T KNOW IF I LIKE BEING COMPARED TO A HORSE THOUGH LOL!!We together as a Lowrider Community have made great strides in LOS ANGELES.From:*_ Wallace Holcollm_*Date:*_ 8/4/2011 2:00:53 PM_*To:*_ [email protected]_*Subject:*_ Evaluation*Greetings, Sam ,**Your event received extremely positive reviews from the LACC. The LACC is looking forward to your event returning to the LACC. The LAPD were very complimentary, in this past Tuesday's Central Division's Watch Commander's meeting when speaking about the family atmosphere you brought to the LACC. LACC Marketing was glowing when they met with me about your event. The General Manager met with all Division Heads, including myself, to give an evaluation on Torres Empire Events and the likelyhood of your event returning to the LACC. I did not observe any Division Head speaking negatively about Torres Empire Events nor of any of its agents. All reviews were extremely positive. And we can all learn from Marcella, because she is truly a work horse for you she never gave up. Booking promply, will help to ensure the success of your future events here at the LACC. Congratulations, Sam. Your event was an inspiration for us all. Keep up the good work!**Thank You**Wallace Holcolm, Chief of Security Services**Los Angeles Convention Center**1201 South Figueroa Street**Los Angeles, CA 90015*


 Tight


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL

The FIVE STAR DETAIL Crew had a good time


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

Yupp gota admit no show is perfect but Marcella ,Sam and every one else that made this show happen GREAT JOB!! The little mis understandings n mis communications let it be a learning experience to prevent it from happening in the near future. Feel really bad about those that couldnt get there cars in i'm sure they were some top notch cars aswell . I had expected more spectators but i guess it was okay cause then i would'nt of had been able to take good pictures like i did . my son an I had lots a fun...... thnx for putting that show together Torres Empire looking forward to next years show :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon




----------



## The wagon




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THATS RIGHT REPIN FROM THE CITY OF SAN PEDRO


FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> The FIVE STAR DETAIL Crew had a good time


----------



## screwed up loco

EBAY said:


> هل لديك سيارة


هل لديك سيارة قديمة ؟ أدخلها إلى


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

The wagon said:


> View attachment 344630
> View attachment 344631
> View attachment 344632
> View attachment 344633
> View attachment 344633
> View attachment 344635


Man I didnt even see that chick and you were right across from us.. MAN IM BLIND. See what I mean post up the pics.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

MicrophoneFiend said:


> WHERE THE DAMN PICS AT??? I want to see more cars not CRYING... This crying shit is almost a week old already damn... If people so worried about a trophey becuase your ride didnt get in post up the pictures of it then go have someone make one a throphy they about $20-25. Can we start the picture posting again? Getting tired of hearing grown ass men act like grade school kids..My 9yr old acts more civilized than some people. POST UP PICS!!!


heres some!!lol


----------



## TUFENUF

who gots the pics of the cars that got turned away


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsupn the pix


OutNaboutpics.com said:


> heres some!!lol


----------



## 48221

screwed up loco said:


> هل لديك سيارة قديمة ؟ أدخلها إلى


six-foe


----------



## CREEPIN

1ST PLACE 65-69 CONVERTIBLES SEMI CUSTOM.


----------



## CREEPIN

3RD PLACE 60-64 HARDTOP SEMI CUSTOM


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

creepin....da cars looked firme bro. congrats


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

CREEPIN said:


> 1ST PLACE 65-70 CONVERTIBLES SEMI CUSTOM.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WELL DESERVED HOMIE!!!


----------



## Uno Malo

1st place 65-69 convertible Semi custom


----------



## newstyle_64

jroman said:


> First of all I would like to thank Marcella Rodriguez ,and Torres Empire for allowing me to document the 2011 Family Affair Tour. I document shows and events so I can share with everyone what goes on in the Lowrider World through my radio show. I do this to erase the false image that the media, society and Hollywood portray. I had the privilege to witness everything that took place to make the LA Show a reality. All of the sleepless nights prior to the show, planning, preparing and arranging vehicles, clubs, vendors, to make this show possible. Most people have no idea what it takes to throw a show this big. Most don’t understand all of the hard work that Sam Torres, Marcella Rodriguez and their teams have gone through to make this event happen. As I sit here reading most of these postings on LayitLow some bad but mostly good. The slander ones are the hurtful ones, because they are the ones Marcella calls her lowrider familia. These people weren’t in the facility at 3 or 4 in the morning to witness Sam, Marcella and their judges wanting to take care of every individual and bending rules without breaking any laws. Well, I was!! The Fire Marshall made changes to their plans of where they wanted to place cars, which was beyond their control. Had they not abided by the Fire Marshall they would have shut down the entire show. The LAPD was watching and judging the lowrider community because of the incident that happened at a Washington Car Show. They did everything possible to fit as many cars and bikes into the Convention Center; they even tried to get the other building. I feel that they went above and beyond to please and try to take care of everyone. Overall I believe that the show was a huge success and their sweat, blood, tears, and dedication paid off. There was a ton of positive compliments from the founding fathers of the lowrider movement as well as attendees. That right there means a lot.
> jroman


BEHALF OF NEW STYLE CAR CLUB ,WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM & MARCELLA AN CREW FOR ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE BEEN 2 !


----------



## newstyle_64

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Trust you and me homie Im not happy with the way people got treated I think its rather shitty that money was collected and people drove and made other plans with sitters, days off from work and put in major hours in to ge their rides on point and to get the short end of the stick. THATS NOT RIGHT.... HOMIE I FEEL YOU AND HEAR YOU ALL LOUD AND CLEAR. It should not have happened yet it did and that means they need to plan a little better. But the consistant complaining isnt and will not resolve anything. IM NOT FOR OR AGAINST ANYONE HERE I just want to see pictures of the cars. Yes I was there and took pictures but I would like to see the cars through another man or womans lens because there were just to many cars to take pictures of. I hope next year the planning of this show is BETTER. I will say this LA BUSTED OUT WITH SOME BAD ASS RIDES INSIDE AND OUTSIDE ATTENDIES AND TURNAWAYS. We are all still reaching for that one goal of being a proud owner of a bad ass lowrider. So With all this being said can we see more pictures?
> Alex Garza
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was pleased to have it there after traveling over 10,000 miles via air plane from Denmark.


WELL SAID ALEX U SHOULD RUN FOR MAYOR


----------



## CROWDS91

CREEPIN said:


> 1ST PLACE 65-70 CONVERTIBLES SEMI CUSTOM.





TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WELL DESERVED HOMIE!!!





Uno Malo said:


> 1st place 65-69 convertible Semi custom


so they both took first??


----------



## CREEPIN

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> creepin....da cars looked firme bro. congrats


THANKS I WAS VERY IMPRESSED WITH YOURS. I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOURS AGAIN. GREAT JOB.


----------



## CREEPIN

Uno Malo said:


> 1st place 65-69 convertible Semi custom


 I HEARD TWO OTHERS NAMES FOR 3RD AND 2ND PLACE BEFORE MY NAME WAS MENTIONED FOR FIRST PLACE. THERE WAS STREET CUSTOM, MILD CUSTOM , SEMI CUSTOM AND FULL CUSTOM AND I THINK EVEN RADICAL CUSTOM. ALL THE CARS WERE TOP NOTCH! 1ST PLACE TO EVERYONE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

bmack said:


> :finger: :buttkick:



ya me contado :rofl:


----------



## CREEPIN

TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WELL DESERVED HOMIE!!!


THANKS THE 68 RAG SHOWED BETTER THAN I COULD HAVE IMAGINED. HIDEAWAYS MAKE THEM 8'S POP! THANKS FOR ALL THE IDEAS YOU HAD IN MAKING THIS ONE BUST OUT FOR THE CLUB.uffin:


----------



## eastbay68

CREEPIN said:


> 1ST PLACE 65-69 CONVERTIBLES SEMI CUSTOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

bro got first full custom wagon
we need to post more pic i know there lots of good pic out there


----------



## chevybomber

BIG BIG BIG THANK-YOU!!!!! To TORRES Empire and all his staff for all their hard work behind the scene to kick this LA show off. I saw first hand how the staff was working hard and were all completely exhausted and still trying to tend to everyone's needs. Having attended Lowriders shows for the past 25 years this show was by far the best in many many years with so many quality cars and a party atmosphere. Shoot I even saw and spoke with Joe Ray setting up his Continental Las Vegas for the crowd. I will be bias on this quote with no disrespect for the game but DAM!! it would be impossible for any other show to compare with the quality of vehicles that attended this show. Vehicles attended that were completely custom frame chromed out that did not even place!!! Competition was fierce and the caliber of cars was just amazing!! Our club attended with great anticipation and we were not let down. I hope that all went well behind the scene and from what I heard the staff at the Convention Center have asked Torres Empire to return next year!! If you missed this years show plan early to attend next year it was great!!

Respectfully ,
TRADICIONALS 
Eastbay
LA

M. Rodriguez


----------



## Title Winner 79

i just wan to thank sam and marcella for throwing a good show


----------



## Uno Malo

CREEPIN said:


> I HEARD TWO OTHERS NAMES FOR 3RD AND 2ND PLACE BEFORE MY NAME WAS MENTIONED FOR FIRST PLACE. THERE WAS STREET CUSTOM, MILD CUSTOM , SEMI CUSTOM AND FULL CUSTOM AND I THINK EVEN RADICAL CUSTOM. ALL THE CARS WERE TOP NOTCH! 1ST PLACE TO EVERYONE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.:thumbsup:



The 68 looks bad ass bro i always loved them well they only called 1st place for semi custom then moved to the 70's but hey i cant complain all the cars looked bad ass congrads on the winning on the 68


----------



## EL RAIDER

Uno Malo said:


> 1st place 65-69 convertible Semi custom


congrats homie


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

TORRES EMPIRE/LRM CAR SHOW IN LOS ANGELES SUNDAY JULY 31,2011
FOOTAGE BY:L.A. TIMES.CAR.CLUB.


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN

Uno Malo said:


> The 68 looks bad ass bro i always loved them well they only called 1st place for semi custom then moved to the 70's but hey i cant complain all the cars looked bad ass congrads on the winning on the 68


THANK YOU, WHAT A GREAT SHOW AND WE WERE A PART OF IT. CONGRATS TO YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Would like to see if anyone can pm me some photos of the City of Angels Super Show including the hop so I can put something together for LA Convention Center when We meet with them to discuss our date for next year you can email them to me [email protected] .Thank you,Marcella


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

I WAS THE DJ FOR THE HOP ARENA AND I HAVE 3 ALBUMS WITH OVER 500 PICS TOTAL ON MY FACEBOOK

www.facebook.com/djbugssy


PHOTO ALBUM 1
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1

PHOTO ALBUM 2
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1

PHOTO ALBUM 3
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> I WAS THE DJ FOR THE HOP ARENA AND I HAVE 3 ALBUMS WITH OVER 500 PICS TOTAL ON MY FACEBOOKwww.facebook.com/djbugssy1http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1PHOTO ALBUM 2http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1PHOTO ALBUM 3http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1


THANK YOU AGAIN FOR LINKS TO PHOTOS LOOKING FORWARD TO WORKING WITH YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Punkin

I would like to give thanks to the saff of Torres Empire*2011 Lowrider,you made it happen that was a bad ass show. I was glad to be part of the show Brown Pride o.c.car club in the house hope to see you next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Would like to see if anyone can pm me some photos of the City of Angels Super Show including the hop so I can put something together for LA Convention Center when We meet with them to discuss our date for next year you can email them to me [email protected] .Thank you,Marcella


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DREAM ON said:


>



THANK YOU WILL USE THIS ONE TO.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Punkin said:


> I would like to give thanks to the saff of Torres Empire*2011 Lowrider,you made it happen that was a bad ass show. I was glad to be part of the show Brown Pride o.c.car club in the house hope to see you next year.:thumbsup:


*THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU IN PERSON WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!*:wave:


----------



## elBombero

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LET'S WORK TOGETHER AND CHOOSE A DATE THAT WONT CONFLICT WITH ANYONE ELSE WE NEED TO WORK TOGETHER!!!!*


 Good show!!! As for next year keep it around the same time, the end of July( next year would be the 29th). No holidays, no school and far enough apart from Vegas. Hope to attend again next year


----------



## bigtroubles1

This is a two way street.......my hats off to the management for putting forth there best effort to keep everybody happy. There is more to a show than that tho, safty and security is also important, so I can understand that. I have many years of experience with shows, even worked with the magazine for 3 years so I do understand. This here statement that I see seems one sided. You have to look at it from both sides to really understand. Don't think for a minute that the show cars or the hoppers don't put work in. I have been putting in work on both sides for a long time. I have countless nights spent in the garage or the shop, AFTER working all day long, to get vehicles ready to go to a show. Then have to drive 2000 miles+ to get there. My point is most of the lowriders, show or hop, put in long hours to prep for a show. The show staff are NOT the only ones with long hours in. So you see my point hopefully, as to why some people might not be happy especially when something goes wrong like registration problems or anything else that you don't find out untill you get to the show. I know there are ALOT of people that know where I'm commin' from. I'm not complaining, just giving my opinion. You have to look at it from BOTH sides, then you can understand why some competators get frustrated. I hope that in the future the shows improve and certain problems are resolved. It would be nice to see the torrres empire shows grow to be something great. 



THA TRUTH !!!


----------



## DIPN714

where da pic of the convertable ELCO;;WHOS GOT IT/////?????post it;;;thanks


----------



## HD-JESSE

bigtroubles1 said:


> This is a two way street.......my hats off to the management for putting forth there best effort to keep everybody happy. There is more to a show than that tho, safty and security is also important, so I can understand that. I have many years of experience with shows, even worked with the magazine for 3 years so I do understand. This here statement that I see seems one sided. You have to look at it from both sides to really understand. Don't think for a minute that the show cars or the hoppers don't put work in. I have been putting in work on both sides for a long time. I have countless nights spent in the garage or the shop, AFTER working all day long, to get vehicles ready to go to a show. Then have to drive 2000 miles+ to get there. My point is most of the lowriders, show or hop, put in long hours to prep for a show. The show staff are NOT the only ones with long hours in. So you see my point hopefully, as to why some people might not be happy especially when something goes wrong like registration problems or anything else that you don't find out untill you get to the show. I know there are ALOT of people that know where I'm commin' from. I'm not complaining, just giving my opinion. You have to look at it from BOTH sides, then you can understand why some competators get frustrated. I hope that in the future the shows improve and certain problems are resolved. It would be nice to see the torrres empire shows grow to be something great.
> 
> 
> 
> THA TRUTH !!!


WELL SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE DO CARE I KNOW US WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ONLY GET BETTER BECAUSE IT TAKES EACH AND EVERY ONE OF US TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!*








Originally Posted by *Team CCE*  
Also I'm glad to see a representative from the staff on here to listen, that's what I like to see. Shows that you do care.:thumbsup:









bigtroubles1 said:


> This is a two way street.......my hats off to the management for putting forth there best effort to keep everybody happy. There is more to a show than that tho, safty and security is also important, so I can understand that. I have many years of experience with shows, even worked with the magazine for 3 years so I do understand. This here statement that I see seems one sided. You have to look at it from both sides to really understand. Don't think for a minute that the show cars or the hoppers don't put work in. I have been putting in work on both sides for a long time. I have countless nights spent in the garage or the shop, AFTER working all day long, to get vehicles ready to go to a show. Then have to drive 2000 miles+ to get there. My point is most of the lowriders, show or hop, put in long hours to prep for a show. The show staff are NOT the only ones with long hours in. So you see my point hopefully, as to why some people might not be happy especially when something goes wrong like registration problems or anything else that you don't find out untill you get to the show. I know there are ALOT of people that know where I'm commin' from. I'm not complaining, just giving my opinion. You have to look at it from BOTH sides, then you can understand why some competators get frustrated. I hope that in the future the shows improve and certain problems are resolved. It would be nice to see the torrres empire shows grow to be something great.
> 
> 
> 
> THA TRUTH !!!


----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

DREAM ON said:


>


COPY & PASTE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Lowrider Style CC said:


> COPY & PASTE!!!!


:h5:


----------



## Title Winner 79

i think the show turned out great:thumbsup: good job sam and marcella:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> i think the show turned out great:thumbsup: good job sam and marcella:thumbsup:


THANK YOU STRICTLY BUSINESS SEE YOU IN DALLAS Aug 28th & WOODLAND Sept. 25th!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU STRICTLY BUSINESS SEE YOU IN DALLAS Aug 28th & WOODLAND Sept. 25th!!!!


ok have a nice day


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## wence




----------



## wence

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br><br>







<br>


----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## drasticbean

i would travel again from nyc just for the show.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> creepin....da cars looked firme bro. congrats


Glad I got to see your ride! Been hearing about it for the last few years when I stayed out in Phoenix


----------



## lrocky2003

wence said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>





wence said:


>



NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES I WILL GIVE THEM TO LA CONVENTION CENTER AT OUR MEETING TO DISCUSS OUR FUTURE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## screwed up loco

drasticbean said:


> i would travel again from nyc just for the show.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

:thumbsup:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*Just wanted to share this with you I have taken a really good beaten by some of you and even from individuals who just jumped on the Ban-Wagon but it has been all worth it. I DON"T KNOW IF I LIKE BEING COMPARED TO A HORSE THOUGH LOL!!We together as a Lowrider Community have made great strides in LOS ANGELES.
> 
> From:*_ Wallace Holcollm
> _*Date:*_ 8/4/2011 2:00:53 PM
> _*To:*_ [email protected]
> _*Subject:*_ Evaluation
> 
> 
> *Greetings, Sam ,
> *
> *Your event received extremely positive reviews from the LACC. The LACC is looking forward to your event returning to the LACC. The LAPD were very complimentary, in this past Tuesday's Central Division's Watch Commander's meeting when speaking about the family atmosphere you brought to the LACC. LACC Marketing was glowing when they met with me about your event. The General Manager met with all Division Heads, including myself, to give an evaluation on Torres Empire Events and the likelyhood of your event returning to the LACC. I did not observe any Division Head speaking negatively about Torres Empire Events nor of any of its agents. All reviews were extremely positive. And we can all learn from Marcella, because she is truly a work horse for you she never gave up. Booking promply, will help to ensure the success of your future events here at the LACC. Congratulations, Sam. Your event was an inspiration for us all. Keep up the good work!*
> 
> *Thank You*
> 
> *Wallace Holcolm, Chief of Security Services*
> *Los Angeles Convention Center*
> *1201 South Figueroa Street*
> *Los Angeles, CA 90015*


----------



## azteca de oro

Good show be back next year.


----------



## bigtroubles1

*CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA
4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


----------



## Homie Styln

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Damn man. If anyone should be complaining about getting in it sure as hell should be me. I flew from Copenhagen Denmark (9hours) to JFK with a 5 hour lay over in NYC. Flew to LAX (5.5hours) drove to Bakersfield (2hours) got home around 4am. Loaded up my car and was on the road by 7am. Drove to LA a 3 hour drive towing and sat in line until noon. I was mad that I had to wait but they worked with me knowing my club was already inside. I did not get turned away THANK YOU for that. You guys think your mission was bad it wasnt what I went through to get to the show. I feel your pain on the not getting in part but stop crying its done over and move on. I have complaints about trailer parking cost but that doesnt mean I wont go back. I'll do the show again it was top notch with nothing but quality cars. Who cares about the promoters? You there for the cars or to complain about how the show was ran? I have yet been to one show that was THE PERFECT SHOW it just doesnt happen. Things become out of control because someone higher than someone else and they are just doing and or protecting their job or venue. IM not taking anyone side but this bickering is childish. Were all grown men and women lets act like it. The Torres Empire or any other promoters for that matter can easily say FUCK SO CAL and we end up with NO SHOWS again.


I feel you homie, I wanted to be there.. Next year my Impala will be in So Cal for KLIQUE show - IMPERIALS Show and this one.. Hope the Whittier Blvd show comes back, for me the Blvd hold a lot of memories..


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES I WILL GIVE THEM TO LA CONVENTION CENTER AT OUR MEETING TO DISCUSS OUR FUTURE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR.[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup: WE HAD A BLAST!!


----------



## VEINStheONE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

wence said:


>


Thats a bad ass picture... Thank you Wence. Alex


----------



## Barbie143

HI all Im the girl in the white TUTU add me if you like


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES I WILL GIVE THEM TO LA CONVENTION CENTER AT OUR MEETING TO DISCUSS OUR FUTURE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAD A BLAST!!
Click to expand...


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

TORRES EMPIRE/LRM CAR SHOW IN LOS ANGELES SUNDAY JULT 31,2011


----------



## OMAR TRECE

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> I WAS THE DJ FOR THE HOP ARENA AND I HAVE 3 ALBUMS WITH OVER 500 PICS TOTAL ON MY FACEBOOK
> 
> www.facebook.com/djbugssy
> 
> 
> PHOTO ALBUM 1
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1
> 
> PHOTO ALBUM 2
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1
> 
> PHOTO ALBUM 3
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2554249&type=1


GOT TO GIVE US PROPS BROTHER THAT WAS A LOT OF WORK TAKING PICS AND ABLE TO ENJOY THE SHOW !

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I DONT SIGN MY PICS I TRIED TO SHOW THEM TO ALL BUT NEXT TIME ILL PUT A BIG ASS FAMILIAGRAFIX
RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE!


----------



## screwed up loco

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOT TO GIVE US PROPS BROTHER THAT WAS A LOT OF WORK TAKING PICS AND ABLE TO ENJOY THE SHOW !
> 
> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I DONT SIGN MY PICS I TRIED TO SHOW THEM TO ALL BUT NEXT TIME ILL PUT A BIG ASS FAMILIAGRAFIX
> RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE!


busted!

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

HERE'S MY ALBUM! ENJOY
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.154520641291877.38378.100002018257338


----------



## OMAR TRECE

screwed up loco said:


> busted!
> 
> :drama:


IT'S ALL GOOD JUST GIVE US SOME CREDIT QUE NO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

THE SITUATION PULLED A ROBBERY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LAST QUALIFYING SHOWS ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE*

*HERE ARE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOWS ON THE LRM TOUR SCHEDULE DALLAS, TX 
AUG. 28, 2011 &
WOODLAND, CA
SEPT. 25, 2011*​

















*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE THREAD FOR WOODLAND

****** *****
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...mpire-lr-m-coming-9-25-11-woodland-ca-34.html


----------



## ciscosfc

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


>


great video!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

*TORRES EMPIRE*










RODNEY O...AND MR. SAM TORRES








MR. SAM TORRES








MANNY "THE WEBMASTER" AND TIM "PEOPLE'S CHOICE"









NICE ARTWORK








MARCELLA "LA REINA" AND TIM "PEOPLE'S CHOICE"...DYNAMIC DUO...GOOD JOB!!!








WTF...LOL








RUN..RUN..RUN..FROM THE GHETTO BIRD...(GHETTO BIRD ON TOP OF THE CONVENTION CTR CHASING TIM)








STAFF....WATTUP BEAN!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

ALBUQUERQUE AND LA LADIES GIVIN MR TORRES SOME RESPECT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

MORE PICS @ WWW.TORRESEMPIRE.COM


----------



## DIPN714

wheres da convertable elco;;;;hopper


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR OVERWELMING PMS, TEXTS , EMAILS AND PHONE CALLS FEEL SO VERY BLESSED TOGETHER MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA THERE AIN'T NO STOPPING US!!
DAM I LOVE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!*


----------



## wet-n-wild

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> heres some!!lol


GREAT PICS, THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHARING


----------



## HYDRO909

Barbie143 said:


> HI all Im the girl in the white TUTU add me if you like


official "HOPPOS" model!!!!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I was glad to see that something with no suicide or transformer mods won:thumbsup:. I was never crazy like many about them radicals


----------



## majestics619




----------



## majestics619




----------



## deesta

Lil freeway footage captured on the cell


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:inout:


----------



## SCLA




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## cheese 65

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## brothajuan

Bad Ass Pic


----------



## OLDTIME47

TOPNESS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

who ready ?


----------



## jroman

http://youtu.be/FgP30nDUae8


----------



## jroman




----------



## screwed up loco

if this is bigger next year I wouldn't mind this eventually replacing the supershow in vegas. then again i love big shows and vegas so it be cool if we kept both. let the debate begin!


----------



## HEMET JORGE

screwed up loco said:


> if this is bigger next year I wouldn't mind this eventually replacing the supershow in vegas. then again i love big shows and vegas so it be cool if we kept both. let the debate begin!


But do you have a car....bahahaha...oops this ain't off topic


----------



## screwed up loco

From Hemet said:


> But do you have a car....bahahaha...oops this ain't off topic


 I'm gonna get u sucka!


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

HARBOR RIDER said:


> I GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THIS BULL SHIT TALK THAT SHOW WAS THE SHIT THERE WHERE RIDES THAT HAVE NOT BEEN OUT FOR LIKE 20 YEARS ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS PENTHOUSE ON FULL DISPLAY, LAS VEGAS,TWILLIGHTZONE,LA,WOMAN,GOLD DIGGER,SHIT WHAT EVER THAY DID OR DID NOT DO SHIT THAY STILL PUT ON THE BEST SHOW EVER THANKS TO SAM, MARCELLA AND THE WHOLE TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ...



WAY TOO MANY PEOPLE BROWN NOSEING ON SAM TORRES, BUT THE RIDES U MENTIONED ARE RESPECTED THOUGH.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

WHY WERE PEOPLE THAT WAS PART OF THE TORRES STAFF, ALLOWED TO BE JUDGED AND COMPETE WITH EVERYONE ELSE?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## bigtroubles1

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cheese 65 said:


> SHOWTIME CC


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THOSE WHO REQUESTED YOUR SCORE SHEETS THEY WILL SENT OUT TODAY.


----------



## SAM TORRES

WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


----------



## Voltron

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


Let me,my club, and every one else you did dirty in for free then ill get my car ready


----------



## screwed up loco

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TTT .


----------



## Title Winner 79

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


u know im here to support u sam:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I'm receiving request for score sheets. This is what I need Entry# number if you still remember it. If not I need Name car was registered under, year, make of car and an email address so I can send it to you.


----------



## Barba

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


SAM AND MARCELLA, YOU KNOW PREMIER HAS YOUR BACK.....


----------



## SAM TORRES

give me the name and number to your club and everyone else i did dirty and ill take care or you all my number is 817-459-2277 thank you!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Barba said:


> SAM AND MARCELLA, YOU KNOW PREMIER HAS YOUR BACK.....


 THANK YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> nice:thumbsup:


THANK YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> u know im here to support u sam:thumbsup:


 THANK YOU HOMIE FOR THE LOVE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

7 tekpatl said:


> TTT .


THANK YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:


THANK YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## pimp slap

Uso will be there


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES CAR CLUB WILL B THERE HOMIE WE HAD A BLAST WE GOT UR BACK COUNT US IN HE HAD A LOT OFF LOVE FROM U GUYS AND MARICELLA TOOK CARE OF THE PEDAL CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB GOOD LOOKING OUT WE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL B THERE, COUNT US IN,,,TA'DOW*


----------



## SAM TORRES

JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL B THERE, COUNT US IN,,,TA'DOW*


RIGHT ON HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be there


GOT LOVE FOR USO HOMIE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES CAR CLUB WILL B THERE HOMIE WE HAD A BLAST WE GOT UR BACK COUNT US IN HE HAD A LOT OFF LOVE FROM U GUYS AND MARICELLA TOOK CARE OF THE PEDAL CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB GOOD LOOKING OUT WE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW


RIGHT ON HOMIE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


Waitng on the date . Lets do this !!*PREMIERC.C.*


----------



## Mario Loco

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


Rollerz Only Santa Fe, NM. Will be there!!!:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:











YOU KNOW WE ARE DOWN WITH IT ......:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

ELITE BICYCLES will be there. Good show :COOL:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE HAD A GREAT TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

DAMN EVERYBODY GETTING READY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

People's Choice said:


> DAMN EVERYBODY GETTING READY!!!!!!!!!!


And you know this manna!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGGEST! AND BADDEST! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


You Know It LET'S DO THIS !!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Barba said:


> SAM AND MARCELLA, YOU KNOW PREMIER HAS YOUR BACK.....











Jose,
MUCH LOVE, RESPECT & APPRECIATION TO PREMIER I KNOW WE CAN COUNT ON YOU TO HAVE OUR BACK!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> u know im here to support u sam:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rolldawg213 said:


> nice:thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

It's funny how the lowrider community forgot about pg. 82, in this same topic. It reminds me of a song I know, "SMILING FACES"


----------



## SAM TORRES

SAM TORRES said:


> give me the name and number to your club and everyone else i did dirty and ill take care or you all my number is 817-459-2277 thank you!


 call me we can talk!


----------



## SAM TORRES

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> It's funny how the lowrider community forgot about pg. 82, in this same topic. It reminds me of a song I know, "SMILING FACES"


Call me very one els has! And for all the cars and people that were not happy understand and are happy now it was not that many so call me so we can talk.I'll tell you I'm not you every day promoter Im a Chicano that gives a dam Homie I'm not doing this for the money.gods taking care of me.and I fill that he won't me to do this so please call me!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE FOE SHOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YOU KNOW WE ARE DOWN WITH IT ......:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]



HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE FOE SHOW


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


X86 GT NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> X86 GT NOR.CAL WILL BE THERE!


*ADRIAN,
THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT.*


----------



## SAM TORRES

HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE FOE SHOW


Right on Homies thank you for you support!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ADRIAN, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT.*


Its goodtimes in LA again!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SAM TORRES said:


> Its goodtimes in LA again!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE BICYCLES will be there. Good show :COOL:













BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE HAD A GREAT TIME:thumbsup:














BIG COUNTRY said:


> Waitng on the date . Lets do this !!*PREMIERC.C.*


*STAY TUNED WILL BE DROPPING THE DATE SOON!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL B THERE, COUNT US IN,,,TA'DOW*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## STKN209

WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## newstyle_64

NEW STYLE WILL B THERE


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


*HEY MARCELLA THANX AGAIN !!! COUNT ON SIMPLE GREEN BEING THERE !!*


----------



## chef

you know we will be thier


----------



## Barba

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Jose,
> MUCH LOVE, RESPECT & APPRECIATION TO PREMIER I KNOW WE CAN COUNT ON YOU TO HAVE OUR BACK!!!


you know we got you!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL BE THERE.....[/QUOTE]

_*REY, 
YES YOU WILL BE BROWN PERSUASION WILL REPRESENTING!!!*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

NEW STYLE WILL B THERE 









[/QUOTE]

DOUG,
_
YES AND I KNOW THIS !!!







_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chef said:


> you know we will be thier
> View attachment 384319


*NO DOUBT!!!







*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Barba said:


> you know we got you!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> *HEY MARCELLA THANX AGAIN !!! COUNT ON SIMPLE GREEN BEING THERE !!*


*
NO PROBLEM !!!! *


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## SAM TORRES

lrocky2003 said:


>


Right on Homies!


----------



## Bear

Wuzup Mr.T hope all iz well in ur necc of the woods :thumbsup:


SAM TORRES said:


> Right on Homies!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bear said:


> Wuzup Mr.T hope all iz well in ur necc of the woods :thumbsup:


Its all good Homie heading out for sema!how about you Homie?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SAM TORRES said:


> Its all good Homie heading out for sema!how about you Homie?


----------



## 13OZKAR

SAM TORRES said:


> WHO IS READY! FOR THE BIGEST! AND BADDES! SHOW IN LA NEXT YEAR! GET YOUR CAR READY :sprint:


 HELL YEAH.... DO IT AGAIN, L.A. SHOW WAS THE SHIT.... VEGAS SHOW SUCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

13OZKAR said:


> HELL YEAH.... DO IT AGAIN, L.A. SHOW WAS THE SHIT.... VEGAS SHOW SUCKED!!!!!!!!!


It can't touch LA homie you right


----------



## DIPN714

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE THERE.....


_*REY, 
YES YOU WILL BE BROWN PERSUASION WILL REPRESENTING!!!*_[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> _*REY,
> YES YOU WILL BE BROWN PERSUASION WILL REPRESENTING!!!*_


:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]








*AND YOU KNOW THIS REY!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## felix96

Brown Society will be there next year. is there any idea around what time of year it will be.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

JAPAN'S LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE Nov. 11, 2011 
LOWRIDER TOUR 2011
LOS ANGELES
Photos& Report By. Takashi


----------



## DIPN714

LIKE TO GET DA JAPAN BOOK;;HOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JAPAN'S LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE Nov. 11, 2011
> LOWRIDER TOUR 2011
> LOS ANGELES
> Photos& Report By. Takashi





DIPN714 said:


> LIKE TO GET DA JAPAN BOOK;;HOW



*I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH TAKASHI .

HE SAID EMAIL HIM DIRECTLY IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO ORDER A MAGAZINE.

**[email protected]*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

felix96 said:


> Brown Society will be there next year. is there any idea around what time of year it will be.


*CURRENTLY LOOKING AT TWO POSSIBLE DATES.
WILL BE MAKING AN ANNOUNCEMENT SOON!!!*


----------



## rolldawg213

can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

Kant wait 2 c la reina del mundo again ur so HOTT im a big fan!


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STYLISTICS SO.LA. The Mother Of All Will definitely be there for the 2nd year in a row. Was a Great show last year and will be bigger and better this year. Thanx Lowrider Queen for all ur wonderful work that u have done. U took care of me last year. I got ur back girlfriend. Always will. That's why the lowrider community takes care of u and backs u up. Keep up the good work that ur doing. Soon u will be doing ur own tour.  U know Sky's the limit will be there and follow u where ever u will be. I hoy u.    VIVA LA LOWRIDER QUEEN!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rolldawg213 said:


> can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ANGELISTIC & THE REST OF STYLISTICS SO.LA. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT I FEEL VERY HONORED BY ALL YOUR KIND WORDS. I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING YOU DID LAST YEAR BY TRAVELING THE DISTANCE COMING TO DALLAS & WOODLAND TO SUPPORT. I WAS IN AWWW TO SEE THE RESURRECTION OF SKY'S THE LIMIT. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT IN L.A. IN 2012. I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU & STYLISTICS SO.LA. TO TAKE CARE & HAVE MY BACK MUCH LOVE & RESPECT.


angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. The Mother Of All Will definitely be there for the 2nd year in a row. Was a Great show last year and will be bigger and better this year. Thanx Lowrider Queen for all ur wonderful work that u have done. U took care of me last year. I got ur back girlfriend. Always will. That's why the lowrider community takes care of u and backs u up. Keep up the good work that ur doing. Soon u will be doing ur own tour.  U know Sky's the limit will be there and follow u where ever u will be. I owe u.    VIVA LA LOWRIDER QUEEN!!!!
> !


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT:biggrin:


----------



## jroman

People are still talking about how amazing the 2011 LRM LA Show was. We were able to see cars that hadn't been out in years like; Gypsy Rose, Penthouse, Las Vegas and so forth. 2012 is just around the corner and we want to let you know that you have our support in what ever you do next year. I know you are working on something big and can't wait.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOT DEC 3RD SATURDAY NIGHT AT CARLS JR. COME DOWN AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE NIGHT WITH SANTA CLAUSE. SANTA CLAUSE WILL BE TAKING PICTURES. CATORGORY WILL BE BEST OF LOWRIDERS,BOMBS,BIKES,EURO,MOST TOYS AND MUCH MORE. WE WILL ALSO HAVE A 50 50 AND A RAFFLE GOING ON AND GOOD MUSIC BUMPN. SO COME DOWN AND BRING THE FAMILY. SEE U GUYS THERE. 

ENTRY COST: $10 OR $10 DOLLAR TOY. 
LOCATION: 13151 CROSS ROADS PKWY CITY OF INDUSTRY CA 91746
TIME: 5:00pm TO 10pm.


----------



## VEINStheONE

HIGHCLASS CC CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW AGAIN......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

TORRES ARE U BRING THIS BACK THIS YEAR OR WAS IT JUST A *ONE HIT WONDER *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


>



SAM GET MY BELT READY


----------



## chef

TTFT


----------



## OG 61

T

T

T


----------



## RareClass

~~.:RARECLASS 1.E:.~~ WILL BE HERE AGAIN THIS SHOW WAS THE SHIT LAST YEAR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

September 2nd 2012 is the date I got for this year.


----------



## SAM TORRES

ENOUGH SAID said:


> September 2nd 2012 is the date I got for this year.


YUP!YUP! SEPT 2!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

SAM TORRES said:


> YUP!YUP! SEPT 2!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


MORE TIME TO GET THE RIDES DONE!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

SAM TORRES said:


> YUP!YUP! SEPT 2! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

SAM TORRES said:


> YUP!YUP! SEPT 2!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


sup, Sam...Hope all is well carnal....


----------

